#lubuntu 2010-11-15
<drcooper> hi ppl, i am having difficulty installing lubuntu 10.10 from usb drive
<drcooper> the installer crashes
<drcooper> is there a work around?
<gogeta1> anyone alive hear heh
 * bioterror feels alive
 * bioterror is a living dead, since it's a monday morning
<gogeta1> well i got a issue a small but annoying one enableing writeback in fs tabs makes the fs no longer wanna mount
<bioterror> can you be more specific
<bioterror> what kind of filesystem, what kind of media
<gogeta1> ext4 ssd
<gogeta1> but i think i found myisue
<gogeta1> forgot the rootflagin grub
<bioterror> what
<gogeta1> rootflags=data=writeback
<bioterror> is that ssd all the time attached to that computer?
<bioterror> or what
<gogeta1> to enable it
<gogeta1> yea netbook
<gogeta1> oh forgot 2 things
<gogeta1> needss a tunefs command to
<gogeta1> defently why its not running
<gogeta1> yep got it
<gogeta1> had to tunefs it now in writeback mmode
<gogeta1> oh yea rember i was complaning abought chroms video render
<gogeta1> looks like the last update fixed that
<sultan2> I can't enter to http://LXDE.org :-\
<sultan2> 'Unable to load page'
<sultan2> is it just me?
<gogeta1> nope
<gogeta1> looks like there servers down
<gogeta1> stick at wating
<leszek_> hi
<mark76> Hey guys. I want to switch my wallpaper setter from PCManFM to Nitrogen
<mark76> What do I edit?
<leszek> hmm... changing the wallpaper application is not supported by pcmanfm, so changing the wallpaper setter means turning off desktop icons
<mark76> I have no problem with that
<mark76> BRB
<mark76> I'm having to use Openbox session
<leszek> mark76: then you need to change the session manager to not run pcmanfm
<leszek> instead run the nitrogen app
<mark76> Is there any way to edit the LXpanel menu so that it doesn't use lxde-logout?
<leszek> yes there is a way, but what do you want know replace pcmanfm with nitrogen or use openbox ?
<leszek> -k
<mark76> I'd really just like to replace pcmanfm with Nitrogen. But if that's not possible then I want to know how to have the openbox logout in the lxpanel menu thing
<leszek> you can replace pcmanfm with nitrogen easily by editing with root rights /etc/xdg/lxsession/lubuntu/autostart and replacing the @pcmanfm --desktop ... line with nitrogen
<mark76> Aha!
<mark76> BRB
<leszek> hmm... omg I think I found a serious memory killer bug in lubuntu xD. Why the hack is gnome-power-manager &  nm-applet running in 2 double instances  xD Because lxsession is starting them and the xdg-autostart LOL
<leszek> hmm... seems only a issue when doing a minimal or alternate install
<lithpr> hi all!
<lithpr> best linux evar!
<lithpr> anyone know where i can go to learn more about the daemons running by default on lubuntu
<lithpr> ?
<lithpr> notification-da, for example?
<leszek> wiki.ubuntu.com for daemons all in all I would say
<lithpr> leszek, thank you very much
<lithpr> ...all notifications are controlled by a single session-scoped service which exposes a D-BUS interface....
<lithpr> hmmm, i don't seem to be getting any desktop notifications through pidgin
<lithpr> does anyone know whether lubuntu supports desktop notifications?
<lithpr> ie, have you ever seen one? :)
<kosaidpo> lithpr: wht notification u tryin to get
<kosaidpo> those of  pidgin when uget a mesg ?
<kosaidpo> if so look in the menu for plugins
<lithpr> oh, i just read that pidgin did notifications via dbus- i want to see it take place
<lithpr> thanks, i see the "DBus Example" in the plugins
<basso> lubuntu is quite the simple distro :)
<basso> it feel very unbloated
<bioterror> that's good
<basso> was quite shocked when the memorymark was just over 120mb
<bioterror> after boot?
<basso> yeah
<bioterror> it's not actually that low... :)
<basso> the moment you start to do stuff it increases yes :p
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/wmaker-4.png arch linux with wmaker ;)
<bioterror> running wicd and gnome-power-manager in system tray
<bioterror> that's like half of what you got?
<basso> is that flux or something? :p
<basso> when will lubuntu be ubuntu branded?
<bioterror> hard to say
<bioterror> people are working hard for the 11.04
<bioterror> hope before 11.10 ;)
<leszek> re
<bioterror> hi
<sultan2> bioterror: why gnome-power-manager and where's the dockapp with one of your kids?
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> wanst in a mood for compiling
<bioterror> I've got a headache, I think I'll head to bed
<bioterror> good night lubunteers
<sultan2> bioterror: http://arthapex.wordpress.com/batti/
<sultan2> good night :)
<Chat8912> hi everyone I'm installing lubuntu for the first time
<mark76> No change it back
<mark76> I can't pronounce that one
<mark76> Too many consonants
<lithpr> well, i just got a desktop notification from gpodder- so, as to whether lubuntu supports desktop notification- yes, yes it does
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#10.04
<kristian-aalborg> what'll this do? Swipe or give me a choice at boot+
<kristian-aalborg> ?
<leszek> kristian-aalborg: it will install the lxde customized lubuntu desktop in parallel to your existing system
<kristian-aalborg> so, nothing is lost?
<leszek> exactly, you will get an option in the login window to boot into the lubuntu desktop or ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu that you already have installed
<kristian-aalborg> great
<kristian-aalborg> will both installs use the same apps?
<kristian-aalborg> firefox, for instance
<leszek> you can use the software already installed of course
<kristian-aalborg> awesome
<kristian-aalborg> how much place will it take, circa?
<kristian-aalborg> +/- 1 GB?
<kristian-aalborg> I mean more or less than that, of course ;)
<leszek> I don't know you need to check it out
<kristian-aalborg> k
#lubuntu 2010-11-16
<kristian-aalborg> hey, it worked
<kristian-aalborg> added about 260 mb to a (very) full install of ubuntu
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: lubuntu will run on about 512MB at a push, if it found your existing swap area, you should be happy with it, else use the advanced options on partitioning and tell it where your swap area is.
<kristian-aalborg> phillw: I have no swap as it's a ssd
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: i've just sent you an invite.
<kristian-aalborg> sorry, I don't see it?
<phillw> try the command /join #lubuntu-offtopic
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<kristian-aalborg> so first time I ran lubuntu, everything went smooth except that I could not log out except via the terminal
<kristian-aalborg> now I don't even have the option to choose lubuntu when I start up
<kristian-aalborg> and, I still have GDM - shouldn't LXDM be default?
<head_victim> GDM will still run you just have to select the different session type down the bottom
<kristian-aalborg> hi head_victim
<head_victim> Gday kristian-aalborg
<kristian-aalborg> nope, Lubuntu is not there
<kristian-aalborg> I have lxde, though
<head_victim> lxde is the one you want.
<kristian-aalborg> it does not start lubuntu :(
<kristian-aalborg> it starts ubuntu + lxde
<kristian-aalborg> (=not pretty)
<head_victim> Odd, I don't recall that in the VM I set up prior to switching to Lubuntu
<kristian-aalborg> head_victim, I think you missed the first part of the saga ;)
<kristian-aalborg> this is "on top" of ubuntu, via aptitude
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: then remove the gnome stuff :P
<kristian-aalborg> this machine is not for me
<head_victim> Yeah I did a VirtualBox install of gnome and installed lubuntu over the top
<kristian-aalborg> I'm trying to showcase what can be done with OSS on it
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Install%20Lubuntu%20from%20Ubuntu%20or%20any%20Ubuntu%20flavors
<kristian-aalborg> that's exactly what I did
<phillw> then you will no longer have ubuntu (gnome)
<kristian-aalborg> huh?
<kristian-aalborg> && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<kristian-aalborg> this is what I did
<phillw> nope, what does it tell you do?
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: If you wish to get rid of an existing k/x/ed/ubuntu then head over to Pure LXDE. alter the very end from  && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktopTo && sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: It's why we wrote the instructions :)
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<kristian-aalborg> so && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop *keeps* gnome
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: you need to run the whole command from http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde and just alter the last bit.
<kristian-aalborg> I have no intention of doing that
<kristian-aalborg> in that case, I'd start over w/ lubuntu or something
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: well, as it says, you will be running apps from both systems which is fine if you want to do so.
<kristian-aalborg> yup
<kristian-aalborg> but it bothers me that I can't log into the lubuntu desktop
<phillw> did you install the ppa?
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<kristian-aalborg> everything but the key
<phillw> well, without the key, you will not get the packages, that is part of linux security.
<kristian-aalborg> ahhh
<kristian-aalborg> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pgp.mit.edu  --recv-keys ACC3E225CF57B0F4
<kristian-aalborg> what would the exact command be?
<phillw> IDK, if you did not accept the ppa key I'll have to go and ask.
<kristian-aalborg> I was not asked to?
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: I'm just double checking on it, I'm not ignoring you; please give me a few minutes.
<kristian-aalborg> np
 * kristian-aalborg lights a cig
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: run sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa again, accept the gpg key and will overwrite the exisiting one, there after you can do the update.
<kristian-aalborg> k
<kristian-aalborg> error 2, name or service not found
<kristian-aalborg> btw, would you happen to have some ram for sale?
<kristian-aalborg> or swap, perhaps... I have some that might fit your box
<kristian-aalborg> whoa
<kristian-aalborg> I'm tired... typing in the wrong window
<kristian-aalborg> error 2 was true, though ;)
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: I only have spare laptop RAM.
<kristian-aalborg> phillw: old stuff?
<kristian-aalborg> as in, pc 100 or preferably 66?
<phillw> 256MB sticks, I've got two of the little horrors gathering dust.
<kristian-aalborg> got a paypal account?
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: I've tried to sell them on ebay for 99p, but no one wants them. They're out of my system when I did the upgrade, I also have some desktop RAM from a DELL computer that is also gathering dust.
<kristian-aalborg> phillw: I'd be glad to have it
<kristian-aalborg> wow, I have somehow broken wireless also
<kristian-aalborg> so, the LTS is 10.4
<kristian-aalborg> ?
<bioterror> yes
<kristian-aalborg> k
<kristian-aalborg> and default file system is...?
<kristian-aalborg> ext4?
<bioterror> if you want
<bioterror> at least I'm running Ext4 on a 10.04 machine
<kristian-aalborg> I'd prefer ext2 on the ssd
<bioterror> yeah and I would prefer fat16
<bioterror> there's no proof that journaling system is bad for SSD
<bioterror> if there is, I would stand corrected if someone points that to me
<kristian-aalborg> fat16 rocks :P
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror: this is first-gen ssd
<kristian-aalborg> how much space will 10.4 take?
<Timo_> hi kristian-aalborg what 10.04 exactly?
<Timo_> Ubuntu regular? Lubuntu? Lubuntu-desktop uppon Ubuntu?
<kristian-aalborg> Lubuntu
<Timo_> mm
<Timo_> should be somewhere in wiki
<Timo_> lemme check
<Timo_> mm my laptop runs 10.10 I can check how much is taken out there if u like?
<Timo_> cos I don't seem to find it on the wiki
<Timo_> but it should be something like 2 gb
<Timo_> friTTe|: hi are you here?
<Timo_> zkriesse: u here? phillw? :D
<kristian-aalborg> Timo_: I'm glad I'm not the only one who could see it in the wiki ;)
<kristian-aalborg> thing is, I have a 2gb internal drive that it would be cool to keep it on - the box seems to boot faster from that
<sultan2> I think that searching at Linux Questions (LQ) would be better than http://www.linuxidx.com/ I mean what the benefits are?
<kristian-aalborg> LQ is good
<kristian-aalborg> I don't know the other
<Timo_> mm kristian-aalborg I would wait for an answer here
<Timo_> and as soon as I know it I'll put it on wiki
<kristian-aalborg> Timo_: yup, your df -h should give me something to go by
<kristian-aalborg> cool
<Timo_> as it's pretty basic info
<Timo_> which is quite necessary to some
<Timo_> kristian-aalborg: with my 10.10 lubuntu I use 2.4 gb
<kristian-aalborg> ah bugger
<Timo_> but
<Timo_> it's not a default install
<Timo_> I've got Java installed, NetBeans IDE, Firefox
<kristian-aalborg> hurm
<Timo_> bugger
<kristian-aalborg> ah whatever... I'll just pop it in and see what happens
<Timo_> why should it be so hard to know how much a system takes @ space
<Timo_> :P
<Timo_> soz, I thought I had a clear install
<Timo_> but obviously it's not
<kristian-aalborg> they don't stay clear very long ;)
<kristian-aalborg> I think the installation says someting like 2,3 gb
<Timo_> mm k
<Timo_> that's a pity :(
<kristian-aalborg> I'll have to see later, when I get home from work
<Timo_> I know installs won't stay clean for long
<Timo_> but I actually never used my lubuntu partition
<Timo_> it's on my laptop, and I use LinuxMint on it
<Timo_> so I've just installed it some weeks ago
<Timo_> but apparently I also installed some software on it
<Timo_> at the time of installing the system
<Timo_> so that's a pity
<kristian-aalborg> most "full" distros take up that kind of space these days
<head_victim> Depends on what you want to do with the installation you can get it under 2gb.
<kristian-aalborg> head_victim: yes, I can do without some things
<kristian-aalborg> webcam + media burner apps
<kristian-aalborg> but
<kristian-aalborg> not easily if the installation takes up more space than I have
<head_victim> Look at the mini install
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<Timo_> but head_victim
<Timo_> if you install "lubuntu-desktop" you get all the lubuntu packages don't you?
<kristian-aalborg> it's not the end of the world
<Timo_> so that still gets it up to 2.3gb?
<Timo_> kristian-aalborg: it is!
<Timo_> :P
<head_victim> Yes, but a fresh mini install will take up LOTS less space than a normal ubuntu with lubuntu-desktop on it
<kristian-aalborg> I could install, trim down and copy everything to the smaller dir
<Timo_> head_victim: but I think he was about to install it from a live Lubuntu cd
<head_victim> If you're going to start from scratch, seriously, start with the mini install if you want to make it use as little disk spacea spossible.
<head_victim> That way you only install the programs you need.
<kristian-aalborg> this is an early Eee... perhaps the minimal would be better
<kristian-aalborg> but, I like the idea of a full OS to show what gnu/linux is
<head_victim> You won't get a "full" OS on 2gb.
<kristian-aalborg> full-ish
<kristian-aalborg> I have 6gb total
<kristian-aalborg> but media on the external 4 gb would be sweet
<head_victim> You might be better off using a 4gb usb thumb drive with persistence.
<kristian-aalborg> head_victim: it's not a thumb drive, it is an sd card
<kristian-aalborg> a sd card, even
<kristian-aalborg> no wait... an
<head_victim> Oh ok, thought it was just all the space you had available on the internal ssd.
<kristian-aalborg> *pedantic mode off"
<kristian-aalborg> I have 2 gb sdd and 4 gb sd
<head_victim> Fair enough, it's possible to get it down under 2gb but it won't be full featured.
<kristian-aalborg> in that case, I'll just put in on the 4gb
<kristian-aalborg> regardless, time to go to work
<kristian-aalborg> see ya
<Timo_> cu
<kaemo> hi folks
<kaemo> is there a way to change panel's and windowbar's font? it's bigger then in-window font and doesn't wanna change using 'customize look and feel' app
<bioterror> really
<bioterror> from settings
<bioterror> there was a certain application where you can change fonts
<bioterror> but
<bioterror> I think you can do it by tweaking that .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml or what was it
<kaemo> I'll give it a try
<kaemo> it seems this will do the trick
<bioterror> oh yeah
<kaemo> thanks bioterror
<bioterror> np
<kaemo> brb then
<bioterror> o//
<bioterror> hi again
<kaemo> :)
<kaemo> it look like i had to different dpi settings for lxde apps
<kaemo> s/had/have
<kaemo> two*
<kaemo> argh
<kaemo> first things first - how can i make my lubuntu dekstop automaically encryptfs-mount-private when logging into lxde?
<bioterror> dunno
<bioterror> never needed
<kosaidpo> hello guys anyone can give me the path to the menu icon please
<szczur> /usr/share/lxde/images/lxde-icon.png ?
<bioterror> kossaidpo is making his own rmx?-)
<szczur> :P
<szczur> kosbuntu :)
<kosaidpo> szczur: no such file :p
<szczur> hmmm
<kosaidpo> bioterror: no im not haha i tho abt use that pack of icone of the mx lubuntu looks pretty neat tho
<szczur> what do you have in that folder?
<kosaidpo> szczur: it doesnt exist hihihih
<szczur> O_o
<kosaidpo> well can you please just go to menu icon then click right and past to me the path
<szczur> ahh, i;m not using pure lubuntu
<szczur> right
<szczur> sorry
<kosaidpo> szczur: ooh okies
<kosaidpo> thanks tho
<szczur> /usr/share/lubuntu/images/lubuntu-logo.png
<szczur> try this
<kosaidpo> found it szczur
<kosaidpo> i guess its the same
<kosaidpo> not sure
<kosaidpo> /usr/share/icons/lubuntu/places/128/start-here.svg
<kosaidpo> ill check urs
<kosaidpo> szczur: same
<szczur> ok, now i can remove these packages :P
<szczur> xD
<kosaidpo> szczur: :-D
<leszek> hi
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<Kurdistan> hey guys
<Kurdistan> finally here
<Kurdistan> guys are the lubuntu 10.10 updated?
<kristian-aalborg> also. if I may suggest a link to the previous releases somewhere?
<Kurdistan> kristian aalborg have you take any look to lubuntu.net?
<Kurdistan> you have lubuntu 10.04 there.
<Kurdistan> http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1004-now-available-download
<mark76> Hey. I tried to log into LXDE/Lubuntu and got an XSessions error of too many arguments
<kristian-aalborg> mark76: it's unlikely that I can help
<kristian-aalborg> but, if you're more specific the better thinkers have a better chance ;)
<kristian-aalborg> was this on an installation or a live medium?
<mark76> Installed
<lithpr> mark76, are you using spaces in your password?
<mark76> Nope
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> im lookin for a php debugger any idea guys
<lithpr> probably not the best channel to ask that question in :)
<phillw> kosaidpo: try #php, they're really nice people (it mat be ##php)
<phillw> /s/mat/may
<kosaidpo> phillw: it doesnt work it take me to #overflow
<phillw> kosaidpo: /join ##php
<kosaidpo> yeh it takes me to ##overflow
<kosaidpo> try it out phillw
<phillw> kosaidpo: (16/11/10 21:36:14) ChanServ: (notice) [##php] Welcome to ##PHP. Please read the guidelines.
<phillw> kosaidpo: but I always use /join #php ;)
<kosaidpo> phillw: its #PHP i guess
<kosaidpo> phillw: they said it needs an invitation
<phillw> no, it is in lower case, not capitals.
<kosaidpo> phillw: so weird i cant get there
<kosaidpo> you gere phillw
<kosaidpo> phillw:  you there at ##php ?
<phillw> kosaidpo: give me a few minutes and I'll have chat with that team. As you know I work accross teams.
<phillw> kosaidpo: I logged on and then logged off.
<kosaidpo> phillw: okay thaks
<kristian-aalborg> damn
<kristian-aalborg> how do I hide/disable non-working lxdm sessions?!
#lubuntu 2010-11-17
<lithpr> does anyone know what i need to do to have default chromium spell check english correctly.  Everytime i type in a textarea every single word is highlighted as a spelling mistake.  I'm awful, but not that awful
<kristian-aalborg> lithpr: hi
<kristian-aalborg> you probably need to set it to "english somewhere"
<kristian-aalborg> "english" somewhere, that is
<lithpr> yeah, i've been through chromium preferencesm and i don't see anywhere to set the dictionary
<lithpr> spell check working in chrome- good enough for now
<T44> btw, is anyone around that ever worked on the lxpanel code? especially the task switcher
<kaemo> damn, i've lost shutdown and restart option from  'shutdown menu'. anyone knows what might be the case?
<phillw> kaemo: I see the question, but do not know an answer, you can always try the mailing list if you do not get a reply on here. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/GettingInvolved has the details on that and it's a great resource to see where lubuntu is heading.
<phillw> hiyas hyperair can you help on "(10:59:24) kaemo: damn, i've lost shutdown and restart option from  'shutdown menu'. anyone knows what might be the case?" I've never come across it.
<bioterror> I would give rm -rf to .config ;D
<bioterror> (ofcourse to the folders including lx)
<bioterror> phillw, that's not the first we encounter this
<phillw> bioterror: hmmm, I'll have to pop it onto the mailing list to ensure Julien is aware of it, I've not seen it logged as a bug, maybe it needs to be.
<kaemo> i've got it
<kaemo> ubuntu makred hal as not needed anymore
<kaemo> so it was deleted during apt-get autoremove
<bioterror> :D
<phillw> kaemo: we still are not totally hal free.
<bioterror> installing hal brought them back?
<kaemo> yup
<kaemo> :]
<bioterror> nice to know
<bioterror> phillw, captain, make your markings to the log book! ;D
<kaemo> phillw: i see now ;)
<phillw> kaemo: thanks I'll pop it onto the mailing list so our dev team know.
<phillw> kaemo: did you install lubuntu over an existing ubuntu installation, or was it a 'clean' lubuntu installation?
<kaemo> over ubuntu desktop
<phillw> ahh, then it is a ubuntu bug, not a lubuntu one. But I'll get it documented up.
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> that could happen with lubuntu too?
<bioterror> where's the difference? ;D
<kaemo> bioterror: good question
<kaemo> phillw: i don't know if it does matter, but lately the lubuntu-desktop metapackage was remove. i also remove some programs like aqualung, mplayer etc., coz i had my favourite ones already installed
<phillw> bioterror: I'll raise it on the mailing list, then it can be tested out. In the mean time I can make a note on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Install%20Lubuntu%20from%20Ubuntu%20or%20any%20Ubuntu%20flavors
<phillw> kaemo: the meta package is quite safe to remove, it's only needed during an install or an upgrade from one version to another https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Remove%20lubuntu-desktop has the full gory details if you are un certain.
<T44> actually i was wondering if i can do a dist-upgrade without breaking my system
<T44> because i removed the metapackage too, and patched the hell out of lxde
<phillw> T44: well, you'll be able to tell us :P
<phillw> T44: if you totally customise things, then you're not running lubuntu and we have enough on our hands keeping that happy. My suggestion would be to put the meta package back on and then do the dist-upgrade. However the team have committed to supporting the 10.04 beta as if it were an LTS.
<T44> yeah of course, its all heavily customized
<phillw> T44: so you will still receive all the updates to the lubuntu system, as the new ones will be backported.
<T44> guess i'll stay on 10.04 for a while then
<phillw> T44: well, for 5 years, anyways :P
<T44> heh, good enough :)
<T44> running lubuntu on 4 of my computers now
<hyperair> phillw: sorry, i don't know what could cause shutdown/restart to disappear either
<hyperair> phillw: i saw it years ago, but i imagine that everything has changed since then so the problem isn't the same
<phillw> hyperair: it was the removal of hal
<hyperair> O_o
<hyperair> hal?
<hyperair> you mean lxdm can't handle shutdown without hal?
<phillw> hyperair: it appears not.
<hyperair> meh =\
<hyperair> which version?
<phillw> hyperair: 10.04
<hyperair> i thought 10.10 completed the halsectomy from pretty much everything
<hyperair> ah .04
<hyperair> that's why
<phillw> hyperair: which we're committed to support for 5 years.
<hyperair> phillw: well yes, but .04 is frozen, and we can't push an invasive change like that to a frozen release
<hyperair> phillw: it just means that with .04 you should keep hal around, that's all.
<phillw> hyperair: I know that, but if 11:16:31) kaemo: ubuntu makred hal as not needed anymore
<phillw> (11:16:49) kaemo: so it was deleted during apt-get autoremove happens, it will just cause support issues. I'll add it to the 10.04 notes.
<hyperair> hmm?
<hyperair> that's weird
<phillw> hyperair:  it was a lubuntu on top of ubuntu install, so needs to go into https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Install%20Lubuntu%20from%20Ubuntu%20or%20any%20Ubuntu%20flavors
<hyperair> i guess apt-get was acting weird
<phillw> I'll get it added in.
<hyperair> because lxde/lxde-core/lxsession recommend hal
<hyperair> apt-get autoremove should never remove it unless lxde/lxde-core/lxsession were also gone
<phillw> hyperair: I've never really played with installing lubuntu on top of an existing system, so I don't know how it behaves, but in 10.04 it obviously mis behaves.
<hyperair> apparently so
<bioterror> phillw, you should play with ubuntu more ;)
<hyperair> phillw: i don't think aptitude would get it wrong
<hyperair> phillw: but apparently apt-get does
<bioterror> phillw, take one you're going to give away and play with it first
<hyperair> i'm going to test this in schroot
<kaemo> phillw, hyperair it's 10.10, not 10.04 (in my case)
<bioterror> wish there was a alpha to test ;D
<phillw> kaemo:  oooh, well that should not be happening then.
<kaemo> gtg, bbl :)
<hyperair> phillw: i just tried apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, followed by apt-get install lubuntu-desktop, followed by apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop, and nothing got removed together with ubuntu-desktop. O_o
<phillw> hyperair: most odd, as bioterror said it was not the 1st time he's seen it happen.
<hyperair> phillw: weird.
<hyperair> phillw: could it have been due to mixing apt-get and aptitude?
<phillw> hyperair: It's worth noting on the 10.04 section just in case.
<phillw> hyperair: it could be, as they keep two different databases AFIK
<hyperair> phillw: but it was 10.10 though
<hyperair> and yeah, apt-get keeps a separate db from aptitude
<hyperair> at least for the automatically installed packages list
<hyperair> phillw: conclusion= people should only use aptitude. =p
<phillw> hyperair: yeah, it was 10.10
<hyperair> aptitude is awesome. you can even play minesweeper with it
<phillw> hyperair: I'm an apt-get person, just because I'm familiar with it, they do both behave slightly differently.
<hyperair> slightly
<hyperair> i used to be an apt-get person
<hyperair> but then i've noticed that aptitude allows for very fine-grained control over dependency issues
<hyperair> whereas apt-get would fail right away and complain
<phillw> I guess I'll have to learn aptitude as apt-get has been dropped.
<phillw> Still it will mean a whole new set of notes on my forum :P
<hyperair> phillw: apt-get hasn't been dropped though.
<hyperair> phillw: and it probably won't be dropped in the future either
<phillw> I thought it was no longer installed by default? I saw messages on the 10.04 testing forum going on about it?
<hyperair> no
<hyperair> apt-get has always been installed by default
<phillw> probably me having a blonde moment, but I recall a thread about it.
<kaemo> phillw: in 10.10 aptitude is not installed by default, apt-get is ;-)
<phillw> kaemo: that'll be what it was then, I do recall a thread about aptitude and apt-get :)
<hyperair> phillw: yeah that's probablt it
<hyperair> probably*
<phillw> hyperair: lol at apt-get install aptitude :P
<hyperair> phillw: hey i do that in my chroots for testing
<hyperair> phillw: i recently discovered aptitude -D which shows you why a package is being automatically installed/remove
<hyperair> d
<hyperair> something like aptitude -D banshee
<hyperair> which will show which package depends on what
<kaemo> do you know anything about "not authorised" issue when plugging in pendrive? i'm on lectures now and it happend to me in the worst possible time ;p
<kaemo> i noticed it in both gnome and lxde (after installing lubuntu-desktop)
<hyperair> sounds like something screwed policykit up
<kaemo> like used was kicked out form some device admin group or something
<kaemo> could be
<kaemo> user*
<hyperair> i don't see how that could happen.
<kaemo> me neither, just makin' some unsure inference from my knowlage ;)
<kaemo> i've seen this issue before on the net, ut hoped that it won't affect me ;<
<kaemo> anyone present?
<phillw> kaemo: I'm usually lurking :)
<kaemo> phillw: :)
<kaemo> i've got another issue ;<
<kaemo> with suspending
<kaemo> suspend option in shutdown menu does not work like it's supposed to work
<kaemo> it blacks out screen but no suspension is made
<kaemo> in gnome-power-preferences i don't even have option to suspend when lid is closed
<kaemo> and runnin' gnome-power-preferences --verbose gives something like this:
<phillw> suspending is a PITA across the whole family. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=332 is the best resource for it, they have a list of what ones work, what ones don't and various work arounds.
<kaemo> TI:17:10:29	TH:0x89c7da8	FI:gpm-prefs-core.c	FN:gpm_prefs_setup_action_combo,366
<kaemo>  - Cannot add option, as cannot suspend.
<kaemo> TI:17:10:29	TH:0x89c7da8	FI:gpm-prefs-core.c	FN:gpm_prefs_setup_action_combo,368
<kaemo>  - Cannot add option, as cannot hibernate.
<kaemo> TI:17:10:29	TH:0x89c7da8	FI:gpm-prefs-core.c	FN:gpm_prefs_setup_action_combo,361
<kaemo> okay, i'll give it a look
<phillw> !flame | kaemo
<kaemo> phillw: flame? how come?
<phillw> !flood | kaemo
<ubot5> kaemo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phillw> me got the wrong command :P
<kaemo> ubot5: i know, but i'm on univeristy net and it www doesnt work too good
<ubot5> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kaemo> ubot5: go to hell
<phillw> !language | kaemo
<ubot5> kaemo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kaemo> phillw: what does !flame do? ;-)
<phillw> flame was an incorrect instruction, what I wanted was flood, ubot is only a bot so if I get it wrong I get an error message from it.
<phillw> kaemo: "(16:16:31) ubot5: Sorry, I don't know anything about 'flame'"
<kaemo> :)
<kaemo> here's paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/533505/
<kaemo> but i'look at forum anyway
<phillw> kaemo: you'd still be far better off on that area of the forum, there's all sorts of 'tweaks' they know. just remember to use the lubuntu tag if you post a question up.
<kaemo> phillw: i know
<kaemo> phillw: what is your association with lubuntu project?
<phillw> kaemo: /join lubuntu-offtopic
<kejt_> hi all, anyone here who can help me
<szczur> kejt_, what's the problem?
<kejt_> hi szczur... well maybe it isn't quite lubuntu problem, but I dont know where else to go...
<kejt_> problem is...
<kejt_> that I cant find a way to add a simple xrandr script to startup?
<szczur> what about adding it to .XSession in your home folder?
<kejt_> I didnt try that, I added it to various rc.d files, xinit and some other i forgot :)
<kejt_> will try that now.
<szczur> :)
<kejt_> szczur... nothing... I did in terminal this:
<kejt_> sudo leafpad .Xsession
<kejt_> copy paste this http://pastebin.ca/1994752
<kejt_> not link, but content... :)
<kejt_> and finally chmod 700 .Xsession
<kejt_> restared and nothing happened... same old resolution
<phillw> kejt_: you need to install xorg.conf for it to remember screen resolutions, i don't know why, but you have to put the screen resolution into the xorg.conf file.
<kejt_> ok, but let's say i dont want that, i just want that some script starts up with lubuntu, could that be done? iirc in ubuntu there is "tool" just for managing startup...
<phillw> kejt_: the xorg.conf file will be read at startup, it is by far the easier way to do it.
<kejt_> ok so do i need to manually create xorg.conf in X11 folder?
<phillw> kejt_: http://www.osguides.net/operation-systems/217-how-to-create-xorgconf-in-ubuntu-910.html is where I send people to that has where it puts things etc.
<kejt_> ok, thanks will look there...
<phillw> you will see an entry for your screen resolution, someone like bioterror would be better able to help you, so hang around for when he's active (I think he's having dinner).
<phillw> hyperair: is lxandr remembering screen resolutions?
<hyperair> phillw: i don't know, why don't you test it?
<phillw> hyperair: because they broke support for my usb 3G dongle in the kernel release in later 9.10 and 10.04. I'm currently running 9.10 ubuntu with updates turned off, it's a real PITA. I'm staying at this pub so can now order cable broadband. It really does it hard for me to support lubuntu :'(
<phillw> *does make it hard*
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> well that sucks.
<phillw> hyperair: I have a very unloved bug report in for it. But, heck, such is life.
<hyperair> heh kernel bug reports often go unloved
<phillw> tell me about it :) even http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=92 does not work :(
<hyperair> phillw: what you could try doing is looking for the person who develops the driver for your dongle, and whine at him/her
<hyperair> wait a sec, exactly what is broken?
<phillw> it's a huwaiie (or however they are spelt)
<hyperair> hwuawei afaik
<hyperair> huawei?
<hyperair> @_@
<meetingology> hyperair: Error: "_@" is not a valid command.
<hyperair> phillw: anyway, if wvdial works, surely it's a problem in the userspace app?
<phillw> the network manager simply refuses to recognise my model.
<hyperair> yeah maybe it's a network manager problem
<hyperair> try poking some network manager devs.
<phillw> I've tried the two work arounds from my own forum, and it doesn't want to play with them either.
<hyperair> what workarounds are they?
<phillw> hyperair: daft thing is, as 3 is one of the main sellers of usb dongles in the UK I was sorta hoping they'd get onto it, I reported it during the 10.04 testing cycle on 10.04
<phillw> hyperair: have a read of the thread. http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=92
<hyperair> phillw: i only see one post.
<hyperair> and i saw it already.
<phillw> hyperair: let me go dig out the bug report.
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<phillw> hyperair: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/529794?comments=all maybe you could give some one a 'gentle' dig in the ribs?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 529794 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Lucid 10.04 Alpha3 network-manager 0.8 fails to connect on boot Huawei E172 3G USB modem (affected: 4, heat: 28)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<phillw> hiyas kristian-aalborg
<kristian-aalborg> the Eee 700 is running smoothly with 10.4 :D
<hyperair> phillw: by the way, next time you gather information in a forum thread, please copy it over to the bug report. developers don't like following links everywhere
<phillw> hyperair: I enclosed the forum thread link on the bug report, that is how I found the bug report :D
<hyperair> phillw: i mean please summarize whatever's useful in the forum thread into a comment on the bug report.
<hyperair> phillw: every extra step you make a developer take reduces the likelihood that he/she's going to fix the bug
<hyperair> or even take a good long look at it
<phillw> hyperair: okies, I have no problem doing that, but the devs etc. have to appreciate that whilst there is the 'full, official' way of doing reports, us lesser mortals do not know them and just try to give as much information as we can.
<hyperair> phillw: that doesn't stop you from posting useful information such as your device id from lsusb, logs, any potential workarounds used, and whatnot onto the bug report instead of leaving it hidden inside a forum thread for developers to dig through.
<hyperair> phillw: many devels don't even open bugs.launchpad.net, they just stare at their emails, and if they don't see the information there they just ignore it and move on, or request for more info, and move on anyway
<kristian-aalborg> any slim users here?
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, sowwy, lubuntu uses lxdm as default
<kristian-aalborg> yup, I saw
<kristian-aalborg> setting up slim should not be too hard, though
<kristian-aalborg> it does start the X server ;)
<kristian-aalborg> fwiw, lubuntu 10.4 takes about 1,7gigs
<kristian-aalborg> hey, I got slim working :D
<mark76> How?
<kristian-aalborg> I just kept messing around
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: so I was not that far out when I said 2GB including swap, it's nice to be correct every so often :P
<mark76> Yes. But what did you do that made it work?
<kristian-aalborg> I can paste the files, mark76
<mark76> Okay
<kristian-aalborg> however...
<mark76> :|
<kristian-aalborg> there's no network OR configuration tools
<kristian-aalborg> since I got it (slim) running... will have to figure that out ;)
<mark76> Does SLiM normally come with network and configuration tools?
<kristian-aalborg> there should be no connection
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<kristian-aalborg> I might be using the wrong commands in the .xinitrc
<kristian-aalborg> does anybody know this?
<kristian-aalborg> I use, for Lubuntu:
<kristian-aalborg> exec startlubuntu
<kristian-aalborg> for openbox
<kristian-aalborg> exec openbox-session
<kristian-aalborg> in other words, the stuff from /usr/bin - is this the correct approach?
<kristian-aalborg> hurm
<kristian-aalborg> I also lost my keyboard settings, it seems
<kristian-aalborg> ah wait
<kristian-aalborg> I did not... only lxterm doesn't see them
<kristian-aalborg> I think SLiM is by far the leanest
<kristian-aalborg> but I'd be okay with lxdm too if I could strip it down to what slim does
<kristian-aalborg> "press this button to flip between sessions"
<Kurdistan> guys can you take a look to: http://paste.ubuntu.com/533452/?
<Kurdistan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/533452/
<leszek> hi
<szczur> hi leszek
<phillw> hiyas leszek, szczur has just been sold, pop onto #lubuntu-offtopic for the details :)
<kristian-aalborg> any idea how to remove unneded entries from lxdm?
<kaemo> did anyone had issues with suspending not working?
<kristian-aalborg> kaemo: look at the wiki, I think there might be something there
<kristian-aalborg> hurf durf
<kristian-aalborg> should I remove the swap partition on the ssd? I have 512 megs of ram
<koios> hi phillw
<kristian-aalborg> anyone using radiotray?
#lubuntu 2010-11-18
<Monica2> hey guys. anyone have experience using compiz with lxde around here?
<bioterror> we all have so ancient hardware ;)
<Monica2> :P
<Monica2> i'm running an old PC from 2004, mind you
<head_victim> I wouldn't know where to start with that combination actually
<Monica2> but it has an old nvidia fx 5500 that can do nice fade ins and fade outs, which is what i'm interested in :)
<Monica2> head-victim: just installing compiz then running compiz or compiz --replace (either seems to work) uses compiz instead of openbox
<Monica2> but it uses some horrible default metacity-ish theme that i can't seem to change
<Monica2> nor can i get it to run on start up
<bioterror> you have to add it for the startup
<head_victim> How does it compare though resources wise?
<Monica2> i've not really checked, so i might as well do so now
<Monica2> okay, so right now i'm at 347 megs of RAM
<head_victim> I've actually found fusion-icon to be the handiest program for my gnome desktop, lets me switch so easily.
<Monica2> (using openbox)
<bioterror> Monica2, 347MB right after boot?
<Monica2> bioterror: right now
<Monica2> and after enabling compiz... 377 mb
<Monica2> not a MASSIVE increase, at least on this hardware (i have a gig of RAM, which i remember being incredibly happy with in 2004 :P)
<bioterror> yeah, now in 2010 default is 4GB as minimum
<bioterror> so the time flies
<head_victim> I have 10 in my main desktop :/
<Monica2> :P show off
<Monica2> i've only got 4 in my main PC, but i don't really ever use that much
<Monica2> i'm not sure what to do with it all
<head_victim> I use it for VMs
<head_victim> Trying to run 2 VMs, HDTV and a 3d game is about what I can achieve reasonably easy.
<Monica2> not bad :P
<head_victim> My Lubuntu box is a 2.4 celeron (soon to be a 3.0 or 3.2 proper intel) though so I do understand limited computing
<Monica2> yeah
<Monica2> i'm still struggling to figure out what to do with my parent's old laptops
<Monica2> they bought them at an odd point which meant they were desktop CPUs in laptop cases
<Monica2> sony vaios, incredibly hot
<Monica2> should i hunt down some celeron mobiles and put them in? or gut the frame, put a decent heatsink on and use them as sort of disgusting looking desktops?
<Monica2> what would you do? :P
<head_victim> Monica2: I have a 2.8 laptop that is a normal desktop cpu that sits pretty warm. I've found Lubuntu + laptop cooler with fans keeps it reasonable.
<Monica2> head_victim: i actually did get a laptop cooler for it, funnily enough
<head_victim> The other thing to do is to clear the heatsinks, they gather HEAPs of dust.
<Monica2> or rather, i built one out of wood, two internal case fans, a spliced USB cable and a LOT of zip ties and duct tape :P
<Monica2> head_victim: yeah, i took one apart and managed to clear out most of the dust, but they are so complicated inside
<head_victim> Hah sounds like fun, I saw them for 10 dollars and figured that would be cheaper than me trying to make one.
<Monica2> head_victim: yeah :P the only problem is the 5 volts from the USB cable - the fans barely cause a breeze
<Monica2> i don't know if you can make two USB cables come together to make 10 volts?
<head_victim> Not sure to be honest
<Monica2> :O
<Monica2> *:P, even
<Monica2> sorry to take the channel off-topic :P
<head_victim> Monica2: feel free to head over to #lubuntu-offtopic if you want
<head_victim> Any easy way to have mounted /media files show up on the Lubuntu desktop?
<bioterror> wel
<bioterror> lxde desktop works different way
<head_victim> Yeah I figured.
<head_victim> Just create a symlink?
<bioterror> that's not a solution
<head_victim> Guess not. I don't really need it just like to know when they're mounted properly and not
<bioterror> how about: df -h
<bioterror> to know the mount situation
<head_victim> Yeah I was just looking for something visual and always on
<abdelkhalak> hi
<abdelkhalak> when i type the command, fdisk -l, i get this error message:
<abdelkhalak> Warning: Partition 6 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<basso> quassel is using 30mb :o
<basso> evil irc
<mauroubel> hi! I need some help, I keep getting sound errors and chopped sound
<mauroubel> alsa: lib pcm.c:7241: (smd_pcm_recover) underrun ocurred
<mauroubel> thats what the lxterminal says
<mauroubel> hellooooooo there
<mauroubel> anyone can help me?
<mauroubel> alsa: lib pcm.c:7241: (smd_pcm_recover) underrun ocurred
<mauroubel> i keep gettin ths error
<mauroubel> can anyone halp me please!!
<mark76> Which error?
<mauroubel> alsa: lib pcm.c:7241: (smd_pcm_recover) underrun ocurred
<mark76> Ah that one
<mauroubel> whenever i play something on audacious
<mark76> What do you make of it Phill?
<mark76> phill
<zkriesse> Hold on
<mauroubel> ok
<zkriesse> Ok, mauroubel Enough with the spamming
<mauroubel> wut?
<zkriesse> This is your one and final warning...
<zkriesse> Ask the question, WAIT for a response
<zkriesse> Do not repeat it immediately
<zkriesse> That's all I'm going to say
<mauroubel> so, what should I do?
<zkriesse> You've asked the question, now WAIT for someone to asist you
<zkriesse> And if in twenty or so minutes nobody answers feel free to quietly ask your question again
<mark76> Or just give up and uninstall alsa. Who needs sound anyway :)
<zkriesse> mark76: lol totally right
<mark76> Sound is over-rated
<mauroubel> I need it, im gonna use the computer for music playing on a radio cast
<mark76> Use Pulse. everyone else does
<mauroubel> Sorry if my english is bad. I'm from Argentina... Im really new with linux sistems and lubuntu
<mauroubel> how can I use pulse?
<mark76> Click on your menu button and go to Sound and Video
<mark76> Is there a pulseaudio volume control option?
<mauroubel> Should I have it installed allrealdy? I don't find it on sound and video menu, mark76
<mark76> What are you using?
<mauroubel> lubuntu
<mark76> Which one?
<mauroubel> downloaded it from http://lubuntu.net
<zkriesse> which version though
<mark76> The latest then?
<mauroubel> yup
<zkriesse> 10.10, 10.04 what
<mauroubel> 10.10
<mark76> Okay run synaptic
<mauroubel> okey
<mauroubel> ready
<mark76> In the sidebar to the left click on Status (whatever that is in Spanish)
<mauroubel> yep
<mark76> Now click on Installed
<mauroubel> yes
<mark76> Now type pulse into the Quick Search box and press return
<mark76> What do you see?
<mauroubel> i see
<mauroubel> libpulse0
<mark76> Do you see pulseaudio?
<mauroubel> libasound2-plugins
<mauroubel> i dont seem to find pulseaudio
<mark76> Okay click on Not Installed
<mauroubel> oh yeah, here it is
<mark76> Where?
<mauroubel> found it on search, not sure if its instaled
<mark76> Is it ticked?
<mauroubel> it isnt
<mark76> Okay. Right click on it and tick "mark for installation"
<mauroubel> ready
<mark76> Then click on Apply in the toolbar
<mauroubel> it doesnt let me press, it appears gray.
<mark76> Did the system ask you for your password before it ran Synaptic?
<mauroubel> i re run the synaptic
<mauroubel> it says something like: iniciate without administrative privileges
<mauroubel> you will not be able to aplicate any changes. but you can export the marked changes or generate a script of download for them
<mark76> Aha!
<mark76> This is your personal computer, right?
<mauroubel> yes it is
<mark76> Okay
<mark76> Hang on
<mark76> I'm not in Lubuntu right now
<mauroubel> ok
<mark76> Where did you find Synaptic?
<mauroubel> on start, execute
<mauroubel> and i tiped synaptic
<mark76> You ran it from the command line.
<mark76> Okay
<mark76> Hang on. I need to do some stuff
<mauroubel> ok, ill wait for you
<mark76> Okay. Click on the menu button and mouse over Preferences
<mauroubel> yup
<mark76> Now move the cursor onto the submenu and scroll down until you see Synaptic
<mark76> And click on it
<mauroubel> ready
<mark76> Did it ask for your password?
<mauroubel> yes
<mark76> Good
<mark76> Now do the search thing again
<mauroubel> on it
<mark76> K
<mark76> Ready to install?
<mauroubel> yes! =D
<mauroubel> downloading pacages,
<mark76> Yay
<mauroubel> it says, lubuntu applied changes
<mauroubel> should i try now? or should something more?
<mark76> Click on the Sound and Video menu entry again
<mauroubel> done. pulse doesnt appear
<mark76> Hmm
<mark76> Okay
<mark76> Install everything with pulse in it
<mark76> One of them is bound to be the configuration module
<mauroubel> ok, im on synaptic. i find a lot of modules, like bluetooth and lirc, raop.. etc
<mark76> Hang on
<mark76> Do you see one called paman?
<mauroubel> not really
<mark76> Click on Status
<mauroubel> yup
<mark76> And then on Not Installed
<mauroubel> here it is
<mark76> And look for paman and pavucontrol
<mauroubel> here it is
<mark76> Okay. Install them
<mauroubel> downloading
<mark76> Good
<mark76> When they've installed look in Sound and video again
<mauroubel> ok
<mauroubel> now i have: pulseaudio volume control
<mauroubel> and pulseaudio device chooser
<mark76> Open it and click on the Output Devices tab
<mauroubel> yes
<mauroubel> output devices
<mark76> What does it say for Internal Audio Analog Stereo?
<mauroubel> Analog Output / Amplifier
<mark76> That's right
<slow-motion> how do i add page numbers in abiword it shows only ? whrn i print it in pdf
<mark76> Click on the Configuration tab and tell me what Internal Audio says
<mauroubel> Analog Stereo Duplex
<mark76> Correct
<mark76> Restart
<mauroubel> okey
<mauroubel> ready
<mark76> Have you tried Insert slow?
<mark76> Insert >>> Page Numbers >>> Set up
<mauroubel> I restarted
<mark76> Okay. Do you have sound?
<mauroubel> I have indeed
<mauroubel> the terminal doesnt show errors
<mark76> And how does it sound?
<mauroubel> but it still chopps
<mauroubel> every 10 or 15 seconds
<mark76> What are you playing?
<mauroubel> a mp3 song on audacious
<mark76> Try a different audio player
<mauroubel> any recomendation?
<mark76> Hmm
<mark76> Try Aqualung
<mauroubel> it fails too :(
<mark76> Hmm Exaile?
<mauroubel> installing
<mark76> K
<mark76> Is the mp3 on your computer?
<mauroubel> it is on a folder on the desktop
<mark76> So it's not a streaming problem then
<mauroubel> k, so i ve installed exaile, it says Playback error encountered! instalation of GStreamer lacks a complement
<mark76> Sounds like you need one of the gstreamer plugins
<mauroubel> I really apreciate your help mark76
<mauroubel> thank you so much!
<mauroubel> hahah
<mark76> Hahah?
<mauroubel> now I'm wondering, what the heck is the problem with the pc
<mauroubel> its a hp pavilion dv1000
<mauroubel> and we seem to cant find the problemo
<mark76> Run Synaptic and look for gstreamer-plugins-bad and ugly
<mauroubel> i found gstreamer tools
<mauroubel> there's no plugins-bad
<mark76> Not Installed
<mauroubel> installing
<mark76> Do Ugly as well if you haven't got it
<mark76> Also ffmpeg
<mauroubel> im on it
<mauroubel> shouldnt I uninstal alsa?
<mark76> Might as well
<mark76> Try the mp3 again when you've done it
<mark76> In Exaile
<mauroubel> okey
<mauroubel> its taking long cause its downloading big packs
<mark76> Okay
<mark76> Fair enough
<mark76> BRB
<mark76> Back
<mauroubel> its taking a lifetime
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<mark76> Dial up?
<kristian-aalborg> I messed up my /home/user
<mark76> Bugger
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<kristian-aalborg> for once, I had a backup... so I tried to restore
<kristian-aalborg> but, alas
<mark76> Oh dear
<kristian-aalborg> all I get is the bar in the bottom of the screen... I can't run anything in graphical mode
<kristian-aalborg> I can go to the tty's but everything seems ok
<mark76> Too technical for me
<kristian-aalborg> the screens you get when you press alt-f2 and such
<mark76> I know that
<mauroubel> it finished installing finally
<mark76> K
<mark76> Does the mp3 work in Exaile now?
<mauroubel> it works
<mauroubel> but it still works bad
<mauroubel> ill try uninstalling alsa
<mauroubel> and restarting
<kristian-aalborg> I'll reinstall, I think
<kristian-aalborg> and, while I'm going to do that -
<kristian-aalborg> http://pastebin.com/pxcap9R1
<kristian-aalborg> if anybody could spot some bloat there and let me know, I'd be glad ;)
<mark76> Okay
<kristian-aalborg> a bunch of these libs are from rhythmbox - I find it a bit more user-friendly than aqualung
<mauroubel> i have news
<mauroubel> now that i have uninstalled alsa, the song stops completely after 5 seconds
<mark76> Hmm
<mark76> Odd
<mark76> In all players?
<mauroubel> on audacious stops completely. on aqualung its the same thing as allways, on exaile too
<mark76> Try a different mp3
<mark76> I assume you have more than one
<mauroubel> i ve tryed lots of diferent songs
<mauroubel> play from cd too
<mark76> I don't know then
<mauroubel> well
<mauroubel> thanks for all the help
<mark76> No problem
<mark76> Try asking on Ubuntu forums
<mark76> There's more people there
<kristian-aalborg> mauroubel: try vlc player?
<mauroubel> should i download vlc player?
<mark76> Might as well
<kristian-aalborg> it can sometimes fix stuff
<mauroubel> ok, im downolading it now
<mauroubel> nope, it still does the same thing :(
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<kristian-aalborg> I'm reinstalling now
<kristian-aalborg> and it complains that linux-image and linux-generic are broken
<mark76> Reinstalling's a bit drastic
<kristian-aalborg> mark76: it would take more time for me to figure out a fix
<kristian-aalborg> believe me ;)
<kristian-aalborg> also, I backed up a list of packages
<kristian-aalborg> however, this error seems rather critical?
<kristian-aalborg> (this is 10.4)
<murat> guys I have problem with splash screen
<murat> the old workaround does not work anymore
<Kurdistan> guys I have problem with my usplash
<Kurdistan> it shows ubuntu logo
#lubuntu 2010-11-19
<kristian-aalborg> lol
<Kurdistan> want to say before I go to bed. every thing works perfect now. got to a bit of own workaround.
<Kurdistan> lubuntu 10.10 works even beter then lubuntu 10.04
<Kurdistan> bye my dear lubuntu family
<rladuke> can someone please help me fix this error ": Error setting permissions: Function not implemented
<rladuke> " i got it from trying to make a mounted .exe executable
<ais> Hi i am trying to get tint2 work
<ais> but the install page
<ais> has autostart.sh
<ais> but i dont have anything like it
<ais> can anybody help?
<bioterror> you have to create tint.desktop in your .config/lxsomething
<bioterror> which launches the tint2
<mark76> Ah... Lubuntu-offtopic. A more wretched hive of scum and villainy you'll not find :p
<chandler> Hello folks. Can anyone tell me or point me to something which describes how much disk space is required for Lubuntu? I have an old eee 701 with a 4GB SSD that I'd like to put a newer operating system on, but I found that even xubuntu used up too much of its disk.
<mark76> Should be adequate
<phillw> chandler: It runs happily on 2GB (including the swap). 4GB is plenty enough for it :)
<mark76> I think he means hard disk space, Phill
<mark76> Not RAM
<chandler> Great, thanks. I actually just threw it in a VM to test that out, and it looks like the default installation uses about 1.3GB.
<mark76> :)
<phillw> mark76: lubuntu fits snugly on 2GB, you even get room for some music etc :)
<mark76> Nice
<phillw> mark76: I have it on a 2GB pen drive and similar to chandler I have a reasonable amount of room for documents etc.
<phillw> I'll amend the documentation up after my shift.
<mark76> I have a 4 gig thumbdrive that needs formatting
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> is Maverick much bigger than Lucid?
<head_victim> kristian-aalborg: in terms of disk space or in terms of ram usage or?
<kristian-aalborg> yup, that was unspecific
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<kristian-aalborg> disc usage, firstly
<kristian-aalborg> it seems about the same regarding rams
<head_victim> Yeah well as for exact data I'm unsure but apparently it fits on a 2gb drive ok so to me that means it can't be that big.
<head_victim> Are you trying to fit it on a certain space or?
<kristian-aalborg>  I got exactly 2g to use
<kristian-aalborg> are you sure it's not 10.4 you talk about?
<kristian-aalborg> I recall seeing systems perform badly when the disk is almost full, though... so will need to slim it down
<kristian-aalborg> the installer recommends 3.8 gb or something like that
<kristian-aalborg> yay, I made it
<head_victim> kristian-aalborg: I guess the only way to be sure is to try it but then there are people talking 2.5 hours ago saying it fits on a 2gb usb drive so I'm not certain (haven't done it) but all reports are that it works.
<kristian-aalborg> it did :)
<head_victim> Well there you go.
<head_victim> I'll start pestering some people to see if we can get hard drive space added to the "minimum specifications" part of the wiki and help guides. There are a lot of questions about that in here.
<Neosano> when is the best time to migrate to lubuntu? Currently using Kubuntu on PC and Xubuntu on laptop, I wanna install lubuntu on both. Should I do it right now or should I wait for next release or smth?
<kristian-aalborg> head_victim: I removed about ten megs of programs
<kristian-aalborg> and I use 1,4 G now, df -h says
<kristian-aalborg> however
<head_victim> Neosano: depends on what you call "best time". I have Lubuntu 10.10 on a desktop and laptop right now and they are running great.
<bioterror> my / is 825G :(
<head_victim> I keep / under 20 gb but some of my pcs have a 2tb /home
<Neosano> head_victim, if I install it right now would it be hard to upgrade to newer versions?
<head_victim> Which is handy when you decide you want to mirror the Ubuntu repository.
<head_victim> Neosano: it wouldn't be any more difficult than if you installed it any other time I don't believe.
<Neosano> oh ok
<Neosano> another question... is netboot install possible with lubuntu?
<head_victim> Neosano: hang on I'll get a link
<head_victim> Neosano: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<Neosano> damn.. my internet is so slow :|
<Neosano> my neighbor is probably download something.. gosh..
<Neosano> well, it's a payback :D
<head_victim> Hah that's the spirit.
<Neosano> head_victim, minimal install is something different :O it's possible to install ubuntu by downloading a single file which is about 20 mb, everything else is going to be downloaded via internet
<head_victim> Neosano: ah sorry, that's the smallest installation for Lubuntu that is docuemented. It doesn't mean it's not possible it's just that it means no one has written about it.
<Neosano> oh
<head_victim> And I have to head off to work, didn't realise the time!
<head_victim> If you shoot an email to the mailing list they might be able to help out more.
<Neosano> nah it's not a big problem for me
<head_victim> Details are at https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop :D
<head_victim> Good luck
<Neosano> thank you, cya :)
<kristian-aalborg> oh no
<kristian-aalborg> I ran chromim as sudo
<kristian-aalborg> now I can't start is as regular user
<bioterror> now someone at google laughs at you
<kristian-aalborg> probably
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<kristian-aalborg> sill
<kristian-aalborg> still
<kristian-aalborg> this should not happen
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: you have completely messed up your permissions on Chromium. you must always use gksudo for a programme that has your details on, if you give me few minutes I'll go get the solution for you.
<kristian-aalborg> I actually think I was gksudo
<kristian-aalborg> nope, history says I was sudo...
<kristian-aalborg> my bad, then ;)
<bioterror> you should never run browser as root
<bioterror> never ever
<phillw> ls -l of /usr/bin/ chro*  should report report back -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3382 2010-09-17 11:37 chromium-browser (it's the permissions I need to confirm)
<kristian-aalborg> I don't have a lot of settings in it
<phillw> bioterror: there are instances when running a browser with gksudo is needed for bug hunting, but you are dead right NEVER run any GUI programme as sudo.
<bioterror> well not about gui
<bioterror> but rather browser
<bioterror> web pages are full of javascripts and other stuff like that
<bioterror> there's really no difference between sudo and gksud
<bioterror> o
<phillw> bioterror: using sudo on any GUI programme will mess your personal data up so much, fortunately in this case it's not hard a fix.
<bioterror> mess what?
<kristian-aalborg> phillw: you mean /usr/bin/chromium-browser?
<phillw> bioterror: using gksudo retains your own user permissions, sudo converts everything to owned by root.
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: yup
<bioterror> gksu is just a frontend for su and sudo?
<kristian-aalborg> I get rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3438
<phillw> bioterror: I know this from people messing firefox up, I'm going to use the same instructions for correcting it, but using the chromium profile.
<bioterror> but still
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: that's fine.
<bioterror> I believe that there's no difference between gksudo and sudo
<bioterror> just a graphical frontend
<phillw> bioterror: no, gksudo retains the user permissions, sudo changes them to root.
<bioterror> you mean like /home/loser/.config?
<phillw> exactly, which is where kristian-aalborg is heading next, to sudo chown it back.
<bioterror> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<phillw> lovinglinux is a really good guy and has taught my so much about people messing up firefox by using sudo instead of gksudo that I'm fairly confident I can sort this permissions problem out.
<phillw> bioterror: http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=649167
<phillw> a really handy guy to get to befriend.
<phillw> bioterror: I think his post count and tutorials say as much as needs saying :)
<phillw> sorry kristian-aalborg we got side tracked
<phillw> issue cd in the terminal
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: that will take you to your home directory, can you paste up what the path name is please.
<kristian-aalborg> suer
<kristian-aalborg> sure
<kristian-aalborg> one second
<kristian-aalborg> sudo chown -R <user_name>:<user_name> ~/.mozilla
<kristian-aalborg> should be this simple :)
<phillw> yeas, except you need to change it for chromium :P
<phillw> cd to .config
<phillw> if you then do an ls on there, you should see the chromium area
<phillw> phillw@piglet:~/.config$ ls -l chromium
<phillw> they all need to be chown'ed and chgrpd to your self.
<kristian-aalborg> yupee
<phillw> kristian-aalborg: next time, don't use sudo, else I'll spank your bottom :P
<kristian-aalborg> I forgot this was SMbuntu ;)
<czz> my sound just stopped working, any ideas?
<czz> i restarted and still no sound
<stlsaint> czz: is sound card still deteced?
<stlsaint> detected
<czz> how do i test that?
<stlsaint> also do a reboot and before you start any other programs, pop a terminal and run: dmesg
<stlsaint> that will tell you a good snapshot of what mounted properly and what didnt
<czz> okay brb
<bioterror> why not just lspci?-)
<czz> bioterror, continue ...
<bioterror> lspci should show you soundcard
<bioterror> I get
<bioterror> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio C
<bioterror> ontroller (rev 01)
<czz> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<bioterror> ;)
<czz> i'll do that stlsaint said
<czz> brb
<czz> stlsaint, should i pastebin it?
<stlsaint> czz:sure
<czz> http://pastebin.com/hJv0yvWz
<czz> i'll get install unr 10.04
<czz> ugh
<stlsaint> once sec
<stlsaint> czz: says the pastebin is expired or delted?
<czz> gave it a 10 min expiration date
<stlsaint> oh shucks, at least give it a one day exp
<czz> hehe
<kristian-aalborg> has anyone gotten rhythmbox running?
<kristian-aalborg> I can't play mp3's there
<bioterror> do you have gstreamer ugly installed
<bioterror> or what those were
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror: the strange thing is that mp3 works in mplayer
<bioterror> ofcourse
<bioterror> mplayer does not use gstreamer
<bioterror> and rhtytnsdfsdfbox does us
<bioterror> use
<kristian-aalborg> I tried with both ubuntu and lubuntu extras
<szczur> kristian-aalborg, USE MOC! :)
<szczur> j.k
<bioterror> szczur, *5* ;D
<szczur> bioterror, \o
<szczur> :)
 * szczur found out that moc can play SID files :)
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> awesome
<bioterror> szczur, you've HVSC?
<szczur> not yet
<bioterror> ;)
<szczur> it's on my way :>
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> do you have Instant Remedy album?-)
<szczur> yeah :)
<bioterror> :D
<szczur> XD
<bioterror> both Press Play on Tape albums?
<bioterror> szczur, http://www.axesdenied.net/
<szczur> http://pastebin.com/VWYxCTSC < don't know if it's complete
<szczur> bioterror, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN2aNCvgcPU < Polish Power :)
#lubuntu 2010-11-20
<bioterror> szczur, I bet you know machinae supremacy already
<bioterror> classic stuff ;)
<szczur> oops, naah :P
<bioterror> really?
 * szczur searches :)
<bioterror> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzX7MY2U41k
<bioterror> machinae supremacy is famous for the usage of sidstation
<nchomsky> sys52598
<nchomsky> some one feel for helping me with pcman and windows network?
<nchomsky> some one feel for helping me with pcman and windows network? <3
<nchomsky> ...........
<Timo_> just ask
<Timo_> and some1 might help you
<nchomsky> some one feel for helping me with pcman and windows network?¨
<stlsaint> nchomsky: problem?
<head_victim> nchomsky: I'd check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseNotes/MaverickMeerkat#Network%20File%20Browsing%20with%20PCManFM as I think that might be what the problem is from what you've asked.
<nchomsky> nope
<nchomsky> but thanks
<nchomsky> i have done that
<head_victim> So what's the error/issue?
<nchomsky> i am not sure but i dont think its mounting and i have not configured windows like lubuntu wants
<nchomsky> and ubuntu
<nchomsky> i dont have pw and user name in windows
<head_victim> So it's a windows shared drive on another computer?
<nchomsky> yes
<head_victim> So when you navigate to smb://computername/share it' asking for a user name and password?
<nchomsky> yes
<head_victim> Ok, from my experience that means that the windows computer only wants to share with one of it's users. So if you enter your username and password for that computer it should work.
<nchomsky> but i dont have
<nchomsky> and its no problem with other win pcs
<nchomsky> not even a problem on my nexus shit phone
<head_victim> What version of windows?
<nchomsky> win7
<nchomsky> should i just ask on ubuntu forum so you can use your time on more fun stuff?
<head_victim> Hah sorry for being slow just having a poke around for you
<head_victim> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1169149
<head_victim> That looks like it has helped other people with windows 7 share issues.
<head_victim> I have never even seen a windows 7 install though so I can't confirm it.
<head_victim> There is a section on windows 7 in that long post.
<nchomsky> i dont know anything but how can it be that i just need to install a filebrowser on my nexus shit phone to get it workig? :)
<head_victim> Not sure but I think it has something to do with how windows 7 shares files
<nchomsky> i think so to
<nchomsky> but
<head_victim> And homegroup sharing doesn't appear to work on anything but windows.
<nchomsky> but i am not a part of a homegroup
<head_victim> Hm. I'm kinda floating in the dark. I would suggest either the mailing list or the forums sorry.
<nchomsky> np
<nchomsky> thanks for trying
<head_victim> I do what I can but unfortunately that's not much with your issue
<head_victim> nchomsky: here's a thought, have you tried the IP address instead of the share name?
<head_victim> nchomsky: and I got some other ideas from http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=63123 you might want to look at if you're still looking
<mark76> How do I find how many falsh plugins I have installed?
<mark76> And, no I can't be bothered to correct it
<bioterror> you have installed
<bioterror> like how many times you've fetched and installed
<mark76> No falsh
<mark76> How many are installed on my system
<mark76> I think I may have too many
<mark76> I've just uninstalled the one in the repos and flash is still playing
<bioterror> dpkg -l |grep flash
<mark76> granule: flashcard program for learning new words
<mark76> Weird
<bioterror> :D
<mark76> Okay
<mark76> What's like flash, but isn't flash?
<bioterror> gordon?
<mark76> No
<hyperair> bright light?
<mark76> I don't have any flash plugins so why can I still play flash videos?
<hyperair> play flash videos where?
<mark76> There must be something else installed
<hyperair> if it's vlc, it has its own codecs.
<mark76> Youtube
<hyperair> html5?
<hyperair> or non?
<hyperair> you can always use about:plugins on your browser to check
<mark76> I'm using SeaMonkey. That doesn't do html5 yet
<hyperair> whyever for?
<hyperair> isn't that just an outdated version of firefox?
<mark76> Because I like it
<hyperair> i meant what's it have that firefox doesn't
<hyperair> or $modern_browser
<hyperair> but anyway if it's seamonkey abotut:plugins should work afaik
<hyperair> about:plugins i mean
<hyperair> maybe you have gnash, or lightspark, or something else
<mark76> I'll have a look
<miasma> hi, why lubuntu tries to mount audio cds by default? is there any way to make it start a cd player instead
<bioterror> my laptop doesnt have  a cd-drive
<bioterror> someone else needs to answer
<miasma> I already found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/598801
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 598801 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "Cant even show up audio CD in file browser. (affected: 1, heat: 25)" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<mark76> BIAB
<miasma> maybe the correct answer is to install thunar instead
<bioterror> :G
<bioterror> elä pilaa hyvää lxde:tä xfce-kikkareella ;)
<miasma> bioterror: pitää papalle saada vanhasta koneesta cd-soitin myös enkä nyt muutakaan keksi :F
<bioterror> k
<bioterror> mutta eikös tota se cd pidä kuiteski mountata että se soi
<miasma> ei, audio cd:tä ei voi mountata osaksi tiedostojärjestelmää ilman vfs-palikoita
<bioterror> ok
<miasma> cd-soitin ainoastaan lukee asemalta nykyisen statuksen ja lähettää play/stop/pause/jne-komentoja. edes ääni ei kierrä käyttöjärjestelmän kautta vaan menee suoraan äänikortille
<bioterror> niin, sillä piuhalla :D
<miasma> lxde on vielä niin alkutekijöissään.. siihen tiedostomanageriin pitää tehdä laajennus noille levyille. ja myöhemmin ehkä muulle medialle. esim. kamerat voivat käyttää ptp-protokollaa, jota ei voi mountata ilman vfs-ajuria taas
<bioterror> miasma, we could talk about these in english ;)
<bioterror> but yeah, pcman is really busy with the pcmanfm
<bioterror> he's coding like a maniac ;)
<miasma> good to know. i managed to fix that already. maybe better luck next time
<miasma> I added a volman.desktop link to .config/autostart and configured thunar-volman to fire up aqualung
<bioterror> nice work-a-round
<kosaidpo> guys is there any way to make my panel transparent ??
<kosaidpo> hello
<kosaidpo> guys is there any way to make my panel transparent ??
<IAmNotThatGuy> kosaidpo, you tried altering the panel background, setting a solid color with 0 transparency?
<kosaidpo> uhmm what color exaclty
<kosaidpo> i can put
<kosaidpo> like blakc ??
<kosaidpo> IAmNotThatGuy: let me try
<kosaidpo> i tired tramcparcy
<kosaidpo> but sidnt work
<kosaidpo> in first
<IAmNotThatGuy> ah
<IAmNotThatGuy> I have no other ideas
<kosaidpo> when i turn transparancy to 0 it turns out black
<kosaidpo> and i set it at 129 it become grey
<phillw> kosaidpo: if you pop over to #ubuntu-beginners they may be able to assist, but do ensure you say that you're running lubuntu else they will assume gnome.
<kosaidpo> phillw: okay ill do it now
<kosaidpo> but i guess that i cudnt get it transparent
<kosaidpo> cus behind it i have my wallpaper so it ll affect it  dont u think
<kosaidpo> thats wht came to my mind
<kosaidpo> cus in the color palaet the color look transparent tho
<kosaidpo> ill try tho
<kosaidpo> phillw: thanks
<retku> downloading ubuntu
<retku> something like 25min left
<retku> i installed ubuntu to my old laptop and it does not work too fluently
<retku> So, I have some questions: Does lubuntu work similiar with mobile-broadbands that ubuntu? And how to burn .iso to cd using ubuntu?
<phillw> retku: what specification of laptop?
<phillw> retku: lubuntu is built on the standard kernel.
<retku> Fujitsu Siemens Amilo Pro v2000
<phillw> retku: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=36 has how to burn a cd, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseNotes/MaverickMeerkat/#System%20Requirements has the 10.10 notes, if you have any further questions please just ask :)
<retku> Does lubuntu have same network connections that ubuntu?
<phillw> retku: yes it does
<retku> because I love it, much better than in windows (from 10.10)
<kosaidpo> retku: user-modswitch its installed already in 10.10 and even i 9.10 i guess
<kosaidpo> so your 3G will work perfectly
<kosaidpo> thats what im using ight now
<kosaidpo> retku: what label do you have ??
<retku> but in 10.04 those just did not work so good, now there is options like "only 3g" and when I put the 3G stick to  usb it takes like 3sec I can click "connect" and then it just connects
<kosaidpo> retku: yeh thats just how cool is ubuntu/lubuntu
<retku> yes, programmers have done good work working on 3G internet thing
<phillw> retku: issue the command      /join lubuntu-offtopic
<Neosano> mhmm, how to install 64 bit version?
#lubuntu 2010-11-21
<retku> ummm, I am having a problem installing lubuntu to Fujitsu Siemens AmiloPro V2000: nothing happens after choosing "Install Ubuntu"
<retku> and "nothing" means desktop without panels or anything
<retku> and there is mouse too what I can move
<retku> nothing else
<retku> I have only succeed to install ubuntu 9.04, should I try this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce?
<szczur> 9.04 is very old and it's unsopported
<szczur> unsupported*
<retku> yes but install 9.04 and then install lubuntu from it and then remove ubuntu
<retku> i mean lubuntu
<retku> yes but install 9.04 and then install lubuntu from it and then remove ubuntu. Thats what i wanted to say
<szczur> you can install 10.04 and intall lubuntu this way too
<retku> i could not install ubuntu 10.04 or 9.10 or 10.10
<szczur> ohhh
<retku> I dunno why
<szczur> does it give any error?
<szczur> or just fails just because it said so :)
<retku> yes ubuntu 10.10 gave several and 9.10 and 10.04 just went to a white/black screen
<retku> now I tried install lubuntu by pressing "try ubuntu" when i click "Install lubuntu" from desktop I get only desktop and mouse, every panels etc. go away
<retku> Is it possible to do the installation in textbased way by pressing "alt ctrl f6"?
<szczur> retku, not from livecd
<szczur> you need the alternate cd or mini.iso
<retku> but it need internet connection?
<szczur> not for alternate cd
<szczur> but you need it for mini.iso
<jjovereats> Is it okizzay for me to use Compiz on Lubuntu, or would that defeat the object (it works on the dell to the right of this computer)
<szczur> retku, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/AlternateInstall
<szczur> jjovereats, i think it wouldn't make sense. however if you have fast PC you can do it.
<szczur> it won't be so fast then, but still faster than gnome+compiz :)
<retku> szczur: so installing using alternative cd does NOT need internet connection, what I can't use?
<szczur> retku, if internet connection is available at the time doing alternate installation it will update packages and install language packs
<jjovereats> BE* and o2 users have been Qlined by #ubuntu.
<szczur> if it is not then it will install packages from cd without updating them
<hyperair> jjovereats: qlined?
<retku> This cant be true, even the screen saver works in my lubuntu installation but I cannot install
<jjovereats> hyperair: Q:lined.
<hyperair> jjovereats: is that different from klined?
<jjovereats> Yes. Every Be* and o2 user is kill lined in one line.
<hyperair> jjovereats: eh. what did they do?
<jjovereats> I blew up. And instead of kickbanning me for 2 days, they disrespectfully Q-lined o2 users. Lots of whom may also be needing help.
<jjovereats> bump
<jjovereats> .
<jjovereats> .
<jjovereats> .
<jjovereats> .
<jjovereats> .
<jjovereats> .
<jjovereats> .
<jjovereats> .
<jjovereats> .
<jjovereats> .
<jjovereats> .
<jjovereats> .
<jjovereats> .
<jjovereats> .
<jjovereats> .
<jjovereats> .
<jjovereats> what is with buffered bytes?
<hyperair> O_o
<hyperair> blew up?
<bazhang> muted
<hyperair> O_o?
<jjovereats> O_o?
<leszek> hi
<retku> So hey, I have failed to install ubuntu 9.10, 10.04LTS and 10.10 and lubuntu 10.10. only the 9.04 ubuntu did install correctly. Laptop is Fujitsu Siemens Amilo V2000
<retku>  Should I try lubuntu 10.10 alternative cd or xubuntu 10.10?
<kosaidpo> hello people
<kosaidpo> anynoe have a fix to turn the panel tranparent in lubuntu i read on the web that its caused of pcmanfm but i found no fix thanks
<retku> Well I burned ubuntu alternative to cd and now booting, hope that works with my Fujitsu Siemens Amilo V2000
<kosaidpo> retku: good luck
<kosaidpo> guys cud this solve my issue i dont understand the procces of it ,if someone will help wud be cool https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=831135#p831135
<phillw> kosaidpo: I understand that the transparancy issue is a known bug, if you read the email you sent to the support team.
<kosaidpo> phillw: yeh i did it says its an issue from pcmanfm
<phillw> we have to wait for pcman to get time to fix it. He will get it fixed.
<kosaidpo> phillw: and can you please check this out https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=831135#p831135 and tell me if ill fix it
<phillw> you can try it out, the guy didn't report it completely breaking his system.
<retku> What is the main difference between xubuntu and lubuntu?
<kosaidpo> xubuntu use the xcfe desktop envimeent ad lubuntu use LXDE
<kosaidpo> this is the main one to me since i dont kno how to deep my noise in this things :P
<phillw> retku: lubuntu needs about 1/3 of the resources of a computer than xubuntu or ubuntu.
<retku> so the ram is needed like: Ubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu highnest first?
<phillw> ubuntu and xubuntu need about the same RAM, lubuntu needs about 1/2 of it.
<retku> Oh, then lubuntu should be best from those to old laptop with 256MB RAM.
<phillw> retku: yes, and if you're on an older laptop with 256MB it's best to use the ethernet lead and go via a minimal install method.
<retku> How can I set software center to the menus?
<retku> now I can only use it with command line
<Kurdistan> phillw hurry up
<Kurdistan> I want the bug of lubuntu menu not fully translated
<Kurdistan> I fixed so one person can take care of that
<phillw> Kurdistan: pop it onto the mailing list, it will get integrated.
<Kurdistan> phillw this person have translate alot of lxde things to swedish
<phillw> Kurdistan: then he should be familiar with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Translations if not, ask him to read and join.
<Kurdistan> phillw thx
<Kurdistan> phillw can you give me a link about the bug
<retku> How can I set software center to the menus/desktop shortcut?
<phillw> Kurdistan: not off the top of my head, if you ask on the mailing list I'm sure gilir will tell you of the bug or make a new one for you.
<Kurdistan> phillw, you gave me information from your forum about the two big bugs.
<Kurdistan> can you give it to me
<phillw> Kurdistan: they're not on my forum, they are on the main wiki area at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReleaseNotes/MaverickMeerkat/
<Kurdistan> done
<Kurdistan> he will take care
<Mikelevel> any special package for laptops?
<Guest19566> do i need to do something special to talk to someone for help on an issue?
#lubuntu 2011-11-14
<psychx-> If I have Ubuntu installed, do I have to install lubuntu separately?
<Unit193> You don't have to reinstall, but it's generally better
<Unit193> !purelxde
<ubot5> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<psychx-> Ok, thanks. Also, can I install it separately and have Ubuntu and Lubuntu as a dual-boot option? (I'm guessing you can, but doesn't hurt to ask.)
<Unit193> As long as you have the diskspace
<psychx-> Ok, thanks! I think I'm going to give it a try. Gotta DL it and burn it on a separate laptop.
<Unit193> Just remember where you put grub so you don't whack the wrong one if you want to switch full time
<Unit193> Link in topic, torrents are preferred
<psychx-> Hmm, ok. I'll have to read about that. I just installed Ubuntu, and have used CentOS before, but am not familiar with the whole GUI setup.
<hrundel50> Set systray icons size? BEcause they all seem to be of different sizes now.
<Guest36209> wassupwassup
<Guest36209> anyone else have the wandering toolbar icons after a suspend?
 * skiwithpete that's better
<skiwithpete> hmmm....
<iceroot> skiwithpete: yes
<skiwithpete> is there a known fix?
<iceroot> skiwithpete: on my todo-list i have "open a bug for it"
<skiwithpete> oh, are you a dev?
<iceroot> skiwithpete: http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/lxde-indicator-spaces.png  this you mean?
<skiwithpete> exactly what I mean, though my toolbar grey...
<skiwithpete> ;)
<iceroot> skiwithpete: yes, i will open a bug about it and post the bug-url to you so you can subscribe to that bug
<skiwithpete> cool, I might have seen it listed as a bug before, though I can't find the page.
<skiwithpete> Google seems to think Lubuntu is just me misspelling Ubuntu
<iceroot> skiwithpete: if so please post it to me, i have not found something about it
<skiwithpete> like I say, I can't find it
<skiwithpete> Actionparsnip had commented on the bug, but I can't find him either
<skiwithpete> so, next question: is it LXDE or Lubuntu at the heart of this problem?
<iceroot> skiwithpete: i dont know i guess its an upstream bug
<iceroot> skiwithpete: so at the first i will create a lubuntu bug and the maintainers should have a look if it is upstream
<skiwithpete> cool, send us a link to the page when you've done it
<iceroot> skiwithpete: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/890102
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 890102 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Systray in lubuntu-desktop is producing big spaces after some time (indicator-applet)" [Undecided,New]
<iceroot> skiwithpete: please subscribe by "this affects me too"
<skiwithpete> i don't see the "this affects me too" button
<skiwithpete> nm, just had to sign in
<iceroot> skiwithpete: Does this bug affect you? Edit
<skiwithpete> yep, done it
<iceroot> skiwithpete: in green text at the top of that page
<skiwithpete> ;)
<iceroot> skiwithpete: thx
<JohnDoe_71Rus> loks like my http://postimage.org/image/rkk1e3ew5/ but only with caffeine
<bioterror> basic
<bioterror> those icons moves mystically :D
<iceroot> JohnDoe_71Rus: yes, seems to be a common problem. also on 11.04
<iceroot> JohnDoe_71Rus: bioterror can you also subscribe on that bug? :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i use 10.04
<bioterror> iceroot, sure I can
<bioterror> hmm
<iceroot> JohnDoe_71Rus: lubuntu-desktop on 10.04?
<bioterror> did lubuntu use xfce power manager during 11.04?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes
<iceroot> JohnDoe_71Rus: ok i will add 10.04 and 10.10 also to the affected one4s
<skiwithpete> Another thing that happens, suspend kills Gnome-do - anyone else using that?
<skiwithpete> JohnDoe_71Rus, you're CPU usage is knocking on 100% flat out
<skiwithpete> in that imahe
<skiwithpete> imae
<skiwithpete> image...
<skiwithpete> soz
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skiwithpete: yes. Often loading cpu 100 %
<skiwithpete> old comp or are you just a RUN IT CRAZY kinda guy?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> low memory. often swap
<skiwithpete> how low?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> P4 2.8 512Mb
<skiwithpete> I'm thinking RasberryPi which only has 256
<skiwithpete> k good to know
<JohnDoe_71Rus> my girlfriend use browser flash game
<iceroot> JohnDoe_71Rus: your screenshot is from 10.04?
<skiwithpete> I didn't know Linux users could have girlfriends  ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes. ubuntu 10.04 + lxde + lubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> JohnDoe_71Rus: i have posted your screenshot also to that bug
<JohnDoe_71Rus> I want to refuse from gdm. There is a problem with automount usb disks
<JohnDoe_71Rus> iceroot: ok. then i change panel color, the space is like icons, but not responce to mouse btn click
<bioterror> JohnDoe_71Rus, what does gdm have to do with automounting drives?
<skiwithpete> iceroot, did you confirm it?
<iceroot> skiwithpete: launchpad is doing that if there are more then 1 person affected by it
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bioterror: then i change gdm to lxdm and login usb disks not automount.
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/846878
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 846878 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "empty space between time applet and nm-applet" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bioterror> Mon09:28 <bioterror> did lubuntu use xfce power manager during 11.04?
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> that's not just problem on ubuntu
<skiwithpete> "Under 'System tray icon' select 'Never show icon' and click Close."
<skiwithpete> In 11.10, there is no such option. Is there a workaround?
<skiwithpete> that's a quote
<skiwithpete> so... we still needed the bug report
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bioterror: i think some strange with policykit
<skiwithpete> real world beckons... catch you dudes later
<skiwithpete> peace out
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ubot5: i use gnome-power-manager
<ubot5> JohnDoe_71Rus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> JohnDoe_71Rus: if so, please post it to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/846878
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 846878 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "empty space between time applet and nm-applet" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bioterror> JohnDoe_71Rus, now you got it
<bioterror> policykit has nothing to do with the DM
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я не так хорошо знаю систему. просто заменил gdm на lxdm и получил проблему.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ups
<JohnDoe_71Rus> I not so well know system. Has simply replaced gdm on lxdm and has received a problem.
<bioterror> probably the lxdm when it runs the script to start lubuntu fails to call policitykit properly or something like that
<JohnDoe_71Rus> error of policykit in .xsessionerrors. in bouth sessions gdm and lxdm
<bioterror> :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> just run livecd 11.10 http://pastebin.com/ryfXNuP8 .xsession-errors :)
<sowhat> hello! is it possible to install Lubuntu from Linux Mint keeping both systems?
<holstein> you can dual boot easily
<holstein> i mean.... its linux, so anything is possible
<sowhat> okay, but how about installing OS from another OS ?>
<holstein> the mint system will have mint repos, so changing mint to lubuntu would be more of a hassle than its worth
<holstein> you can just install lxde over there in mint and get something lubuntu like
<holstein> sowhat: you can make a bootable USB, or a CD from a downloaded iso
<holstein> there are ways to make a partition bootable as well and install from that, but i have never needed to do it
<sowhat> my laptop doesnt boot from USB and I dont have any free CD right now
<sowhat> reason why I want to try Lubuntu is that Mint is too slow
<holstein> like i said, you can try LXDE from mint... that will get you the DE that lubuntu is using... which is LXDE
<sowhat> hmm
<holstein> there are lots of options, from netbooting, to moving that hard drive to another machine for the install
<bioterror> sowhat, what's so great in mint?
<sowhat> I don't know yet, because this is first Linux I have tried :)
<bioterror> linux mint = different theme, some a backup software and restricted-extras installed ;)
<holstein> if by saying 'i dont have any free CD right now' you mean, you just dont have any CDR's, thats going to be the easiest and most hassle free... just getting a blank CD
<sowhat> is it easy to try LXDE ?
<sowhat> on mint
<holstein> sudo apt-get install lxde
<holstein> i dont have mint, so i cant say from first hand experience
<bioterror> installing just lxde is not same thing as installing lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> but technically if mint is using ubuntu repositories, why not just install lubuntu-desktop :D
<bioterror> and remove rest
<bioterror> that also free's you from the mint repository :---)
<bioterror> mint is great, but I'm not a huge fan of it
<holstein> you can try that too... i have had better luck when adding lxde to systems where i want to have different DE's working together
<holstein> but, lubuntu-desktop should be there, and it should work find
<holstein> fine*
<sowhat> so you say that I don't have to install one more OS to try how fast it is, I just need to install lubuntu desktop?
<holstein> sowhat: ?
<holstein> LXDE is likely the boost in speed you are looking for.. and theres only one way to find out
<holstein> sowhat: technically, you are saying you *cant* install the OS to try out how fast it is... or you can easily do that, so this is a viable alternative
<holstein> lubuntu also runs great as a live CD
<sowhat> okay, then I will just buy one CD :)
<bioterror> buy many CD's
<bioterror> atleast 10
<bioterror> or even more
<bioterror> you need them :D
<holstein> if you are going to make one CD, make http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html and get a USB stick
<holstein> plop will let you boot USB on 'legacy' hardware
<holstein> bioterror might have suggested that to me ages ago?
<bioterror> I dunno :D
<holstein> :)
<sowhat> sorry for the stupid question, but how do you run .com files on linux?
<sowhat> I am trying to install plop
<bioterror> ./file
<bioterror> sh file
<bioterror> in terminal ^^
<holstein> im not using plop as a boot loader though
<holstein> i just made the iso to use it live
<reflexrg> is there a keyboard command to lock screen not suspending(hibernating)? so I don't have to keep the screensaver preferences open. Because I like to keep my screen locked when I leave the room and I use bittorrent and I don't want my downloads to be interrupted each time I have to lock it with suspend.
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#I_want_to_bind_a_key_to_lock_my_screen.2C_how_do_I_do_it.3F
<reflexrg> thx
<bioterror> FAQ is full of useful things
<reflexrg> I think there might be a bug with pcman going to test something out to make sure if it does what it does then I'll report it. will do that sometime later.
<reflexrg> thanks for the link
<bioterror> what kind of bug?
<reflexrg> bookmark
<bioterror> hmm
<reflexrg> no not bookmark bug
<reflexrg> I meant the link I bookmarked
<reflexrg> it is file integrity and moving files around and accidentally putting it somewhere perhaps it isn't a bug maybe it is just how it works and you just have to be careful when moving files
<bioterror> I've heard about that once before
<reflexrg> I really do love PCman file manager though very light weight and fast
<reflexrg> that's the only issue I have with it but again I need to make sure it is really pcman and not that the file was already messed up
<reflexrg> I'll burn a cd then do a checksum of the encoded files then do what I did to mess up the files then checksum them to make sure it was that
<reflexrg> then if it was then I'll write my report
<reflexrg> well I am kind of paranoid about this now cause I am an audiophile and I do photos so file intergroup is very important to me thinks for now I'll do md5 sum files so anytime I htink its messed up I can check the md5 to see if it really is :)
<M0hi> j #lubuntu-offtopic
<M0hi> errr
<reflexrg> integrity*
<bioterror> M0hi, everytime you fail a kitten dies!
<M0hi> :0
<reflexrg> would I put "ctrl-alt-l" if I want it to be control alt l?
<bioterror> c-a-l
<bioterror> or what was it
<bioterror> but windows+l is great!
<bioterror> bbl, installing 11.10
<reflexrg> I am use to how linux distros usually have the lock with that command
<reflexrg> 11.10 is great!
<reflexrg> well I use windows too
<reflexrg> but when I am at my linux box I think to use that command lol..
<brother-> I use XF86HomePage =)
<brother-> single key ftw
<maraz> The behavior of the windows key seems to have changed between 11.04 and 11.10. Shortcuts like win-alt-something no longer work if you don't press all the buttons at the same time - the win key opens the lxpanel menu with a 200-300ms delay on keydown as opposed to opening it on keyup like in 11.04
<maraz> is there a way to configure this?
<reflexrg> yes I noticed this when I have been using lubuntu
<reflexrg> but I haven't used 11.04 though
<reflexrg> I installed from 11.10
<bioterror> hmmm
<reflexrg> this was awhile ago this happened it was my first time installing ubuntu with encrypted home partition. do I really need the "                                          ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase       " passphrase after install? I copied it then exited terminal and was gonna paste in leafpad then print it out and put in safe but it didn't let me copy and paste over and I don't know how to reset it or to give the output back out again I s
<bioterror> some one messed this thing
<reflexrg> bioterror do you know? ^^
<reflexrg> I'll search for this online
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> I'm looking right now lubuntu-rc.xml
<reflexrg> no not the keyboard thing about my passphrase problem
<reflexrg> you can do one at a time no big deal
<reflexrg> I'll be awaiting
<bioterror> I dont take part in encrypted homes
<bioterror> I hate them
<reflexrg> why?
<reflexrg> well I use it because I have a laptop
<bioterror> I have many laptops
<bioterror> 3 working atm. ;)
<reflexrg> other than that I don't use encryption on my external drives
<brother-> if you don't encrypt the other parts of the drive there are no real gain in doing encryption of the home dir either
<reflexrg> well I think I'll put encryption on my portable drive maybe cause I might take that out sometimes when I use my laptop
<brother-> you will spill files to /tmp and what not during runtime
<reflexrg> well I am speaking off people stealing your files if you loose or someone steals your laptop
<reflexrg> not from intrusion from the internet or network
<brother-> yes. if you have things in /tmp or /var because you used sleep mode you have breached the security anyway
<reflexrg> true but I don't use sleep mode I use lock mode but again there is ways around the lock mode there have been bugs with it in the past like hooking up a second monitor
<brother-> having encryption without thinking is the major problem
<maraz> any idea about the windows key? :)
<bioterror> maraz, some ;)
<brother-> nope. I don't use the hotkeys like that so I haven't noticed anything unusual
<maraz> i looked through lubuntu-rc.xml but there wasn't anything related
<reflexrg>  / root on its own partition 10 gb and /home on its own partition at 28gb
<reflexrg> I don't think lubuntu encrypted the root
<reflexrg> I didn't see an option for it
<reflexrg> well when 12.04 is released I'll be doing another fresh install and I'll see about how I can encrypt the / root partition
<reflexrg> I am not overly concerned about intrusion its the theft of files from physically being at the computer. Because Linux is quite secure and I make sure everything is up to date. Also setup my browsers so they are more secure with whitelists and blacklists with what sites can use what plugins/addons...etc... :)
<reflexrg> well what I'd really love to do is have another partition for guest that automatically logs in after a set time at the login window so they theft guy thinks he got the right password or something then the guest account will be setup to send out the person's ip to me but that's if the person is dumb enough to have it hooked up to the internet on his first tries on cracking the pc
<philipballew_> How would I make a custom live cd to have only my apps I want?
<gastly> philipballew_, here's a very nice guide that tells you how to do it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<philipballew_> fun stuff!!!
<gastly> :)
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> .config/openbox/autostart doesn work, config/openbox/autostart.sh doesnt work nor does .config/autostart/foo.desktop
<bioterror> I would like to ask what is this :D
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> I forgot [desktop entry]
<Unit193> /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart works :P
<gastly> lxsession-edit should have an option to add new startup items, making them manually is painful :p
<bioterror> Unit193, :D
<lrojas> hi all, just wondering how can i install firefox on lubuntu? is it safe to sudo apt-add-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-next ?
<xsaidx> lrojas: if its trusted/stable repo then why not
<xsaidx> but i wud go with trusted only tho
<lrojas> that's what i'm asking.. is that trusted? ppa:/mozillateam/  looks trusted... :/
<gastly> I think firefox-next is for beta versions, so if you want to test beta versions then go for it :>
<lrojas> ok, here is the thing.. maybe i'm asking the wrong question...
<gastly> and yes, it can be trusted it's an official team afaik
<lrojas> i tried sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable  but it says that is for lucid and maverick users...
<lrojas> also, i tried to find wich firefox to install from the standard ubuntu repositories but i'm not sure what to do...
<xsaidx> lrojas: wellim not sure but the normal thing is to add a repo that match ur version
<xsaidx> lrojas: chrome/chromuim its fast tho
<lrojas> so, my question is.. if i want to install firefox, what would be the safest way...
<lrojas> i kind of like firefox, i do web development and the plugins for firefox are good
<xsaidx> add their repo if u wanna stay updated or dl the .deb
<xsaidx> lrojas: if you mean firegub i guess chrouim has such tool by defult
<lrojas> xsaidx: fair enough...
<lrojas> why is not firefox in the standard repositories for Lubuntu ?
<xsaidx> lrojas: just click rightthen inspect element
<lrojas> xsaidx: i do more JS profiling than inspecting elements
<gastly> lrojas, sudo apt-get install firefox doesn't work?
<xsaidx> lrojas: theres a console and all things you need to work with js just give it a shot then judge :D
<lrojas> xsaidx: ok... i will do that
<xsaidx> :D
<blueblue2> hey
<blueblue2> howdy
<blueblue2> anyone in here?
<blueblue2> whoa
<blueblue2> im trying to install lubuntu alongside xp i have 60 gig 20 is xp 40 is lubuntu
<lrojas> gastly: do i need to install firefox-gnome-support, firefox-kde-support ?
<blueblue2> im on live cd , so im thinking i need a swap file and ext 3 partition first
<gastly> lrojas, I don't think so, but it won't hurt to install them they won't do any harm :)
<blueblue2> i use gparted?
<blueblue2> ive mosty ony expeience with grub and puppy linux
<gastly> blueblue2, yes you'll have to use gparted to partition the drives, make a swap partition from the 40gig lubuntu drive and I suggest you also have a separate /home partition
<blueblue2> so 3 partititons and a swap partition?
<blueblue2> or 4 partitions?
<gastly> for Lubuntu, 1 root partition + 1 swap partition + 1 home partition = 3 :)
<gastly> if my math is correct that is :p
<blueblue2> what about xp where will that be?
<blueblue2> ok so 4 total including the ntfs part.
<gastly> if you have xp already installed then no need to touch the XP partition
<blueblue2> what is a swap partition for?
<gastly> well, in case you RAM gets low, the kernel swaps some stuffs to the swap partition to free up memory
<blueblue2> oh cool very good
<xsaidx> blueblue2: dont make too big swap do what you have in your RAM e.g ram =1g so swap =1g
<blueblue2> ok s i wil do hat now 1 gig swap and 20gb /home and 20 gb lubuntu all in ext 3 format?
<xsaidx> blueblue2: ext4 its cool tho
<gastly> blueblue2, depends on your RAM size as xsaidx swap should be equal to your RAM size
<blueblue2> ok so i have 512 ram
<gastly> blueblue2, also if you don't plan to install much stuff on the root partition then you can reduce it's size to about 15 GB or even less depending on your requirements :)
<blueblue2> what is the purpose of the /home partition and root partition is the partition the os is on?
<gastly> blueblue2, 512MB?, then I suggest you go with 1GB (my personal experience is 1GB works well with 512MB) :)
<gastly> root (/) is the partition where you OS is installed and all your software packages that you install, /home is for your user files are stored
<blueblue2> so when i open folder pictures for instance that is accessed from /home on the hdd?
<gastly> blueblue2, yes
<blueblue2> and do pictures and personal fies automatically got to the /home when i save tem or upoad them or do i have to specify?
<blueblue2> same wit apps do they auto downoad and install to/root
<xsaidx> blueblue2: yeh e.g pics from webcam goes into images folder automaticly dl's goes in downloads folder and so on
<gastly> they will go there automatically, there will be a directory inside /home with your username and all your files will go there (automatically, because you're only allowed to access your own home folder, unless you're root)
<blueblue2> so 1 gig is swap, 10 gigs /root and 30gb is /home
<blueblue2> sounds good?
<gastly> yup, pretty good
<xsaidx> why 1g in swap ?? dont think that will make ur ram cooler cus the swap its too slow then your ram so no need to put all the 1g but you can put like 530 o sumthin lil but dont exagaret
<blueblue2> so to slarify /rot is only 10gb is that going to be large enough for pidgin ,skype ,other apps i download?
<blueblue2> clarify*
<gastly> blueblue2, you can be on a safer side and go with 12GB for /, I have KDE and Lubuntu and lots of other apps install and my / is only 8.6GB full :>
<blueblue2> ok very good gastly and xsaidx i apreciate you dudes
<gastly> xsaidx, I had a 512MB swap for 512MB RAM and it really slowed things down when I used the system for heavy stuff, I've seen that 1GB works better with 512MB but I don't have any benchmarks to show
<gastly> np blueblue2 :>
<blueblue2> i wi open gparted and get started , also  is the sped that livecd runs a god indicator of how lubuntu will run installed?
<gastly> yes, but most of the time the installed system will be much much faster ;)
<blueblue2> srry my typing is por i have to lay on floor bc my back is real screwed up and makes typing hard
<xsaidx> blueblue2:  np  , gastly tbh i have only 512 and thats what i do not more and never tried sumthin else but fom what iread what they have recomend me when i wanted to install lubuntu was what itold him : D
<blueblue2> i ask bc the live cd runs realy poorly and slow
<gastly> xsaidx, well I guess it depends on the usage :) Try compiling the Linux kernel with 512mb ram and swap it'll be hell xD
<blueblue2> i have a acer laptop it was a gift and has amd 64 ,with 512 ram and 2ghz processor
<blueblue2> is run the same as terminal?
<xsaidx> gastly: will that affect peformance if compile the kernel cus i was told the benefit wud be very small so ididnt bother me i have an old todhiba with 1.4 gh pocessor and 512 ram
<gastly> blueblue2, CD's are slow that's why it runs slow, on an hdd it would fly :)
<gastly> xsaidx, it depends, you can have some non-official patches applied to the kernel like BFS Scheduler and do some optimization like disabling unneeded stuff then the kernel gets noticeably fast
<xsaidx> gastly: well im not really that good to kno whcih module i need on my kernel  so yeh
<gastly> I did some compiler optimizations for my CoreI7 and compiled the kernel and it flies :D
<gastly> xsaidx, it's a guessing game, that's how I learned :D
<blueblue2> in system info under cpu how do i find the speed of my processor?
<blueblue2> is it same as fruancy?
<blueblue2> frequency*
<gastly> yup I think so
<gastly> I'm not on Lubuntu right now so I can't tell but you can run 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' in a terminal and it will show you the speed
<wxl> anyone know a memory monitor for lxpanel?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> people tends to use conky for memory monitoring
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> but i don't LIKE conky :D
<bioterror> I just configured mine, again
<bioterror> they had changed hwmon0 to 1 :P
<gastly> hehe
<xsaidx> wxl: i belive theres a small thingy that you can add fom the panel prefeence when u click right
<wxl> xsaidx: nope
<xsaidx> wxl: you dont want that ?? or what ?
<wxl> xsaidx: there is no memory monitor installed as an option .. so i don't know about this "thingy" or "that" which you refer to
<xsaidx> wxl: hang on
<gastly> I generally prefer to have a dock like AWN, it has a lot of applets and stuff like the memory monitor
<wxl> xsaidx: there is a cpu monitor if that's what you mean, but i'm pretty sure cpu ≠ memory
<xsaidx> wxl: yesh
<xsaidx> well guys brb
<bioterror> there's a cpu graph
<bioterror> wxl, you should go with the conky ;)
<wxl> bah conky's poop.
<bioterror> wxl, which stinkpad did you get?
<bioterror> I grabbed T42 ;)
<wxl> oh hehehe r60 bioterror :D
<bioterror> that's a new!
<bioterror> mine is more legacy
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> maraz, I removed few lines from lubuntu-rc ;)
<maraz> do tell
<bioterror> maraz, windows key stopped messing around
<bioterror> http://ricecows.org/lubuntu-11.10.png there you ;)
<blueblue2> whoa my hdd is not showing up in gparted
<blueblue2> ?
<bioterror> the ones # are marked for deletion
<chris_lubuntu> hi guys, i have the intel 852 video chip in my notebook, can somebody say me how to install correct drivers? i have problems running half-life in wine and it has to do with my video card
<wxl> i think i used to have a t42 back in the slackware days bioterror
<maraz> bioterror: won't removing those disable the menu functionality altogether?
<bioterror> maraz, only the annoying popup for menu
<maraz> hm
<maraz> let me rephrase that: won't removing those disable the windows key menu functionality altogether?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> read what the binding says
<bioterror> when hitting super_l it will run command lxpanelctl menu
<wxl> oh yey look i found a rainy day project: make your own plugin http://home.student.utwente.nl/j.vanderhoff/LXPanel_HowTo.html
<wxl> s/plugin/applet
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> in here we have winter coming, might take a while for the next good rainy day
<wxl> here in the pacific northwest winter actually does mean rain. i realize that's not true everywhere :D
<bioterror> wxl, phillw enjoys rain 24/7/365 ;)
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> we're not too far away from the uk weather
<bioterror> that's what you get for living in england ;)
<wxl> oregon is gloriously green though.. so there's a benefit to it all
<wxl> okok, now i'm offtopic and will shut up.
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> maraz, after removing those two lines run command: openbox --restart
<wxl> don't you mean --reconfigure?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> I mean restart
<wxl> hm seems unnecessary. reconfigure always worked fine for me
<bioterror> we want openbox to re-read the configs
<wxl> re config ure
<wxl> :)
<bioterror> extremely annoying
<wxl> restart does it too, but at the cost of restarting everything else
<bioterror> when pressing alt+f2 to get launcher, that will not come on top of all
<bioterror> you're right
<bioterror>   --reconfigure       Reload Openbox's configuration
<bioterror>   --restart           Restart Openbox
<wxl> chris_lubuntu: could you give me the output of "lspci | grep -i vga" ?
<bioterror> with that old intel I would not mind playing games thru wine
<bioterror> but now Kids to bed ;)
<bioterror> bbl
<wxl> bioterror: you make a good point about focus with hot keys.. i've heard/noticed this before but was not able to find a good solution
<blueblue2> gastly are you stil here?
<gastly> blueblue2, yes
<blueblue2> tank god
<blueblue2> thank*
<blueblue2> lol
<gastly> :>
<blueblue2> so my partitioning is done but i was wondering should i set up any flags like for boot?
<gastly> blueblue2, I think it will be done automatically when you install Lubuntu, so no need to do it manually
<blueblue2> i see windows has a flag set to boot
<blueblue2> i want to have a choice of windows or linux when i boot ,  think that is called dual booting?
<gastly> yup, Grub will take care of that
<gastly> you can go ahead and start the install, blueblue2
<blueblue2> i dont have grub installed
<gastly> it will get installed automatically when you install Lubuntu to your hard disk
<gastly> installation is pretty darn easy these days xD
<blueblue2> lo
<blueblue2> lol
<blueblue2> ya hmm puppy had to install grub tok me a long time
<blueblue2> it is pretty inspecific on how to edit the boot file
<blueblue2> hmm my swap is 1000 mb is that right?
<blueblue2> isnt that a gb why doesnt it say 1gb lol
<gastly> lol, dunno but yeah it's 1GB xD
<chris_lubuntu> wxl: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<blueblue2> isnt 1000mb a gb?
<chris_lubuntu> i updated mesa and wine too, and now this error doesnt show up
<wxl> chris_lubuntu: you may appreciate this discussion http://askubuntu.com/questions/4658/how-to-install-intel-82852-855gm-driver
<chris_lubuntu> i give it a try
<chris_lubuntu> is this red text private or something? :D
<wxl> hm?
<chris_lubuntu> now your name is blue, and before it was red, is this like whisper?
<chris_lubuntu> thanks for the link but it says i have newest version for everything
<wxl> chris_lubuntu: it's because i didn't mention you
<wxl> like now you don't notice
<wxl> anywho i sent the link more for to prove the point that graphics driver has been a real pain in the butt
<wxl> whoa, 12.04 is to be non-PAE.. for lubuntu this is a particular concern! http://news.softpedia.com/news/i386-non-PAE-Kernel-To-Be-Removed-from-Ubuntu-12-04-234434.shtml
<iceroot> wxl: there is no reason to use pase
<iceroot> wxl: amd64 is what you want  also see www.realworldtech.com/forums/index.cfm?action=detail&id=78966&threadid=78766&roomid=2
<iceroot> oh
<iceroot> they are talking about removing non-pae? so there will be only pae or amd64?
<wxl> talking about removing pae support
<wxl> given lubuntu is intended for legacy devices that seems like a bummer,l to say the least
<iceroot> wxl: removing pae support is good but it seems non-ape will be removed
<wxl> how do you figure it's good?
<iceroot> If the non-PAE i386 kernel will be removed from Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, non-PAE users will have to upgrade to the PAE kernel, and processors missing the PAE and i686 support will be orphaned.
<iceroot> wxl: www.realworldtech.com/forums/index.cfm?action=detail&id=78966&threadid=78766&roomid=2
<iceroot> wxl: pae is bad and should be removed
<iceroot> wxl: removing i386 and only providing pae and amd64 is bad (imo)
<wxl> i mean i could give a crap less about it but i'm not using it on hardware that old
<wxl> on the other hand if it's a question of supporting old crap while negatively affecting new stuff that's not good
<wxl> it would be nice, though, if there was still an option for those people using the old crap
<iceroot> wxl: the old one is not "crap"
<wxl> by crap i mean hardware
<iceroot> wxl: read the article to see why pae is bad
<iceroot> wxl: and should not be supported
<chris_lubuntu> i dont get what you mean with pae...
<iceroot> !pae
<ubot5> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<chris_lubuntu> okay.... i dont have even 1gb ram :D
<wxl> also https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<wxl> i guess that's another point to think about.. people aren't trying to "push" 32bit. if it's a question of supporting legacy hardware, it's probably a legacy system, i.e. doesn't have much memory anyways :D
<bioterror> wxl, I've been lazy and using other things than lubuntu as my main laptop, but I just installed 11.10 (becouse this looks better than previous ;)
<bioterror> and I just noticed that this feature about popup has changed
<wxl> bioterror: i concur
<wxl> popup? you mean the focus?
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> mmm
<chris_lubuntu> what?
<wxl> i didn't spend enough time with 11.04 to notice it had changed
 * bioterror fire vim
<bioterror> s
<wxl> chris_lubuntu: maximize some window then hit alt-f2 and see whether or not the run dialog is focused or in the background
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> somehow that "run" is not considered as a new window
<chris_lubuntu> background
<wxl> right
<wxl> but check ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml and you'll find the focus tags all set to yes
<wxl> everything SHOULD be opening up on top
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> hmmmm
<bioterror> wxl, this was dirty, but I installed gmrun and replaced "lxpanelctl run" with it
<wxl> that's disgusting, bioterror
<bioterror> but I get focus ;---)
<bioterror> so we should rise two bugs against lubuntu-desktop
<wxl> two?
<bioterror> one is Super_L and another one is this
<wxl> what's the bug with super_l
<wxl> ?
<wxl> anyways, write the bug and i'll confirm ;D
<bioterror> bug with super_l is that if you press windows button + something, it will popup "start menu"
<bioterror> windows + r, for example
<wxl> more that if you press wnidows button ANYTHING you get start menu
<bioterror> yeah
<wxl> actually if you just press windows button you get start menu
<wxl> oh i see there are binds to the desktop for W-fkeys
<wxl> so yep, that's a bug
<bioterror> dirty fix is to remove those lines :D
<wxl> removing them does not make the menu pop up???
<bioterror> yeah, you remove SUPER_L
<wxl> weird
<bioterror> but I removed SUPER_R too
<bioterror> not at all
<wxl> that's a definite bug
<wxl> i notice on my track pad occassionally my desktop flickers (between workspaces).. not sure how track pad use becomes key+up/down binding.. i need to pay attention to that more
<bioterror> wxl, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Workarounds#The_scroll_button_on_your_mouse_keeps_changing_the_Desktop_Workspace_even_when_you.27re_scrolling_through_a_folder_or_file. something like this?
<wxl> bioterror: ah that may be the offending line
<wxl> that seems like a bloody useless shortcut
<bioterror> wxl, and gmrun is btw. better than that lxpanelctl run
<wxl> bioterror: unfortunately it doesn't solve the fact that NO HOT KEY results in a focused window
<wxl> i, for example, have a hot key for a particular ssh connection i regularly make.. always in the background
<bioterror> really?
<wxl> make up a hot key for something and see what happens!
<bioterror> windows + e = pcmanfm
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> now it did not focus
<wxl> oh weird
<wxl> c+a+t works
<wxl> so does c+a+d
<wxl> oh harumph
<wxl> what the hell did i do because now all of mine work???? :D
<bioterror> change back to terminal or something
<bioterror> and press again
<wxl> hm it's all working for me
<bioterror> aaaa!
<bioterror> I got it
<wxl> just not a+f2
<wxl> oh?
<bioterror> if I click wallpaper >> it will bring foreground the launched application
<wxl> oh i thought you had a fix not a band-aid :D
<bioterror> if I have terminal for example active >> it will not bring launched application to foreground and focus
<lrojas> how can i change the settings in lubuntu to not have my screen go to sleep or darken when plugged to a power source?
<bioterror> try it yourself
<wxl> as far as i can tell i only have this problem with a+f2
<lrojas> ?
<wxl> right click on the battery icon lrojas
<lrojas> thanks
<lrojas> kind of weird that lubuntu uses the xfce power manager
<bioterror> not at all
<bioterror> gnome messed their ;)
<wxl> lxde has been sort of put together in pieces
<lrojas> hehe, ok.. true.. i was just expecting to see something more generic or at least lxde related...
<wxl> lxdm used to be useless
<wxl> despite the rest of lxde being pretty decent
<wxl> ooh new supertuxkart out
<wxl> OHHHH
<wxl> if you run "lxpanelctl run" in command line the focus goes back
<wxl> scratch that
<wxl> badly worded sentence
<wxl> it's inheiriently onfucsed
<wxl> unfocused
<wxl> it has nothing to do with openbox, bioterror
<wxl> what's very odd is that "lxpanelctl config" *IS* focused
<wxl> so now we have a bug against lxpanelctl
<wxl> tada!
<bioterror> will you handle that? :)
<wxl> working towards it
<wxl> suprisingly googling "lxpanelctl run unfocus" pulls up nothing of relevance from what i can tell
<wxl> odd that no one's noticed
<wxl> you make that bug on super_l tho ;)
<bioterror> I'm making about super_l
<wxl> crap can't use ubuntu-bug
<wxl> not against lxpanelctl
<bioterror> hmm
<wxl> seems to be behaving against lxpanel tho
<bioterror> lxpanel has lxpanelctl
<bioterror> so
<bioterror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/890394
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 890394 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "lxmenu is run everytime you use shortcut using super -key" [Undecided,New]
<maraz> bioterror: you are awesome
<bioterror> maraz, my wife disagrees :D
<bioterror> she came just home and I have not cleaned or anything :D
<bioterror> could not care less as I've back ache
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/890395
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 890395 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "lxpanelctl run dialog is unfocused" [Undecided,New]
 * wxl 's wife sometime thinks he is awesome but generally not when it comes to reporting bugs.. unless they're spiders. She hates those.
<wxl> (although they are not TECHNICALLY bugs)
<bioterror> yeah, but they are considered as ones ;)
<wxl> i think they help keep the flies away, but that's just me;)
<wxl> can you ubuntu-bug <bug number> ?
<wxl> i know you can ubuntu-bug <process id>
<wxl> i guess i could try
<wxl> nope
<wxl> ah -u
<bioterror> !bug 890395
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 890395 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "lxpanelctl run dialog is unfocused" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890395
<bioterror> :D
<wxl> :)
<bioterror> I commented that
<wxl> !bug 890394
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 890394 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "lxmenu is run everytime you use shortcut using super -key" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890394
<wxl> no comment but we're confirmed :D
<bioterror> what else we could find broken
<wxl> oh i should file against lubuntu-meta
<wxl> and you should file against, um, something :D
<bioterror> I used lubuntu-desktop which went to lubuntu-meta
<wxl> i wish that lubuntu showed as a distribution and not as a project/package
<wxl> oh wlel i guess i'll let someone else mess with that
 * wxl goes back to work
<bkerensa> hi all
<bioterror> hi
<fladd> hi there
<fladd> just installed lubuntu. can anyone tell me how to make lxpanelctl working???
<fladd> no one?
<fladd> is it working for everyone, or is it working for noone and a known bug or something?
<xsaidx> fladd: wht you want exactly ?
<fladd> I would like to know, what I need to do after installing lubuntu to make lxpanelctl work. For instance, when I type in a shell "lxpanelctl run" I was expecting a run dialogue, but nothing happens. The same holds for all other lxpanelctl options
<fladd> also, there are default keybindings to lxpanelctl calls. these, obviously, also do not work (since the underlying lxpanelctl doesn't work at all)
<xsaidx> fladd: ok now what you want the lxpanel to do for you cus i nver use it
<fladd> basically, I want all the lubuntu keyboard shortcuts to work
<fladd> likle W-r, or Alt-F1 and so on
<xsaidx> im not sure but this must be set somewhere in the openbox config
<fladd> yes, it is, and there it says that it is just calling lxpanelctl, but this programme is non-functional!
<xsaidx> fladd: well i jsut test this lxpanel and it wokin for me i gues this comes from config files ill give you mine if you want
<fladd> yes, please
<fladd> so just to be sure, when you do "lxpanelctl run" in a shell, this actually does something for you?
<xsaidx> yeh its does the same when you hit alt+f2
<fladd> mmh
<fladd> it does nothing for me here
<fladd> I don't really see what could have gone wrong
<xsaidx> lxpanelctl menu shows menu etc
<fladd> I just did a sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop.
<xsaidx> well now ytou want .lxpanel file ight
<fladd> very very strange
<fladd> not sure, if this is related to the lxpanelctl call, then yes
<xsaidx> fladd: dude in my lxpanel i have only those menu entries i have so yeh
<xsaidx> but i woud recomde you to ty this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Workarounds#LXPanel_disappeared_and_after_lauching_lxpanel_again.2C_it_looks_ugly.
<fladd> doesn't do anything
<fladd> Lubuntu seems to be just broken
<fladd> Apparently, being an "official" Ubuntu flavour, also means to adapt the crappy quality control of regular Ubuntu! LOL
<fladd> Anyway, I don't have time for this, then I can also configure OpenBox myself. No need for Lubuntu, if it does not work out of the box.
<fladd> But thanks a lot for your help
<fladd> Bye
#lubuntu 2011-11-15
<SoWhat> changed from Mint to Lubuntu - what a relief
<SoWhat> can you tell me why when running Lubuntu from CD it looks different than after installation?
<SoWhat> theme is darker
<xsaidx> SoWhat: i guess cus it set up with diffent theme
<SoWhat> I tried to find such theme in Preferences -> Change Look and Feel, but I could change only look of windows, but menu stayed the same
<xsaidx> SoWhat: maybe ty chanign just the borders
<SoWhat> is it possible to find package which changes whole desktop so it looks like, for example, Mac OS X ?
<xsaidx> yeh i rember this  google macbuntu
<xsaidx> SoWhat: google macbuntu theres some theme i saw on webupd8.org
<wxl> macbuntu is gnome
<xsaidx> wxl: oh i didnt think of that
<wxl> yeah....
<wxl> although you could get pretty close with the right wallpaper, a different panel, a new menu icon, and some new folder icons.
<wxl> doesn't take much
<SoWhat> wxl, can I do it with just few clicks or I have to change it all separately ?
<wxl> i know of no way to do it easily
<wxl> i'd just take the time to do it right
<wxl> get really completist and change your default font too
<xsaidx> SoWhat: check this out http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/
<SoWhat> thanks!
<xsaidx> SoWhat: np
<RedAngel> how to customize ubuntu minimal iso with a new package
<RedAngel> anyone knows how to do it
<skiwithpete> sup
<bioterror> skiwithpete, if you want to ask what's up, join #lubuntu-offtopic  ;)
<skiwithpete> nah, just announcing my arrival.  Was hoping I'd see you though about that spacing problem.
<skiwithpete> bioterror, its been closed our group, but nothing seems to fix it yet
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> it's a duplicate
<bioterror> if you mean that you suspend your laptop and when you open lid :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bioterror: just run livecd 11.10 http://pastebin.com/ryfXNuP8 .xsession-errors
<bioterror> it tries to find that GTK3 theme engine
<bioterror> mostly GTK related problems :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bioterror: do you use xscreensaver?
<bioterror> JohnDoe_71Rus, not much
<bioterror> I'll configure it for blank
<bioterror> actually, I disabled it
<bioterror> I rather shutdown screen
<bioterror> screensaver was for the CRT displays
<bioterror> becouse they used to burn image to the screen
<bioterror> just like plasma displays
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ok. it runnung now. try do this. in menu - change user, select the same user and login. how much time you enter password?
<bioterror> you mean logout and log back in?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> not logout, change user
<JohnDoe_71Rus> but login in the same user
<bioterror> no user change here
<bioterror> are you using GDM?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> in lxdm present to
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bioterror: try logout
<bioterror> why? :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i use not the lubuntu, ubuntu+lxde+lubuntu-desktop. do change user(not logout, user is still log in) in gdm i see "user ... login" login in the same user, enter password and then xscreensaver ask password agane
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gdm == lxdm
<JohnDoe_71Rus> in gdm it's good. enter password one time
<JohnDoe_71Rus> I have absolutely got confused. But the problem is. It is necessary to remember sequence and to write down
<bioterror> maraz, I was wondering while walking back home from taking my daughter to a day club or something like that, that the xfce4-panel works differently than lxde panel for example. if I remember right hey have exact positions and it can be "locked" to prevent icons moving
<bioterror> Unit193, as a xfce-luser, tell us
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> I had an accident
<bioterror> can someone pastebin me /etc/xdg/openbox/autostart
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> hey, we have 47 nicks in here :D
<iceroot> bioterror: http://paste.ubuntu.com/739137/
<bioterror> thanks
<bioterror> what
<bioterror> xfce4-power-manager.desktop is not by default in /usr/share/applications/
<bioterror> and I went and deleted it from /etc/xdg/autostart/ :D
<bioterror> if only I could start xfce4-power-manager before that volume icon and nm-applet
<bioterror> problem about that icon moving around is in that
<bioterror> but if I close the lid and open it, that xfce4-power-manager icon gets first
<bioterror> and oh well
<Osmodivs_> What's the Lubuntu version of Ctrl-Alt F2 in Nautilus? I want to run a program (GTK-Redshift) everytime my PC starts
<bioterror> cp /usr/share/applications/gtk-redshift.desktop ~/.config/autostart/
<Osmodivs_> bioterror: Thx, I'll try that.
<bioterror> ofcourse I dont know if you have that in /usr/share/applications/
<bioterror> but sure you can make a new file into ~/.config/autostart/ like we all do with conky ;)
<Sanky> Hello.  Figured here would be the best to ask..  With PCManFM, I can easily mount the two disks I have just by clicking on them in the bookmarks; is there any way to do this automatically at login?
<Sanky> Sounds dead simple, but yeah.
<bioterror> Sanky, yes
<bioterror> !fstab | Sanky
<ubot5> Sanky: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<bioterror> sudo blkid
<bioterror> grab the uuid and use it as a device
<bioterror> UUID=f62de6e1-1f2f-4ec6-8a82-283ca6174f01 /media/Dump xfs defaults 0 0
<bioterror> something like that
<bioterror> remember to create that mountpoint under /media/
<bioterror> and change xfs to your filesystem
<u__> hello I tried installing gnome-alsamixer but won't start. Any advice ?
<Sanky> bioterror: thank you, I think I got it!
<bioterror> good
<Gege71> hello; what is the log viewer in lubuntu please ?
<bioterror> I've been using mostly cd /var/log/ and cat with |less
<Gege71> of course... but a real graphical would be good for me :)
<bioterror> how graphical interface makes "text" better to read? :)
<Gege71> mmm... searching for an error message is easier with mouse, especially when you don't know in which log error has been reported
<bioterror> how mouse is better than for example using search?
<bioterror> or pgdown or pgup
<bioterror> if you want, you can use |links for your parser
<bioterror> it has mouse scrool :D
<Unit193> cat, grep, less, and more are the "log viewers" that come with Lubuntu. Leafpad if you want GUI
<Gege71> indeed. .. but since i just installed lubuntu after 4 years using gnome 2, ... i need time to switch tools :)
<bioterror> it's not our fault that you've used 4 years wrong tools ;)
<Gege71> my real problem is : i can't see my USB stick  in pcmanfm, it doesn't mount automatically
<Gege71> hehe right
<bioterror> really
<bioterror> what does dmesg say?
<bioterror> it usually tells you something
<bioterror> probably bad super block or something
<Gege71> dmesg : nothing, but syslog says :
<Gege71> Nov 15 21:05:40 ZEUS kernel: [ 1044.113661] scsi 11:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Verbatim STORE N GO       PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS
<Gege71> Nov 15 21:05:40 ZEUS kernel: [ 1044.117674] sd 11:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg5 type 0
<Gege71> Nov 15 21:05:41 ZEUS kernel: [ 1044.389958] sd 11:0:0:0: [sde] 8060928 512-byte logical blocks: (4.12 GB/3.84 GiB)
<Gege71> Nov 15 21:05:41 ZEUS kernel: [ 1044.390462] sd 11:0:0:0: [sde] Write Protect is off
<Gege71> Nov 15 21:05:41 ZEUS kernel: [ 1044.390472] sd 11:0:0:0: [sde] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00
<Gege71> Nov 15 21:05:41 ZEUS kernel: [ 1044.391090] sd 11:0:0:0: [sde] No Caching mode page present
<Gege71> Nov 15 21:05:41 ZEUS kernel: [ 1044.391099] sd 11:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through
<Gege71> Nov 15 21:05:41 ZEUS kernel: [ 1044.395089] sd 11:0:0:0: [sde] No Caching mode page present
<Gege71> Nov 15 21:05:41 ZEUS kernel: [ 1044.395098] sd 11:0:0:0: [sde] Assuming drive cache: write through
<Gege71> Nov 15 21:05:41 ZEUS kernel: [ 1044.455905]  sde: sde1
<Gege71> etc ...
<Gege71> i hope i won't have to manually mount usb stick / drives everytime i plug them !
<bioterror> next time pastebin, thanks
<Gege71> sorry
<bioterror> no you should not mount it manually
<Gege71> but nothing appears in file manager
<bioterror> is your lubuntu fresh installation?
<bioterror> or did you apt-get install lubuntu-desktop?
<Gege71> frsh install from last iso
<Gege71> sorry... i just tried with another usb sticj and it does work now !
<Gege71> very strange.. lets try with another one
<bioterror> format that which doesnt want to mount
<Gege71> anyway thanks for your availability bioterror
<Gege71> i will certainly  have many problem to resolve with lxde since it's new to me
<Gege71> maybe the reason is the usb stick was "formattted" with a "dd if=tttt.iso of=/dev/sdx"
<bioterror> could be
<bioterror> usually it shows nothing :D
<reflexrg> tested it out seems to be that the files where already messed up a little and maybe when I burnt to disc the reason was because I was running bleachbit maybe it removed some essential files. bioterror
<reflexrg> tested it on a pdf I downloaded though not music files
<reflexrg> made an md5sum with the file then did what I did with the audio files then checked them with the md5sum created beforehand and it passed
<bioterror> I have no idea what you're talking about ;)
<reflexrg> it was yesterday
<reflexrg> remember with pcman with file integrity problems while moving files when accidentally putting it in a file or its own file
<reflexrg> I tried it with a pdf and there was no problems md5sumed it and did what I did it checked out fine but then again it wasn't a huge file
<reflexrg> with the audio files I'll just have to pic my favorites and then re get them
<bekor> hi anyone here using docky on lubuntu?
<reflexrg> no
<reflexrg> we don't use anything that slows pc down
<Gege71> about lxpanel ; anyone know how to get temperatures ? i only have "NA" with the temperature applet
<reflexrg> probably cause you need to setup a server
<reflexrg> go in preferences for the temp app and change the settings appropriate for you and your region
<Gege71> mmm... i was talking about CPU and GPU temperature, altough the weather applet only show the weather icon, but not the temperature :)
<reflexrg> well most likely its because you need to setup a region use your closest major city instead of the city you live in I am too paranoid to use the city i live in... not even my ip shows up where I live but pretty close to it shows my isps location
<reflexrg> oh that well your cpu and gpu has to support that
<reflexrg> not all cpus and gpus support temperature monitoring
<reflexrg> my cpu has always ran hot at warning levels according to cpu monitor and I've been using it for years no problems
<reflexrg> 6 years now
<reflexrg> will be 7
<reflexrg> soon
<Gege71> sensors return the cpu temp, and nvidia settings the gpu temp, they are both OK
<reflexrg> everything still is healthy
<reflexrg> oh okay I dunno
<reflexrg> busy today again maybe someone can help here
<reflexrg> have to fly again
<reflexrg> see you!
<Gege71> thanks anwyay :)
<reflexrg> I'll be back though
<reflexrg> maybe I help later
<reflexrg> ;p
#lubuntu 2011-11-16
<ortloffa> looking for help with internet connection sharing. tried  The network connections program and firestarter. no luck yet. would appreciate some direction.
<ortloffa> looking for help with internet connection sharing.
<LinoSP> does lubuntu 11.10 hsa support for i386 arch??
<ortloffa> tried Network Connections and Firestarter.
<ortloffa> hmm. started working without doing anything
<kirua> hi
<kirua> is lubuntu better than xubuntu ?
<holstein> lol
<holstein> thats an opinion... if you would like to talk facts, i can
<kirua> if xubuntu lags and is slow on live cd, its most certainly going to lag once installed right ?
<holstein> i think its safe to assume that *any* os will run slower from CD
<holstein> and faster when installed
<Unit193> What are your system specs?
<holstein> any modern system should run lubuntu or xubuntu with no trouble
 * LubuntuPowered is running on a 11+ year old system
<bioterror> kirua, from my point of view it is, becouse I know how to configure Openbox ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bioterror: if i change gdm to lxdm this error http://postimage.org/image/o6vx11ikh/ then plug usb-flash
<bioterror> you have something broken
<JohnDoe_71Rus> if i try open mount flash in nautilus http://postimage.org/image/fdq3nko9x/ this error
<bioterror> you have problems with policykit
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://pastebin.com/aT5sFZgh xsession-errors gdm
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://pastebin.com/7scSuBH3 xsession-errors lxdm
<JohnDoe_71Rus> how to fix it?
<bioterror> your system is really mixed up
<bioterror> lubuntu wants to use xfce4-power-manager, you're using gnome-power-manager
<bioterror> if that's 11.10
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yesterday change gnome-power-manager
<JohnDoe_71Rus> use 10.04
<bioterror> 10.04, isnt that old? :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> it is lts
<bioterror> is your computer i586?
<bioterror> JohnDoe_71Rus, wakeup!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> P4 2.40GHz
<bioterror> then it's not lts for you
<bioterror> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> why?
<bioterror> there's really no idea think that lubuntu 10.04 is LTS, devs have only promised to support it becouse of i586 support. and that's only becouse those are old computers
<bioterror> but as your computer is 2005 >>, you can easily run the latest
<bioterror> and as LXDE is rather new and under heavy development, you should run "the latest"
<Unit193> But it's not recommended to run Pangolin yet
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hm... update too much
<bioterror> and 10.04 is freakin' ugly
<pangolin> yeah, don't run me.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<bioterror> pangolin, dont you worry, he only ruins you
<bioterror> JohnDoe_71Rus, give it a shot for 11.10 ;)
<pangolin> bioterror: you mean to say it can get worse!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bioterror: if ubuntu 10.04 lts then ubuntu-minimal lts too? what different what kind de use ?
<bioterror> JohnDoe_71Rus, I dunno if you've been reading mailing list, but the lubuntu 12.04 wont be LTS neither from the lubuntu point of view
<Unit193> I must ping pangolin quite a lot...
<bioterror> Unit193, what's that feeling in your chest? :)
<Unit193> I know it's hair ON the chest...
 * bioterror has no hair on chest
<bioterror> Unit193, but you can still have moustaches! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q24pIUfPCUI
<bioterror> I'm growing atm.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Unit193, bioterror wrong channel :P
<Unit193> No kidding
<bioterror> no skidding, use the brakes!
<bioterror> JohnDoe_71Rus, will you give a shot for the 11.10?-)
<bioterror> wish I could leech it and dd if=lubuntu-11.10.iso of=/dev/sdb for you ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bioterror: 11.10 test livecd
<JohnDoe_71Rus> may be reinstall
<bioterror> ;)
<wxl> anyone recommend a good video editor? must work with mpeg since that's what my video cam records in
<bioterror> wxl, try them all and try to select the one that sucks less
<wxl> gee, thanks
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_video_editing_software#Open_source_software
<bioterror> pitivi was horrible
<bioterror> jimbo has once again wasted all the money on girls and booze and is asking for more
<Mendru> Hello =) I have a question. I have removed 2 programms from my system, but the menu entry is still there. How to regenerate the lxdemenu?
<maraz> bioterror: interestingly, your fix did completely disable the windows key menu. :)
<bioterror> you still have it ;)
<bioterror> was it ctrl+esc
<maraz> yes
<maraz> only launching the menu on keyup and if there were no other keys pressed would be the best behavior imo
<wakejagr> is there a list somewhere of the packages that are on the lubuntu livecd?
<iceroot> wakejagr: the packages-file from the cd
<wakejagr> thanks.  good place for such a list.  i should have thought of that
<stlsaint> wakejagr: we learn something new everyday ;)
<Hot> Hi,I'm looking for a network monitor under lubuntu
<Hot> can you suggest me something ? is there something already in the lubuntu distro ?
<Hot> thanks
<wxl> Hot: for lxpanel?
<Hot> yes,if possible yes
<Hot> also in text mode is fine
<wxl> well not sure what to tell you about lxpanel
<wxl> at least if you want something more than what network-manager is
<wxl> you might look to conky or gkrellm
<wxl> or if you want something for lxterminal, ntop
<Hot> thanks a lot wxl,ntop is perfect
<wxl> np
<Hot> lubuntu is the best...
<wxl> yes it is :D
<Hot> you need to try it with a dual core.. is fast as light and it's complete... (I was with ubuntu before but after unity I stopped it)
<Hot> lubuntu is done in a smart way
<wxl> it's just what you need
<Hot> wxl,yes I agree,for someone that uses the pc for work,it's perfect.did you try to install skype 64bit ? it takes a lot (that is the reason beause I was looking for a network monitor program)
<wxl> no i haven't tho i did use 32bit
<Hot> mmm,I can try to download the 32bit verson of skype instead of the 64 version...
<Hot> aaaah ,it workssssss
<Hot> just it takes a lot do download the files
<Hot> amazing
<wxl> that's microsoft for you
<Hot> lubuntu is amazing...
<Hot> really
<bioterror> Hot, open terminal and install bmon
<Hot> thanks bioterror
<bioterror> it will draw you nice graphs about network usage
<Hot> bioterror: is the program that i was looking for
<Hot> perfect
<Hot> thanks
<Hot> also skype 64 works perfectly
<wxl> box-look.org
<wxl> although technically you want openbox themes
<Hot> thanks!
<wxl> when you find one you like, put it in ~/.themes (you'll need to create it), and then you should be able to select it in Preferences > Openbox Configuration Manager > Theme
<Hot> thanks wxl
<wxl> np
<Speedfx> Do Openbox themes work with Lubuntu?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> when you find one you like, put it in ~/.themes (you'll need to create it), and then you should be able to select it in Preferences > Openbox Configuration Manager > Theme
<wxl> box-looks.org should have what you're looking for
<Speedfx> Oh Openbox configuration manager?
<Speedfx> Not Appearences?
<wxl> you can do the same in Preferences > Customize Look And Feel > Window Border
<Speedfx> Yea I know I got some Openbox themes(2 with a .obt/ some not) but the taskbar doesn change
<wxl> it won't
<wxl> that's lxpanel
<wxl> different
<Speedfx> Ahh I see
<wxl> right click lxpanel > Panel Settings > Appearance
<wxl> you can try "system theme" but it may not in the end give you the results you want
<wxl> might have to tweak font color, etc.
<Speedfx> Ok
<Speedfx> Mhmhmmh, can find lxpanel anywhere
<wxl> um
<wxl> it's the bottom bar
<wxl> that's what you're talking about, right?
<wxl> the "taskbar"
<Speedfx> yup
<wxl> well there you go
<wxl> right click on it
<Speedfx> NO I mean Panel Settings has no Appearance option
<wxl> or if you want it super easy, type "lxpanelctl config" in lxterminal
<Speedfx> No*
<Speedfx> woopsadaisy nvm
<elz89> I have installed RSSOwl from GetDeb, onto Lubuntu Oneiric. When I click an article I get: An error has occurred. See error log for more details.
<elz89> Could not initialize class org.eclipse.swt.internal.gnome.GNOME
<elz89> Does it just not work with LXDE?
<david_j_r> Can anyone advise on editing the apps menu in Lubuntu 11.10?
<david_j_r> I'll take it that's a "no", then! ;)
<psychx-> Lubuntu is awesome!!
<psychx-> I am having problems with activating my ATI drivers. I have had this problem on both Ubuntu and Lubuntu. The driver I am trying to activate is called "ATI/AMD Proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates)". Can someone help me?
<holstein> psychx-: the process will be the same for *buntu in general
<psychx-> The error I get is "Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log" - My jockey.log file is pasted here: http://pastebin.com/UD1AuFJn
<holstein> check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<psychx-> holstein: When I go to the ATI website to enter my graphics card details, any linux distro is not an option. Should I just check one of the Windows ones?
<holstein> psychx-: no
<holstein> you dont need a driver for windows
<holstein> you should reference that wiki like i dropped earlier and let us konw if you have questions :)
<psychx-> Ok, then the instructions do not help me. It states to enter my card information.
<psychx-> I am.
<psychx-> It references me to this website: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<psychx-> Take a look, you will see it asks for operating system details.
<holstein> i would just get the driver
<holstein> move on to the next part
<psychx-> ok
<psychx-> Well the problem is, at the next part, it is telling me to do exactly as I have done - which is where I am at now, with an error message stating to see the log file.
<psychx-> I go to Additional Drivers in Lubuntu. Then it finds the driver, and I hit activate. Then it gives me the error message.
<holstein> psychx-: ? im reading errors about an nvidia driver?
<wxl> scroll down holstein
<wxl> near thebottom
<wxl> look for the errors not the warnings
<holstein> i see
<holstein> wxl: feel free and just take over
<wxl> 2011-11-16 18:15:38,414 ERROR: Package failed to install:
<wxl> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<wxl> that's interesting
<wxl> i'm not trying to take over per se, just trying to help
<wxl> and i don't necessarily know what the issue is there either
<psychx-> I JUST installed Lubuntu, the only other things I have done is do an update, and install Smuxi.
<wxl> did you have synaptic or apt running at the time psychx- ?
<holstein> loolks like it should be easy though
<holstein> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<psychx-> lemme check
<wxl> seems subsequent errors relate to things not being installed which points back at the dpkg error
<holstein> or the update manager or something else doing pacakge managerment
<wxl> i think that's the bugaboo
<wxl> yep
<wxl> gdebi
<wxl> aptitude
<psychx-> Synaptic was running. I'll try to activate again. :x
<wxl> herp a derp
<holstein> that would be easy :)
<psychx-> lol
<wxl> that was it, psychx- ?
<psychx-> 1 sec
<psychx-> "installing"
<psychx-> it's just kind of sitting there, so either its working - or its not. lol
<psychx-> Didn't work.
<wxl> run lxtask and see what's going on
<wxl> same issue?
<wxl> pointing at jockey.log?
<psychx-> yeah
<psychx-> Want me to upload it again?
<wxl> cat /var/log/jockey.log | grep ERROR
<wxl> let's make it simple
<psychx-> ok
<psychx-> http://pastebin.com/MRKBYQ4E
<wxl> ruh roh that's not right at all
<wxl> ok, time to be a pita and ask for the whole darn thing :/
<psychx-> lol ok 1 sec
<psychx-> http://pastebin.com/Au0X5mr2
<wxl> please enjoy game deaths while you wait https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=gJ6APKIjFQY#!
<psychx-> I'm gonna have a quick smoke.
<wxl> before you go
<wxl> i think you might be kind of screwed on this one
<psychx-> yeah?
<wxl> there's a confirmed bug in launchpad
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/jockey/+bug/870560
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 873058 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #870560 Jockey fail to install binary ati driver (post release) version" [High,In progress]
<wxl> no fixes released yet
<psychx-> Hmm
<psychx-> Do you think it would be eventually fixed?
<wxl> absolutely
<psychx-> Ok
<wxl> i would add yourself to that one
<psychx-> There is another driver I can install, but I figured that post-release would be better.
<wxl> you can do "ubuntu-bug -u 870560" in lxterminal and it will add to that report
<psychx-> ok
<wxl> if for some reason it doesn't grab your jockey.log, post it up there
<psychx-> I have to sign in?
<psychx-> Ok, I signed up and signed in and gave this computer access to it. Now I'm getting an error that says, "You are not the reporter or subscriber of this problem report, or the report is a duplicate or already closed. Please create a new report using "apport-bug"."
<psychx-> That's what happened when I typed this: mike@mike-lubuntu:~$ ubuntu-bug -u 870560
<wxl> uh wtf
<psychx-> after I had already signed up and signed in and gave permission.
<wxl> ah it is a dupe
<wxl> i'm a dork
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/873058
<psychx-> lol
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 873058 in nvidia-common (Ubuntu Precise) "Jockey fail to install binary ati driver (post release) version" [High,In progress]
<wxl> use 873058 instead
<psychx-> Just said the same thing =/
<wxl> hm try clicking on "this bug affects you" in your browser and THEN try
<psychx-> Ok, I did that. "This bug affects you and 49 other people."
<psychx-> but I'm still gettin that error.
<wxl> retarded
<wxl> i'm gonna shake launchpad until it behaves
<psychx-> lol
<wxl> well you could always post your jockey.log and leave a comment at least :/
<psychx-> yeah I'll do that
#lubuntu 2011-11-17
<elz89> psychx-: since 11.10 I have had many issues with certain pieces of hardware being blacklisted out of the box.
<psychx-> elz89: =/
<psychx-> How do I force kill a process?
<wxl> killall app
<wxl> kill $(pidof app)
<wxl> kill <pid>
<psychx-> ok
<psychx-> thx :)
<psychx-> im lovin lubuntu
<psychx-> it runs so great
<wxl> glad to hear it, despite the issues
<psychx-> Yeah so far the only issue is this damn FGLRX, but everything else is awesome
<psychx-> gotta reboot, brb
<psychx-> When I run "top" in Terminal, I can obviously see all of the running processes; but it seems like there is more to the list. How do I "scroll" down to see everything?
<wxl> interactive commands here http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_top.htm
<psychx-> ty
<psychx-> Would you recommend htop?
<elz89> psychx-: for you.. yes.
<psychx-> :O
<psychx-> What's THAT supposed to mean?
<psychx-> lol jk
<elz89> I'm English and I live in England, so sometimes my humour don't go down too well... lol
<psychx-> lol I got it
<elz89> anyone using rssowl on lubuntu? I cant get it going. refers to gnome in error log. unpacked from GetDeb.
<wxl> ]`maybe it needs gnome?
<bekor> anyone here
<reflexrg> hi
<reflexrg> what's your issue?
<bekor> wow thanks
<reflexrg> ?
<bekor> hold on
<bekor> i am new to lubuntu
<reflexrg> ic
<bekor> please wait a second so i can get right what i am wanting to ask ok , sorry i will be right back
<bekor> i am using the ultimate version 2.8 realy cool
<bekor> it has some different window managers? when you start up but i can only seem to use the lubuntu or default one is you can choose is gnome any thing you are familiar with?
<Unit193> The Ultimate edition isn't Lubuntu, it's only based on it and isn't exactly supported in here
<Unit193> If someone can help, great, but chances aren't high
<bekor> ok well that is good to know is this not the lubuntu channel?
<Unit193> Yes it is
<bekor> it says lubuntu when you first start up
<bekor> the funny thing is when i installed an nvidia driver it started up saying ubuntu 10.10
<Unit193> Did you download it from http://ultimateedition.info ? If so, it's not Lubuntu
<Unit193> We can try to help, but I haven't ever used it
<bekor> i understan thank you anyway
<Unit193> Can you re-ask in different words?
<Unit193> And sorry, I'll see if there is another place
<Unit193> bekor: #UltimateEdition
<bekor> thanks so much
<reflexrg> I think I'll stick with lubuntu its official ubuntu distro family
<Unit193> They also have a forum
<Unit193> I think it would be more lightweight
<reflexrg> so you know its gonna be good quality and professional over other distros
<reflexrg> that are rebundled ubuntu
<reflexrg> its more lightweight?
<Unit193> I haven't tested, but the reason for Ultimate is to have everything :P
<Unit193> This is offtopic
<bekor> hi can someone tell me how to get compositing to work on lubuntu i installed compiz but can noy find the compositing button
<holstein> bekor: there will be no button.. i would open a terminal and try...
<holstein> compiz --replace
<holstein> if you like what is happening, you can decide how you would like to make that permanent
<reflexrg> doesn't using compiz with lxde defeat the purpose of lxde of lightweightness?
<holstein> depends on what you are doing with it
<holstein> i use it on XFCE... i like several of the features on my netbook
<bekor> well i do not know i am kind of playing around with an xtra hard drive
<bekor> thanks
<psychx-> how do i screenshot?
<psychx-> i hit print screen and opened mtpaint but it wont let me paste it
<reflexrg> psychx- look in your home folder
<reflexrg> it gets automatically saved in ~/
<psychx-> o ok
<reflexrg> /home/yourname/ files are in there
<psychx-> liar! D: i feel like an idiot
<psychx-> htop is awesome.
<reflexrg> I am a liar? psychx-
<reflexrg> no your not psychx- that's how its usually down in windows you paste it in a paint editor or image editor
<reflexrg> done*
<psychx-> :)
<psychx-> Ok, so I was using TeamSpeak, and the sound was working fine. Now, when I go to open Chromium, I have no sound. Any ideas?
<reflexrg> clear your browsers cache and cookies maybe???
<reflexrg> then restart
<psychx-> I'm sure if I restart this will be fixed, but I don't want it to happen every time. I'm not arguing, I'm just wondering if maybe there is a better fix?
<psychx-> Can someone help me diagnose my problem? I have no sound, I just rebooted. I had sound find in TeamSpeak3, then opened Chromium - no sound. Rebooted. Now I opened Chromium, no sound. Opened Banshee and imported mp3's that I know work, and I still have no sound.
<skiwithpete> how do i install a font?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Install by the virtualbox lubuntu 11.10. On a disk already was lubuntu 10.04 have suggested it to update. It will work with ubuntu 10.04?
<iceroot> JohnDoe_71Rus: ?
<zors> Hi everyone.  Currently have Ubuntu 11.10 installed on my Toshiba Notebook.  Idle cpu usage VERY high, sometimes as much as 30% when doing nothing.  TOP reports nothing out of the ordinary, which is strange.  As a last resort, I've downloaded the Lubuntu 11.10 ISO in hope of ridding myself of the problem.  So, question is, would running Lubuntu use fewer idle cpu cycles (and less heat) than vanilla Ubuntu??  Have already run the Lubuntu L
<zors> ive disc session - everything seems okay, but would just like some sort of confirmation before I wipe the drive.  Thanks.
<iceroot> zors: you dont have to wipe the drive
<iceroot> zors: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<zors> @iceroot, thanks, tried that already, same problem I'm afraid.  The prob disappears when I run the Lubuntu Live disc.  That's why I'm looking toward a clean install, but afraid the problem will return.
<iceroot> zors: in top is there a high %wa value?
<iceroot> zors: high = more then 20
<iceroot> zors: if it is high, use iotop to see what is causing it
<skiwithpete> hey
<skiwithpete> how do I install a font?
<bioterror> skiwithpete, depends what kind of font, but you can always then refresh the font cache
<skiwithpete> ?
<bioterror> !fonts
<ubot5> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<skiwithpete> bioterror, cheers
<TackleBerry> hi. how can i install (& config ?) opengl (to be able using blender) in lubuntu 11.10 ? i've installed mesa, but it didn't work. shuld i restart the x-server ?
<TackleBerry> "xserver-xorg-video-ati" is installed too (my gracard: ati mobility radeon x600).
<nox_> hi can someone plz help me with a quite noobish problem? what is the name off lubuntu11.10 filemanager? i want to use it like "gksudo xxx /var/cache"
<TackleBerry> pcmanfm ?
<TackleBerry> @nox_
<nox_> thank you
<TackleBerry> ur welcome
<bioterror> cheers to all Pentium II and III users, maybe even lower with less than 1GB of RAM ;)
<bioterror> this 1.7GHz Pentium M is really a moped ;)
<lolzer> how do i group my minimized windows in the panel??
<lolzer> its getting overflowed by the sides
<kvarley> How do I change what the soft buttons do on my keyboard? Play/Pause; Mute; Vol Down; Vol Up; etc
<lolzer> kvarley, i think you should take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1703640
<kvarley> lolzer: Why thank you =)
<lolzer> ??
<moomoo> Hi I have a quick question about this lubuntu problem that I'm having.  Randomly my monitor will go black, and then go back to normal. This usually happens once a session. Also it seems some of my windows and colors gets screwed up. For example, one of my application window will look like what ever is behind the window. Like's its transparent in a way.
<moomoo> I've never had this problem in 11.04, but recently had this problem since I've upgraded to 11.10.
<bioterror> you have screensaver disabled?
<moomoo> Let me check.
<moomoo> Yes it's disabled.
<moomoo> Next time it happens I'll see if I can take a screenshot of the problem.
<bioterror> it would be great
<bioterror> press printscreen -button
<bioterror> it will take screenshot to your ~/
<moomoo> Thank you bioterror.
<Gege71> hello
<peaceZ> hello all
<reflexrg> hi peaceZ
<peaceZ> i a new about lubuntu but experienced under ubuntu anyway, i have problems to install lubuntu on a Eeepc Asus http://usa.asus.com/Eee/Eee_PC/Eee_PC_701SD/#specifications  the resolution of the screen is 800X480
<peaceZ> firstly i am surprised when choosing any between the livecd boot or the installation i get always a blue screen with a login window, what to do there i have the choice between user and root, but it need a pasword
<peaceZ> more than that the resolution of my screen does not enable to see the complete image, is it possible to force a constraint resolution for the live cd or install ?
<reflexrg> yeah I think so
<peaceZ> i thought i would have nothing to do and it would drop on the desktop as an ubuntu
<reflexrg> you have to edit the bootup options before the cd boots up
<reflexrg> I believe
<bioterror> peaceZ, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Workarounds#Screen_resolution_is_wrong.2C_no_matter_what_I_do.21.21
<peaceZ> thank you for the link bioterror
<reflexrg> each release of ubuntu fixes screen resolution problems
<reflexrg> mine use to be messed up a few releases with the bootup texts
<reflexrg> but screen resolution was normal at login and desktop
<bioterror> wish my *buntu bootups were just texts
<reflexrg> you can edit that
<bioterror> no I cannot
<reflexrg> sure you can to make it show texts instead of the splashscreens
<bioterror> plymouth is hard coded, and so is upstart
<reflexrg> I see
<reflexrg> well I haven't messed with it since old releases
<peaceZ> bioterror on first step of the tutorial already it fails, how comes, ctrl+alt+f1 does not works,
<bioterror> peaceZ, that should take you to the TTY1
<bioterror> tty1
<bioterror> console
<peaceZ> is it normal to reach that login window before all when starting ?
<peaceZ> yeah i know it about any ubuntu, but in this case even the keyboard is working , it does not behave like that
<bioterror> hmm
<peaceZ> i can't reach the terminal
<bioterror> we could do it in a dirty way
<bioterror> when you boot, you hold left shiftkey
<bioterror> so that you end up to grub
<peaceZ> the mouse is inoperant too
<bioterror> then you edit the boot line, after "ro splash" or what was it
<bioterror> you add: text
<peaceZ> i am under live cd
<bioterror> what
<peaceZ> no grub installed yet
<peaceZ> it is the first launch
<bioterror> nothing much to do with LiveCD's
<peaceZ> both, installation and livecd behaves same
<bioterror> use alternate for installing
<bioterror> or mini.iso
<bioterror> !alternate
<ubot5> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<bioterror> !mini
<ubot5> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<peaceZ> but i saw installation it the start menu anyway
<peaceZ> ok i will download it
<bioterror> mini.iso, my favourite!
<peaceZ> lubuntu still in beta version or is fully fonctionnal yet ?
<peaceZ> mwhat are differences between mini iso and alternate?
<peaceZ> in which case to choose one or other ?
<bioterror> alternate installs whole desktop from text based installer
<bioterror> mini install just core and leaves you into console
<peaceZ> heu my friend will throw it in my face if i let him under terminal :D
<peaceZ> ok then if i use alternate it is a good option ?
<bioterror> from terminal you can just fetch all the latest packages with commands: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<bioterror> alternate is a good option
<peaceZ> soon i will burn it, it is downloading well 1,3Mb/s
<bioterror> I hope you took "lubuntu" alternative
<bioterror> not the ubuntu ;)
<moomoo> Hi bioterror, my monitor display just got screwed again. Let me post the screenshot up.
<peaceZ> quite sure about it don't worry ;)
<peaceZ> i just wonder a modern notebook with only 8Mb hard drive, it is quite poor for an os
<moomoo> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/256/201111171520171920x1080.png
<bioterror> 8GB? ;)
<peaceZ> if it is too greedy i will have the option to use linux puppy :s
<moomoo> Mainly it's my keepass window that gets screwed up, and sometimes my firefox window has a similar problem.
<peaceZ> bioterror http://usa.asus.com/Eee/Eee_PC/Eee_PC_701SD/#specifications it is sd card looks like
<peaceZ> Asus surprised me always :D
<bioterror> moomoo, I dont see any problems? :)
<bioterror> moomoo, or is that white box in your XChat? :D
<moomoo> See my keepass window. I don't if you guys have used the program before but it's taken on my xchat window.
<moomoo> I have xchat on the right side and keepass on the left. But my keepass window has taken my xchat window and used it as it's background. If I overlay another window on top it'll change again.
<moomoo> Sorry, it's difficult to explain my problem.
<peaceZ> haha the best writing speed 4x , enable to keep the cd's valid longer
<bioterror> moomoo, that's normal! ;D
<bioterror> moomoo, normal openbox behaviour :D
<bioterror> moomoo, but I could say that I've managed to fix that with xcompmgr
<bioterror> moomoo, xcompmgr -c -t-5 -l-5 -r4.2 -o.55      << I've got that kind of line in autostart
<peaceZ> bioterror then i burned the cd now i am going to try it with your command line
<bioterror> peaceZ, godspeed!
<peaceZ> untill now i make a trial it enable me to use 640x480:32 that looks good then lets see it does not do anything bad untill now
<bioterror> I have two phones with same resolution :D
<moomoo> Thanks bioterror.
<bioterror> moomoo, did it help?
<peaceZ> wow it is working on phones too ? :o
<peaceZ> surely not mine :D it is a Neandertalian phone :D
<moomoo> Yes :D. What does that command do?
<bioterror> moomoo, enable composition ;)
<bioterror> peaceZ, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8D018lQeVz4 for example
<moomoo> Hmm, I don't understand why having composition off would screw up my windows. I'll look further into composition.
<bioterror> moomoo, becouse openbox ;)
<bioterror> I've had the same
<bioterror> but seems like you have decent hardware... :-)
<moomoo> Maybe I shouldn't be using openbox then. Well I have composition off because I didn't want to slow down my machine.
<moomoo> What window manager are you using bioterror?
<bioterror> I'm using openbox
<bioterror> and i'm using gnome3 with gnome-shell
<bioterror> and on one laptop I have fluxbox
<moomoo> I'm still using gnome 2. I'm worried about the new gnome3 UI slowing down my machine.
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> it will slow down if you have 64bit installation and way too less RAM
<bioterror> this laptop with 2GB of RAM was rather slow in my usage
<moomoo> Is there anyway I can test gnome3 and go back to gnome2 if it's too slow.
<bioterror> I would rather go with the XFCE4 than Gnome 2
<bioterror> but that's just me
<moomoo> Thanks again. I'll do my research :)
<wxl> i'd rather run ANYTHING other than gnome
<bioterror> wxl, dont be like that
<moomoo> What are you running wxl?
<wxl> i'm just being honest
<bioterror> I like how Gnome 3 works together
<bioterror> all the google calendars and so on is there integrated into calendars
<bioterror> and gives notifys
<wxl> moomoo: i rather like lxde although i've been given some reason to look into enlightenment of all things
<bioterror> it's like windows desktop on good drugs
<wxl> omg
<wxl> only thing is, that's a hefty cocktail of drugs
<wxl> fun as they are, i don't think i can afford them
<bioterror> yeah, Elvis's cocktail :D
<bioterror> but I'm using calendars a lot, and Gnome 3 works for me
<bioterror> I'm syncing my and wife's calendars to phone and few computers ;)
<moomoo> Well that's another reason why I wanted to try out gnome 3. I couldn't get conky to sync with my google calendar :(
<bioterror> and all other small things
<bioterror> but I've wasted more time on this laptop with openbox + tint2 than what I've wasted on configuring gnome3
<bioterror> and I'm still on half way there with openbox :D
<wxl> you know the thing that sold me on enlightment and wanted to check it out is that it's modular
<bioterror> E17 is far from good
<wxl> if you could unload the unnecessary parts of gnome that would be nice
<bioterror> all the menu's and things are non-logical
<wxl> again, i'm at the conceptual phase
<wxl> haven't got my hands on it yet
<bioterror> and everytime I've tried it, it has crashed
<moomoo> wxl: Lol! I thought you mean enlightenment as in you're still looking for a window manager.
<bioterror> Enlightenment DR17 did not lure me into the path of light ;)
<wxl> no, yeah, moomoo, i have been considering playing with enlightment the window manager
<wxl> we'll see
<wxl> there's also this every continuous temptation to try a dynamic window manager
<bioterror> dwm could be a thing
<wxl> i was thinking xmonad
<bioterror> SalixOS ships with ratpoison :D
<wxl> THATS funny
<wxl> ratpoison is just silly
<bioterror> it's old as a
<wxl> gotta go
<bioterror> http://www.salixos.org/wiki/index.php/Download_Ratpoison :D
<bioterror> peaceZ, how's the installation?
<peaceZ> bioterror, now it is finsidh it was very slow everythinh seems perfect
<peaceZ> thanks a lot for your help
<peaceZ> i will check it a bit to see and make the last changes
<bioterror> you made xorg.conf?
<peaceZ> not even it starts directly on the good resolution
<bioterror> good
<peaceZ> yes i wonder too,
<peaceZ> just one thing the wifi saw my wifi router but could not connect, still be trying, i will reboot to see, because the wifi was not enabled on begining, surely need to adjust itself
<bioterror> or it might be broadcom, b43 :D
<peaceZ> working now the wifi is connected it was expecting the key in hex :s
<bioterror> :D
#lubuntu 2011-11-18
<yamato> some could help me? how can i install lamp at lubuntu
<yamato> ?
<Unit193> Well, you could just install Apache, MySQL, and PHP
<Unit193> Or any other httpds, but Lubuntu isn't exactly a server OS
<wxl> it certainly could be used as a server os
<wxl> anything can really
<Unit193> Can be, but servers normally don't have a GUI ;)
<Unit193> I have lighttpd
<wxl> true
<yamato> i just need to "sudo apt-get install lighttpd" ?
<Unit193> If that's the one you want, sure
<Unit193> Just remember to port forward and edit the config
<yamato> but .. the lighttpd have mysql ?
<phillw> yamato: with the later releases of the *buntu family, tasksel is not installed by default.
<phillw> yamato: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=119 has updated details from the LAMP class I gave a while back.
<yamato> phillw, i've tried to installed with tasksel, but some packages aren't found by it
<phillw> yamato: I'd have to have a play in a VM to see what has happened, but I'm off to bed. If you email me to phillw@ubuntu.com then I'll have a look at it over the weekend and get back to you.
<rootofjesse> i installed lubuntu 11.10 on a friend's dell 2400 with 40GB drive because she had problems with malware on xp
<rootofjesse> i noticed while setting up machine that sometimes screen goes black with some out of sync garbage on screen
<rootofjesse> and then the desktop comes back and it seems to have had no effect on the os or applications
<rootofjesse> i am thinking it might be bad hardware or bad support for intel 82xxx graphics, but i would like to troubleshoot further, wondering if there is some log that might catch the error
<Unit193> You can check logs in /var/logs or open a terminal and type  dmesg
<Unit193> /var/log
<rootofjesse> ok thanks i'll try that when i get to her machine
<Unit193> That is a problem card
<rootofjesse> i agree, i might have a pci card laying around that i could put in for her
<leszek> hi
<ankur> I'm a new user of lubuntu. Installed Lubuntu today. Cannot find Bluetooth icon. Please help!
<leszek> ankur: make sure to have the package bluetooth installed
<theredbaron1834> I never had anyluck with the builtin bluetooth. I say install blueman. I have used it since ubuntu 9.04 with no problem.
<ankur> Will that make it work? Because at start up I see a message 'Bluetooth Started  [OK]'
<leszek> then you need to start the bluetooth-applet
<ankur> And how do I do that?
<leszek> you can also activate it under desktop session settings to autostart
<leszek> then you only need to relogin for it to appear
<theredbaron1834> Guess he is trying that :)
<theredbaron1834> It work?
<ankur> Where would I find startup applications menu?
<leszek> there is nothing like a menu, but the desktop session settings have a list of startup items
<ankur> I find 'Bluetooth Manager applet'. Should I select that
<ankur> ?
<leszek> yes
<ankur> Thank You!
<ankur> Now, am I supposed to restart?
<theredbaron1834> Yes
<leszek> only relogin
<leszek> no restart needed
<ankur> Oh! Thank you!
<ankur> That was a great help!
<LununtuNewbie> HI
<LununtuNewbie> cerco aiuto
<LununtuNewbie> vorrei installare Lubuntu dalla consolle..dato che non riesco ad avviarlo in modalità grafica..
<TackleBerry> amore amore
<leszek> LununtuNewbie: english please
<LununtuNewbie> i need an how to for install Lubuntu in text mode bye consolle....
<LununtuNewbie> by text consolle
<leszek> LununtuNewbie: have you downloaded the alternate cd of lubuntu ?
<LununtuNewbie> no
<LununtuNewbie> desktop
<leszek> LununtuNewbie: then do this please, because there is no text installer on the desktop cd
<LununtuNewbie> and by internet?
<leszek> ?
<LununtuNewbie> can i install lubuntu by internet?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> !mini | LununtuNewbie
<ubot5> LununtuNewbie: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bioterror> install it and then: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<bioterror> remember to apt-get update, ofcourse
<LununtuNewbie> Instead, I would like to start the X server to use grafic interface .Ive tried adding vga = 771, but not go.we have suggestions? the video card is nvidia 9800 gt.
<bioterror> vga=something = framebuffer
<bioterror> it has nothing to do with Xorg
<bioterror> and it's "vga=771"
<bioterror> without spaces
<LununtuNewbie> ok,and framebuffer?
<LununtuNewbie> 1024x768?
<bioterror> LununtuNewbie, http://paste.ubuntu.com/742137/
<LununtuNewbie> ok thanks
<LununtuNewbie> I try
<LununtuNewbie> i need a guide step by step,for start Lubuntu in grafic mode..
<bioterror> explain more
<LununtuNewbie> x server don't start
<LununtuNewbie> i tryed vga modes
<LununtuNewbie> but nothing
<leszek> LununtuNewbie: vga modes have nothing to do with xserver
<leszek> just try to login and type startx
<LununtuNewbie> I've trayed but nothing
<leszek> then please look at the log file
<leszek>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bioterror> LununtuNewbie, what have you installed
<bioterror> LununtuNewbie, explain a little more
<bioterror> we cant help you if you dont tell us
<bioterror> LununtuNewbie, you installed mini.iso?
<LununtuNewbie> no,i've booted for now only desktop version 64bit
<LununtuNewbie> How can I view the file Xorg.0.log?
<leszek> LununtuNewbie: with an texteditor like vi or nano
<bioterror> sudo cat /var/local/Xorg.0.log
<bioterror> sudo cat /var/local/Xorg.0.log |less
<iceroot> bioterror: less
<bioterror> even better
<iceroot> bioterror: less /var/log/foobar
<bioterror> I like cats
<leszek> ;)
<iceroot> bioterror: its stupid to use cat foo | less on a file
<iceroot> s/stupid/useless
<bioterror> I cat everything
<iceroot> bioterror: do what you want but please dont suggest that here
<bioterror> it's stupid to use less if file has only few lines ;)
<iceroot> i think you are doing "cat file | grep foo" too
<bioterror> LununtuNewbie, cat /var/log/foobar |more
<iceroot> bioterror: can you stop that please?
<LununtuNewbie> ok,now i view the content of the Xorg file
<iceroot> bioterror: there is no reason to pipe that, more and less can act on files directly
<bioterror> but I like pipes too
<leszek> LununtuNewbie: search for the Errors starting with (EE)
<bioterror> every day when I walk to my work, theres one older guy smoking pipeweed in front of one cafeteria
<bioterror> iceroot, sure I like to grep, my grep has colors configured
<bioterror> if I get really leet, I might use less with /searchword
<leszek> this is offtopic I guess use the offtopic chan for that
<iceroot> bioterror: as i said, you can do yourself what you want but please dont suggest other people strange command-constructs. with cat foo | less you are caling 3 processes, less foo calls 1
<bioterror> I better buy more cores then
<bioterror> if one has gpm configured, he might use elinks as a pager! scrolling with mouse <3
<LununtuNewbie> (EE) errors not present in file
<LununtuNewbie> maybe WW??
<leszek> LununtuNewbie: if they aren't any errors Xorg would start
<LununtuNewbie> now i controll the file in /usr/share/x11/xorg.conf,d
<LununtuNewbie> failed to load module nvidia (module does not esist,0)
<leszek> you have files there ?
<leszek> ah
<leszek> so you tried installing nvidia ?
<LununtuNewbie> failed to load module nv (module does not esist,0)
<LununtuNewbie> no
<LununtuNewbie> i try?
<leszek> ah this are only warnings then ?
<LununtuNewbie> no
<LununtuNewbie> tupe "one_level" has 1 levels,but <RALT> has 2 symbols
<LununtuNewbie> ignoring extra sumbols
<LununtuNewbie> Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
<leszek> LununtuNewbie: can you post the whole xorg.0.log to a nopaste service please
<LununtuNewbie> xinit;connection to x server lost
<LununtuNewbie> ok
<LununtuNewbie> there is a way to do it, even from the console? I can send a ping on the Internet ..
<iceroot> LununtuNewbie: use pastebinit
<iceroot> !pastebinit
<ubot5> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<LununtuNewbie> great
<LununtuNewbie> :D
<LununtuNewbie> ok ,i send the command ; pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com...and now?
<leszek> you should get a link that you can paste here
<LununtuNewbie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/742263/
<LununtuNewbie> I think you need to install the right driver, because it seems that the 9800 gt is not present in the live cd Lubuntu.
<LununtuNewbie> arriva fino a geforce 8.
<LununtuNewbie> up to geforce 8.
<leszek> hmmm... it should run with nouveau. and even ifnot at least with vesa
<LununtuNewbie> yep
<LununtuNewbie> There is the possibility of installing a program like TeamViewer, via console, so I can give remote access to fix the problem by a competent person?
<leszek> teamviewer or vnc need an xserver to run
<LununtuNewbie> ah,right..
<leszek> I would suggest installing the nvidia propritary driver simply with jockey. jockey even works from the terminal
<LununtuNewbie> don't exist a version in text mode?
<leszek> *proprietary :)
<LununtuNebie> ok I  Try to install
<leszek> LununtuNewbie: try jockey-text to search and install the nvidia proprietary driver
<leszek> :)
<LununtuNebie> ok now is installed...
<LununtuNebie> try to startx?
<leszek> jo
<LununtuNebie> mpthing
<leszek> have you restarted your machine ?
<LununtuNebie> in live cd?
<leszek> no why ?
<leszek> after installing the nvidia driver you need to restart
<LununtuNebie> installed the drivers in live-cd.if i reboot, I do not lose your changes? the system is not installed yet, I'm trying to start it, then install it.
<leszek> ah
<leszek> ok thats not possible
<leszek> you need to install first
<leszek> try booting the live cd in safemode
<leszek> that should bring up the desktop
<leszek> and then you can install
<LununtuNebie> yep,but in safe mode,don't start..
<leszek> hmm... it has to start with the vesa driver otherwise the card is broken
<leszek> please try to boot the live system with xforcevesa bootparameter
<LununtuNebie> press F6 and write?
<leszek> yep
<LununtuNebie> xforcevesa?
<leszek> exactly
<LununtuNebie> ok...wait..
<leszek> if thats not working then you need to download the alternate cd and install in textmode and then later install the nvidia driver
<LununtuNebie> nothing...ok try the alternate
<bekor_> hi anyone here upgrade recently to 11.04?
<l0p3n> Hello! How can I change the font size in Lubuntu. I can barely see the menu fonts..
<bioterror> with obconf
<bioterror> from appearance tab
<l0p3n> bioterror: thx dude
<xsaidx> bioterror: you ruinin lubuntu oneiric ??
<bioterror> there was also another place
<bioterror> xsaidx, I'm trying to ruin it ;)
<xsaidx> bioterror: no im jst askin cusi had poblem with it when i installed gedit
<l0p3n> bioterror: I've changed the font size in obconf but it doesn't change menu font size e.g. "file" and "edit". It's still the same size.
<bioterror> ahhh
<bioterror> you do that with lxappearance
<bioterror> ;)
<l0p3n> thx once again ;)
<bioterror> l0p3n, are you using television?
<l0p3n> yes
<l0p3n> 27"
<bioterror> I feel you
<bioterror> my font size is around 40 or something
<l0p3n> in lxappearance? How big is your tv?
<bioterror> 40", just 720p
<l0p3n> sweet ;)
<bioterror> I used to have 50" plasma, but the image burned :(
<l0p3n> bioterror: I've heard that can happen to plasmas. But how? Overusage?
<wxl> omg tv sweet
<bioterror> l0p3n, I owned that for 2 days. it was instant, previous plasma was in use for hmm 1.5 years
<bioterror> LG has a nice buy back option ;)
<bioterror> but this is offtopic again ;)
<bioterror> tv's are cheap nowdays, btw
<l0p3n> yea I was wondering buying a new one so I can use this for nothing else than linux :P
<l0p3n> How is the quality, plasma vs LCD?
<l0p3n> I mean image quality
<bioterror> nowdays LCD is equal
<bioterror> even better?
<bioterror> the biggest difference was contrast
<bioterror> in plasma black was black, and in LCD it was more like grey
<bioterror> but new LCD panels are way much better
<l0p3n> I was told to get a Samsung but the next one will be a Sony.. I think..
<draioch> watch the energy ratings on some of them big plasmas by the way
<bioterror> draioch, yeah, 250W and over :D
<bioterror> makes some heat
<draioch> yea
<draioch> ive decided get a 27" monitor (philips might be best for engery) about 20-30 watts i think
<bioterror> that's low
<l0p3n> Do you get a good brightness with so few watts?
<l0p3n> but I guess it's a way of saving energy and money ^^
<bioterror> my wife got our "bedroom tv" from our local Apprentice tv show ;)
<bioterror> it's a Samsung, 26" or something
<bioterror> its weird how you can configure it into a "angle mode" so that the picture is good if you watch it that it's higher than you are
<bioterror> like lying on bed
<l0p3n> bioterror: That is something that bothers me on my LCD. I can't watch the tv from below :P
<l0p3n> its blurry
<bioterror> this is not
<l0p3n> but anyways enought about the TV talk :) I don't seem to find the lxappearance menu where can I find it?
<bioterror> alt+f2 and type: lxappearance
<bioterror> it's the "Customize Look and Feel"
<l0p3n> Failed to execute child process "lxappearance" (No such file or directory)
<l0p3n> hmm
<bioterror> hmmm
<l0p3n> Well I think I know the problem. I am using Xubuntu but with the Lubuntu Core. Soon I will make a fresh install of Lubuntu and maybe that file won't be missing.
<l0p3n> bioterror: Thanks for the help anyway!
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> install lxappearance
<bioterror> ;)
<bioterror> it's a great program for tweaking GTK
<l0p3n> I think I tried but lemme try again..
<l0p3n> bioterror: yea now it works :)
<draioch> doin a reinstall latest lubuntu, anyone know what the install size is ive an old p4 pc, maybe i should do a minimal install does it make a difference
<psychx-> Anyone have any idea why my flash videos will lag sometimes? Is it my processor? Pentium 4 2.6Ghz
<leszek> psychx-: or it might be the harddisk caching in the background, or just your graphicscard
<leszek> its hard to tell
<psychx-> hmm
<psychx-> I have an ATI Radeon HD 3850, I think it's supposed to be decent. (not for playing new games, but should be fine at least for videos.)
<psychx-> Could be my hard disk being old I assume
<leszek> yeah
<psychx-> Any tips on how to make it better?
<zkriesse_> psychx-: What's your system capabilities?
<psychx-> zkriesse_: Sorry, what do you mean by that?
<zkriesse_> Said you've got a radeon hd 3850
<zkriesse_> Right?
<zkriesse_> With a pentium 4?
<psychx-> zkriesse: Yes
<psychx-> 1 sec i have to reboot, i have been having another issue where weird things happen, like i go back on my chromium browser and it immediately goes back forward, i cant highlight anything, it acts like im double clicking everything etc
<psychx-> brb
<psychx-> back
<Gege71> hello anyone use audacious with .ape file ?
<Multbrelch> psychx-, what was your problem?
<psychx-> Multbrelch: Basically, my flash videos (youtube, etc) sometimes run very poorly. Even when not in HD. Even in Windows 7 I was able to run 480p and occasionally 720p perfectly fine. Now it seems to have a lot of trouble with it. I can run a 1080p file fine. Pentium 4 2.6Ghz, ATI Radeon HD 3850, 1GB RAM.
<Multbrelch> psychx-, so it is the same under Windows
<Multbrelch> ?
<Gege71> maybe your bandwidth is not enough :)
<psychx-> No, in Windows I can stream at least a 480p video perfectly fine on a website such as YouTube.
<psychx-> I have 40Mbit down, 10Mbit up
<Multbrelch> but before you could watch 720p
<psychx-> Even if I'm in 320p on YouTube it runs poorly.
<Multbrelch> Is it a laptop?
<psychx-> PC\
<psychx-> desktop
<Multbrelch> You know what I think? Wait, i'm searching the page ... mom
<psychx-> I'm wondering if maybe it's that I have an old hard drive
<Multbrelch> I think it might be your graphics card
<psychx-> Hmm
<Multbrelch> The connections of the pins of the GPU on the board. - Look, this might help:
<Multbrelch> http://forum.notebookreview.com/gaming-software-graphics-cards/385857-baking-gpus-oven.html
<Multbrelch> Have fun
<Multbrelch> while reading
<psychx-> hmm
<psychx-> this is odd
<psychx-> If it's the video card, would that cause a lot of other random issues too? Like for example, when I'm scrolling down a webpage, it appears to lag every now and then.
<Multbrelch> may be
<Multbrelch> BTW: here another site: http://forum.notebookreview.com/alienware/385973-how-repair-your-dead-graphics-card-your-alienware-23.html
<Multbrelch> So, does the card get hot?
<Multbrelch> Look here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWDgYl4ns0w
<psychx-> You know what the strange thing is? I can play 3D games just fine. Some of them will lag, but I noticed a lot of those utilize some kind of flash programming or something.
<Multbrelch> hmmm
<psychx-> For example, I was playing Torchlight, which isn't a brand new game or anything - but does have nice graphics - and it ran beautifully.
<psychx-> Also, I've noticed these strange lines running down my LCD... I'm not sure if thats the graphics card or the screen itself. It is only visible on certain colors.
<psychx-> They arne't really lines of pixels, or more of these vertical off-color lines that are wider than 1px, more like... 50px or something, not sure.
<reflexrg> I forgot
<reflexrg> I want to have a script to make md5sums but don't want to over write them. how do you have it automatically use todays day then .md5?
<reflexrg> I remember doing this once before but I forget
<reflexrg> since I don't regularly make scripts
<Multbrelch> psychx-, hmmm then I have no idea ... sry I can't help
<psychx-> thank you anyway
<Multbrelch> good luck
<Multbrelch> cu all
<Multbrelch> bye
<wxl> anyone have a problem with network-manager not starting up with wireless enabled?
<reflexrg> nevermind I figured it out
<reflexrg> :)
<reflexrg> md5deep -r * > 'date +%m-%d-%y'.md5
<elz89> I am not getting any bluetooth options at all with lubuntu, whereas i do with ubuntu?
#lubuntu 2011-11-19
<reflexrg> that didn't work
<reflexrg> this works
<reflexrg> #!/bin/bash
<reflexrg> Date=$(date +"%m-%d-%Y")
<reflexrg> echo "Creating Checksum with Today's date! : $Date.md5"
<reflexrg> md5sum * > $Date.md5
<reflexrg> :)
<reflexrg> finished
<reflexrg> here's my script
<reflexrg> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=46i8MkyS
<reflexrg> :)
<psychx-> :O
<theredbaron_> Anyone know how to get the pulse-applet to work with ad2p? It works fine with my HDMI output, but not ad2p.
<ankur> I have HP Deskjet F2235. The printing and scanning functionality were both working fine when I was using Ubuntu 11.04. Then I switched to lubuntu 11.10. And now 'Simple Scan' doesn't detect my scanner, but it used to before. Please help!
<ankur> It is a MFD.
<Mr_EE1> good morniing everyone
<Mr_EE1> guys i have an ATI graphic but dont want to make compiz and cairo dock, when i enable them it freezes or dont do them whats the problem or what should i do?
<Mr_EE1> i am using 11.10
<xsaidx> hello guys
<Mr_EE1> hello
<Mr_EE1> hey guys i need to use compiz in lubuntu 11.10
<Mr_EE1> hello guys i want to use compiz at lubuntu 11.10 how do i it
<holstein> Mr_EE1: need?... ive never thought of it as a need
<holstein> i like it though... let me get a few things for you
<Mr_EE1> holstein: ok thanks
<holstein> what i would suggest.. install compiz and the settings manager... run this from the terminal to test
<holstein> compiz --replace
<holstein> then, you can look into adding that command at startup with LXDE, or however you want to do it
<elz89> I am still having problems with bluetooth, every other *buntu sees it, lunbuntu does not.
<elz89> Not sure where to start with this one.
<holstein> elz89: are you certain its the same version? the same kernel?
<elz89> yes
<elz89> holstein: yes
<elz89> holstein: uname -a
<elz89> Linux toshiba-nb200 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<holstein> i would probably load up a live CD its working in, and look around at the packages... maybe just searching bluetooth in synaptic, and do the same from the installed lubuntu
<elz89> holstein: yes it worked live cd, kinda...
<Cort> how can I make LXDE the default?
<Cort> anyone?
<Mr_EE1> holstein: i have done that about the compiz--replace but it dreezes what shoul i do now
<Mr_EE1> it doesnt show the panel now
<Mr_EE1> anyone help
<me-1> hi...is Lubuntu adored by canononical
<bekor> anyone here?
<bioterror> I am
<bekor> how are you?
<bioterror> fine thanks, I gues
<bioterror> s
<bioterror> my back is getting a little better
<bekor> what version are you using?hey i got a bad back to four floating ribs for one
<bekor> ever use compiz in lubuntu
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> xcompmgr yes
<bekor> is that better?
<bioterror> probably depends what you're looking for
<bioterror> okay
<Gege71> anyone use pidgin there ?
<bioterror> Gege71, any issues?
<xsaidx> Gege71: hello me
<xsaidx> bioterror: you dont ?
<Gege71> bioterror> sorry :)
<Gege71> yes i have the buddy list permanently blinking
<xsaidx> Gege71: uhm im sorry but i didnt get you
<bioterror> Gege71, does any other window blink?
<Gege71> <bioterror> : xsaidx helped me with plugin config, i will do some test. but no only buddy list was blinking.
<Gege71> it seems now to work, but not sure what is did :)
<xsaidx> Gege71:  its self explanatory tho you ticked the box you wanted thats it ; ]
<_3st_> No Software center in Lubuntu ?
<xsaidx> _3st_: theres you have to add the lubuntu ppa first
<_3st_> ppa ?
<xsaidx> _3st_: hang on
<_3st_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_to_install_Lubuntu_Software_Center_.28LSC.29
<_3st_> ahh ok :)
<xsaidx> yesh thts it
<RidDrib> Hi
<lubuntu1986> when is the next *buntu release gonna be?
<lubiana> 12.04
#lubuntu 2011-11-20
<psychx-> When I was running Ubuntu 11.10, my keyboard commands (play, next, previous, etc) worked perfect with Banshee for example. Now on Lubuntu, they aren't working. Can someone help me?
<maraz> you'll need to look at ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<maraz> dunno if there's a better way
<psychx-> it says the specified directory is not valid
<br0ther> psychx-: there are pretty detailed instructions for the volume up/down buttons in the lxde wiki faq at http://wiki.lxde.org/en/FAQ - that said it will be the same tip that maraz gave but with the gory details ofc
<br0ther> psychx-: and ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml is indeed the correct location
<psychx-> mike@mike-lubuntu:~$ ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<psychx-> bash: /home/mike/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml: Permission denied
<psychx-> mike@mike-lubuntu:~$ sudo ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<psychx-> sudo: /home/mike/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml: command not found
<psychx-> btw my volume buttons work great
<psychx-> its pause/play next/previous that i need
<reD_Fox> man, this is driving me nuts
<reD_Fox> just installed lubuntu on a partioned drive
<reD_Fox> grub says "unknown filesystem"
<reD_Fox> heh
<reD_Fox> the other two Os's boot fine...
<reD_Fox> I've tried reinstalling...
<reD_Fox> ...and reinstalling
<reD_Fox> ...and formatting
<reD_Fox> and reformatting
<reD_Fox> wierd...
<reD_Fox> I just deleted the windows partition and the lubuntu partition
<reD_Fox> combined the space into a new partition
<reD_Fox> installed lubuntu
<reD_Fox> and everything works
<reD_Fox> psh
<reD_Fox> back to the drawing board...
<reD_Fox> does grub have trouble reading a filesystem on a partition if it's toward the end of the drive?
<Triumphguy> Anyone know how to disable the super key from starting the LXDE menu?  I use the super key for my default keybindings and it opens the menu everytime.
<reD_Fox> Triumphguy: Have you browsed the /etc/xdg/ XML files?
<Triumphguy> no haven't tried that,  I looked through the config file for lxpanel but that doesn't seem to be an option
<reD_Fox> yeah
<reD_Fox> I don't see it...
<reD_Fox> grep for <action name="ShowMenu">
<reD_Fox> look for the one with the keybinding
<reD_Fox> a lot of keybindings are in /etc/xdg/openbox/rc.xml
<reD_Fox> ...but I don't see the root-menu activator
<Triumphguy> ok I'll take a look at it
<reD_Fox> hmm
<reD_Fox> better grep for root-menu
<reD_Fox> there are a lot of other showmenu actions :)
<Triumphguy> yea it's the little things that are a pain, all my computers have the same keybindings
<reD_Fox> oops
<reD_Fox> totally wrong place
<reD_Fox> see this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73043/how-do-i-unbind-super-key-from-menu-in-lubuntu ?
<reD_Fox> (I haven't verified...)
<reD_Fox> yep, that seems to be it...
<reD_Fox> Super_L and Super_R are both defined in .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<reD_Fox> they activate "lxpanelctl menu"
<reD_Fox> Triumphguy: ^^^
<Triumphguy> Yea it was all on one line which is why I didn't see it thanks for the help!!  I knew I couldn't be the only one with this problem
<bioterror> I've made a bug raport about that
<bioterror> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/890394
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 890394 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "lxmenu is run everytime you use shortcut using super -key" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bioterror> press that it affects you too
<Triumphguy> will do
<reD_Fox> hmm
<reD_Fox> how come the lubuntu livecd doesn't always bring up the graphical interface?
<reD_Fox> on the comp I'm booting it on, it's been about 50/50
<reD_Fox> and the interface that comes up after I "startx" looks a bit different from the one when it loads automatically...
<bioterror> reD_Fox, you should look for logs
<bioterror> reD_Fox, startx is a wrong command
<bioterror> you should use "startlubuntu"
<bioterror> or try 'sudo service lxdm restart'
<reD_Fox> ahh
<reD_Fox> the comp I'm booting it on must have some problems, because the graphical interface will load occasionally
<reD_Fox> but it's sporadic
<reD_Fox> oh well
<reD_Fox> it runs when it runs :)
<bioterror> when it doesnt run, can you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<reD_Fox> (man... I liked grub's old menu.lst a lot better...)
<bioterror> reD_Fox, that's why I'm using arch linux ;)
<bioterror> legacy grub <3
<reD_Fox> heh
<reD_Fox> yeah
<reD_Fox> I peeked at the log
<reD_Fox> 594 lines, it is
<bioterror> quite many lines
<reD_Fox> maybe I'll look at it next time _before_ I type "startx"
<bioterror> you should
<reD_Fox> hmph
<reD_Fox> an Xorg.0.log file isn't even generated on a fail...
<bioterror> huh?
<bioterror> do you have .xsession-errors
<bioterror> or something like that it was
<reD_Fox> dunno...
<bioterror> there must be something :P
<bioterror> how else we could see what's wrong
<reD_Fox> yeah
<reD_Fox> I'm not too concerned, though
<reD_Fox> the installed version has booted fine so far
<reD_Fox> and all I'm using is the command line atm anyway
<reD_Fox> ...but it is still curious :)
<reD_Fox> wow, finally...
<reD_Fox> grub is working with my 3 partitions
<reD_Fox> that was a headache and a half
<reD_Fox> bleh
<reD_Fox> and it's like it'll be at least another half a headache to get Windows XP to be the first option...
<reD_Fox> grr
<bioterror> how so?
<bioterror> you have in /etc/default/grub line GRUB_DEFAULT="xxxx" A
<reD_Fox> 'cause it's being added by the os_prober script
<reD_Fox> right
<bioterror> add your exact windows line in there
<bioterror> Windows XP
<reD_Fox> that's simple enough
<bioterror> or what ever it is
<bioterror> how the grub shows it in the menu
<reD_Fox> but I'd still like to order them so that the next two options beneath it are the other two linux distros for easy selection
<bioterror> that's not how ubuntu wants it to work :(
<reD_Fox> and it seems that everytime os_prober runs (i.e. during an update_grub) it will remove any ordering I've done manually in grub.cfg
<reD_Fox> right
<bioterror> as it generates the grub.cfg
<reD_Fox> heh
<bioterror> everytime kernel is updated
<reD_Fox> mm hmm
<reD_Fox> hmm
<reD_Fox> can you have dup'd entries?
 * reD_Fox goes to try it...
<sowhat> hello! can you please suggest good php editor ?
<phiscribe> they are just text files, if you want syntax highlighting and such maybe geany?
<lubiana> sowhat: google told me that gphpedit might be what youre looking for
<sowhat> syntax highligthing and this feature which suggests function name when you start typing it
<phiscribe> geanry, does that im pretty sure, ive not tried gphpedit as its for gnome, kate should do this under kde
<phiscribe> just apt-get geany its small, can add plugins later
<sowhat> sorry for stupid question, but what is under Lubuntu - kde, gnome or what? :D
<lubiana> lxde
<phiscribe> not kde or gnome,
<lubiana> you hould try geany
<sowhat> okay, thanks
<lubiana> if you like lubuntu, than geany might be exactly what you are looking for :-)
<phiscribe> i love geany, (and kate too),  i use it for anything text
<phiscribe> even has a windows version for when im in that world
<sowhat> sowhat@lubuntu:~$ apt-get geany
<sowhat> E: Invalid operation geany
<lubiana> sowhat: apt-get install geany
<phiscribe> sorry i abbriviated
<phiscribe> sudo apt-get install geany
<sowhat> :) tnx
<lubiana> no problem
<lubiana> well, no i have a question too
<lubiana> how do i set keyboard shortcuts in lubuntu?
<phiscribe> no clue there, im on kde machine atm
<phiscribe> rc.xml maybe
<phiscribe> LXKeymap
<lubiana> phiscribe: no, thats only for setting the keyboard layout
<lubiana> i also checked the openbox config
<lubiana> but there ist still some lxde config files to check out
<phiscribe> doex lxde handle that or soemthing else
<phiscribe> openbox maybe
<phiscribe> i got to manyos itis
<lubiana> well, then i have to look into the openbox config again
<phiscribe> lxde-rc.xml or rc.xml
<phiscribe> or add one of those key dameons
<sowhat> can you tell me, what key combination I need to press on Geany to do tag completion?
<phiscribe> tab mabye sowhat
<sowhat> nope, tab doesnt work. What is he pressing in this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbh1mVsVeU0&feature=player_embedded
<sowhat> tab started working :) thanks
<sowhat> I like Geany
<phiscribe> you were blowing my brain for a second
<phiscribe> yeah lots of funciton, small footprint
<Gege71> hello
<Newk> what program is best to use to change color themes for lubuntu/lxde ?
<Gege71> Newk> i'm looking for such a prog :)
<david_j_r> Does anyone have experience with old webcams on Lubuntu?
<wrecksdart> Hello all--I was on the hunt for a lightweight ubuntu install, started at Xubuntu, and eventually made my way to Lubuntu, and I'm very happy with it.  That said, I have one question...
<wrecksdart> When running the installer, I noticed that I couldn't change the focus by pressing the tab button--is this by design?
<reisio> 11.10 hybrid?
<psychx-> I am trying to setup my keyboard to work with Banshee correctly. I am being told to edit my ~/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml file; but all I have is a ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml file. Is that the same thing?
<jibust> Hi, I'm a new Lubuntu 11.10 user. I have it running on an old Dell 630m. At first it was incredibly fast but now its is extremely slow. I have it up to date, and recently it is slower than windows XP. The letters take time to appear while I type, when I open applications it takes at least 20 secs. Any help would be appreciated.
<jibust> Anyone here who can help?
<wxl> omg i'm gonna pull my hair out
<wxl> can someone look at my lubuntu-rc.xml? i keep getting an error on it that i cna't find
<theredbaron_> jibust run top from a command line and see what is taking up the cpu cycles.  And I could look wxl, but I don't know if I could fix. Upload it somewhere.
<wxl> gimme a sec theredbaron_
<theredbaron_> O, and I would guess that it would be the same Psychx.
<jibust> @theredbaron if I run top, chrome browser is the only process taking up any cpu, but if I close chrome, the computer is still slow
<wxl> wtf
<wxl> now freaking pastebinit is messing with me
<theredbaron_> try this wxl http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<theredbaron_> Um, could be you have a process doing lots of read/writes jibust. Not sure how to check. Give me a sec.
<jibust> ok, thanks
<wxl> apparently the first line of it was keeping it from going there because it's confusing it for php: "<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>"
<wxl> anywho theredbaron_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/744777/
<theredbaron_> Can you paste the error?
<theredbaron_> I am sure this isn't the "right" way jibust, but can you install htop. A ncurses top thing. Lets you sort process but all kindsa things.
<wxl> grr i guess i have to type it out
<theredbaron_> then run it and sort by niceness. See if anything is overshadowing things.
<theredbaron_> Ha, yeah, I hate that stuff wxl
<jibust> ok, let me give it a try
<wxl> aw crap
<wxl> One or emore XML syntax errors were found while parsing the Openbox configuration files. See stdout for more information. The last error seen was in file "/home/wxl/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml" line 856, with message: Premature end of data in tag openbox_config line 4
<theredbaron_> Also, have you tried removing all your old packages, orphend packages.
<wxl> s/emore/more
<jibust> I remove those with autoremove right?
<wxl> oh i think i found it!
<theredbaron_> do you have synaptic installed jibust?
<theredbaron_> Also, awesome. What is it wxl?
<jibust> yes id o
<wxl> bullshit
<jibust> yes i do
<wxl> should be a "</keybind>" at line 430
<theredbaron_> Ah, well, if that fixes it. AWESOME.
<wxl> wow that was easy
<wxl> what's ridiculous it that has NOTHING to do with any of that error
<wxl> oh well whatever
<theredbaron_> Well, now to try and focus on jibust. :) Nice going finding it then.
<wxl> right indeed
<theredbaron_> Start up synaptic
<jibust> done
<theredbaron_> Go to settings filters
<jibust> yes
<theredbaron_> Crap, I forgot you might not have deborphan yet. install that first. It finds libs, unused packages, ect to be removed.
<jibust> ok, installing
<theredbaron_> Once you have that, go to settings/filters. Press new and name it "removable". Only have Orphaned auto removable and residual config checked. And press ok.
<theredbaron_> That adds a button under custom filters that list all things that can be unneeded or have leftover files.
<theredbaron_> afk. One min
<jibust> done
<theredbaron_> Were there alot of packages in there?
<jibust> 9
<theredbaron_> :( not much. Any of them big things, daemons, ect?
<theredbaron_> Eh, either way, right click and mark for complete removal.
<jibust> nope
<jibust> ok, done
<theredbaron_> Ok, open up a term and type sudo htop
<jibust> ok
<theredbaron_> well, left click on mem, cpu, ect and tell me what comes up on top.
<theredbaron_> Hope something will show up. :)
<jibust> you mean cpu% mem%?
<theredbaron_> yeah. when you click it, it sorts by that. that way you can see what is using the most cpu, mem, ext
<jibust> ok, in cpu% the top 5 are: 1-3 chrome, 4 htop and 5 is a process called /usr/bin/X :0 vt07 -nolisten tcp
<bekor> hey friends anyone available?
<theredbaron_> Well, that isn't anything. /usr/bin/x is your "desktop" for lack of a better word.
<theredbaron_> Howdy Bekor.
<theredbaron_> K, so time to make it show some more jibust. press F2
<bekor> hi i just updated to 11.10 and know i have three internet icons any idea how to get rid of two of them?
<theredbaron_> Sec bekor I know, but got to look. :)
<jibust> done
<theredbaron_> go down to display options and make sure nothing is hidden. Then go to columns move all the way right and add IO_Read_Rate IO_Write_rate to the active columns then press F10
<theredbaron_> Now bekor, I take it you mean from your menu bar?
<bekor> yes
<jibust> done
<theredbaron_> I take it you want a gui editor then? Something to remove it with? DL http://sourceforge.net/projects/lxmed/files/latest/download?source=files
<theredbaron_> Ok, now you are back on the main screen right jibust?
<jibust> yes I am
<theredbaron_> click the IOWR button to arrange by the write's.
<jibust> done everything shows 0
<jibust> actually, this is the top one jbd2/sdal-8
<jibust> and Network MAnager
<bekor> their are three internet icons on the bottom task bar
<theredbaron_> O, the task bar. Sorry, much eaiser.
<theredbaron_> Jibust is it a notebook?
<jibust> yes it is
<theredbaron_> Rightclick on the icons Bekor, and go to app launch bar settings and just click and remove.
<jibust> an old Dell 630m i wasn't using.
<theredbaron_> open up synaptic again and see if laptop-mode is installed then jibust.
<theredbaron_> Did that do it Bekor?
<bekor> still trying to figure it out do not see them in the list
<jibust> do you mean laptop-mode-tools
<theredbaron_> yeah, is it installed jibust
<theredbaron_> ?
<jibust> no it is not
<theredbaron_> what is in the list bekor?
<theredbaron_> then install it, it is a thing that helps laptops run better. I did a quick check on jbd2/sdal-8 and I found my way to it as being a prob with a few lappys who didin't have the tools installed
<bekor> i think isee it know
<theredbaron_> Hopefully that will help the things out a bit.
<bekor> well i see monitor network status should i remove that and install it again?
<theredbaron_> I don't think so. You just want to have the three internet things removed from your app launch thing right?
<bekor> i do not see them in the list
<theredbaron_> sec..
<bekor> i am in panel preferances should i be somewhere else?
<jibust> @theredbaron I want to thank you for all your patience, you have been extremely helpful. I have to go now, but I have to admit the pc feels a lot snappier, maybe its just my imagination, but anyway thanks.
<theredbaron_> Ha, well, hope I helped a little at least.
<theredbaron_> yea. check out this pic. Do you want to have them removed from where I have circled? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/40/testbs.png/
<bekor> are you talking to me?
<theredbaron_> If so, when you right click on the item, don't click panel settings, click "Application Launch bar Settings". It should be at the top. And yeah, sorry. I try and put names in when I say something so to know for sure, but forgot Bekor.
<bekor> i do not see anything like that when i right click on the wireless icon
<theredbaron_> Do you have mtpaint intalled? It comes with lubuntu. If so, can you open it up, press file new, and click grab screenshot. Then circle what you are talking about. Cause I might have been way off. :( Then upload it to imageshack.us.
<bekor> where is screen shot listed?
<theredbaron_> when you press new, there is a pop up that asks what kinda new thing you want, and one of the dots you can pick is grab screenshot.
<theredbaron_> Or, if it isn't working right I think you can just type mtpaint -s from the command line.
<bekor> ok i got it how do i send it to you?
<theredbaron_> in a web browser go to imageshack.us. Click browse and go to where you saved the screenshot. Then click upload now.
<bekor> ok hold on i have to do it again because i had it on i task bar when not used and it was not their
<theredbaron_> :) I am not going anywhere.
<bekor> sorry having issues it is basically three icons next to eachother instead of one
<theredbaron_> Ok, well, is it the wifi icons, or the internet icons That is where I am confused.
<theredbaron_> What happens when you click them?
<bekor> tipicle thing just gives you conig options
<theredbaron_> Well, then right click panel, go to panel settings. (Don't click the icon, just a random empty spot)
<theredbaron_> Go to panel applets and scroll down to "System tray". Do you have more then one "system tray"?
<bekor> i got an idea isn't their  a start up menue somewhere maybe i can make it only one their instead of three
<bekor> that did not do anything
<theredbaron_> That depends on if it is starting up 3 different things, or if it it just has 3 different system tray sets, but good pint. Didn't think of that.
<theredbaron_> Go to preferences desktop Session Settingss. That is the autostart thing.
<bekor> i have three spacers on the list is that normal
<theredbaron_> On desktop sessions?
<theredbaron_> Cause if you are talking about the panel preferences then that is ok.
<bekor> on ad or remove panel  items it says i have three spacers am i suppose to?
<theredbaron_> Yeah, that is right. Just space between some of the panel items. keeps them separated a bit.
<bekor> i saw on start up menue their was only one network thingy i was hoping to see three than i could remove the other two
<theredbaron_> Yeah, that would have been nice.
<bekor> not sure what to do i wish their was some kind of replace apllication in the terminal or commands or something
<theredbaron_> one sec, let me check something.
<theredbaron_> Go to your home folder, press ctrl h, to unhide all folders. Go to .config/autostart. See if you have any multi starts there.
<theredbaron_> If that doesn't work, I  am really out of ideas. You should post in ubuntuforums.org for help. Sorry. Never had this issue before.
<bekor> the only thing i have in their for some reason is docky
<theredbaron_> Sorry. That is why I always do fresh install's. There are often weird little quirks that come over with upgrades.
<bekor> i see i have had issues also i will just live with it for now thaks
<bekor> come up with anything new email me at bekor@gmail.com
<theredbaron_> Sorry. I wish I was of more help. Still, I would post on the forums. There might be someone who has seen it before and knows a fix.  And will do.
<bekor> thanks again
#lubuntu 2012-11-12
<ascii> Well, it finally got past it, but I'm not sure what made it because I made several changes altogether: I plugged in the battery, noapic and nolapic
<ariabbas> .
<DarkSim> Hello :) I was thinking about trying Lubuntu, but I already have Ubuntu 12.10 installed, can I install Lubuntu without having to reinstall everything?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<DarkSim> Thank you bioterror, so do I install Lubuntu first, then remove Ubuntu?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> if find lubuntu satisfying
<DarkSim> can I run Lubuntu even if I have Ubuntu still on it, so I can try it out first
<DarkSim> I've tried everything now but LXDE haha, a lot of people recommended it so I thought hey
<DarkSim> let's do this
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> you can choose your desired session
<DarkSim> Hm, command doesn't work
<DarkSim> Seems to be a lot of dependencies which is the problem
<DarkSim> bioterror, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1352964/
<bioterror> give that -f ;)
<DarkSim> Didn't work either
<DarkSim> Try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution)
<bioterror> can you sudo apt-get purge libqtgui4
<DarkSim> nope
<DarkSim> May be of help, I upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 yesterday
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> sudo apt-get autoremove
<bioterror> does it remove unneeded stuff?
<DarkSim> 2 dependencies
<DarkSim> tried -f
<DarkSim> no something happened
<DarkSim> now*
<bioterror> it's nice when you get dependency problems :D
<DarkSim> removingremovingremovingremoving
<bioterror> :-)
<DarkSim> Ok I might have lied earlier I haven't tried all DE's but I tried a few now :P
<DarkSim> now I'm done with autoremove, so what's next, Lubuntu?
<DarkSim> or update?
<bioterror> try sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<DarkSim> Woop woop :)
<DarkSim> I need to check out a few things about changing themes though since the only reason I haven't tried LXDE yet was because all the screenshots of it was so ugly haha
 * bioterror gives bad eye
<DarkSim> I'm sorry, but the internet gave me a bad image of LXDE
<DarkSim> It looked like some kind of kindergarden OS to me with all those horribly bright colored buttons everywhere
<DarkSim> Hopefully I am wrong
<DarkSim> Which I probably am
<bioterror> 11.10 looks good
<bioterror> and also this 12.10
<DarkSim> Installation is done, bioterror
<DarkSim> Hello again
<DarkSim> Trying out and configuring LXDE right now
<DarkSim> It's not as bad I thought, but it's not really a miracle either, hard to put my finger on it
<bioterror> once you pop, you cant stop!
<bioterror> so what's the problem?
<DarkSim> Trying to make the UI a bit more hip, a bit more pop
<bioterror> but it's that by default
<DarkSim> If I judge things from out of the box I think Xfce still has my top score
<DarkSim> since it's really easy to adjust properly
<DarkSim> but I will just spend some more time in Lxde and see if I can make it work there as well
<DarkSim> Since if I can then it's a win since Lxde is lighter and faster
<bioterror> DarkSim, lxde + openbox is quite versatile if you are used to terminal
<DarkSim> Which I am not :(
<DarkSim> I don't want to rant too much in here, it's not right
<DarkSim> I'll just cope with it
<blup1> hello
<blup1> I have a question
<blup1> how can I change the name of My computer?
<blup1> I tried it with the command Hostaname .... , but it didnt chance anything
<leoquant> blup1, via /etc/hosts
<leoquant> but it is tricky
<leoquant> /etc/hostname
<leoquant> linkage: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/how-to-change-hostname-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<leoquant> these two files you have to "rename"
<blup1> ah, you mean the content of these files :D
<blup1> ok, thanks
<leoquant> lol indeed
<leoquant> ツ
<blup1> another question
<blup1> how to transfer something between two laptops via "Create new wireless Network"?
<ToeTag> Does anyone know what specifically is different about the "MAC" .iso  for Lubu?
<managical> I got lubuntu on my pc and its got everything all revved up. I noticed acpid wasn't installed so I downloaded that off synaptic. I'm not sure how to manage the power settings are we still using cpu-freq?
<ToeTag> managing power in regards to battery life?
<ToeTag> The utility <jupiter> always receives really high accolades
<ToeTag> in regards to tuning the cpy/kernel/hardware with respect to battery/AC
<managical> um no I mean like power saving settings, my fans and everything are spinning full force
#lubuntu 2012-11-13
<testingone> hi guys, are any software developers/ programmers running lubuntu here/
<philipballew> kexibq, many are
 * pmatulis wonders why it takes 20 seconds for the f/f downloads window to close...
<zuperman> hello
<zuperman> hello
<zuperman> i have problem
<zuperman> i tried to install lubuntu
<zuperman> from regular .iso
<zuperman> but it failed
<zuperman> then i tried alternate install
<zuperman> and it fails at select and install sofrware
<zuperman> i tried nomodeset
<zuperman> but can't  do anything
<zuperman> help?
<holstein> zuperman: i would get to the live desktop.. can you get to the live desktop?
<zuperman> no, that's the problem
<zuperman> i finish installation
<zuperman> and try to start x
<holstein> zuperman: i would expect the same support from the live CD as the install
<holstein> zuperman: does nomodeset work for the live CD?
<zuperman> no, i'm installing from usb stick
<zuperman> alternate install
<zuperman> has no live session
<holstein> zuperman: i would get to the desktop using a live CD.. or USB
<holstein> zuperman: if not.. then install the alternate, and let me know when you get the desktop installed
<holstein> it can be tricky using alternate iso's and USB sticks
<zuperman> that's problem holstein
<holstein> zuperman: corret
<zuperman> i CAN'T install desktop
<holstein> zuperman: why?
<zuperman> it fails to install it
<holstein> zuperman: i would expect the same results and failures
<zuperman> it fails at step "select and install software"
<holstein> zuperman: the live one?
<holstein> zuperman:  would make a USB stick with the live CD
<zuperman> i tried before
<holstein> i would *not* select or choose to download *anything* during the install
<zuperman> but it can't install it
<holstein> in fact, i would skip setting up the network til after install
<zuperman> regular live cd fails at some point
<holstein> zuperman: have you tried as i mentioned above?
<zuperman> i tried that all
<holstein> zuperman: fire it up, and let me know where
<holstein> zuperman: ok
<zuperman> so, it installs base system
<zuperman> and if i finish install at that point
<zuperman> it boots to command line
<zuperman> no gui
<zuperman> when i try to "start x"
<zuperman> it returns error
<holstein> zuperman: ok.. thast differnt than what i am understanding
<zuperman> something like
<holstein> you *do* install... the installer doesnt fail.. correct? you have lubuntu instaled?
<holstein> zuperman: is that correct? you have an installation?
<zuperman> yes
<holstein> zuperman: OK
<holstein> zuperman: are you online?
<zuperman> but no gui
<zuperman> yes, on other computer
<holstein> zuperman: the machine that has no gui.. log in and see that you are online
<zuperman> how?
<holstein> zuperman: i would type the username in where it asks... input the user password
<zuperman> aw, i did it
<zuperman> when it boots up
<zuperman> i tupe ussername
<holstein> then i would run 'ping -c 8 google.com'
<holstein> see that you are online ^^
<zuperman> ok, wait, to go to other room
<zuperman> just a sec
<holstein> nt to state the obvious.. but you will need to be hard wired to the internet at this point
<holstein> zuperman: hello?
<holstein> zuperman: just boot the machine up to the prompt, input the username and the password.. and google something real quick to see if its online
<holstein> you can check that the network cable is plugged in
<zuperman> hey
<zuperman> im online
<holstein> in the same place you pinged... input
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> press the enter key
<holstein> then...
<holstein> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<zuperman> upgrade
<zuperman> oh...
<zuperman> ok
<zuperman> brb
<holstein> press the enterkey and report errors
<zuperman> ok
<zuperman> the following packages have unmet dependencies...
<zuperman> and then list of packages
<holstein> zuperman: what iso did you use?.. did you test it?
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> zuperman: try this..
<holstein> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<zuperman> ok. wait a sec
<holstein> sudo aptitude install lubuntu-desktop
<zuperman> i have aptitude
<zuperman> installed
<holstein> zuperman: sudo aptitude install lubuntu-desktop
<zuperman> it shows me some dependencies issues
<zuperman> and asks me if i want to proceed
<holstein> zuperman: back out and try
<holstein> sudo apt-get install lxde
<zuperman> unable to locate package lxde
<zuperman> :/
<holstein> zuperman: sudo apt-get install lxde-common
<holstein> zuperman: try and just type that in right now
<holstein> and see what happens
<zuperman> has no installation candidate
<holstein> zuperman: if it were my box, i would confirm the iso
<holstein> what should you do?
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> report any errors
<holstein> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<zuperman> no errors on update
<holstein> report errors.. reboot
<zuperman> ok...
<holstein> zuperman: im going to give you ave 4 things
<holstein> take note and do them in order
<zuperman> ok
<holstein> sudo apt-get get update
<holstein> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<holstein> reboot
<holstein> sudo reboot (this will reboot from the command prompt)
<holstein> sudo aptitude install lubuntu-desktop
<holstein> report errors...
<zuperman> ok. brb
<zuperman> it goes like this:
<zuperman> upgrade does nothing
<zuperman> 0 packages will be updated... so on
<zuperman> i do sudo reboot
<zuperman> try installing ubuntu desktop
<zuperman> it asks something
<zuperman> some dependency issues
<zuperman> i enter "y"
<holstein> i said nothing about entering y
<zuperman> it then asks something
<holstein> i said
<holstein> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<holstein> then report errors
<zuperman> nono, safe-upgrade
<zuperman> goes with no errors
<holstein> ok
<zuperman> but it upgrades 0 packages
<holstein> then.. sudo aptitude install lubuntu-desktop
<zuperman> i did it...
<holstein> ok
<zuperman> i just told u that
<zuperman> it asks to confirm
<zuperman> and in the end
<holstein> zuperman: sure
<holstein> zuperman: no errors though.. correct?
<holstein> you'll be asked to confirm
<zuperman> no, but it asks for cd
<zuperman> in the end
<zuperman> lubuntu 12.10 cd
<holstein> well, you can put that cd in if you'd like
<holstein> but i would look at...
<zuperman> wants me to insert it in /media/cdrom
<zuperman> i did it
<holstein> ok.. and it wont work
<zuperman> it spins, but it cant read it
<holstein> sure.. whatever
<holstein> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<zuperman> sec
<holstein> # is a comment... means commented out
<holstein> if you see lines referring to CD, put a # in front of the lines
<holstein> the question is... how did this get screwed up..
<holstein> that is more of an issue
<holstein> what would i do?
<zuperman> nano: command not found
<holstein> i would download the 12.04 live desktop version
<holstein> verify the iso
<holstein> install.. and enjoy
<holstein> zuperman: sudo apt-get install nano
<zuperman> ok, its LTS?
<zuperman> 12.04?
<holstein> zuperman: 12.04 is lts... lubuntu has no lts
<zuperman> oh...
<zuperman> ok :)
<zuperman> this was my first attempt to install lubuntu
<zuperman> i used ubuntu
<holstein> zuperman: you can just insatll ubuntu
<holstein> and install lubuntu desktop
<holstein> zuperman: or lxde
<holstein> zuperman: do what is easy,a nd what works...
<zuperman> i can, but i have question
<holstein> i think you might have bad iso's
<zuperman> if i install ubuntu, and lubuntu desktop or lxde
<holstein> you can verify them from the boot menu pressing shift.. or
<holstein> !md5 | zuperman
<ubottu> zuperman: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zuperman> will it work
<zuperman> for older computer
<holstein> zuperman: i can only say what works for me.. doing what you have already tried works for me
<zuperman> whats faster?
<holstein> zuperman: not sure what issues you are specifically encountering
<zuperman> i want light os
<holstein> zuperman: the machine will get no faster... lubuntu is a light OS
<zuperman> i have amd 2000+ processor, 756 RAM
<zuperman> and ati radeon all in wonder 9000 card
<zuperman> ...
<zuperman> it has 64 MB's
<holstein> should be fine with whatever you choose
<zuperman> so, ubuntu, then lubuntu-desktop?
<holstein> zuperman: whatever is easy and works
<holstein> zuperman: if you cant install lubuntu, just install ubuntu minimal and add
<holstein> which is currently what seems to be failing for you
<holstein> if you have installed ubuntu before, and that works, do that
<zuperman> ubuntu minimal... where to find it?
<zuperman> its another iso or..?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<zuperman> ok, thanks
<zuperman> ill try that
<zuperman> so, install minimal cd, like regular, get to classic session,
<zuperman> and install lubuntu-desktop?
<zuperman> oh, and, can i make bootable usb with minimal cd iso? or it has to be cd?
<holstein> zuperman: you install ubuntu, from the mini iso
<holstein> then, you install lubuntu-desktop or whatever you like
<holstein> zuperman: usb should work fine
#lubuntu 2012-11-14
<WillZ> Hello.
<WillZ> With the LiveCD/USB version of 12.10, has anyone else noticed that other drives don't connect properly?
<WillZ> It doesn't mount or access any flash drives you plug into it.  Gives an "/Acc" error...
<WillZ> ...
<WillZ> lively crowd....
<Wezel> I've just installed lubuntu 12.04 on an old laptop without PAE support. Will I safely be able to upgrade to 12.10??
<Unit193> Well, the issue with that would be the kernel wouldn't get updates, and you'd have to set the 3.2.x kernel as the default or select it on bootup.
<Wezel> Thanks
<Unit193> There isn't any officially supported method to get non-PAE on *buntu 12.10.
<K350> I'm currently usin gKubuntu and I've a KDE them ethat I really love. Now I'm going to use Lubuntu instead. But I would love to use my favorite KDE theme. Is that somehow possible?
<holstein> K350: everything is possible, since its all open.. though, pulling that theme over into gtk or whatever is not going to happen
<holstein> i would just try and emulate the theme aspects
<K350> holstein: hm, ok. I haven't checked yet. But there's an option to customize the theme in Lubuntu, right?
<zotta> anybody here?
<zotta> hello?
<zotta> helloooo?
<zotta> anybody here?
<bioterror> yes
<zotta> ok
<zotta> i have installed lxde
<zotta> but the taskbar and start menu won't show
<zotta> the desktop is completely white
<zotta> but i can ricght-click to start a terminal
<bioterror> but you did not install lubuntu-desktop?
<zotta> when i minimize windows they just disappear
<zotta> no, i did not install lubuntu-desktop
<zotta> but yesterday it worked just fine
<zotta> with lxde
<zotta> but I had to reinstall the os
<zotta> because of failed updates
<zotta> any idea, why there is no start menu?
<zotta> will it help to install lubuntu-desktop?
<bioterror> or lubuntu-core
<zotta> it is actually a server i want to access via vnc
<zotta> headless
<bioterror> then lubuntu-core ;)
<bioterror> it fetches openbox, needed lxde components and  nothing else
<zotta> installing...
<zotta> white desktop
<bioterror> did you start it with command: startlubuntu
<focus_well> How does one do a Lubuntu from scratch? I'm trying to make my own ARM board and then put Linux on it. I found the MK802 and the Lubuntu on that is really excellent!
<zotta> zotta@zotta:~$ vncserver
<zotta> New 'zotta:1 (zotta)' desktop is zotta:1
<zotta> Starting applications specified in /home/zotta/.vnc/xstartup
<zotta> Log file is /home/zotta/.vnc/zotta:1.log
<zotta> zotta@zotta:~$ startlubuntu
<zotta> white screen
<focus_well> The gist of my current understanding is that you compile kernel for the CPU in already working Lubuntu such as the MK802, then blank.
<bioterror> zotta, is it possible to check with display what this headless server shows?
<bioterror> or is there too much distance?
<zotta> just a few thousand kilometers
<bioterror> :D
<zotta> the strange thing is until yesterday i had nearly the same configuration
<zotta> and it worked fine
<zotta> until some updates screwed up the system
<zotta> so i had to reinstall it from scratch
<bioterror> I have never actually used servers and VNC, just my mac had VNC running on OS X as I did not always wanted to walk stairs down
<bioterror> so I'm not a VNC expert
<zotta> I googled and some people semmed to have the same problem on actual desktops
<zotta> but found no solution
<bioterror> zotta, sounds nice :D
<zotta> i got something:
<zotta> if i log in into another user
<zotta> everything works as it should
<zotta> hmm
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> sounds like rm -rf !
<zotta> wtf does that do?
<bioterror> removing configuration files that could affect your desktop ;)
<zotta> i do not want to delete all config files
<zotta> i got at least one program, where i do not want the config file deleted
<zotta> and my document folder of yourse
<zotta> *course
<zotta> YAY!!!
<zotta> working
<zotta> deleted everything in my profile, except what i really need
<bioterror> :-)
<zleap> hi
<zleap> why does'nt something crash when you want it to ?
<zleap> just logged out and ten logged in,   skype crashed and it came up with the crash handler and reporting program,   i let this do what it wants then ijt closes,  i then figure it may be worth filing a bug report on it in oder to improve it,  so log out and back in hoping skype would crash and make the handler come up again and it didn't crash
<zleap> grrr
<bioterror> you gotta love that sercurity hole filled propietary software
<mungojerry> anyone know if there are plans to backport openbox to 12.04 containing the fixes for the 3.5.0.2 crash?
<mungojerry> bug 938379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 938379 in openbox (Ubuntu) "openbox crashed with SIGABRT after closing context menu" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938379
<xnox> mungojerry: the bug is not nominated for precise, so no there are no current plans.
<xnox> mungojerry: is the diff / patch small & sane?
<xnox> just for _that_ crash?
<mungojerry> xnox, the diff is quite small
<mungojerry> for that crash
<mungojerry> however i noticed that 12.10 users are having just as many crashes (from looking at errors.ubuntu.com), just don't know which crash they are getting
<mungojerry> i get the openbox crash once a day on average
<mungojerry> which is causing me to consider switching again
<mungojerry> cos it's my work pc
<xnox> mungojerry: well errors don't show much for https://errors.ubuntu.com/?package=openbox which crash are you pin pointing at?
<mungojerry> xnox my specific crash is bug 938379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 938379 in openbox (Ubuntu) "openbox crashed with SIGABRT after closing context menu" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/938379
<mungojerry> the errors.ubuntu don't tell you which crash happened on the graph though
<xnox> mungojerry: can you find the patch in upstream git repo which fixes https://bugzilla.icculus.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5460 ? cause we need a single patch to SRU it.
<ubottu> bugzilla.icculus.org bug 5460 in general "openbox crashing since gtk+ 3.4" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<mungojerry> xnox, sure, i found it a few days ago, hang on
<zuperman> Hello all! I have several problems, hope you can help. I have ubuntu 11.10 with lubuntu-desktop installed.
<zuperman> first: i want to add keyboard input methods
<zuperman> i can't figure out how to do that in lxde
<zuperman> second: i used xrandr to add specific resolution, but it reverts on every restart/logout
<zuperman> how to make that permanent?
<bioterror> with xorg.conf
<bioterror> or add that xrandr command to startup
<zuperman> ok, just to write last problem
<bioterror> /topic has url to Lubuntu FAQ
<zuperman> so, third: i can't make flash player run
<zuperman> i have tried everything,
<zuperman> restricted extras,
<zuperman> tar.bz packages
<zuperman> deb packages...
<zuperman> flashplugin nonfree... etc.
<zuperman> none of that works
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Monitor_or_Screens
<bioterror> explain more about this input methods
<zuperman> im from Serbia
<zuperman> so I want serbian keyboard
<zuperman> i want latin, cyrilic
<zuperman> and english keyboard
<zuperman> how to add that
<bioterror> and someone added url to forums in the wiki
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455877
<zuperman> tried that
<zuperman> doesn't work
<zuperman> XKBMODEL="pc105" XKBLAYOUT="us,rs,rs" XKBVARIANT=",latin," XKBOPTIONS="grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
<zuperman> that one
<zuperman> i did sudo gedit /etc/default/keyboard
<zuperman> changed that, but i still don't have keyboards
<bioterror> alt+shift does not change it?
<bioterror> seems like ctrl+shift
<zuperman> nope...
<zuperman> no, i changed it
<zuperman> :)
<zuperman> to alt+shift
<zuperman> but, tried ctrl+shift also
<bioterror> setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle "us,rs"
<bioterror> does that command work?
<zuperman> btw, iBus tray icon shows "input method off"
<bioterror> well, you could tell ibus to turn off
<bioterror> to turn from off to on
<bioterror> it could help
<bioterror> but Id ont know, I'm quite fine with only finnish keyboard
<zuperman> ок
<zuperman> ok, i have cyrillic now
<zuperman> but not latin
<mcasus> ciao a tutti
<mcasus> italian help?
<bioterror> it
<bioterror> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zuperman> hello, I have 11.10 with lubuntu-desktop, and several issues
<zuperman> first of all, I can't get flash player to work
<zuperman> i tried everything,
<zuperman> restricted extras,
<zuperman> downloading instalation from adobe
<zuperman> tar.bz/deb packages
<zuperman> nothing...
<zuperman> thats most anoying issue
<zuperman> anyone can help?
<Neverminder> hi, i have problem: i was doing nothing particullar, then suddenly all icons from launchers dissapeared, desktop went black, chrome crashed... i restarted, but couldn't get gui, it dropped to terminal. i tried to login with ussername&pass, but i couldnt, it says couldnt open /home/myussername
<bioterror> Neverminder, what if you try TTY?
<Neverminder> whats TTY?
<Neverminder> bioterror: i'm on tty (if that's terminal on startup, accessed by ctrl+alt+F1)
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> can you login from there?
<Neverminder> it says, cant cd to '/home/myussername'
<bioterror> nice
<Neverminder> if i press ctrl+alt+f7
<bioterror> when you boot
<bioterror> you press left shift
<bioterror> and you enter to
<bioterror> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Neverminder> did it
<bioterror> and you choose that recovery mode
<Neverminder> yes...
<Neverminder> i did that
<bioterror> and then you check as root what is happening under your /home
<Neverminder> hm... by "check" you mean... do what? :)
<bioterror> ls -la /home
<bioterror> for example
<Neverminder> ok
<Neverminder> so, here's output:
<Neverminder> first line: total 12
<Neverminder> then:
<bioterror> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Neverminder> cant, im on anoter computer...
<bioterror> oh well :-)
<bioterror> go on
<Neverminder> so...
<Neverminder> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 (date) (time)
<Neverminder> that was first line
<Neverminder> with PURPLE dot in the end
<Neverminder> second line is similar
<Neverminder> just has drw-rw-rw- 23
<Neverminder> and two purple dots in the end
<Neverminder> and green box around that purple dots
<Neverminder> third  line:
<Neverminder> drwxr-xr-x 32 myussername myussername (numbers) myussername (text colour PURPLE
<Neverminder> thats all bioterror
<bioterror> drwxrwxrwx 69 sad157 sad157  4096 Nov 12 12:39 sad157
<bioterror> that's what I have
<Neverminder> so...  whats wrong with me? :)
<Neverminder> i have too much...
<bioterror> good question
<bioterror> Neverminder, ls -la /home/myussername/.Xauthority
<bioterror> what does it say?
<Neverminder> just a sec
<bioterror> ps. you can use tabkey to complete the paths
<Neverminder> i know
<Neverminder> here's output:
<Neverminder> -rw------- 1 ussername ussername 50 date /home/ussername/.Xauthority
<bioterror> (technically .Xauthority should not affect to TTY login)
<Neverminder> i guess i locked my home directory... for me as a usser
<Neverminder> so, is there a way to create new usser, with authorities (with grub login)
<Neverminder> and simply access system
<Neverminder> or fix current usser permissions
<bioterror> sure
<Neverminder> i remember, i did some tutorial
<Neverminder> and i entered some chmod
<bioterror> this sounds good
<Neverminder> i think 666 (wtf)
<Neverminder> so, it was something like: chmod +666 /some/path
<Neverminder> oh, sorry, SUDO chmod...
<bioterror> ofcourse
<bioterror> would be nice to know this tutorial
<Neverminder> then i recieved something like: cant open /home../sudo
<Neverminder> huh...
<Neverminder> wait
<Neverminder> i think i cant find it
<bioterror> what was it about?
<Neverminder> i was on chrome,
<bioterror> if you have sync
<Neverminder> and i can login on this computer
<Neverminder> yes!
<Neverminder> and see history
<Neverminder> sec
<Unit193> ~/.bash_history
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> he can less that too
<bioterror> but I would like to see this webpage
<Neverminder> this will take a bit...
<Neverminder> im on windows now (xp)
<Neverminder> it has chrome, synced with my account
<Neverminder> but doesnt have history
<Neverminder> so i have to sync chromium
<bioterror> or google like a maniac
<bioterror> and gives the link :D
<Neverminder> no, cant find it...
<Neverminder> can i see list of terminal commands i typed?
<Neverminder> ~/.bash_history?
<bioterror> Neverminder, ~/  = home
<Neverminder> ok, so loaded grub menu, entered terminal as root
<Neverminder> what to type?
<bioterror> less /home/foobar/.bash_history
<Neverminder> no, it didnt logged it...
<Neverminder> last log was sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Neverminder> I did this later
<Neverminder> this chmod thing..
<genii-around> If you used sudo, check /var/log/auth.log
<Neverminder> less /var/log/auth.log?
<genii-around> Probably more like tail -n20 /var/log/auth.log
<Neverminder> i did it!
<Neverminder> here's last command:
<Neverminder>  /bin/chmod 666 / sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<Neverminder> then, it all happend
<Neverminder> black screen, no picture icons, chrome crash...
<Neverminder> and i couldnt login after restart
<bioterror> is there really a space between / and sys?
<Neverminder> yes
<Neverminder> it was c/p
<Neverminder> bioterror: http://linuxlike.blogspot.com/2012/02/controle-de-brilho-para-o-lubuntu-lxde.html
<Neverminder> i translated it
<Neverminder> !
<Neverminder> that's webpage
<bioterror> that url doesnt have / sys
<bioterror> it has /sys/
<Neverminder> oh... :S
<Neverminder> so, i made a misstake... :S
<Neverminder> but i allways do c/p
<Neverminder> so, i did chmod 666 to / ???
<genii-around> Apparently.
<Neverminder> :S
<Neverminder> fck
<Neverminder> can I undo it?
<genii-around> At least it wasn't with -R
<Unit193> Indeed.
<bioterror> drwxr-xr-x   4 root root  4096 Oct  8  2011 home
<bioterror> what if you say ls -la /
<bioterror> do you get same parameters for home?
<Neverminder> i think not
<Neverminder> just a sec
<Neverminder> i can try again
<Neverminder> for ls -la /
<Neverminder> i get many lines
<Neverminder> i recognize / folders at the end of lines
<Neverminder> and for ls -la /home
<Neverminder> i get those lines i sent you
<bioterror> ls -la / |grep home
<Neverminder> and, btw bioterror, i just saw: when you translate that page in chrome, it has space after /
<bioterror> so it seems
<bioterror> next time, stick with webpages in english :D
<Neverminder> i will...
<Neverminder> ;/
<Neverminder> here's output:
<Neverminder> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 (date) (time) home (home is red)
<bioterror> it looks the same
<bioterror> where this chmod / has affected then?
<Neverminder> maybe /home/ussername
<Neverminder> ?
<bioterror> I would backup the important stuff
<bioterror> probably start openssh-server and use winscp for example to login there and copy the improtant stuff
<bioterror> and reinstall
<Neverminder> oh no... for some reason, ubiquity fails for me... for every ubuntu afret 10.10
<Neverminder> so, i have to install maveric
<Neverminder> and then do-release-upgrade
<Neverminder> over and over
<Neverminder> thats killing
<bioterror> have you ever heard about alternate install?
<Neverminder> heard
<Neverminder> did it
<Neverminder> it fails at select and install software
<Neverminder> :)
<Neverminder> on 16%
<bioterror> would be good for example look for another tty where it shows all the magic behind progress bar where it fails and make a bug raport
<Neverminder> ok, so i'm scrwd
<Neverminder> :)
<bioterror> hard to say
<bioterror> you can also try the mini.iso
<bioterror> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Neverminder> tried...
<Neverminder> same
<Neverminder> even tried nomodeset
<Neverminder> and acpi=off
<Neverminder> i have so many issues...
<Neverminder> lubuntu runs too slow
<Neverminder> i cant figure out why, its made for old computers
<Neverminder> i have create --newmode with xrandr every time
<Neverminder> cause i cant see resolution over 800x600
<Neverminder> and similar issues
<Neverminder> *have to create
<bioterror> so your computer is also "ancient"?-)
<Neverminder> well...
<Neverminder> its amd 2000+
<Neverminder> 768 MB RAM
<Neverminder> ati radeon 9000 all-in-wonder
<Neverminder> (64MB of RAM)
<bioterror> not that bad specs
<Neverminder> i think so
<chaospsychex> so i downloaded the latest lubuntu iso and when i booted it, i'm told since my cpu doesn't support PAE the kernel won't boot. Is there a NON-PAE kernel version of lubuntu ?
<chaospsychex> it's an old thinkpad t42
<chaospsychex> could i just swap out the kernel in the iso with a non-pae kernel ? would that work ?
<bioterror> yay!
<bioterror> use 12.04
<bioterror> I have same 1.7GHz Pentium M
<bioterror> stinkpad
<chaospsychex> LOL stinkpad....
<chaospsychex> yeah i need to upgrade to atleast a dual-core...
<bioterror> I chose today between T430 and X230 ;)
<chaospsychex> lucky you, send me one as well PLEASE! ;-p
<bioterror> I took T430 as it has 1600x900 and better touchpad than X230 which has 1366x768 and horrible touchpad
<chaospsychex> price ?
<bioterror> I dunno :D
<bioterror> but yeah, that T42 is horrible
<chaospsychex> how much ram does lubuntu use while idle after boot ?
<bioterror> it's painfully slow
<bioterror> was it about ~120MB?
<chaospsychex> have you ever used crunchbang ?
<bioterror> I have
<bioterror> before and after it went to debian sid
<chaospsychex> how does lubuntu compare to it, performance/resource usage wise ?
<bioterror> about the same
<bioterror> I myself like more openox + tint2 ;)
<bioterror> openbox
<chaospsychex> yeah
<bioterror> but I dont like debian :D
<chaospsychex> bioterror, you don't like debian ? why ?
<pAt_> what a difference, Lubuntu takes just 114 MB after boot without buffers and cache, Xubuntu takes 228 MB! Exactly the double!
<bioterror> another one is lean mean and optimized
<Neverminder> hello all
<Neverminder> i have a problem:
<Neverminder> i have ubuntu 11.10 with lubuntu-desktop
<Neverminder> i wanted to change brightness
<Neverminder> so i followed forum (on portugese, so google chrome translated it to eng.)
<Neverminder> and i c/p comand /bin/chmod 666 /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<Neverminder> just, after translation, it become /bin/chmod 666 / sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness (space ater ...666 /)
<Neverminder> so, i guess i've chmoded /
<Neverminder> after that, i lost desktop (it went black), all icons (became white pictures)
<Neverminder> i rebooted, but cant start gui, it dropped to terminal
<Neverminder> and when i tried to login, it says something like: cant cd to /home/myussername
<Neverminder> anyone can help? im on live session (10.10) now
<Neverminder> btw, one friend tried to help, he wanted me to: sudo su -    then fdisk -l
<Neverminder> but it gave no output at all
<Neverminder> also, no output of ls -l /dev/{sd*,hd*}
<Neverminder> just error message
<Neverminder> anyone, please help...
<genii-around> Neverminder: Almost all directories in / should be 755.   /root should be 700, /sys is 555
<lubuntu> Hey you guys -- I have some quick feedback
<lubuntu> put it in a wishlist or bug report
<Guest40573> I just spent 5 minutes disconnecting and reconnecting to my network because the gray bars in the wireless icon make it seem like I'm disconnected
<Guest40573> the grey bars should be black
<Guest40573> because that's how apple does it, and when it is gray, it looks disconnected
<Guest40573> so yeah
<Guest40573> just make those bars a little bit darker, (forward this to the graphics person)
<Guest40573> That, and have the context menu say "connected to [SSID]
<Guest40573> because all it says is "disconnect"
<Guest40573> which makes me think
<Guest40573> I am disconnected
<Guest40573> yep
<Guest40573> IdleOne: tell them to do that, this is semitones :p
#lubuntu 2012-11-15
<Guest25802> hello im wanting to know if you can share your wireless connection to the enthernet card
<korn788> hello im wanting to know if you can share your wireless connection to the enthernet card
<phiscribe> korn788, its is possible.  i don't excactly know how to do it, other than you make a network bridge.  if you are getting internet via wireless and want to connect another computer via the ethernet ports, you may also need a crossover cable. some ethernet cards can work with out the cross over cable as they are intellegent enough.  others need the crossover cable.
<korn788> i have the crossover cable
<korn788> just need to know who to do it
<phiscribe> maybe this will help.....maybe |  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10861913/how-to-bridge-a-ethernet-adapter-to-a-wireless-adapter-in-linux
<Neverminder> hello
<Neverminder> i have question: is it hard for beginner to swich from ubuntu-based OS to opensuse?
<bioterror> you do it and tell us how you manage with opensuse
<Neverminder> oh, bioterror hi :)
<Neverminder> i'm just not sure...
<Neverminder> is it hard to install software...
<bioterror> yum yum
<Neverminder> im not so expieranced with building packages...
<phiscribe> Neverminder, opensuse has packa managers just like debian based distro's.  you can use a gui or the command line.  it's like cheech (or was it chong) said. "you know man its like the same but different"
<genii-around> Did Neverminder manage to get back into their box after the chmod on root fs ?
<bioterror> dunno
<bioterror> probably is installing OpenSuse now ;)
<IdleOne> When I use the mute button on my keyboard it mutes the sound as expected, but when I hit mute again it doesn't unmute. I have to click on the volume control and disable mute that way. How would I make it so the mute button on the keyboard does mute/unmute?
<holstein> IdleOne: i was told that was a known bug... happens in xfce too
<IdleOne> using Lubuntu 12.10
<IdleOne> holstein: so, no fix for it yet ?
<holstein> IdleOne: i think its complex
<IdleOne> it isn't anything critical I guess, just annoying
<holstein> IdleOne: yup... took me a week to let that one go ;)
<Unit193> IdleOne: Upgrade?
<IdleOne> Unit193: yes, started with 11.04 - upgraded my way all the way up to 12.10.
<Unit193> IdleOne: Does it work to turn up the volume?  Check ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml  and look for XF86AudioMute, try amixer -q sset Master toggle  in terminal too.
<IdleOne> yes, volume up/down buttons work as expected unless I use the mute button in which case the volume up doesn't unmute either.
<IdleOne> Unit193: what am I looking for when I find XF86AudioMute ?
<Unit193> What command it runs.
<IdleOne> amixer -q sset Master toggle
<IdleOne> So that seems right
<bioterror> that's not bad
<bioterror> grab a ibm sk-88 keyboard and Windows 7 :D
<Unit193> Now when you mute it, does PCM get muted too?  (And thus not get unmuted)
<bioterror> 8815 actually
<bioterror> all those quick buttons doesnt work :D
<IdleOne> XF86AudioRaiseVolume == amixer -q sset Master 3%+ unmute
<IdleOne> but it doesn't unmute
<IdleOne> Unit193: How do i check if PCM is also being muted?
<Unit193> alsamixer
<IdleOne> Unit193: yes PCM also gets muted
<Unit193> bioterror: Can you amixer -q sset Master toggle;amixer -q sset PCM toggle   in openbox config? :---D
<bioterror> wat?
<bioterror> that sentence did not make much sense
<Unit193> Hah, my bad.
<IdleOne> Unit193: Are you on the road to a fix ? :)
<Unit193> IdleOne: Try something like the command above, `amixer -q sset Master toggle;amixer -q sset PCM toggle`  rather than just  `amixer -q sset Master toggle`  though I don't know if that'll actually work.
<bioterror> it muted my sounds
<Unit193> (After, run openbox --reconfigure )
<Unit193> Yeah, takes two hits for unmute...
<IdleOne> do I need to sudo openbox --reconfigure ?
<Unit193> (I don't have one of those keyboards, just a cronjob to mute at night, unmute in the morning on one computer)
<Unit193> IdleOne: No, process is owned by you.
<IdleOne> nope, didn't work
<IdleOne> same behaviour as before
<IdleOne> lol I don't know what just happened but my theme just magically changed by itself and now I have no sound
<Unit193> Open alsamixer to check volumes.
<IdleOne> nothing is muted
<IdleOne> all I did was edit the line you suggested, saved and ran openbox --reconfigure ( NO sudo)
<IdleOne> after testing the mute button and it dodn't work I edited the file again and put it back to the way it was and again ran openbox --reconfigure
<IdleOne> didn't*
<IdleOne> hahahah, now the mute button on KB works but I have no sound
<IdleOne> this is too funny
<IdleOne> How would a restart the sound server?
<Unit193> IdleOne: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture  should have all you need to fix alsa, I assume that's what you use?  (Working on a failing hard drive too, fuuuun)
<Unit193> Or you could try the windows method. :P
<IdleOne> eh, I'm thinking a simple reboot will fix this for me
<IdleOne> I really don't feel like reading 9000 pages of goblygook
#lubuntu 2012-11-16
<Loder> Hi there. Is anyone around who could help me with some performance issues/questions in Lubuntu?
<Loder> Here is a report of my system specs: http://pastehtml.com/view/cij0kq2im.html
<Loder> I'm wondering if I should expect this system to capably run standard definition youtube videos, and to be able to play flash games on Lubuntu 11.10. I am also wondering if upgrading to 12.04 or 12.10 would improve or decrease performance.
<Loder> I also have no sound at the moment, and I believe I may be lacking a proper graphics driver. Additional drivers does not list anything, and I'm not familiar enough with this operating system to take it much further without help
<redderhs> i'd say yes, you should be able to play sd youtube vids, and play flash games.
<redderhs> i don't believe you'd see too much of a performance increase between 12.04 to 12.10 unless a driver update related to your system had been applied..
<Loder> I tried Xubuntu 12.04 previously, which ran worse
<Loder> And had a lot of graphical issues
<redderhs> From my experiences Lubuntu ran better than Xubuntu.
<Loder> At the moment, youtube videos are very choppy and facebook games are very difficult to play
<Loder> Do you have any ideas on how I might achieve better performance?
<Loder> Or how I might perhaps get a better graphics driver? (The way some things are loading visually just seems like a display driver issue based on my experience, but I can't be certain)
<redderhs> Which webbrowser are you using? Did you download the Flash Plugin from Adobe's page?
<Loder> I checked the box to include third party software, and assumed that that would have downloaded it
<Loder> I assume that I have it, since I am able to watch youtube videos
<Loder> But maybe not the latest version
<redderhs> that should be the same exact build iirc.
<redderhs> if there were graphic updates for your card, it would appear as an update for anything else.
<redderhs> via update manager
<Loder> So there isn't perhaps some sort of legacy driver or something that I would have to manually acquire?
<Loder> It just seems like this system is not performing as well as it should
<redderhs> I wouldn't know if there were a legacy driver or not; according to your page the module "i915Intel Graphics" was loaded. perhaps someone else may chime in on your issues soon.
<Loder> Alright, thanks. Maybe the integrated graphics has been installed correctly then
<redderhs> are you most familiar with windows? if so, what resolution did you run under on there and did youtube videos and flash playback fine on there?
<Loder> About the resolution, I have lowered it a lot now. I had already done that but it seems to be defaulting to the one that's listed on my specs page by default
<Loder> And yes, I am a certified A+ professional with a lot of experience with windows
<Loder> I'm just brand new to linux basically
<redderhs> Ah ok. safe to assume no performance increase with lowering resolution?
<Loder> It seems a little better actually
<redderhs> how old is this pc? onboard video?
<Loder> The resolution was probably about as high as it is now, and in windows this machine was able to run youtube videos
<Loder> And facebook games were not great
<Loder> Probably about the same, actually
<Loder> I was hoping that I would see better performance in a light linux distribution. I'm going to give this machine to a coworker for her nephew to play facebook games on
<Loder> And yes, the graphics are onboard
<Loder> It's a very old machine
<Loder> Bought in 2005 I think
<redderhs> i'd imagine that, in terms of what the gpu can do, it should be equal or slightly better on linux
<Loder> Yeah, I was hoping for slightly better
<redderhs> you should see mostly an increase in the amount of ram free as a big plus.
<Loder> I believe facebook games used to run a bit choppy
<Loder> I was hoping that the slight choppiness would smooth out in linux
<Loder> Yeah, RAM certainly doesn't seem to be an issue
<redderhs> the system overall in terms of execution of software should be better too.
<Loder> It boots and shuts down much better
<Loder> I can open a lot of tabs without issue
<Loder> I just wish I could squeeze enough performance out of this machine to accomplish what it's intended for
<Loder> Do you have any idea what the bottleneck might be?
<Loder> I'm not sure it would be the garbage celeron CPU or the onboard graphics
<Loder> if it*
<redderhs> let me take a look at the onboard
<Loder> K
<redderhs> what model number is the pc?
<redderhs> nvm i see it in the paste html
<redderhs> Dimension-2400
<Loder> Yup
<Loder> While you're here, is there a way to open a terminal window at the location that's in the foreground of the GUI?
<Loder> In order to easily run commands from the required directory without having to cd a whole bunch?
<redderhs> pretty sure there's a way to do it, not fully sure.
<Loder> K
<Loder> Any idea what to do about my sound not working, by the way?
<redderhs> its kinda tough to say if its the gpu or cpu
<redderhs> this link helped me with sound. http://askubuntu.com/questions/106224/no-sound-after-lubuntu-installation
<redderhs> i installed pulseaudio and pavucontrol
<redderhs> that allowed me to utilize the taskbars audio tray icon.
<Loder> K thanks I'll give that a try
<redderhs> np
<Loder> Sound did not work in Xubuntu either, for the record
<Loder> And in Ubuntu I'll never know, since all I got was a wallpaper after installing.. haha
<redderhs> that may have had something to do with Unity and the older onboard video
<Loder> Yeah
<redderhs> but i'd imagine an error message should have arose
<Loder> So for output devices, all I have is dummy output
<Loder> Doesn't seem like I have a driver
<redderhs> you tried the pulse audio and pavucontrol?
<Loder> Yup
<Loder> And that's all that's listed in pulse audio
<redderhs> shouldn't you be looking under input?
<Loder> I believe that would be a microphone
<Loder> Nothing there at any rate
<redderhs> yeah you're probably right. i'm too tired for this lol.
<Loder> Haha
<redderhs> i think that link would be very useful for other things to try
<Loder> A terminal command to list soundcards says none found
<redderhs> hopefully someone else would be more helpful to you than i within some time.
<Loder> I feel like this is a driver problem
<Loder> The system does not see the audio controller at all
<redderhs> did any distribution of linux give you sound before?
<redderhs> besides lu and xubuntu
<Loder> Only tried Xubuntu 12.04 and Lubuntu 11.10
<Loder> Well the first thing that I tried was Ubuntu 12.10
<Loder> I did not get any sounds, I suppose maybe I would have heard a logon sound or something
<Loder> If it had been working
<Loder> Though I only got as far as a wallpaper and a terminal window
<redderhs> one other thing to do..
<redderhs> is to make sure the sound is enabled in the bios and to maybe match up your onboard sound with this: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<Loder> You know, the previous users of this had a dedicated soundcard installed, but I assumed it was only to accommodate their 7.1 system
<Loder> But maybe they installed it because the onboard audio failed
<Loder> And the BIOS settings are good unfortunately
<Loder> I wouldn't have a clue what the name of the onboard sound would be
<Loder> But maybe I should postpone the sound thing until I ask them about it tomorrow
<Loder> It might just be dead on a hardware level
<redderhs> if you find out the model of the mobo, you should be able to find out specific details from there using google by typing in the model # of the mobo
<Loder> So in your opinion, would you say that a Core 2 duo system @ ~2.0GHz with 2GB of RAM would be more than capable of running the latest Lubuntu or Xubuntu kernels?
<Loder> Capably enough to watch youtube videos and play facebook games with no issues?
<redderhs> yes, there should be absolutely no issues with any basic usage
<Loder> K
<Loder> And woah, I just got some weird graphical glitches
<Loder> Black screen for couple seconds, then my IRC tab got separated to a different window
<Loder> Had blocks of screen loading all over the place individually
<Loder> This is the type of thing that was happening in xubuntu as well
<redderhs> no idea if this is related.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746497
<Loder> Looks like it
<redderhs> perhaps you dont have an i915 in this system and this module is getting loaded for some reason.. off guess.
<Loder> Seems like I may be SOL with this machine though
<Loder> Well, I have another system with almost identical specs kicking around
<Loder> Maybe I'll just give that one a shot tomorrow
<redderhs> if you can idle maybe hang out and see what someone else thinks.
<redderhs> but i need to get some sleep. I wish you luck with your issue.
<redderhs> issues*
<Loder> Can't idle because I need to plug the regular computer back into this monitor for the morning, or I'm going to have some angry people.. haha
<Loder> I will check back tomorrow though
<Loder> Thanks for the help
<Neverminder> hello all
<Neverminder> someone (maybe) can help me with puppy?
<Neverminder> im running it live from usb
<Neverminder> i want to install it
<Neverminder> but when installer starts,
<Neverminder> and ask me for image file
<Neverminder> i point it to /dev/sdb1 (usb stick)
<Neverminder> it cant see it
<Neverminder> and wants me to mount again
<kingfisher64> is setting up samba shares the same on lubuntu as ubuntu. I'm assuming it is. If so I was planning to follow http://www.unixmen.com/howto-install-and-configure-samba-share-in-ubuntu/ instructions
<holstein> kingfisher64: should be the same, exepct for the nautilus parts
<adytza23> hello
<adytza23> i have a problem
<adytza23> my wireless connection on asus eeepc 1015bx keeps conecting and disconecting
<adytza23> what should i do?
<holstein> adytza23: i blacklisted the open module and installed the other
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<holstein> https://sites.google.com/site/mtrons/howtos/eeepc-1015pn is what i referenced mostly, assuming that is the same wifi hardware
<holstein> if not, i would do the same.. try a different driver..
<adytza23> my laptop has Atheros AW-NE785H wireless card
<adytza23> and it keeps conecting and discoencting
<adytza23> :(
<holstein> you can always try the windows drivers with ndisgtk
<holstein> adytza23: i would test with different access points
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2035007
<holstein> hmmm....
<kingfisher64> was following this tut (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1623346&highlight=samba) holstein on lubuntu - win 7 sharing. I basically want to backup my laptop to desktop. Done what was suggested but win 7 isn't picking up lubuntu share and vice versa. Do you have any suggestions? Many thanks
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<bioterror> from windows: install winscp and use that to move files
<kingfisher64> right bioterror, i'll look into openssh-server. I use http://www.bitvise.com/index client. Quicker than winscp.
<kingfisher64> thanks
<kingfisher64> bioterror++
<Zuperman> hello, i need help
<Zuperman> i messed up with xrandr
<Zuperman> and suddenly my system fonts become too small
<Zuperman> i can vearly read
<Zuperman> *bearly
<Zuperman> just chrome fonts are ok
<Zuperman> terminal, menus
<Zuperman> all fonts are 6 px i think
<Zuperman> please, save me, i don't want to reinstall
<Zuperman> i just installed new system
<Zuperman> *barely
<Zuperman> lol
<Zuperman> anyone?
<Unit193> Zuperman: Install arandr or lxrandr and undo whatever you did.
<Unit193> Or, open the preferences or system tools then "Display"
<Zuperman> yes?
<Zuperman> no, general resolution is ok
<Zuperman> just fonts are small
<Zuperman> hello, i have this output when i try to sudo X -configure
<Zuperman> number of detected screens does not match number of detected devices
<Zuperman> i have only one monitor... and graphic card
<mircea_cj> hi everybody ! i have a question related to lubuntu software manager, is it possible to manage add-ons of installed applications ?
<holstein> mircea_cj: just depends... its a software manager, so if the addons come in the repos or added sources or ppas, you'll see them there
<holstein> if not, you do it through the specific application
<mircea_cj> on ubuntu software manager you have them right there, you can install or delete them, i thought...that lubuntu software manager has that feature
<holstein> mircea_cj: you can install the main software manager if you prefer it
<mircea_cj> i prefer lubuntu software manager, it doesn't matter at preferences if i change to expert mode, it never saves the configuration
<mircea_cj> or anything i change there
<mircea_cj> anyway, thanks for the help holstein
#lubuntu 2012-11-17
<Steel_> I'm running lubuntu on a laptop, and cannot get my synaptics touchpad to work.  The mouse function, and both buttons work fine I just can't get the mouse clicks with the touchpad to work.
<Haswell> what benefits are cut in lubuntu, comparing with ubuntu?
<Loder> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone can help me improve performance in flash games on my Lubuntu system.
<Loder> Or perhaps to let me know if smooth performance is even possible with my specs: http://pastehtml.com/view/cimhfjwaz.html
<Loder> If anyone sees my question, I should be back within 15 minutes of the time of this message. I appreciate the help if anyone is able to offer any advice.
<holstein> Loder: it'll be all about the graphics driver i say.. try the proprietary one if you havent
<Loder> Holsetin, I have it installed already unfortunately
<holstein> Loder: i would try others.. the the latest from nvidia... try old ones.. try nv ... try vesa
<holstein> Loder: that is likely the issue, as the specs should be fine
<Loder> Alright, well the one I have was just from the additional drivers window
<Loder> I'll see if I can get something from nvidia's website
<Loder> Also, youtube videos at 360p are sometimes smooth except for slight choppiness, but others are unwatchable
<holstein> or ppa... i think you can add a ppa easy enough for updated drivers
<holstein> Loder: i have had the same issues... just depends on the driver support
<Loder> Sorry, ppa?
<Loder> New to linux
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/104527/how-do-i-install-the-latest-nvidia-drivers-via-the-additional-drivers-tool
<Loder> Okay, so start with the driver and then look into PPAs if necessary?
<holstein> i would read about packages... see that you understand how to purge that ppa.. and remove xorg.conf files.. how to use the recover console
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> asssuming you boot and need to do some work
<Loder> Haha, "Purge" it?
<Loder> I feel like such a newbie
<holstein> Loder: the link i gave lists purge info
<Loder> You wouldn't say that I"m an a+ certified professional with a lot of experience with windows
<Loder> K
<holstein> sure.. you can make your system not boot
<holstein> Loder: i used to just reinstall.. test.. break... reinstall
<holstein> Loder: it installs so fast, that doest bother me
<Loder> Ah I see
<Loder> Ubuntu and its derivatives seem very user-friendly after everything is up and running, but getting to that point seems to require some assistance from a tech-savvy individual
<Loder> Although newer systems seem to be pretty easy so far; Ubuntu 12.10 installed and runs perfectly on both of my newer systems
<Loder> Brb, rebooting
<holstein> well, nvidia could help.. they could provide you with a driver, and it could be included and work out of the box.. as most intel hardware does
<Neverminder> hello... just to ask, how to save xrandr new mode, make it permanent?
<Neverminder> anyone?
<aaas> how can i specifiy time to activate suspend/hibernate on idle?
<Neverminder> hello. just one question: i made tris script: http://pastebin.com/HQn63jby, and add it to /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart like @/usr/share/videomode.sh
<Neverminder> it's not working at startup... why?
<Neverminder> chmod a+x btw
<Neverminder> i can execute it in terminall
<bioterror> how about ditching the "script" and adding just those lines there?
<netr> [lubuntu 12.10] when i change in ligthdm config file background image, the login screen is black. Only changing background to some color (#68448 etc) works. Lubuntu is great distro, but this is very strange that it is impossible to change login image (because the default one is ugly and 12.04 is beautiful and i want to use 12.04 login screen). Any ideas?
<netr> even when i swap lubuntu-default-wallpaper.png (which is used by lightdm by default) to other image i get black login screen....
<netr> thats strange, i need help because i have no idea
<ewan_> hello
<ewan_> hi
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hi
<ewan_> on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse it describes how to disable tap to click, but being a noob I don't really get where you input these commands, anyone any ideas
<ewan_> ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ewan_: the terminal
<ewan_> staright into a terminal, don't need to open a config file.....so if I enter '@synclient MaxTapTime=0' into the terminal it will turn of tap to click permanently or just for that session?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> permanently from file. For session in terminal.
<ewan_> so how do i enter it into a file because I have been using gpointingsettings to change it every session?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ewan_: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/synclient.1.html think permanently. You can try, change option then relogon
<K350> What types of themes goes for lubuntu 12.10 ? And where  shoul dI put themes?
<Techman> Anyone here experienced with the lubuntu-desktop package?
<Techman> can someone help me with my Lubuntu clock applet?
<DGMurdockIII> say 1 if i shold ditch windows for this os and never look back
<semitones> Does installing libreoffice slow down lubuntu when it's not running?
<Techman> semitones, I don't know
<Techman> I do know, however,
<Techman> LibreOffice is heavier. Which is probably why it is not included by default in Lubuntu
<Techman> If LibreOffice is not running, local cache could still be running on your system (normal application cache)
<Techman> semitones, does that help you any?
<semitones> I'm not sure I understand
<semitones> heavier meaning it weighs more megabytes to include on cd? or increases the base memory used?
#lubuntu 2012-11-18
<Murple> I'm having trouble installing lubuntu 12.10 on an old Mac PowerPC G5. The standard installation CD would not boot correctly, the alternative installation CD boots just fine. The problem is I need to modify the OSX partition and create space for a Linux partition. I don't think I can use the built-in Disk Utility of OSX to change the size of the partition it is running from, I need to boot from a CD and partition from there.
<Murple> I think I finally figured out how I can partition from the lubuntu alternate installation CD....
<Murple> "Not yet implemented! Support for checking hfs+ file systems is not implemented yet." If that's the case, what are my options???
<Murple> Another question, is it possible to try lubuntu from the alternate installation CD?
<semitone1> also, is it possible and advisable to install lubuntu 12.10 over an existing copy of ubuntu 12.04, to keep the home directory but renew everything else?
<Murple> semitone1: I'm far from an expert on this. But wouldn't it be an option to 1. Upgrade ubuntu 12.04 to ubuntu 12.10 normally. 2. Install lxde and whatever other programs that you want from a standard lubuntu installation?
<semitone1> I could, but my ubuntu 12.04 has a lot of cruft
<semitone1> like, it doesn't even do graphical boot
<semitone1> I installed lubuntu on a spare partition though and it works beautifully, so I'd like to install it overtop my main ubuntu partition, but keep my music, settings, etc.
<jt1976> I have a question that has been bugging me for quite sometime
<jt1976> can anyone tell me why my screen goes dim (not completly black), and my computer freezes up for a second or two?
<holstein> bad hardware? bad graphics driver support?
<jt1976> Is there any way to tell? and if so, is there a way to fix it?
<holstein> i would disable any screen sleeping and/or dimming... i would consider trying a proprietary graphics driver if one is available
<holstein> jt1976: its its bad hardware, you just fix or replace it.. if its a driver support issue, nothing is really broken, so you can only work around with one of the above suggestions potentially
<jt1976> i have disabled the screen sleeping
<holstein> jt1976: i would search "ubuntu graphics card model #" and see what the forums have to say
<holstein> jt1976: then, when does the screen dim? and how?
<jt1976> it has been getting worse the past few weeks, and seems to be worse when trying to watch youtube, and when first logging on to any sight
<jt1976> the screen dims when the page is either loading or refreshed
<jt1976> that is when it freezes
<holstein> so, just in the browser then?
<jt1976> i have an e machine and use ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> jt1976: i would search the graphics chip
<jt1976> idk if it is or not
<jt1976> how do i do that?
<holstein> jt1976: i would try and narrow down what causes it to happen
<holstein> jt1976: i would determine what graphics hardware you have
<jt1976> i know i sound like a moron but i have no idea how to check that
<holstein> jt1976: you dont sound like a moron... just let me know which you would like to check
<holstein> what graphics card you have?
<holstein> i open a terminal and run "lspci"
<holstein> you can install a gui called hardinfo
<jt1976> i have no idea what is on this computer as it was given to me by a friend
<holstein> jt1976: i would download and install lubuntu 12.04 or 12.10, and see if you still have any issues
<holstein> jt1976: sometimes its easier to just start fresh than troubleshoot a bunch of unknowns
<jt1976> this is what showed up on my terminal
<jt1976> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01) 00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01) 00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01) 00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01) 00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #
<holstein> !pastebin | jt1976
<ubottu> jt1976: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> jt1976: since that got cut off
<holstein> jt1976: you should see something in the list that says 'graphics"
<holstein> jt1976: OR, install hardinfo and check there
<holstein> i would suggest just starting over fresh.. it'll take less than 10 minutes to install
<jt1976> i posted it  on paste.ubuntu.com
<holstein> jt1976: cool. share the link with me and i'll look
<jt1976> the only reason i dont want to start fresh is because it may be something i did
<holstein> though, i would just stop bothering with troubleshooting and fresh install
<jt1976> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1366771/
<jt1976> if it is something i did i really dont want to do it again
<holstein> jt1976: sure.. you can always just reinstall again, til you sort out what you are doing
<holstein> jt1976: if it was working fine, and it broke, its likely something you did
<holstein> jt1976: you can fire up a live CD and test.. if its fine from the live CD, it could be something you did
<jt1976> i have googled the problem and it keeps putting links to anti virus sites
<holstein> jt1976: it?
<jt1976> the only cd i have is 10.04
<holstein> jt1976: google?..
<holstein> jt1976: i would download 12.04 or 12.10 and fresh install
<holstein> jt1976: you can fool about for hours and still not know what you or whoever installed that system broke
<jt1976> will it save my bookmarks if i do
<holstein> jt1976: it wont do anything.. you can save what you like
<holstein> jt1976: i would sync them.. or back up /home... or export the bookmarks.. whatever you feel comfortable doing
<jt1976> where is the best site to get 12.10?
<holstein> jt1976: the main one
<jt1976> i have no idea how to do any of that stuff
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<holstein> jt1976: what stuff?
<holstein> jt1976: install an operating system? or download?
<jt1976> no, sync or back them up
<holstein> jt1976: you will need to back up something sometime.. i urge you to just pretend the hard drive failed.. what will you do then?
<holstein> jt1976: all hard drives fail and you will lose the data
<holstein> jt1976: if you want your bookmarks, you can grab them from the /home folder.. use a syncing service... or export them
<jt1976> i installed this os and i love it except this one little problem
<holstein> jt1976: you can always test as a new user
<holstein> jt1976: you can try booting an earlier kernel
<holstein> jt1976: i assure you, most troubleshooting steps for what i think your issue is will likely be more invovled than backing up bookmarks
<jt1976> i have ran my 10.04 disk beside what i have now and it didn't mess up
<holstein> jt1976: cool.. so you can assume its either an upgrade to 10.04, or a config
<holstein> jt1976: you can try booting an earlier kernel.. you can try making a new user
<holstein> jt1976: what would i do? download 12.10.. burn it.. boot it live.. install
<jt1976> i guess i could just write down the websites and replace them later
<holstein> jt1976: you can export the bookmarks
<holstein> jt1976: you can save them in a sync service
<holstein> jt1976: all of that information *will* get lost when that hard drive *does* fail
<jt1976> i have no discs to put it on at the moment
<holstein> jt1976: sure.. there are online sync options... dropbox.. ubuntu one... etc
<holstein> jt1976: there are bookmark sync options in most of the browsers.. native or with plugins
<holstein> jt1976: i can also link you how-to's if you tell me what browser you are using
<jt1976> firefox
<holstein> xmarks is the one i used years ago when i used firefox
<holstein> heres how you export http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/export-firefox-bookmarks-to-backup-or-transfer .. you pretty much hit export in the menu
<holstein> http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-sync-take-your-bookmarks-and-tabs-with-you is the new way AFAI
<jt1976> what is xmarks?
<holstein> K
<holstein> jt1976: xmarks is an old way of syncing bookmarks
<jt1976> oh ok
<holstein> jt1976: firefox sync (which is integrated with firefox now AFAIK) is the new way to do that
<holstein> jt1976: you just sync them.. online.. through ff
<holstein> then sync and come back in on other machines.. other installs.. whatever
<holstein> OR, you use xmarks.. OR export and sync where ever, and inport into whatever machine or install
<jt1976> i think i'll just try a fresh install
<holstein> jt1976: i do it through chrome the same way.. i dont "backup my bookmarks" they are jusy synced up
<holstein> jt1976: also, that is backed up for me... and im not worried about the security, otherwise, i would do it on my own with something like owncloud
<holstein> jt1976: 10.04 is EOL in april
<jt1976> i am trying to learn all of this stuff but it seems as if there is a lot to learn
<holstein> bookmark sync is pretty standard for modern browsers.. and you'll need to learn to backup at some point
<holstein> well.. you will want to when you lose data when that hard drive fails.. they all do
<jt1976> i really don't keep anything on this computer, just watch tv and movies on it
<holstein> jt1976: you are interested in having your bookmarks.. apparently
<jt1976> just because i had a hard time remembering them when i started using this computer
<holstein> jt1976: im just saying, you will lose that info, and it literally wont hurt to think about what you want backed up and back that up
<jt1976> i am syncing them right now
<jt1976> almost done
<jt1976> i am downloading 12.10 now. do i need to put it on a disc or can i install it without making a disc?
<holstein> i use USB sticks with unetbooting
<holstein> unetbootin
<jt1976> don't have any usb sticks or any other storage items
<jt1976> i am just going to start with a fresh install, thank you very much for helping me
<sovos> hello everybody, I'm having an issue installing Lubuntu on my laptop: I tried both via cd, dvd and usb (checking from the menu that the file were correct): the installation freezes after asking to connect to internet (I tried both ethernet and wireless). If I quit the menu the live version is working fine, but then again I can't get trough that passage (the computer starts loading something, but then everything stops, without the scree
<sovos> is this a known issue? any suggested way around? I tried unetbootin with net version, but doesn't seem to work either (screen goes blank in the beginning)
<userZ> what if lubuntu livecd doesnt automatically configure internet connection?
<bioterror> sovos, take the alternate
<sovos> I'll try the alternate install, thanks!
<bioterror> you're welcome
<dgmurcok> help i me get back the tool bar on bottom pleas
<dgmurcok> i actandley deleted the hole thing
<dgmurcok> i becse iwas trying to fix it
<dgmurcok> i remove the start botton
<dgmurcok> please help
<dgmurcok> kind need it fix fast
<dgmurcok> i have to get work papper done
<bioterror> :D
<dgmurcok> for tomarro
<dgmurcok> that dose not help
<dgmurcok> how do i fix it
<dgmurcok> is there a command
<dgmurcok> i can use
<dgmurcok> to fix it
<bioterror> what did you do?
<dgmurcok> removed the bottom bar
<dgmurcok> the the whole thing
<dgmurcok> i dont see it snw more
<bioterror> alt+f2
<bioterror> lxpanel --profile Lubuntu
<dgmurcok> says ubuntu 12 accountered a interneal error
<DGMurdock> frose up
<DGMurdock> froze up
<DGMurdock> what was the command you wanted me to try
<bioterror> Sun09:44 <bioterror> lxpanel --profile Lubuntu
<bioterror> run it from the terminal
<DGMurdock> There is already an instance of LXPanel.  Now to exit
<bioterror> that's good?
<DGMurdock> i dont see any thing on it
<DGMurdock> i want it back to defult
<bioterror> in terminall: killall lxpanel
<bioterror> and run that command
<DGMurdock> ok
<DGMurdock> now what
<DGMurdock> lxpanel --profile Lubuntu
<DGMurdock> did not work
<bioterror> explain
<DGMurdock> only brought back a gray bar at bottom
<bioterror> that's good
<DGMurdock> no
<bioterror> yes
<DGMurdock> not good
<bioterror> cd .config
<bioterror> rm -rf lxpanel
<bioterror> logout and log back in
<DGMurdock>  how do i open the terminal
<DGMurdock> with out the menu
<bioterror> windows + t
<DGMurdock> i had to close it it was stuck on the last command
<DGMurdock> not working
<bioterror> alt+f2
<bioterror> and type: lxterminal
<DGMurdock> fucking chrome
<DGMurdock> none of those work now
<bioterror> ofcourse
<bioterror> without panel you dont get alt+f2
<bioterror> hahahaha
<DGMurdock> pe
<DGMurdock> tryed
<DGMurdock> nothing
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> alt+f1
<bioterror> login
<bioterror> from the tty
<bioterror> and after removing the ~/.config/lxpanel  restart LightDM with sudo service lightdm restart
<DGMurdock> can you give me a deb for teamviewer and do it for me
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> it's time to cut the umbilical cord
<DGMurdock> you need to see what im seing
<bioterror> I dont
<DGMurdock> no
<DGMurdock> fuck u
<bioterror> thanks
<bioterror> now you can behave
<bioterror> or you can leave
<DGMurdock> i hat3e people who are so rude
<bioterror> I'm not rude
<DGMurdock> i will not give up
<bioterror> I instructed what to do
<DGMurdock> it jnot working
<bioterror> and I dont use teamviewer nor I dont have anykind of interest to connect to your computer
<DGMurdock> what dont you get
<bioterror> you go to tty with ctrl+alt+f1
<bioterror> and you login
<bioterror> and you do cd .config
<bioterror> rm -rf lxpanel
<bioterror> sudo service lightdm restart
<bioterror> and you press alt+f7 to return back to X11
<taiga> hello
<taiga> i need help with lubuntu, is this channel the right place to ask?
<leoquant> taiga yes
<taiga> livecd doesn't boot, complains about pae
<leoquant> taiga pae is a kernel
<leoquant> what type of live cd did/do you use
<taiga> lubuntu
<leoquant> 32bit/64bit/alternate?
<taiga> umm... from the website
<taiga> 32bit
<taiga> i have a pentium m so i wanted 32bit, right?
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> what is the exact error message taiga ?
<taiga> This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU:
<taiga> pae
<taiga> Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<taiga> but i wasn't using a custom kernel, just tried to boot from a livecd
<taiga> srsly
<leoquant> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2003433 shows the story of yours, but i should try the alternate cd
<leoquant> The alternate install CD allows you to perform certain specialist installations of Lubuntu.
<taiga> i wanted to try lubuntu first
<leoquant> so i should try the alternate cd/set-up
<taiga> in case i'd get freezes i'd not install it
<taiga> that computer isn't very reliable
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> thats all i can do for you at this moment taiga
<taiga> do you know any other distros that use lubuntu desktop?
<leoquant> ldex?
<leoquant> no
<leoquant> but puppy is a very "light" envir.
<leoquant> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightweight_Linux_distribution
<leoquant> LXDE *
<bioterror> taiga, you have to use 12.04
<bioterror> taiga, your CPU doesnt support PAE extension, so grab lubuntu 12.04 and use it
<bioterror> taiga, I have a IBM Thinkpad T42 with 1.7GHz Pentium M too, which doesnt have PAE support
<taiga> pae extension would be unnecessary with that computer, it has 700MB ram
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> but still
<bioterror> that's the case
<bioterror> 12.04 works, 12.10 no
<taiga> so i have to install 12.04 and then upgrade it to 12.10, right?
<bioterror> no
<taiga> i lost you
<taiga> ah, i should skip the 12.10 and install the next version when it becomes available?
<bioterror> stick with 12.04
<taiga> :(
<taiga> but just the kernel is broken, right? can i use the mainline kernel from kernel.org?
<bioterror> kernel is not broken
<bioterror> your hardware is just
<bioterror> find a suitable word yourself ;)
<taiga> it is weird that it runs on a pentium pro but not on pentium m
<taiga> at least it did last year
<bioterror> did you last year use 12.10's kernel?
<taiga> obviously i couldn't
<bioterror> honestly, this is not a rocket science
<bioterror> 12.04 comes with kernel that does not require CPU to support PAE
<bioterror> 12.10 comes with kernel that requires CPU that supports PAE
<taiga> but why
<bioterror> it's not that easy to maintain certain kernels
<taiga> guess i wouldn't understand your answer anyway
<bioterror> decissions needs to be made
<bioterror> and 12.04 gets 5 years of support
<bioterror> it means that it will be supported until 17.04
<leoquant> on lubuntu bioterror ?
<taiga> not lubuntu, i checked
<bioterror> leoquant, LXDE components wont get support. but the ubuntu core parts does
<bioterror> that includes kernel
<leoquant> lubuntu has no lts/5 years support
<leoquant> ok thats new to me thx
<taiga> whatever should i use then? except for 12.04 which is from april
<bioterror> but that still gives your ~10 years old hardware couple of year more life time
<leoquant> indeed
<bioterror> taiga, some companies uses Windows XP, and it's from year 2001
<bioterror> what does it mean that it's about 6 months old?
<bioterror> can you point me a reason why you need the 12.10 and not 12.04?
<taiga> i was using server 2003 but it doesn't understand badram kernel parameter, again quite obviously, sigh
<taiga> well, when i first tried ubuntu i asked if i should use LTS or the latest and they replied with "always use the latest" so i'm going with that
<taiga> i'm not a programmer or anything
<leoquant> "always use the latest" is in your case not tyhe obvious way to go taiga
<bioterror> "use the one that works" is now your case
<leoquant> *-y
<leoquant> give it try i would suggest ツ
<leoquant> (12.04)
<iluminameluna> I'm running "some" version of lubuntu, which I had to upgrade from the Synaptic Pkg Mgr 'cause the Update Mgr, after I clicked Ok to accept the upgrade to 12.04, wouldn't do it. Kept giving me the msg that I needed to do only a partial upgrade. In any case, the issue I have now is that despite having 2g of RAM on my Asus Eee pc 901, & plenty of room on all my partitions on which the files are installed, my Chromium crashes co
<taiga> thank you, i feel more confident in running 12.04 now, if only for a few years, then i'll switch to puppy linux or something ridiculous :\
<iluminameluna> Taiga: Puppy OS' are actually pretty good if you want something even more lightwt than *buntu-based OSs
<taiga> i'd imagine i'd have to compile stuff there though
<iluminameluna> I run Wary on my Netbook & it's really fast to load & manage. My issue right now, I think, is hardware-based but I'm moving away from Lubuntu 'cause it's gotten too big even for my netbook
<bioterror> taiga, or just recycle that horrible piece of ancient x86 technology
<bioterror> C2D's are already given away for free from companies
<iluminameluna> depends on what apps you run
<taiga> how can you "recycle" an old computer anyway
<taiga> it's not like it's a plastic bottle
<iluminameluna> C2Ds?, bioterror, what are those?
<bioterror> iluminameluna, Core 2 Duo
<bioterror> taiga, we have recycle places where they scavenge all the good pieces from it and disposes them properly
<iluminameluna> AH .. Taiga, the Puppy OS are available for lots of variations of old, single core, machines
<taiga> a core2duo doesn't fit into my motherboard
<taiga> i'd imagine 1 of the RAM sticks and the hard drive work flawlessly, otherwise it's powered by faith
<taiga> but laptops are expensive, as you know
<iluminameluna> I run a 2004-made Dell Opti-Plex that doesn't even have a CD-rw drive in it. I run dual-boot Win XP & Wary (Win for my god-daughter who uses it for school (8th grade), & Wary for me. The machine has a Pent 4 w/ 2.4GHz cpu & an 80G HD I forced into the slot. Just millimeters too big for the slot but it works
<taiga> what is wary?
<iluminameluna> I stuck 2 512M Ram sticks & 1 1g one (it does have 4 slots for a max total of 3g of Ram) & it works flawlessly
<iluminameluna> taiga: a "flavor" of Puppy, there's several, depending on what you want to do w/ your machine.
<taiga> your computer is so much better than a 1.3GHz pentium M damaged by overclocking
<iluminameluna> I don't game or use CPU-intensive apps, just surfing & word-processing mostly. Some Open Office projects are done on it by my g-daughter ...
<bioterror> 1.3GHz Pentium M = slooow
<bioterror> even my 1.7GHz one is unusable
<iluminameluna> still .. some kinds of Puppy don't need more than 64M of Ram & will even work w/ PII machines
<taiga> it's actually 1.4GHz but that's worse than 1.3GHz because of cache and whatnot, it's just slower in effect
<iluminameluna> again, it depends on what you load on it .. if you do a lot of loading of pictures & flash-intensive games are played on them, no it won't work
<taiga> i'd like to play Heroes 3 there, that's why i kept windows on it
<iluminameluna> don't know that game but if it lags, most likely is either the lack of video processing (the gp card, if it has one) or enough RAM from which to share video memory
<iluminameluna> how much Ram do you have on it?
<taiga> 700M
<taiga> and no.. it's a game from pentium pro
<iluminameluna> sounds like you should b doing fine .. so why are u installing a linux-based OS on it?
<taiga> bad ram
<iluminameluna> so, no one here can help me w/ my grubloader issue?
<taiga> what's with your grub?
<iluminameluna> Ah .. where are you? Asking 'cause RAm is pretty cheap for older machines in the States
<taiga> slovakia
<taiga> it costs like 5€ here
<taiga> which i consider too much
<iluminameluna> I THINK I need to install a grub to one of my partitions in order to be able to load a Wary puppy I've installed to one of my SSDs
<taiga> why not install it to mbr
<iluminameluna> ah .. well, I just paid $15 for 2g of Ram for my netbook .. how much do you get for those EU5?
<taiga> 256M
<iluminameluna> I don't know how to do it from Lubuntu
<taiga> i knew how to do it from grub-legacy
<iluminameluna> oh wow .. yeah, I'd say that's too much too ... darn, if my chromium wld just behave I'd go see how much it would cost here .. how much are you looking to install?
<iluminameluna> is that an app?
<taiga> it's an older grub version, kind of
<iluminameluna> right, I know what a legacy version of grub is but I don't know what to do to install it while in Lubuntu
<iluminameluna> I have all the info but don't know what to do with it, basically
<taiga> try something like this:
<taiga> sudo grub2-install --recheck --root-directory=/ /dev/sda
<taiga> not /dev/sda1 or something
<iluminameluna> right, to the disk itself, not a partition of it ..
<taiga> yes
<iluminameluna> and all those dashes? .. those are typed into the command line?
<taiga> yes
<iluminameluna> OH .. those are the Minus signs not dashes, right?
<iluminameluna> so there's a space before each Minus sign?
<taiga> those are the same in terminal
<taiga> -- are right next to each other
<iluminameluna> right ..
<iluminameluna> oh, wait .. "install, space,-recheck,space,-root-directory ..."?
<TheLordOfTime> ...
<TheLordOfTime> the command as taiga typed it is what you need to type
<TheLordOfTime> sudo SPACE grub2 DASH install SPACE DASH DASH recheck SPACE DASH DASH root DASH directory EQUALS / SPACE /dev/sda
<iluminameluna> TheLordOfTime: I just want to make sure I get it right .. I'm messing w/ stuff I'm not familiar with & have some cognition issues due to Lupus .. so I apologize for sounding like a total dummy ...
 * TheLordOfTime ignores the last comment as a comment on it would end up as condescending since he hasnt had coffee yet.
<iluminameluna> dbl dashes! AH .. ok .. NOW I get it!
<bioterror> it's good to ask, we had couple of days ago a guy who had run "sudo chmod 666 / sys/" ;)
<iluminameluna> hahahaha! Me either, TLOT
<TheLordOfTime> bioterror, i had someone do a recursive chmod777 on their root directory.  it was multiuser so i was like "you need to be slapped"
<TheLordOfTime> s/had/saw/
<bioterror> this was funny case, he had used chromes translate on spanish or portuguese site
<iluminameluna> OH NO ... Ok .. no, it's only my netbook & I'd NEVER do something unless I'd dbl-triple & quad chk'd it! but oh dear ..
<bioterror> and it was /sys/..., but when it was translated to english, the translator made it to / sys/... ;)
<bioterror> and he just copy & pasted that
<iluminameluna> still, it's my only comp w/ internet access at the moment. My "real" machine is in El Salvador while I'm in the States. I just HAVE TO fix this!
<iluminameluna> *sigh*
<iluminameluna> & TLOT, be as condescending as you like, I have a thick skin, plus, I
<iluminameluna> I'm sitting/reclining on my rolled up carpet in my room writing what I need to on a notebook I made w/ some scrap paper & a toilet roll ...
<TheLordOfTime> being condescending is against the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.
<TheLordOfTime> !CoC
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<iluminameluna> at least my pencil is mechanical ..
<TheLordOfTime> as an Ubuntu member i follow that as much as I can :)
 * TheLordOfTime yawns as he realizes he smells coffee
<TheLordOfTime> :O
<iluminameluna> =D
<TheLordOfTime> C O F F E E !!!!!!!!!
<iluminameluna> LUCKY MAN
<iluminameluna> I gotta go nuke some water & use instant but only if I hear signs of life from living room. Have to traverse it to get to kitchen & my son & his wife are sleeping there .. I don't wanna see something that I can't then UNsee .. if you get my drift
<iluminameluna> ok .. will go attempt to install a legacy grub to sda
<iluminameluna> bbiab
<iluminameluna> *sigh* .. here's what I got when I typed in the above: jessie@MumsieNetbook:~$ sudo grub2-install --recheck --root-directory=/ /dev/sda[sudo] password for jessie:
<iluminameluna> sudo: grub2-install: command not found
<iluminameluna> is grub4dos another installation app for grub like grub2-install?
<tsimpson> it's "grub-install"
<TheLordOfTime> ah right, grub-install
 * TheLordOfTime has grub2-install aliased :P
<iluminameluna> no 2?
<tsimpson> no 2
<iluminameluna> kk .. bbiab again
<iluminameluna> ok .. wow .. it said installation finished. No error reported ..
<taiga> glad to hear
<iluminameluna> so, I'm gonna cross mah fingers & reboot & if I don't come back, it didn't work ..
<iluminameluna> I'm back but it didn't work ..
<iluminameluna> ok, if I'm dual-booting from sda but I have the Puppy OS on one partition & Lubuntu on another, by installing the grub to just the MBR of sda, wldn't I be just making it find the first /boot it found? Wldn't I have to point the grub to find that 2nd /boot too by indicating in which partition it's located?
<TheLordOfTime> if you were doing that, i'd have made a /boot partition on your drive
<TheLordOfTime> separate from the others
<TheLordOfTime> and in config time configure /boot to be in that partition (for both OSes)
<TheLordOfTime> i know, advanced partitioning, but...
<iluminameluna> so ONE /boot for BOTH OSs?
<TheLordOfTime> that'd have been my go, but usually i'm not dualbooting two linuxes :P
<iluminameluna> yeah, most posts in most forums assume you're booting win & a linux os ..
<iluminameluna> wldn't I have to mess with each /boot's file?
<iluminameluna> I haven't done that since DOS 3.1
<iluminameluna> & I don't remember that too well
<iluminameluna> init files, yes; boot files, no
<TheLordOfTime> i meant at install time :P
<TheLordOfTime> but again, that's not the case here
<TheLordOfTime> ... oops i broke my server
<TheLordOfTime> ... which means my networking'll die shortly... *fixes*
<iluminameluna> huh?!
 * TheLordOfTime shifts his attention to fixing networking
<iluminameluna> I'll wait ..
<taiga> why aren't you using chainloader then
<taiga> you can install grub multiple times that way
 * TheLordOfTime returns
<TheLordOfTime> okay, so apparently what died was the router, but i keep spares :P
<iluminameluna> I've read a tutorial but it's still Greek to me .. how do you use "chainloader"
<iluminameluna> you lost a router, LOTL?
<iluminameluna> O,O
<TheLordOfTime> *shrugs* i keep spares around :P
<iluminameluna> where r YOU?
<TheLordOfTime> secretlocation
<iluminameluna> I keep spares at home but not of routers .. .. paranoid geek, huh? :D
<TheLordOfTime> actually IT technician, but...
<TheLordOfTime> i bought spares because 3-year-old routers means they might die at any time
<TheLordOfTime> especially consumer-grade
<iluminameluna> so's my older son but like the guy married to the stripper, can't get some at home ...
 * TheLordOfTime has enterprise-grade replacements
<iluminameluna> e/ time I ask him for help all I get is silence ..
<iluminameluna> anyways .. so how do I use "chainloader"?
<iluminameluna> if I can get some kind of performance from either of my OS's, I'll buy taiga some Ram :D
<iluminameluna> I'll go mad if I can't get some action here
<taiga> iluminameluna, you got into the grub menu, right?
<iluminameluna> & the reason I'm asking all these questions you'd think I cld just go Google it's 'cause my browser, Chromium, keeps crashing. It used to be w 3 tabs open, now it's w 2. & just ONE tab open still takes abt 3 minutes to load a page
<iluminameluna> no menu, I typed in the command you gave me, taiga, & then it said installation finished, no errors reported but then, when I rebooted, that 2nd /boot (belonging to the Puppy OS), never showed up
<taiga> what did show up
<iluminameluna> only boot option I had was the 2 SSDs & a USB drive I have permanently plugged in w /home
<iluminameluna> Asus Master SSD, Asus Slave SSD, Kingston KD (the /home drive)
<G__81> i  am using Lubuntu 12.10 (64 bit version). I see sometimes Alt+F2 showing up the Run dialog box but sometimes it does not show up. Can some one help me with a solution ?
<iluminameluna> I think I'm the only one here, G_81, & I'm a relative noob w/ an old netbook
<iluminameluna> sorry ..
<G__81> iluminameluna, are you facing the same problem ?
<iluminameluna> no, I
<iluminameluna> I'm running 12.04, 32 bit
<TheLordOfTime> you're not the only one here
<TheLordOfTime> but did anyone pull the patience factoid yet?
<TheLordOfTime> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<iluminameluna> hahahaha!!!
<iluminameluna> ok, I stand corrected, I'm NOT the only one here which means no one has an answer, perhaps, to either of our questions, G_81 ;-D
<TheLordOfTime> or
<TheLordOfTime> you need a ton of patience
<TheLordOfTime> answers from the chats are not instant
<TheLordOfTime> you need to wait a while sometimes :)
<G__81> TheLordOfTime, The problem is that lxpanelctl fails to respond to keyboard short cuts and it neither responds when i try starting it from keyboard like "lxpanelctl run"
<TheLordOfTime> i didnt say i had an answer for you :)
 * TheLordOfTime returns to fixing his computer
<searching> In /usr/share/app-install/desktop/fglrx-driver.desktop say Name=ATI binary X.Org driver
<searching> but I have intel
<mistaknly> How do I start ssh
<TheLordOfTime> mistaknly, define "start ssh"
<TheLordOfTime> do you mean how to set it up so you can ssh into your computer?
<TheLordOfTime> or how to connect to another computer via SSH?
<mistaknly> ssh from w7 to the lubuntu live cd machine
<TheLordOfTime> why're you on a live CD environment?
<TheLordOfTime> why not install Lubuntu to the machine?
<mistaknly> I'm trying lds, ubuntu, lubuntu, fedora, knoppix ..... etc
<TheLordOfTime> if you're in a Live CD environment you won't have SSH if you reboot
<TheLordOfTime> so its kinda pointless
<mistaknly> That's ok, I got x11vnc going fine
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<TheLordOfTime> but it'll go away when you reboot
<TheLordOfTime> unless you have it on a USB with persistence
<bioterror> it's not there by default
<mistaknly> ok
<mistaknly> Is there a way to setup shares from the lubuntu machine to windows
<bioterror> samba
<bioterror> nfs
<TheLordOfTime> samba primarily
<mistaknly> do i apt-get samba?
<TheLordOfTime> you'd have to spend time configuring it
<TheLordOfTime> its not an out-of-the-box thing unlike ssh servers
<bioterror> nfs is even less :D
<TheLordOfTime> neither are out-of-the-box solutions, they both require configuration :p
<mistaknly> I used to be able to run samba in the old days....(cane rattles and falls to floor..)
<TheLordOfTime> and your live environment if you're just on the CD won't save the configs when you reboot
<TheLordOfTime> as i've said repeatedly :P
<mistaknly> I can save to usb
<mistaknly> ok i found it. now i just have to learn how to use it (again..)
<mistaknly> So you think I should install this instead of knoppix?
<mistaknly> I running 1.0 Ghz with 512MB mem
<TheLordOfTime> Lubuntu's light enough to run there :P
<Coldrush> I've got lubuntu 12.10 up and running on a CR-48, what can I use to map the media keys?  I tried keytouch but it does not recognize the board.
<mistaknly> TheLordOfTime, ok thx
<Ahmuck> hi
<Ahmuck> i would like to remove abiword and gnumeric
<Ahmuck> but it wants to remove lubuntu-desktop as well.  is there a way around this?
<bioterror> no, there's no way around
<Ahmuck> if i uninstall abiword and then re-install lubuntu desktop i still get abiword back?
<Ahmuck> why the intergration of apps into the os?
<bioterror> Ahmuck, try
<Ahmuck> nm, i dumped gnumeric, abiword.
<Ahmuck> for some reason the gnumeric icon never gets removed
<Ahmuck> but
<Ahmuck> er bug
<WebmasterTD> Hello
<WebmasterTD> Today I installed lubuntu 12.10 on an Asus Eee pc. It works fine but I cant find any good/fast solution to add proxies to network and disable them when needed.
<Guest44748> I need some help geting my tablet working in lubuntu. I've tried these forum instructions but all the posts they reference say I do not have permission to view (attachments) what can I do? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4972622
<ColdRush> Can someone help me with activating trim in my fstab?  I'm not familiar with the format and really want to make sure it's correct
#lubuntu 2013-11-11
<LXLE> has anyone had success searching the root directory for files using pcmanfm search tool?
<Shiver_> hello and good eveing
<ianorlin> how can I help?
<Shiver_> I am looking for help loading Lunbuntu, onto a Power Mac G4.. I can load it persay, but when I get to the install option my USB keyboard and Mouse isn't working
<Shiver_> My Mouse 'light' is off... and the keyboard worked fine prior to the splash screen I am using an Overburned CD version 13.04
<Shiver_> Any help is greatly appricated
<Shiver_> I have the system across the room from now, I am using a Windows 7 machine now but the G4 is plugged in and waiting
<Shiver_> from me now
<ianorlin> can you select check the disk integrity when booting it
<ianorlin> or when you get to that keyboard doesn't work
<ianorlin> splash screen of install or splash screen after install?
<Shiver_> Pardon my 'stupidity' and the terms... But when it boots up and look like it is in a dos setting, at that time Yes I can use the keyboard for the conf I did so and typed out the ABC'S and the light on my mouse was on
<Shiver_> I het the Enter key and when I do,that seems the point the USB hardware stops to work
<ianorlin> for the install or after?
<Shiver_> For ummthe install No spalsh screen at this point
<ianorlin> this is the desktop iso or the alternate?
<Shiver_> let me go and copy the Last line on my 'dos' screen and tell you what it is
<Shiver_> Desktop iso
<ianorlin> does the moues work in whatever system is on there now?
<Shiver_> sorry it started to load and it is Lubuntu 13.10
<Shiver_> By the way, thank you Ianorlin
<ianorlin> ah is it loading now?
<Shiver_> KK back
<Shiver_> My CD is Live 13.10 Saucy Salamander Built 20131016.1
<ianorlin> ah yeah it is desktop installer
<ianorlin> you did have a try before installing option right
<Shiver_> I booted it up I got the screen Last dos command says if doubt press enter-- I used the conf to keep it from loading automatically
<Shiver_> On this system, I don't (or didn't) use/have 'Try before installing'
<Shiver_> I use Ubuntuand I am familier with it..
<ianorlin> ah then it is actually the alt installer which is keyboard only
<ianorlin> you will get a graphical user interface after install
<ianorlin> juse follow the prompts and press keys
<Shiver_> I have an OLD Power Mac g4 it has an Apple Mac OS loaded... And I have some older Larger HDD  I removed the OS HDD, placed a Mac formatted Blank HDD in it and boot from the CD
<Shiver_> Ok now the Keyboard and mouse works.. It has Lights etc
<ianorlin> ah ok let me know if you have any problems?
<Shiver_> But if I hit 'Enter' Key and get the splash screen the USB hardware stops
<Shiver_> I hit enter- the screen goes to a Blue Splash screen With white lettering Lubuntu 13.10 three option Keyboard dosen't work at this time (and the Optical mouse Light is off
<ianorlin> is it loading?
<ianorlin> how much ram?
<Shiver_> it then goes to a black screen with Yellow lettering and Loads a GUI My mouse Icon is dead center to the screen (will not work/light is off) and keyboard is off too... have to hold the Power button down to restart when I do I get like 7 options and off course I can't pick them (usb not working)
<ianorlin> does hitting control alt f1 do anything?
<Shiver_> the upper left hand side of the GUI has Load Lubuntu 13.10(folder)
<Shiver_> Let me go and try Be right Back
<Shiver_> K CTRL -ALT f1 Nothihng
<Shiver_> CTRL ALT Del /Esc Nothing
<Shiver_> Still at splash screen looks like a weaved background and the Ico is still there
<ianorlin> does pressing any key work?
<Shiver_> not at all
<ianorlin> wiat this doesn't have a sysreq key does it
<Shiver_> no not that i know of
<Shiver_> And I just walked back I  am at the desktop screen to install it.. I disconnected the USB and retried it and No not working
<Runemoro> Hello, can anyone help me?
 * ianorlin is not sure how unless you can hard boot and do boot integrity test
<Runemoro> I just installed lubuntu-core and now when I login the desktop is blank
<Runemoro> There is no right-click menu
<ianorlin> does pressing control alt t work?
<ianorlin> is there a panel at the bottom
<Runemoro> no, no
<ianorlin> does pressing contorl alt f1 get you to a tty
<Runemoro> Yes, it does
<Runemoro> hello?
<ianorlin> can you try updating system with apt-get update and dist-upgrade
<Runemoro> ianorlin, There are no updates
<ianorlin> is this from mini-iso?
<Runemoro> yes
<ianorlin> does dpkg --get-selections | grep lxpanel return any packages if you have no panel?
<Runemoro> yes, lxpanel and  lubuntu-lxpanel-icons
<ianorlin> you said control alt t didn't bring up a terminal
<ianorlin> did you log into openbox?
<Runemoro> No
<ianorlin> to both?
<ianorlin> does clicking on the desktop do anything?
<Runemoro> n
<Runemoro> no*
<ianorlin> what kind of graphics card?
<Runemoro> intel
<Runemoro> and xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed
<Shiver_> Ianorlin -I used live-powerpc USB seems to be working and tring other commands.. AFK
<ianorlin> ah ok
<Shiver_> I used Live-nosplash-powerpc seems to be trying to work
<ianorlin> can you cat ~/.xseisson errors and see if there are any?
<Runemoro>  (gnome-settings-daemon:1168): color-plugin-WARNING **: unable to get EDID for xrandr-LVDS1: unable to get EDID for output
<Runemoro> spammed over and over
<Runemoro> ianorlin, Could this be related? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1985837
<Runemoro> ianorlin?
<Runemoro> is there any way I could install the lubuntu desktop only without any other programs
<ianorlin> sorry my mom was bleeding
<Runemoro> Other than mini.iso because that doesn't work
<Runemoro> oh... Is she ok?
<ianorlin> yes
<ianorlin> that thread looked like it solution might work if your ~/.config/monitors.xml was wrong
<Runemoro> I don't have that file
<glen_> problem booting lubuntu
<ianorlin> right after install?
<ianorlin> which version?
<glen_> no.  i had installed lubuntu ... but then did an install of xubuntu-desktop
<Runemoro> Found something that might help me: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution#Problem:__Incorrect_Resolution_when_no_EDID_available_such_as_from_old_monitor_or_a_KVM_device
<glen_> and tried to go back to lubuntu-desktop but now the boot does not complete
<glen_> 13.10 is the version
<ianorlin> can you get into a tty?
<glen_> yes
<glen_> i can press ctl-alt-f1 and log in
<Runemoro> ianorlin, xorg.conf is missing...
<ianorlin> ah then the boot paramter of the video might do the trick now to look up how to do that
<ianorlin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/150879/can-i-force-vga-signal-output-even-when-xrandr-shows-disconnected looks like it might help
<ianorlin> for runemoror
<ianorlin> glen_ check ~/.xsession-errors
<Runemoro> OMG!
<Runemoro> I FIXED IT
<Runemoro> by deleting .Xauthority
<Runemoro> I hate X, I can't wait for Mir
<glen_> .xsession-errors shows that there is a problem in .profile   i will comment line and reboot
<Runemoro> glen_, where does the boot stop?
<glen_> i see lubuntu and the 5 dots
<glen_> it does not finish
<Runemoro> glen_, press esc
<glen_> it is looping
<Runemoro> press the escape key
<Runemoro> what's written in the terminal
<glen_> now i see * Stopping CPU interrupts balancing daemon
<Runemoro> reboot the computer
<glen_> most lines have [ ok ] .. some with [fail]
<Runemoro> and hold shift while it boots
<Runemoro> wait
<Runemoro> is it stuck on * Stopping CPU interrupts balancing daemon
<glen_> ok, i am in grub window now
<Runemoro> highlight ubuntu and press e
<glen_> k, i am there
<Runemoro> replace quiet splash $vt_handoff with text
<Runemoro> then ctrl-x
<glen_> k
<glen_> i have the login prompt
<glen_> there were 2 lines that came up on the boot.  but i could not read them in time.
<Runemoro> ok
<Runemoro> the text login line yes?
<glen_> yes
<Runemoro> login
<Runemoro> and type vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Runemoro> wait, sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glen_> there is no xorg.conf file in /etc/X11
<Runemoro> yes, it should create it
<glen_> ok
<glen_> i have an empty file there now (xorg.conf)
<Runemoro> press i
<Runemoro> and type:
<Runemoro> Section "Device"
<Runemoro>      Identifier "Intel GMA3600"
<Runemoro>     Driver "fbdev"
<Runemoro> EndSection
<Runemoro> after that press ESC
<Runemoro> then type :quit
<glen_> k, that is done
<Runemoro> ok
<Runemoro> now lxsession
<Runemoro> and ctrl-alt-f7
<glen_> i do see an old core file in /etc/X11
<glen_> sorry,  is lxsession a command?
<Runemoro> yes
<glen_> k, it returned messages:
<glen_> Session is (null)
<glen_> DE is (null)
<glen_> No session set ...
<glen_> No desktop env ...
<Runemoro> hmm
<glen_> Gtk-
<glen_> oops
<Runemoro> Press cttrl-alt-delete
<glen_> k
<Runemoro> it should reboot now
<glen_> last line was warning *** cannot open display
<glen_> rebooting now
<glen_> still got 2 lines i could not read on reboot
<glen_> reboot is running....
<glen_> esc shows LightDM failed
<Runemoro> is it stuck?
<glen_> and plymouth failed, too
<glen_> yes reboot still looping
<Runemoro> Are there still messages continuing or is it stuck on one?
<Runemoro> If it's stuck what's the last one
<glen_> last 2 lines are * Stopping cpu interrupts balancing daemon and * Starting
<Runemoro> just "* Starting"?
<glen_> yes
<glen_> * Starting      [ ok ]
<glen_> perhaps no [ ok ]
<Runemoro> Did you do anything before it broke?
<ianorlin> I think he said he installed xubuntu desktop
<Runemoro> oh
<glen_> yes.  i had installed xubuntu-desktop
<glen_> then tried to remove that and install lubuntu-desktop
<Runemoro> What did you have before?
<glen_> it was running with xubuntu for a while
<Runemoro> Why would you try to install xubuntu-desktop if that's what it had?
<glen_> i am almost to a point of backing up the home dir and reinstalling ...
<glen_> ok
<Runemoro> I think that's what you should do
<glen_> starting the install of xubuntu desktop now
<glen_> ready for reboot ... anything else before reboot?
<Runemoro> no
<glen_> still get 2 lines on reboot
<glen_> but i do see the xubuntu login screen now
<glen_> logging in now.
<glen_> so what should i do now?  back up the files.... (recommendations for backup?)
<ianorlin> yes back stuff up
<Runemoro> Copy /home onto a usb stick
<ianorlin> or external hard drive
<glen_> k
<glen_> k, thanks for getting me to logon!
<Runemoro> yw :D
<Runemoro> also, if you ever need to reinstall everything you can find a list of what packages were installed in /var/log/apt/history.log  to save you some time while reinstalling what programs you had
<ianorlin> or you can use dpkg --get-selections < packagelist.txt
<Runemoro> but that lists dependencies
<ianorlin> ah true
<Runemoro> I have to go, bye everyone
<jarnos> How can I report an audio bug? I have remarkable noise shown in input levels in Audacity, even if Capture channel is muted. There is more noise in the left channel.
<melodie> does someone know if in Precise the kernels of the series 3.8.x are with or without PAE?
<Unit193> Not off hand, but wouldn't be hard to tell if you just pull the /boot/config-3.8*-generic file.
<melodie> hi Unit193 yes, right. I have not thought of going to fetch the list of files, so bad for me :)
<utusan> Earlier I reported here about Firefox not starting in Lubuntu session but still won't even with the lxsession update today.  Funny  it starts with LXDE session as well as in openbox/razor session.
<Unit193> utusan: I didn't read scrollback, did someone tell you to call it from the terminal?
<utusan> terminal or not it doesn't
<Unit193> Yes, but in this case it may give some interesting output.
<utusan> segfault
<Unit193> Huh.  This is 13.10?  And any configuration changed?  dmesg/syslog say anything useful?
<Unit193> Firefox works in Lubuntu here, 13.10.
<utusan> this is 14.04
<Unit193> Aha, alrighty.
 * Unit193 grumbles, decides to download and look.
<utusan> What I don't understand is it works in LXDE( right now) and openbox/razor session.  This Firefox is the same app shared by precise/raring/saucy install.
<utusan> Lubuntu session executes lxsession but LXDE calls startlxde if this helps.
<Unit193> Know what that script has in it?
<utusan> lxsession is a binary file but startlxde is too long. not sure if you have it but you can look it up on /usr/share/xsessions
<Unit193> I checked, I didn't.  I could look it up on LP, but I'm waiting for trusty to download, and it's not going quickly at ~300KB/s :/
<NuSuey> finally got a brain and installing lubuntu instead of ubuntu :o gratz brain..
<Unit193> Congrats and glad you like it, NuSuey.
<utusan> Unit193: hope you can have it fixed.  Just let you know so I can use lubuntu session again.  Meantime I'm using razor-qt/openbox/LXDE
<Unit193> utusan: Well, trusty is very early development right now, and I'm not really a Lubuntu dev.  Might be worth filing against lxsession or lubuntu-meta or somesuch.
<NuSuey> Unit193: just wondering where can I find what, etc .. for example searching for - how to change sound output :)
<Unit193> alsamixer is the sound tool, but you can install pulse too if you need it.
<NuSuey> Unit193: yeah, but where can setup to output the sound to the HDMI output for example :) seraching for that
<NuSuey> I would rather not use pulse audio
<NuSuey> gives me issues
<Unit193> NuSuey: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture#HDMI_output_does_not_work
<NuSuey> yeah the asound command worked.. just wondering how to change the whole system sound output to hdmi ..and back :)
<Unit193> Yes, it said that too, ~/.asoundrc
#lubuntu 2013-11-12
<LXLE1> is anyone able to successfully perform a search on the root directory using pcmanfm file search?
 * ianorlin wonders if /root has anything to cause a problem with permissons
<ianorlin> doesn't seem to be working as normal user
<LXLE1> doesn't work if run as root either
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<lighta> hey here, how can I disable that stupid screensaver ?
<lighta> the deamon seem off
<ochosi> lighta: if it's X11's builtin screensaver (just blanking the screen) you can switch it off with "xset s off"
<n-iCe> hello guys!
<n-iCe> I am usign Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_45-b06)
<n-iCe> But chrome does not detect it any idea?
<Unit193> !info icedtea-plugin
<ubottu> icedtea-plugin (source: icedtea-web): web browser plugin to execute Java applets (dependency package). In component main, is extra. Version 1.4-3ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 35 kB
<n-iCe> I have that installed
<Unit193> Check in the chromium plugins settings.
<n-iCe> I did, enbled :(
<Unit193> And http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre doesn't work?
<n-iCe> will check, thanks
<Unit193> If not, stick   dpkg -l | grep -e jre -e icedtea   in a pastebin.com
<n-iCe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6407278/
<Unit193> You have gcj?
<n-iCe> what's that
<Unit193> Not needed, purge them.
<Unit193> But, I see the java plugin isn't working for me now that I've installed it, it will load, but not the actual java applet.
<Unit193> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Unit193> Shows how much I use it. :)
<zleap> hi
#lubuntu 2013-11-13
<max76> hello you speak french ?
<sirr> I have managed to create .desktop shortcuts that I can launch applications with.. however, I can't launch applications properly from a bash.sh script.. normally done like /path/my_program & It's like I can't detach the terminal in lubuntu :/
<IQman> sirr: try to add to .desktop file RunInTerminal=True or something like that
<sirr> IQman: ok thanks, I'll try that
<IQman> sirr: more precisely add "Terminal=True"
<sirr> IQman: thanks :)
<Hyuristyle> hello, please what this represents
<Hyuristyle> thermal_zone0
<Hyuristyle> thermal_zone1
<Hyuristyle> and thermal_zone2
<Hyuristyle> ?
<wxl> Hyuristyle: you might find acpi.sourceforge.net/documentation/thermal.html instructive
<Hyuristyle> thanks
<Hyuristyle> but acpi is not installed here, it still applies?
<wxl> it's one of those better safe than sorry sort of things Hyuristyle
<wxl> but besides, you probably have acpi installed (in the kernel)
<Hyuristyle> ok, thanks
<deleted_> Hi there
<Hyuristyle> hello
<deleted_> Hello again
<Spaceman255> good morning/afternoon
<deleted_> hi
<Spaceman255> Question: does lubuntu 13.10 provide as good of an experience with older/slower hardware that 12.04 does?
<Spaceman255> or should I just use 12.04
<deleted_> I haven't noticed a big difference between 13 and 12
<deleted_> how old are you talking
<deleted_> Oh sorry, I'm running 13.04, you asked about .10
<Spaceman255> wanting to install on a mini-itx mainboard, 1.5ghz 1gb ram, 1tb disk C7 processor
<Spaceman255> no matter 13.04 is ok
<deleted_> c7?
<Spaceman255> the C7 is like 2005 vintage
<deleted_> ah
<deleted_> I ran 12.04 on a p4 3Ghz 1GB RAM 120GB IDE and it was very quick
<Spaceman255> Via made the chip and the mainboard, low power 20 watts power consumption
<deleted_> and I haven't noticed issues in speed between 13/12, only some issues with PAE that you may need to look into depending on your specific processor
<deleted_> Because I believe 12 was the last release to support PAE
<deleted_> My laptop is about to die and I am leaving this lecture hall,so I will be abck in a few minutes.
<Spaceman255> PAE was an issue witf an old hp/compaq laptop I installed on
<Spaceman255> the 1tb disk was free so I thought I'd just build a lightweight server running Apache
<Spaceman255> lubuntu seems to be favored for older/slower hardware
<Spaceman255> gotta run, tnks for the input
<deleted_> Hi, are you still here?
<deleted_> we were discussing PAE IIRC
<padrino> guys
<padrino> you know when I boot Lubuntu from USB and it says 'install', is that installing to my HDD or thumb drive? Because my internal HDD is flopped and practically doesn't work at all
<ianorlin> Hard drive unless you chose to install it on the thumb drive for some reason but not usre meant to read and wirte all the time
<padrino> Ah :(
<padrino> I'm so confused
<ianorlin> with what?
<padrino> Well my internal HDD is practically fucked
<padrino> Can't even boot Windows, so I booted Tails OS from USB and worked fine, but now I just booted lubuntu and I clicked install and I think the install to HDD will cause it to flop
<ianorlin> is it an old ide drive?
<ianorlin> I have a comp where I can keep it alive through an external
<deleted_> Have you run any disk checks
<padrino> deleted_ yeah ran one that it gave the option of when I booted up lubuntu for first time and all it said was "1 error found in a file"
<padrino> ianorlin yeah very old, think that's why it's failing
<padrino> I think the only option might be "try without installing" therefore just running it from the USB (not internal HDD required)
<ianorlin> that doesn't work for the alt installer though
<ianorlin> if you are using that
<padrino> Wouldn't just "try without install" suffice for browsing the web
<deleted_> Is that what you want to do
<padrino> Because I really don't think my HDD will be able to handle the lubuntu install
<padrino> deleted_ I think that's all I need it for?
<padrino> It's been on the "prepare to install Lubuntu" screen for about 10 minutes now. Either that's normal or HDD completely flopping
<ianorlin> or bad usb installer
<ianorlin> did you run a self check on it?
<padrino> inaorlin on the USB or Laptop?
<ianorlin> usb
<padrino> Nope
<ianorlin> did you check md5sum?
<padrino> Nope :(
<padrino> I only put the USB in, did the Lubuntu disk check, only found 1 error. The proceeded to install Lubuntu
<padrino> Shall I attempt to quit the installer and just boot without installing?
<deleted_> Well if you just need to browse the net I would imagine a live CD would suffice
<ianorlin> I tihnk you should attempt to run the check where it says test disk for defects
<padrino> inarlin that's what I did
<padrino> And it came back with "found 1 error in a file"
<ianorlin> it found an error is not good
<padrino> And that was it
<padrino> I thought 1 error was minor
<ianorlin> it is still enough to break stuff
<padrino> Ah ffs :( I'll just wait for it to install and then reboot from USB without installation
<padrino> I assume it's not safe to just cut power to laptop whilst Lubuntu is installing
<padrino> ?
<padrino> And turn it off by holding down power
<ianorlin> is going anywhere?
<padrino> I'll take a photo
<padrino> I appreciate the help btw
<padrino> It's been on this for about 15 min now: http://imgur.com/HSUSAnP
<ianorlin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2074949 found this of a similar problem
<ianorlin> I wonder does control alt f1 do anything?
<sirr> A tricky one.. can anyone think of a way to detect and launch a script if the desktop resolution is changed.. it's running under VMware with VMware tools. Have created a script that corrects the desktop layout with conky and all that.. but it has to be triggered manually.
<Private_User> hi all, any reason why Lubuntu would not shut down when I try to shutdown via GUI. When I select shutdown it restarts the machine
<zleap> what happens if you do sudo shutdown halt ?
<zleap> that should shut down, if not its probably a power management issue
<Private_User> it also reboots
<zleap> hmm
<zleap> what version of lubuntu are you using
<Private_User> I used "sudo shutdown -P now" and "sudo shutdown -H now" both the same
<Private_User> Lubuntu 12.04
<zleap> ok
<zleap> i have come across this before but that was years ago,
<zleap> have you tried googling
<Private_User> I have also found this solution which I tried but still nothing http://netgator.blogspot.com/2012/07/ubuntu-lubuntu-1204-shutdown-doesnt.html
<zleap> ok
<zleap> does that work
<Private_User> nope
<zleap> this is the LTS right
<Private_User> so far everything I found via google does not make a difference
<zleap> lsb_release -a
<zleap> does that tell you if your using 12.04 or 12.04.x where the .x is the update number or something
<Private_User> it states under description Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS
<zleap> ok
<zleap> i wonder what we are up to,  when was the last time you updated
<zleap> Private_User, just asked for some help so someone may come in and help us with this
<Private_User> ok thanks, much appreciated
<zleap> np
<zleap> hi mozybonz
<mozybonz> aye
<zleap> Can you help Private_User with the shutdown issue,
<zleap> lubuntu 12.04.3
<zleap> ok i got 2 go,  good luck with trying to fix this,
#lubuntu 2013-11-14
<Private_User> hello people
<IQman> Private_User: hi
<Kilos> morning all
<Private_User> anybody here know how to solve the issue of Lubuntu not shutting down when trying to shut down, it just reboots
<Private_User> Kilos, and I have tried quite a few solutions still nothing
<Private_User> hi IQman
<Kilos> using 12.04 lubuntu
<sirr> Anyone got lubuntu 13.10 x64 running properly with vmware tools? Referring to the auto-screen size adjustments
<zleap> how do I do this g+ hang out thing amjjawad wants to chat with me  but i can't get it to work properly
<bioterror> tell him to use real chat things
<bioterror> like IRC
<zleap> ok
<zleap> done,  well i said iw am on irc
<Jfuzi> hello, I have an issue where MOST icons in file manager do not show up, unless I mouse-over them
<Jfuzi> welp, gottago. trying to install the proprietary nvidia drivers atm and see if that helps
<leszek> hi
<padrino> Any of you successfully ran Lubuntu on a Raspberry Pi?
<holstein> padrino: the debian or ubuntu versions for arm or pi would run, and you can add LXDE
<padrino> I thinking of getting one, just need a portable wireless mouse + keyboard lol
<holstein> i wouldnt get a pi to run a specific operating system.. i would get it if it meets your needs.. lowpower, cheap.. etc
<padrino> Yeah I'm thinking of just getting an Android mini PC instead
<holstein> if running ubuntu is the main goal, you can find likely arguably a lot "better" options
<padrino> Cheaper + have better specs for a general lightweight PC
<Unit193> holstein: Pretty sure you can't with Ubuntu Arm, wrong version.
<holstein> Unit193: yeah, i think its limited..
<holstein> ive been wanting a PI, but i just have enough old PC's around, and dont need the pi
<padrino> Either gonna buy an Android mini PC or just a cheap second hand netbook and boot Lubuntu on it
<holstein> padrino: i aquire machines (such as second hand netbook) routinely for no cost that run lubuntu well
<padrino> how do you get them for no cost?
<holstein> if running lubuntu is the main goal, i wouldnt go PI or android mini
<padrino> And do you know of a computer IRC channel? I have a laptop here where I think the internal HDD has failed and I want info on fixing it
<holstein> padrino: like that.. i get that machine with the bad hard drive, and replace it, for example
<holstein> padrino: you can use the lubuntu live CD to test that hard drive
<padrino> yeah, I've tried booting some Linux distros on that laptop from USB
<padrino> I tried Tails, Slitaz and Puppy Linux and they all worked fine when running from USB
<padrino> But didn't work when I attempted to install them
<padrino> And the laptop fails to even boot Windows (standard OS) so I think it's HDD failure
<holstein> padrino: test the hard drive..
<padrino> holstein how?
<holstein> padrino: i use whatever live CD i have at the time
<Unit193> Using mhdd.
<holstein> !info gsmartcontrol
<padrino> holstein yeah I've used some LiveCDs and they run fine
<ubottu> gsmartcontrol (source: gsmartcontrol): graphical user interface for smartctl. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.7-1 (saucy), package size 692 kB, installed size 1938 kB
<holstein> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<holstein> padrino: i use the live CD to run tools that test the hard drive
<padrino> oh
<padrino> I'll try it now, running Ultimate Boot CD through Tails should work, right?
<holstein> padrino: i dont have those in front of me.. the tools that i reference are in the main repos for most distro. or the live CD i linked is quite small in size
<holstein> http://worldofgnome.org/test-your-hard-drives-with-gsmartcontrol/
<holstein> not sure what you mean by "through tails".. i thought tails *was* a live CD
<padrino> yeah, Tails is a live CD
<padrino> But I'm wondering if I can execute a hard drive test in Tails OS?
<holstein> padrino: so, you are either using the tails live CD, or the ultimate boot cd.. you dont run one through the other
<holstein> padrino: i dont use tailsOS, but if you have access to repos, you can install a tool to test the hard drive.. or there may be some included
<holstein> if you have a lubuntu live CD, you can install gsmarcontrol, and run the tests as mentioned in the link above
<padrino> so to run the Ultimate boot CD... I just unpackage the ISO on to a USB, then when I boot up computer click "boot from USB external"?
<padrino> Like I would with another LiveCD OS
<padrino> When I boot Tails, it says I/0 error on device sdb3, logical block 2. That's before it's even booted fully
<holstein> padrino: i use unetbootin to run the ultimatebootcd.. i dont see where they report it can be "unpackaged on to a USB"
<padrino> That's what I meant. Just I use Universal USB installer instead of Unetbootin
<holstein> padrino: you use the iso you download however you want.. and however you can. burn a CD, or use a tool that allows CD iso's to run from USB, like unetbootin.. or dd copy the iso to a stick if that is supported
<holstein> you can also, just replace the hard drive, if that is easier for you, and you have another one laying about
<padrino> nope I don't :-( I'm going to boot UltimateBootCD and see what the error is, thanks for the help so far btw :-)
<holstein> if you can boot SD cards (which all of my netbooks do) you can just disable or remove the internal hard drive, install to sd card, boot it and enjoy
<padrino> What do I select when I boot UltimateBootCD?
<holstein> padrino: i use whatever tool is appropiate for the task i want to do..
<padrino> holstein okay, well I've just ran one but not sure what it was P
<padrino> :p
<holstein> padrino: in the parted magic live option there are the tools i mentioned
<padrino> yeah I just ran some Parted Magic thing
<padrino> And now it just says:
<padrino> Setting up system devices... DONE
<holstein> padrino: the one i listed will look *just* like the screen shots i gave, and is available from most distros
<padrino> Searching for PMAGIC_2013_08_01.SQFS ...
<padrino> I ended up using UltimateBootCD but yeah
<padrino> yo holstein
<padrino> I need a little help here
<ianorlin> padrino in case he is not here what is your problem?
<holstein> padrino: i would run the lubuntu live CD.. install "gsmartcontrol" and run "gksudo gsmartcontrol" from the terminal.. it'll look like the picturs on the site i linked at that point
<padrino> Well I ran a GSmartControl test on my internal HDD (which I thought was the problem) and came back with these results
<padrino> http://i.imgur.com/EFxwKdH.png
<holstein> testing hardware is not trivial.. i wouldnt get stuck in one place.. if something isnt working for you, just move on
<padrino> and http://i.imgur.com/xhrq24i.png
<holstein> padrino: i run the *long* extended tests
<padrino> so I ran the test wrong?
<holstein> padrino: if you are having issues installing to the drive, the drive could be bad, or it could be (from what you have reported) just that windows is not booting from that drive, and something else is preventing you from installing to the hard drive
<holstein> padrino: there are differet tests.. i run the long one.. i dont konw what you ran..
<padrino> I'm not sure whether it's the RAM or the HDD though, which is what I wanted to find out
<holstein> padrino: the lubuntu live CD, as well as most other live CD's, and the ubcd have memory tests
<ianorlin> yes run memtest
<holstein> run whatever tests you can.. rule things out as you go.. these test (when i trust the results) run for hours
<holstein> i usually let a memtest run overnight.. and the long hard drive test can take hours
<padrino> but when the errors come up, I won't know what they mean
<holstein> padrino: i open a search page and search.. or, if i see *any* error, and i have other hardware, i swap hardware and test again
<padrino> ah okay, I'm running memtest now
<padrino> Don't know how long it'll take, but thanks :-)
<holstein> there are reasons why techs charge for these services.. they are not always trivial.. though, its easy enough to test hardware if one is patient..
<padrino> Yo
<padrino> I just ran memtest and it says "Pass complete, no errors, press Esc to exit". But I'm 100% sure there's errors somewhere in system
<deleted_> Well it's not the memory ;)
<padrino> I think it's the HDD but I'm not sure how to test that
<padrino> I form a diagnoses on HDD, right?
<Unit193> http://hddguru.com/software/2005.10.02-MHDD/ ?  What's the brand of device?
<padrino> Toshiba
<padrino> Toshiba HDD, Dell Laptop
<Unit193> And did you run the S.M.A.R.T. tools on it?
<padrino> I ran GSmartControl but I'm not sure what you mean by SMART tools
<deleted_> You can use FSCK to check for errors
<deleted_> or a bootable rescut CD to use other more robust tools
<deleted_> *recue CD
<padrino> I can run HDAT V4.9.3 on HDD, which is "Expert tool for ATA/ATAPI/SATA diagnostics with most detailed SMART + DCO & HPA features + advanced routines for surface scan and refresh + bad sector remapping and wipe"
<padrino> I'm current running the UltimateBootCD live USB
<holstein> padrino: if there is not data on the drive that i want to keep, i dont bother with repair steps at first
<deleted_> padrino, is this a linux based boot disk?
<padrino> yes deleted_
<holstein> padrino: i would run the simple long test in gsmartcontrol.. its in the parted magic live enviroment on the UBCD, and its in the repo for ubuntu
<holstein> padrino: if you already ran some tools that say there are no errors, then try and install to the drive
<holstein> padrino: i would want to run a test that takes a few hours on both the hard drive and the memory
<deleted_> padrino, sorry for asking, have you already run a test to check for disk errors?
<padrino> I don't even know what I've already ran :(
<holstein> padrino: the memtest runs.. its ongoing.. it'll say no errors at the beginning .. its one you can just leave running for hours
<padrino> And holstein, I booted up the parted magic live environment and went into Gsmartcontrol and couldn't find any simple long test
<holstein> padrino: it'll look just like the screenshots i sent you.. theres a dropdown box where you chooose the type of test
<holstein> padrino: have you tried to install to the disk?
<padrino> holstein can I boot "Live with default settings" or do I have to "Run from RAM"?
<holstein> padrino: you dont have to do either.. its a choice
<holstein> padrino: if you want to run from ram, run from ram..
<holstein> padrino: i suggest to you, as you learn, try all defaults, til the defaults dont fit your particular needs.. have you tried to install lubuntu?
<padrino> holstein yeah, and I don't think my laptop can manage it
<padrino> It can only run the super-lightweight distros
<holstein> padrino: then, there is no need to test *anything* then
<holstein> padrino: lubuntu *is* light
<padrino> holstein I mean a really lightweight one, like slitaz
<holstein> padrino: what are the specs?
<padrino> or puppy linux
<padrino> and it's got 250GB HDD, 3GB RAM
<holstein> padrino: im familiar with both..
<padrino> Not sure about the rest, although I can probably find out
<holstein> padrino: lubuntu will run fine on there..
<padrino> but I think my internal HDD is failing, that's why it's not installing?
<padrino> Cause Windows can't even boot on it
<holstein> padrino: if you have not tried installing lubuntu, try that, please
<holstein> padrino: puppy is not easily installable.. and slitaz can be the same
<padrino> holstein I did, but it was on the installing page for a very long time
<holstein> padrino: windows not being able to boot doesnt proove anything bue that
<padrino> and people said it's not usual for it to be on it that long
<holstein> padrino: do it again, with the latest iso, and report.. .
<holstein> padrino: or, continue testing.. mabye in a hardware specific channel
<padrino> I'm going to boot Lubuntu
<padrino> install lubuntu*
<holstein> padrino: boot it live.. to the live desktop first
<padrino> so don't install first, just boot as livecd?
<holstein> padrino: thats what i said, and meant to imply, and suggest..
<holstein> padrino: if you cant boot the live enviroment, you need to address that first
<holstein> padrino: do you have the latest lubuntu? 13.10?
<padrino> yes holstein
<padrino> I'm running it now
<holstein> it?
<holstein> the live environment is booted?
<padrino> Not exactly, it just stays on the Lubuntu booting screen for ages: http://i.imgur.com/h1iGmQc.png
<padrino> (sorry about bad image quality)
<holstein> padrino: then, thats is the issue that i suggest dealing with
<padrino> what issue?
<holstein> is it graphics related? a bad iso?
<holstein> padrino: ? that one.. you need to be able to boot the live environment
<padrino> it's not a bad ISO
<padrino> and I don't know the problem with the laptop, that's what I was trying to find out
<holstein> padrino: did you confirm the md5 of the iso?
<padrino> Ye
<padrino> Yes*
<padrino> It's finally booted
<holstein> padrino: here are just a few potential issues i run into when installing *any* os on *any* hardware that you can address in any order you like.. supported graphics drivers could be causing that to hang.. you can try
<deleted_> This has happened to me as well. Have you checked to see if your PC supports PAE?
<padrino> But it took an awfully long time
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> padrino: its a live environment.. it wont be "fast".. its for hardware support testing.. try to install now, choosing the entire disk as the target
<holstein> if asked, dont install updates during the installation
<padrino> Yeah, it's installing now just loading: http://i.imgur.com/f3jpDW0.png
<holstein> padrino: dont install updates, or codecs.. just install from the disk
<padrino> yeah I have
<padrino> How long should it stay on the screen I just screenshotted for?
<holstein> padrino: depends
<holstein> padrino: you should prepare to wait
<holstein> typically takes me anywhere from 8 minutes to an hour or so, depending on the hardware
<genii> Just the network timeout is 2 minutes usually ( tries twice, a minute each)
<holstein> i typically have already gotten online at that point, and tested all the hardware to see how the support is.. but, im a "look before you leap" kind of guy
<padrino> It's still on that screen, don't think it's going to work
#lubuntu 2013-11-15
<ibere_SP> hi there!
<ibere_SP> i'm going to test the patch from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1205384/comments/54
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1205384 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "Lock can be circumvented by switching to console" [High,In progress]
<ibere_SP> besides adding the staging ppa, what should i do after that? julien did not leave details...
<ianorlin> yay patch
<ibere_SP> hi ianorlin!
<ibere_SP> could you help me? i know how to add the ppa... but i believe after that i need to install something else...
<ianorlin> I think lxappearance is what you need to install
<ianorlin> lxseison I mean
<ianorlin>  ah but already installed
<ibere_SP> yes... lxsession comes by default with lubuntu.
<ibere_SP> i believe the lxsession from the staging ppa will replace the old one with the new patch...
<ianorlin> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<ianorlin> update and dist-upgrade is what you need to do
<ibere_SP> i know how to add a ppa man. :) but thank you for the reminder.
<ibere_SP> i'm logging off... need to change the hdd. saucy is on a test hdd.
<ibere_SP> thank you ianorlin
<ibere_SP> ianorlin, great news: patch worked just fine on saucy fresh install.
<fidelio> Hello, since lat upgrade, lubuntu is buggier than ever for me... running it on my 2-years old acer aspire one netbook.
<fidelio> last*
<fidelio> everytime I install an app, all icons on the desktop0 disappear, need a reboot to make them reappear
<fidelio> the software center won't find Skype, even though I allow partner software
<fidelio> when an app is running fullscreen, I often see icons flying around for a second then disappearing
<fidelio> biggest problem for me right now is icons that disappear from the desktop when I install an app, any fix ?
<fidelio> I think the DE is crashing, I do not have any menus with the right-click other than openbox
<fidelio> "show menus provided by WM" is unchecked
<leszek> hi
<leszek> re
<zigurat> How do I overcome the sis videocard issue?
<zleap> is it me or is chrome useless
<zleap> i have a tag on a website that is meant to open a e-mail client, it fails,  works first time in firefox
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> it kinda depends
<zleap> well the html works
<pd0x\explodes> hi, I am having trouble connecting to a windows system via Lubuntu.  Another system with Ubuntu can connect just fine.  But when I try with Lubuntu (different machine), I get this location is not mount, "failed to mount windows share", "this location is not mounted".
#lubuntu 2013-11-16
<deleted_> Chello
<FireAndIce> Hello everyone!! I've a dual core laptop which had ubuntu installed initially. It was way too slow to do programming. But, after installing lubuntu, its like the hardware has been reinvigorated. Thanks to the lubuntu team.
<zleap> er what was the website to try and work on a plan to promote lubuntu as a win xp replacement
<melodie> zleap I don't understand the question
<zleap> there is a project for beginners in the early stages to promote lubuntu
<zleap> its ona  website, just can't remember what website it is
<melodie> I don't either
<zleap> ok
<zleap> thanks anyway
<melodie> zleap https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StartUbuntu
<melodie> found it! ^^
<zleap> thanks
<melodie> if it is what you are seeking for, it would be in the "What" §
<zleap> that is what i was looking for,  there are soo many projects etc its hard to remember everything
<zleap> hi DanS
<DanS> hi zleap
<zleap> hi
<DanS> congrats on becoming part of the docs team
<melodie> zleap I found it in the wiki.ubuntu.com search engine searching for "Lubuntu Windows XP" and then clicking to the next page in the sentence "search in pages"
<melodie> if that can help you find more easily next time
<zleap> should do its saved
#lubuntu 2013-11-17
<redtape|coffee> Franlkly! I feel this type of Ow! [ http://ow.ly/qTHZ8 (note the 8=HATE ] about writing Manuals for a Derivative on this University website :: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/EBooks
<redtape|coffee> Anyone else used that resource on heré ?
<Tuxi848> C0nfus3d, Not sure what to name my BackYard Sale Item. http://ow.ly/qTLxs
<melodie> hi, what is the most efficient simple command line to get the name of "foo" packages installed?
<wxl> melodie: you want to know all installed packages matching a particular pattern?
<melodie> wxl we got a command line provided by someone on another chan, thanks
<wxl> k cuz dpkg -l | grep foo ;)
<wxl> which can be awk'd to your liking
<melodie> no it is the package name we need
<wxl> like i said you can awk to your liking
<melodie> well?
<wxl> dpkg -l | grep -i foo | awk '{print $2}'
<melodie> dpkg -S nvidia  | cut -d":" -f1
<melodie> this is what I have been said?
<melodie> it is the full package name which needs to be left at the end
<wxl> oh
<wxl> package name sorry
<wxl> honestly your command works like poop
<wxl> use mine :)
<melodie> oh
<melodie> dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia | awk '{print $2}'
<melodie> ?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> oh wait
<wxl> hold on
<melodie> wxl can you come at #linuxvillage ?
<melodie> I extracted jovando from the #ubuntu-kernel where he was trying to get help about newbie breakages
<wxl> yeah that should work above
<wxl> i can't sorry
<melodie> ok
<melodie> what is the right command line for a shutdown in a root console in Ubuntu, nowadays?
<wxl> melodie: sudo shutdown -h now
<wxl> tho you said root so nm the sudo ;)
<melodie> wxl does that still work?
<wxl> melodie: yep
<melodie> ok
<melodie> thank you
<wxl> how do i mount a raid array so i can do password recovery on it with a live cd?
<wxl> this is nto really a lubuntu question. maybe i'll head to ##linux or #ubuntu
<bioterror> isnt it something like /dev/md0
<junka> power management does not start
<junka> I have to do it manually by clicking power manager from the menu
<junka> Also, the desktop pager on the panel is wierd. Sometimes it is disappearing short of, or the colours are wierd. When I go to open Desktop Settings by right click on it, I get a msg about openbox crush
<junka> Another thing is that still when I use a media player like the default gnome mplayer or vlc where the app resizes itself to fit the video resolation the video goes off screen like I have a bigger screen where I do not, I have a netbook
<junka> dont be so eager to help out
<wxl> bioterror: sudo apt-get install mdadm && sudo mdadm --assemble --scan and THEN you can mount md0 or md1
<wxl> …just in case you wanted to know ;)
<zleap> SergioMeneses, hi
<SergioMeneses> hi zleap ! how are you?
<zleap> good thanks
<zleap> i just replied to your e-mail not sure if my suggestion is useful
<SergioMeneses> zleap, = Paul right?
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> i take it you;re working on the pdf / printed manual
<zleap> you're
<zleap> pdf is good.,
<SergioMeneses> zleap, I think we might work on both the pdf format and the wiki-page, dont you think?
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> but is there any reason why you can't take a how to on the wiki and just drop it in to what ever is being used to create the pdf
<SergioMeneses> zleap, the pdf is always good because you might download it and use it without connection
<zleap> http://zleap.net/lubuntu-time-and-date/
<zleap> yeah
<SergioMeneses> zleap, that is the idea! take information from differents "how to" add it to the manual
<SergioMeneses> zleap, I saw it :D
<zleap> ok
<zleap> well i need to work on the other two how tos
<zleap> one for unetbootln and the other for the new search facility in PCManFM
<zleap> they are done, just need to go on the wiki
<SergioMeneses> but zleap I call the contributors first... to know how many people are interesting to work with us on this project
<SergioMeneses> zleap, that sounds great! I am the TL of the documentation project, if you need something, please let me know
<zleap> yeah,  as i said if someone is able to simply grab what i have done,  its probably easier for them,  i am gettingmy head round wiki mark up atm
<zleap> np
<zleap> ali was helping me the other day and i am in touch with Nio too
<SergioMeneses> zleap, perfect! Nio and Ali are rockstars!
<zleap> i have printed the PCManFM one out from my website so I can make sure it all goes on the wiki properly
<SergioMeneses> :D
<zleap> yep
<zleap> hi WildTux
<WildTux> hi
<zleap> hows it going
<zleap> chat later
#lubuntu 2014-11-10
<bldtg> ianorlin: it's probably usb 2. not usb 3 for sure.
<bldtg> I checked htop. Cpu is fine. It's probably usb.
<ianorlin> yep that makes sense
<bldtg> thanks for talking. I need a computer with usb 3. :P
<tiemay> is anyone else having trouble booting up lubuntu 14.10 desktop amd64 in virtualbox?
<tiemay> https://cdn.mediacru.sh/gsVePewpC7xH.png
<tiemay> ^ that's a mouse cursor in the middle
<tiemay> md5sum of the iso is fine
 * ianorlin actually doesn't have virtualbox installed on any machiens right now
<tiemay> "Download lubuntu (Intel x86) desktop CD" on the website links to i386 >.>
<ianorlin> which iso did you download?
<tiemay> that picture is of lubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso
 * tiemay now downloading lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ianorlin> what is your host os?
<tiemay> manjaro linux, other guest OSs are ok
<tiemay> including ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<tiemay> lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso was no different
<tiemay> just checked both isos with sha256
<ianorlin> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ianorlin> I think it might be a bug there were some I remember hearing about with virtual box
<tiemay> the check disk for defects and memory tests went fine
<tiemay> tried a bunch of  boot options, same result
<tiemay> :D
<tiemay> looks like I found a work around ヾ(●ω●)ノ
<tiemay> ya, I've only booted the livecd so far but it looks like this is working
<tiemay> open virtualbox > select guest os > settings > system > check "Enable UFI (specialOSes only)" > ok
<tiemay> * EFI
<tiemay> lubuntu 12.10 didn't have this problem
<Kamilion> tiemay: I've been seeing similar problems to your Vbox screenshot on real hardware. I have to switch virtual consoles to a text console and back to graphics to get it to fix itself.
<R3> bonjour
<zy3pD> btw: does lubuntu only changes the packages or also the kernel and drivers?
<CoinBRN> How can I add to startup an synapse instance as SU?
<CoinBRN> If I don't start it with sudo or gksu it crashes as soon as I type anything on the search
<zy3pD> CoinBRN, start as a service!
<CoinBRN> I'm newbie to linux, I have no clue how to do it
<CoinBRN> I'm sorry
<CoinBRN> well, i can try search about it
<onla> what webb browsers yall use? I have figured that the bigger difference maker in performance around most task on pc is on web browser. Tried looking info on low mem usage fast rendering browsers but getting conflicted info. Dillo seems fast but can't do js for one. The ones that are heavier than that, seem to hog just as much memory as firefox with noscript after all. Chrome seem to be eating much more memory than those
<testdr> onla: no way - same problem like with the office-suite - either small like dillo, w3m, links .. but with reduced usage. More worse, some (a lot preferred) webservices dont work with different browsers and need the few big ones.
<onla> ok
<Unit193> I use firefox and xombrero.  Some people like midori or qupzilla though.
<genii> Arora isn't bad
<wxl> i just use chrome, but otherwise i'd use xombrero
<Unit193> genii: Slightly abandoned, but yeah, it isn't.
<onla> hm ok. Anyone know how I can remove the bar on top of firefox, not menu bar, but a bar that says title of ff tab and has the minimize maximazie buttons on rightside (so that I can swithc tab by just moving mouse to top position of screen)
<onla> oops, sorry. that was not lubuntu related as I have ubuntu and gnome on this  heh
<onla> wonder how much less secure it is if I start using thunderbird or some other mail program on linux for my work gmail account compared to having gmail webapp tab open on browser, where I log in using lastpass autologin thing. On local pc I would be saving the password locally, but would it be encrypted locally too so no prob?
<zota> i wanted to remove it too, but didnt find any soultion
<ianorlin> onla if you use sylpheed and create it using a gamil account not sure it stores it locally
<ianorlin> you have to enter it each time
<zota> +1
<zota> never save password in local
<ianorlin> also passwords I don't enter I forget
<onla> well I am using lastpass and all my passwords are some 14 charachters or more and generated
<onla> not like i'm gonna decide to memorize one of them for this purpose :<
<onla> so if I don't want to memorize my generated password, I should access my gmail from the memory consuming gmail webapp
<onla> got that titlebar off but I needed to give some of my memory to another addon called Hide Caption Titlebar Plus'
<onla> I talked over on #linux about the local mail app
<onla> for gmail
<onla> gnome and kde both support encrypted password storage through their respective agents. Evolution is gnomes mail app. So I could save my gmail creds locally on evolution, and then only if my linux admin pw gets comrpomised, is my mail in danger, apparently
<holstein> apparently?
<holstein> if its mission critical, try and hack it yourself, and see what is possible, and how.. and make certain
<onla> so it would be down to my linux admin pw. I guess that is stored similarly
<holstein> or, something i (as an attacker) could get your user to run that would give me the creds
<holstein> storing the password locally in plain text is not "good practices".. if you need to, you need to
<onla> but evolution is not storing it in plain text, and linux pw not in plain text so no probs
<holstein> personally, i just use the gmail application, online. i have it become my mail application.. then, i can use 2 factor auth, etc
#lubuntu 2014-11-11
<loa> hello.
<loa> how i can add custom lines to context menu of pcmanfm?
<loa> i tried .desktop files in .local/share/file-manager/actions
<loa> but have no luck with this
<testdr> loa: what are you trying? Whats the goal?
<loa> testdr, i want add some actions for files in my Dropbox folder
<loa> testdr, tried this http://wiki.lxde.org/en/PCManFM#Add_own_options_to_the_files_context_menu
<loa> maybe i need relog?
<loa> what do you think about this?
<testdr> loa: i see - you want a new create-action? Never tried it - only did set special actions for filetypes. What does not work?
<loa> testdr, i can't see action in context menu)
<loa> i think i can say that it don't work at all.
<testdr> loa: again, what have you done?
<loa> testdr, you see that link?
<loa> i done 100% equal to it.
<testdr> loa: but you cannot write it down or provide the content of the .desktop-file via the pastebin-service?
<loa> i can
<loa> http://pastebin.com/774v3The
<loa> testdr, ^^
<testdr> loa: need some time to look it up - whats going on with it
<aarondabomb> Hi guys! I'm trying to install lubuntu instead of my corrupted ubuntu. I have a separate home partition that is fine though. I'm trying to install from a live cd. Is it safe to select my ubuntu partition as the mount point for / and to select my home partition as the mount point for /home while installing, or should I just mount home after installing? I just don't want to accidentally wipe my home partition
<hateball> aarondabomb: as long as you dont tick the format box it should be alright
<aarondabomb> cool, that's what I thought. Thanks!
<aarondabomb> hateball: do you see any benefit to not formatting my root partition?
<aarondabomb> just better safe than sorry ;)
<testdr> loa: again - i have now an entry at the end of the list to open a folder with right-mouse-click in pcmanfm
<testdr> loa: i did copy the file "open_as_root.desktop" into (needs root-rights) /usr/share/applications
<testdr> loa: i did not use exact the same file-content, because i did play around with it - but it needs to logout/login (seems pcmanfm reads those available things) and it needs one time to select (not total shure) this desktop-file (this could be wrong because i did not notice at once the line appear at the end of the open-list-options, i first only checked the first top lines)
<loa> so i need logout?
<loa> i will try it now
<testdr> loa: if you have other tools installed with .desktop-files in this area, you can check those - for example the midnight-commander desktop file. ---- Yep,   logout/login seems necessary, because my running account still dont shows it - only the login/logut as guest-user did
<loa> testdr, yeah logout relped
<testdr> loa: cause you did drop out too quick -- my last words: if you have other tools installed with .desktop-files in this area, you can check those - for example the midnight-commander desktop file. ---- Yep,   logout/login seems necessary, because my running account still dont shows it - only the login/logut as guest-user did
<testdr> loa: to make it clear:  the entry to open as root is at the end of the pcmanfm options-list in your desktop too?
<bbblgm> how do I privent lxde from messing wiht the keyboard settings?
<bbblgm> I have put my setxkbmap settings in autostart, they do work when run separatly, but some of then  dissapear after login, probably overwritten by some lxde setting somewhere, how do I prevent that from happening?
<testdr> bbblgm: openbox and lxde use some hotkey-settings - to disable all would not be a good idea - you have to check what settings collide and make your choice.
<bbblgm> so how do i get rid of that crap?
<testdr> bbblgm: define "crap"?
<bbblgm> as I already told, waht's messing with the keyboard settings?
<testdr> bbblgm: as i already told: openbox and lxde use some hotkey-settings -- one you already may know is the print-screen-key for a screenshot
<bbblgm> for instance is use setkxbmap to set stuff like layout swithcing shortcut, caps lock remap, compose key and so on. For some reason the only thing that survives the login is capslock remap, everything else is rewritten by something
<bbblgm> I can't find what does that on lubuntu, plain openbox or stock lxde doest not do that,
<testdr> bbblgm: did you ever check the keyboard-handler (icon) in the lxpanel (bar)
<bbblgm> IBus right? It's too buggy to be useful for anything, anyway removing it doesn't fix the issue, it's somehting else
<testdr> bbblgm: what happens if you set the setkxbmap after login into X11-gui? Does it stay or is overwritten (for example after a screen-lock)?
<testdr> bbblgm: i only use xmodmap to setup a special key-modifier for working with blender and enable it then, so the deskop-hotkeys dont collide with the same in blender - - and i set it only before i start blender (and its xmodmap)
<bbblgm> well it really sucks that lubuntu lacks a reliable way to run conmands at login
<testdr> bbblgm: what is with entries into:   .config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<loa> testdr, yeah
<loa> all is alright
<loa> i dont setup my stuff by i have that option open as root
<bbblgm> i got user settings overwritten by default settings, so autostart seems no to be garanted running last, which is retarded by design
<acmeraptor> hello
<acmeraptor> well if anyone checks back here, i could use some assistance. i'll keep this window in view if any of ya happen to check back
<wxl> !ask | acmeraptor
<ubottu> acmeraptor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<acmeraptor> patience is a virtue i'm well acquainted with, but brb. running my wifi off my iphone's hotspot. turning off cellular so i don't accidentally take up paid-for bandwidth
<acmeraptor> ok that's done. hello, genii
<acmeraptor> my question is a 2-parter.  i'm running ubuntu 12.04. i recently bought a netgear n900 wireless adapter..
 * genii slides acmeraptor a fresh beverage
<acmeraptor> i followed instructions that were - WELL Documented in an forum posting
<acmeraptor> when i compiled the driver myself it installed correctly but once it connected to the network the entire system hung unless i did a reboot and disabled the adapter after it came back on
 * acmeraptor accepts the drink. thanks!
<wxl> well #1 i wouldn't consider forum posts to be the official documentation
<acmeraptor> no i don't either
<wxl> #2 is there some reason why it wouldn't "just work?"
<acmeraptor> well ubuntu 14 seemed to have the code to make the wireless adapter work... but my vga connected widescreen tv/monitor.. not so much
<wxl> that sounds like a regression then
<wxl> so if i were you i'd try to get that fixed
<wxl> look ot see what drivers are being used for video on 12.04 and make sure you're using the same one on 14.04
<wxl> if they're the same, then you can dig into Xorg.0.log, dmesg, and syslog and see if there are any obvious problems
<wxl> that's where i'd start
<acmeraptor> well part of my problem is that i'm relying on a cheap p.o.s. best buy hp desktop.  i bought it as a media center device.. that's also part of the problem
<acmeraptor> and im being redundantly redundant
<wxl> from what i can see from a quick google the wireless adapter is unsupported
<acmeraptor> yea
<wxl> that's certainly a worse problem to deal with
<wxl> so i would use 14.04 to solve that problem
<wxl> and just focus on the video
<acmeraptor> 14 includes some weird driver that fouls up my display.. trust me if there was room to add in a decent video card, i'd have done that already
<acmeraptor> maybe i just have to bite the bullet and realize i bought a crap system
<wxl> acmeraptor: what i'm saying is that if it worked in 12.04 it SHOULD work in 14.04. if it doesn't, that's a regression and it should be fixed
<wxl> acmeraptor: i've given you some suggestions on how you can diagnose the problem. if it can't be fixed easily, file a bug report and we'll get it solved
<wxl> it sounds like you're in a bad way either way, but worse with something unsupported
<acmeraptor> yea
<acmeraptor> like i said though this was just problem one
<acmeraptor> and i'm kinda over it. i knew better to buy a system from best buy but did it anyway. my bad
<acmeraptor> second problem. if you dare. :)
<wxl> i'm all ears
<acmeraptor> my roommate was running windows 8.. he accidentally smashed his screen and pretty much the whole laptop to junk
<acmeraptor> i replaced his drive into my laptop.
<acmeraptor> it fails to boot. i get some stupid bios error
<acmeraptor> so i pop in a knoppix disc
<acmeraptor> it can only open the recovery partition
<acmeraptor> i tried to let it boot. got nothing. his laptop has an hdmi port.  connected it to my monitor, got nothing
<acmeraptor> i'm plum out of ideas on this one right now
<wxl> can't fix hardware problems :)
<acmeraptor> all he wanted was a bit of data for a resume that was saved on it, but i'm being stubborn
<acmeraptor> true
<wxl> well you CAN
<acmeraptor> i just don't know if the drive was destroyed..
<wxl> but you probably aren't that stubborn
<wxl> so here's what i read:
<ianorlin> this is why backups are nice
<acmeraptor> amen
<wxl> 1. you have replaced your drive with his
<acmeraptor> check
<wxl> 2. you can't boot his drive
<acmeraptor> check
<wxl> 3. you use a live cd and can boot to that (no surprise)
<acmeraptor> check
<wxl> 4. you cannot mount his drive in the live environment
<acmeraptor> it mounted, but just the recovery partition
<wxl> you can't mount all the partitions
<acmeraptor> i got some bs error that it was in hibernation mode
<wxl> ?
<wxl> omg windows 8
<ianorlin> oh he broke it while hiberanted
<acmeraptor> yep!
<acmeraptor> yep
 * wxl aims a fake gun at his head
<acmeraptor> hahahaha
<wxl> yeah dude i have no idea what to tell you about that
<ianorlin> I avioded installing on windows 8 hardware by building own desktop
<wxl> if i cared enough about windows maybe i'd try to figure it out but when i come across oddities like that, i just wipe and install linux :)
<acmeraptor> fair enough dude. that's kinda what i thought. but i wanted to be sure
<wxl> the first thing i did when i got my windows 8 laptop was put linux on it XD
<wxl> it's possible there's an answer but i have no idea what it is
<acmeraptor> i'm actually a fan of windows 7
<ianorlin> there is ##windows
<acmeraptor> i can try there next but if my bios won't even boot the damn thing, they're probably not going to be much help
<acmeraptor> it doesn't hurt to ask though i suppose, which is what brought me here
<acmeraptor> i hate windows 8 with a passion btw. :)
<wxl> ohhhh
<acmeraptor> ?
<wxl> maybe it's a uefi issue
<wxl> so honestly it's probably not head
<wxl> s/head/dead/
<wxl> but thanks to windows 8, totally inaccessible
<acmeraptor> ugh
<wxl> i would indeed check with ##windows
<wxl> ask hot to boot on a different machine (not sure if it's possible)
<wxl> and/or how to remove the hibernation status thing
<acmeraptor> knoppix tried to delete the hibernation file and bombed out
<wxl> also ask them for some advice on rehab centers for your roommate XD
<acmeraptor> LMAO
<acmeraptor> he got laid last night. i heard it through the walls while i was sort of awake. i don't think he cares about this as much as i do. lol
<wxl> hahahahahah
<wxl> now THAT'S funny
<acmeraptor> i told him i'd try though, so that's what i'm doing.  :)
<acmeraptor> it's the challenge that drives me. i love learning new things. which ironically brought me back to irc
<wxl> hey man, new things are good
<wxl> new things in windows mmmmmmm not so much
<acmeraptor> yea. i'll ask the dumb question there. thanks dude, i seriously appreciate it
<wxl> sorry i couldn't be of much help
<wxl> acmeraptor: and seriously. investigate that video issue and bug report if need be. cc wxl@ubuntu.com and i'll see what i can do to triage it.
<sheena1> i am having trouble finding a way to adjust my monitor brightness on my laptop
<wxl> sheena1: are there buttons to do this?
<sheena1> on my keyboard? yeah
<wxl> sheena1: what happens when you press them? nothing?
<sheena1> a little brightness indicator thing comes up in the top right corner
<sheena1> but the brightness doesnt change
<sheena1> its function f-11 f-12
<sheena1> if it matters?
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> let me do some hunting
<sheena1> thanks
<ianorlin> sheena does xbacklight work?
<ianorlin> that lets you change it from command line
<sheena1> it seems installed
<sheena1> backlight -set 50
<sheena1>  ?
<sheena1> does nothing
<wxl> xbacklight
<wxl> not backlight
<sheena1> sorry
<sheena1> just a bad copy
<sheena1> its xbacklight
<sheena1> $ xbacklight -set 50
<wxl> try different values
<wxl> what version is this btw?
<sheena1> 14.04
<sheena1> or do you mean xbacklight's version?
<wxl> no that's what i mean
<wxl> bizarre
<sheena1> tried 10, 90, 9, 2, 88... no change
<sheena1> $ xbacklight       77.777778
<wxl> try running xev and then press the buttons and tell me what you get
<sheena1> it does show thechange when i ask it for the current setting
<sheena1> http://pastebin.com/twxeET6X
<wxl> weird
<sheena1> yeah?
<sheena1> it sees the buttons as a briightness adjuster
<sheena1> it just doesnt.. adjust
<sheena1> it used to, before i clean-installed to 14.04
<wxl> and yet it gives NoSymbol
<wxl> i think i'd suggest filing a bug
<wxl> i'm not sure which bug to file it against so use lubuntu-desktop
<wxl> before you do, though, a thought:
<wxl> can you reproduce this with xubuntu or ubuntu? just grab a live cd
<wxl> if you can, then it's not a *l*ubuntu issue per se
<sheena1> ok. i will give that a try, then file accordingly. youdont think its a graphics drive rissue?
<wxl> it might be
<wxl> but if it is, it's not a *l*ubutnu issue
<acmeraptor> i'm back.
<acmeraptor> windows 8 is just plain dumb all around
<sheena1> okie
<acmeraptor> who knows what those meth heads are coding?
<acmeraptor> that's a joke.
<acmeraptor> the guys on this channel are cool
<acmeraptor> i'm signing off before i embarrass myself some more
<raistlin_majere> Hi everyone! Is there a way to specify what languages and variants will show up in the lightdm gtk greeter?
<Garbonzo> hi all
#lubuntu 2014-11-12
<Steven-> erm.. i have no sound and tried to follow a hand full of different sound troublshooting tutorials out there to no avail. I'm not sure how to go about fixing it.
<Steven-> any sugggestions
<Steven-> It was working then somthing happend
<Steven-> Shockwave flash also stopped working
<holstein> !audio | Steven-
<ubottu> Steven-: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> Steven-: i would just elaboarate.. *what* specifically happened? when? and how?
<holstein> Steven-: remove flash from the euqation, since, adobe doesnt provide a current linux version
<holstein> http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ you can use the chrome browser, which adobe provides a current version of flash for.. you can use that flash with chromium
<Unit193> Lubuntu comes only with alsa by default, if sound never worked you can try pulse.
<Unit193> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Steven-> Sound worked then I must have broke it. I couldn
<Steven-> I couldn't tell you what software I was installing or what I was doing to break it
<Steven-> lol
<holstein> Steven-: ok.. then, i suggest you back up and reinstall
<holstein> Steven-: try and keep notes on what commands you run, and why.. and what packages you install, or PPA's
<Steven-> I'll think I'll go without sound
<holstein> cool.. enjoy!
<holstein> there are a couple easy tips at that link above ^
<holstein> lspci or lsusb to see the interface.. then, aplay -l
<holstein> those in a terminal.. then, check alsamixer to make sure all is up or at an expected level
<holstein> check the bios.. test the hardware with a supported operating system.. try a live CD.. see if the hardware is working properly
<Steven-> hw is fine
<Steven-> checking out the linl
<Steven-> link
<holstein> Steven-: sure.. just dont assume the hardware is fine. actually try and test it, otherwise, you can be wasting time trying to address a hardware problem in software
<holstein> i only say this becuase i have done it at least a half-dozen times.. and a few times with audio devices..
<Steven-> I did a live cd to check it
<Steven-> i think im having permission errors
<holstein> Steven-: what makes you think that? you can try playing audio as a new user, or the guest user.. please dont test audio with the web browser..
<Steven-> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<Steven-> Home directory not accessible: Permission denied
<Steven-> what returns after  sudo aplay -l
<holstein> Steven-: who said sudo?
<Steven-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<holstein> anyways.. you'll be able to see if you have devices to playback on using "aplay -l".. and you can test as another user
<holstein> that will troubleshoot your user permisions vs the hardware/software config
<Steven-> ya I guess I wasn't supposed to use sudo lol
<Steven-> holstein, the command to refresh/reinstall the drivers on the ubuntu wiki used aptitude. Should I install that and use that instead of apt-get?
<holstein> Steven-: you shouldnt have any drivers you have installed for the audio
<holstein> Steven-: the kernel is modular, and just has drivers basically "baked" into it.. and you didnt add any to make it work, so you should need to mess wit hthat
<holstein> Steven-: it would be helpful to know what you did before this happened.. like, a kernel update, or adding a PPA, or whatever.. you can easily try booting the older kernel from grub, and running the guest account and checking the audio
<Steven-> I could probably try that
<holstein> could? no.. you can easily try all of those, if you feel it will help you figure out what is up with your system
<Steven-> I did  upgrade from 14.04 LTS to 14.10 to see if that would fix it
<holstein> Steven-: i suggest a fresh install of 14.04, after backing up, since, you should have a backup regardless
<holstein> its likely something with the user account, and is a common element between the 2 versions..
<Steven-> ya I got a back up and will likely reinstall later. Was just trying to see if I could figure out how to fix it
<holstein> does it work as another user?
<Steven-> I only have one user. can I just create a new user to test?
<holstein> Steven-: there is a guest user
<holstein> Steven-: you can create one if you like..
<Steven-> Holstein I appreciate the time and help. Will have to work on it tomorrow.
<|aaron> i have a really old dell (2003) with an intel integrated "3d extreme graphics". any chance of getting this to work?
<|aaron> so the answer is YES! booted up fine!
<Garbonzo> hi all, was just installing on a virtualbox vm and this is what the installer looked like! http://picpaste.com/what-have-you-done-to-me-lenny-VbyMkJAc.png
<dkessel> Garbonzo: switch to vt1 using crtl+alt+f1, then switch back to vt7 using ctrl+alt+f7
<Garbonzo> dkessel: thanks, good tip. was just checking dmesg in vt1 when you suggested that! now have a desktop... any idea what caused the screenburp?
<dkessel> or, in virtualbox that often is right ctrl+f1, then right ctrl+f7
<dkessel> Garbonzo: it's a known issue with virtualbox
<Garbonzo> ah, ok. likely to carry over from the live cd or will i be ok on install? had 14.04 working perfectly in virtualbox until i went too far playing with lxqt -- shame to have to vt each boot...
<dkessel> Garbonzo: if i remember correctly it is gone after installation
<Garbonzo> dkessel: great, thanks. halfway through install so i'll see what happens
<Garbonzo> dkessel: all working fine in new vm, thanks
<dkessel> Garbonzo: you're welcome :)
<fasted> Hi everyone.
<fasted> I am running ubuntu 14.04, and have just installed lubuntu-desktop.
<fasted> I need help with turning capslock to control.
<fasted> This works for me: xmodmap -e 'clear Lock'
<fasted> xmodmap -e 'keycode 0x42 = Control_R'
<fasted> xmodmap -e 'add Control = Control_R'
<fasted> But how do I make it permanent?
<testdr> fasted: there is no way to make it permanent - you have to set it every time in your session - if you do the setting systemwide, then you have to ensure that no other thing (like x11-keymapping etc.) makes any changes
<fasted> Ok, can I make it happen automatically whenever I start a new session?
<testdr> fasted: you have to try (i dont use this and wont test it for you): one way is to set it systemwide in an init-script (probably that runs after start of keyboard initialization - for example in /etc/rc2.d    but if anything later changes the keyboardsettings, then it has to be done after this or the changes have to be disabled (for example in the language-keyboard-setting lxpanel-icon)
<fasted> testdr: ok, thank you
#lubuntu 2014-11-13
<gomedun> Can anyone help me out with this wierd issue I'm getting?
<gomedun> My ethernet doesn't seem to work
<gomedun> and I've checked on the name, I've tried adding it to /etc/network/interfaces
<gomedun> I've tried both manual and dhcp
<gomedun> yet no matter what I can't even ping my router.
<acmeraptor> so who feels like helping me jack up my system?
<holstein> acmeraptor: just ask, and maybe a volunteer can assist
<acmeraptor> i'm working on getting a wireless usb wifi adapter.  i have a set of instructions from a forum page but am having a problem actually compiling a driver
<holstein> you shouldnt need to compile a driver
<acmeraptor> basics... netgear n900 dual band wifi usb adapter on ubuntu 12.04
<acmeraptor> oh yea??
<acmeraptor> ooh... i think i already know where you're going
<holstein> ideally, in the modular linux kernel, where drivers are included, a driver will be able to support the hardware.. if not, you can ask the manufacturer to supply you one like they promise and supply for the other operating systems
<holstein> typically, if a device is not "plug and play" in linux, then, it can be challenging to provide support
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<acmeraptor> so this is my starting point.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1942689&page=4
<holstein> i would literally just plug the device in, and i'll do that with just a few live environments.. i'll try and find the chipset using the information from !wifi
<holstein> acmeraptor: your starting point should be with the manufacturer
<acmeraptor> netgear doesn't make or support linux drivers
<holstein> acmeraptor: they are freely able to look at all of linux.. its all open.. anyone can write a driver or module.. or release information for the driver to be made.. if they (the manufacturer) dont, then, there can be little you can do to just create one from scratch.. or "compile" one
<holstein> acmeraptor: its more about the chipset.. if the netgear device ships with a chipset that supports linux well, then, it will and can work well
<acmeraptor> i understand that. they choose not to support it.. which brought me to the link i posted and to here
<holstein> acmeraptor: i would literally plug the device in, and check for the chipset.. what chipset is the device using?
<acmeraptor> well that's where i was going. the chip mfg has uncompiled code
<holstein> acmeraptor: sure.. i understand. but, you *can* return the device and get one that *does* support the operating system you are using
<acmeraptor> the mfg is ralink
<holstein> acmeraptor: the "chip manufacturer" should have directions on how to use what they have.. they may have specific kernel requirements, that may *not* be the kernel you are using
<holstein> personally, those things are just *too* cheap these days to hassle with them
<holstein> i plug them in, if they dont work, if i bought i, i return it.. if i cant return it, i sell it.. if i cant sell it, i give it to a windows use friend, and get one that *does* support linux
<acmeraptor> ok...
<holstein> otherwise, you can try and find the directions from the chipset manufacturer, and link them here, if you need help
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<acmeraptor> it's detected and usable in ubuntu 14.. however my cheap p.o.s. hp desktop can't run 14 due to some weird graphic card hiccup
<holstein> im sure someone can look.. *or*, you can go upstream to #ubuntu , since this is a general driver support issue.. or, a general linux channel..
<holstein> acmeraptor: 14.04*
<acmeraptor> yea i installed 14.04 successfully, and it used the adapter with no input from me other than the wpa key.  but when i try to login for the first time, it hangs due to the video glitch i just half-described
<acmeraptor> i'm not a complete n00b man
<holstein> acmeraptor: ?
<holstein> acmeraptor: i didnt mean to imply you are.. and i know i didnt say that you were..
<holstein> acmeraptor: i would test the hardware.. seems like you may have something else going on that could be causing your issue...
<acmeraptor> you didn't. i just meant to say that i have done some research prior to resorting to asking others for assistance
<holstein> i'll force the vesa driver, and test
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> should be able to do that from the live 14.04.. and see if the wifi is working..
<acmeraptor> no. it's just that 12.04 doesn't have anything that supports this particular usb adapter. which is why i need to compile the supplied code to get it to work
<holstein> regardless, you shouldnt need to complie any drivers
<holstein> 12.04 lubuntu doesnt have *any* support at all
<holstein> its eol
<acmeraptor> if i can steal a module from 14 without forcing the 12.x kernel to be updated i'm all for it
<holstein> main ubuntu 12.04 is still supported. on the desktop.. for a bit
<holstein> 14.04*
<holstein> you can just plain run the entire kernel from 14.04.. but, i think you have a larger hardware issue
<holstein> i would test with nomodeset and see if that actually addresses the issue
<acmeraptor> allow me to state this plainly.  i cannot use anything higher than 12.04 on this hp desktop.  I've tried... multiple times... the graphics thing makes it just hang on the login screen
<holstein> acmeraptor: sure. i'll try and be more clear as well. have you tried the vesa driver in 14.04 on the hardware? if not, i would..
<holstein> acmeraptor: you can do that with..
<holstein> !nomodeset
<holstein> safe graphics mode. or, an xorg.conf that forces vesa
<acmeraptor> i've tried about every safe mode of installation that the installer software offers.. same problem
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<acmeraptor> and i know why. it's a cheap hp system i got from a big name store
<holstein> acmeraptor: the vesa driver, specifically.. i would rather use the vesa driver in 14.04 than unsupported 12.04
<acmeraptor> i'm not even sure that would work. it's another one of those lame ass built in video adapters. not an add-in graphics card
<holstein> acmeraptor: im actually quite sure
<holstein> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<holstein> its actually made for just that scenario
<acmeraptor> i think i still have 14 on a usb drive to install with.. i can give it another go.. but if i don't come back on tonight... i'm going to have ill will towards you, probably wish that you have some uncooked brocolli for dinner tomorrow.. unless you like raw veggies, then it's a reward.
<acmeraptor> but you get my meaning :)
<holstein> 14.04*
<acmeraptor> dude you should work for microsoft.  upgrade. buy better stuff. etc
<holstein> there are 2 different "14" versions.. the one from april (.04) and the latest from october (.10)
<holstein> acmeraptor: i *never* said, nor implied that you should buy anything..
<holstein> acmeraptor: i said, thats what i *choose* to do.. buy things that support the operating system im using
<holstein> but, that is likely not the issue.. since it *does* work in 14.04
<holstein> the manufacturer may not give support for the 12.04 kernel version..
<acmeraptor> we may be typing the same language but we are clearly having a communication problem
<holstein> acmeraptor: i only mean to be helpful
<holstein> acmeraptor: 12.04 lubuntu is *not* supported any longer.. i (and most other folks) suggest using 14.04.. i would do whatever it takes to get on 14.04..
<acmeraptor> i realize that. which is why i am trying to not be rude.  i thank you for the advice, but haven't even been able to ask what i wanted to ask
<holstein> acmeraptor: just ask, friend
<holstein> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<acmeraptor> fair enough buddy :)
<acmeraptor> as i stated, i have the code supplied by the chip manufacturer.  i'm simply having trouble compiling it
<holstein> acmeraptor: sure.. as i stated, that can be (and likely is) due to them not supporting the 12.04 kernel
<holstein> acmeraptor: did you ask them? does the documentation state it supports the 12.04 kernel version?
<acmeraptor> do i need to be in a specific directory in order to make the 'make' command work?  i did it once already, however i had issues after that...
<acmeraptor> the adapter actually connected to a wifi network. but froze ubuntu entirely shortly after.  bad enough that i had to do a power on reset
<holstein> acmeraptor: whatever issues you have, you'll need to ask them about it. its not our code.. all i can do is ask you again if you would like to share the directions from the site
<acmeraptor> i'm not blaming anyone on the ubuntu side!
<holstein> acmeraptor: you mean, lubuntu 12.04 froze?
<acmeraptor> you guys rock!
<acmeraptor> yes
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Unit193> 'make' is run from the source directory.
<holstein> ^could you get to tty?
<acmeraptor> i have a terminal open now
<holstein> acmeraptor: im talking about, in the future, when that wifi device allegedly freezes lubuntu 12.04, try tty
<acmeraptor> can try anything when the whole computer freezes.  i gave it a few hours one time. it wasn't some loop that timed out. it just stopped working altogether
<acmeraptor> *cannot try..
<holstein> acmeraptor: were you able to get to tty? yes or no? did you try?
<acmeraptor> i was not able to even attempt it on newer versions of ubuntu. which is why i'm still working with 12.04. it's the only version stable enough to let me attempt things and stay running
<acmeraptor> believe me. i'd love to go to 14.04
<holstein> acmeraptor: lubuntu 12.04 is *not* supported
<acmeraptor> i know that
<acmeraptor> but it's the only one that stays running
<holstein> acmeraptor: personally, i think you have a lager hardware issue that is causing your other issues.. maybe a bad ram stick or loose parts.. bad hard drive.. etc..
<holstein> if you have a "system freeze" try accessing tty..
<acmeraptor> no. it's just a piece of shit hp desktop that i got from best buy for 400 dollars about 3 years ago
<acmeraptor> i can't exactly build my dream system though right now.
<holstein> you can use xubuntu 12.04 for a bit longer
<acmeraptor> dude. by freeze, i don't mean slow. i mean dead in the water. only after a hard boot i can actually type or do other human input
<holstein> acmeraptor: sure, i understant that, friend.. did you actually try the key combinations for a tty?
<acmeraptor> yes
<holstein> acmeraptor: it can be vey helpful to know if the system is frozen, or its a kernel panic, or etc
<holstein> acmeraptor: all you need to do is read when i ask "have you tried tty" and answer, simply "yes, and that didnt work either"
<acmeraptor> fair point. i used a wireless keyboard/mouse adapter.  after that did nothing i switched to a wired keyboard. still nothing
<holstein> acmeraptor: still, that doesnt rule out to me a larger hardware issue
<acmeraptor> i hope you get this analogy dude.  i'm trying to climb an ant hill. you want me to climb a mountain.  i do thank you for your responses and suggestions.  we're just not talking about the same things.  have a good night man!  (only eat raw brocolli if you want too, i won't say anything bad about you :)
<holstein> well.. that happened
<Oe_eden> when installing libreoffice it should also really install libreoffice-gtk(3) otherwise it looks ugly, took me some time to figure out...
<Oe_eden> where/how can I request this?
<hateball> Well, apt-cache show libreoffice tells you "You can extend the functionality of LibreOffice by installing these
<hateball>  packages:"
<silverlion> Oe_eden, write an email to https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/lubuntu-users
<silverlion> Oe_eden, you. are. a. genious ;)
<silverlion> thanks for that protipp :D
<Oe_eden> uh sure :)
<silverlion> Oe_eden, I'm working with the Lubuntu developers so consider your tipp as received and being worked on ;)
<silverlion> I just did install that package and I'm blown away ;)
<Unit193> !bug | Oe_eden
<ubottu> Oe_eden: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<silverlion> Unit193, I'd not say that's a bug or anything ;)
<silverlion> he just gave an additional advise
<silverlion> ;)
<Unit193> He wants libreoffice to recommend libreoffice-gtk, that's not a mailing list discussion that's a bug to report.
<Oe_eden> either way is fine by me :)
<crystol> bonjour a tous
<crystol> hello
<hateball> hello
<Aladiah> Should it work better with 14.10 version ?
<testdr> Aladiah: what bar? windows, panel... and what click? Touchpad, mouse-usb/ps2 ... pen
<Aladiah> the navigation bar
<Aladiah> where we have the button menu, wifi etv etc
<Aladiah> it takes longer longer to react
<Aladiah> or not react at all
<testdr> Aladiah: what is the navigation-bar? Ok - that is the panel(bar) - lxpanel - and for 14.10, you can try the live-version(boot from usb) to check if its the same and it could be for new hardware-support its fixed there.
<Aladiah> i will
<testdr> Aladiah: and you should provide the full name of your hardware - i can only guess it may be a laptop?
<Aladiah> iam creating a usb persistent with my linux software
<Aladiah> it is a laptot
<Aladiah> laptop
<testdr> sounds more like :   lap-dead
<Aladiah> Packard Bell easy not le69Kb series
<testdr> full manufactory naming
<testdr> Aladiah: this-> Packard Bell Easynote LE69KB-45004G50Mns
<Aladiah> 4500g50mns i cant find on the laptop
<Aladiah> 12504G50
<testdr> Aladiah: ignore the last Number - it says something about memory, harddisk, cpu
<Aladiah> amd dual core e1-2500
<Aladiah> amd radeon hd 1240
<Aladiah> 500 har disk
<Aladiah> 4g ddr3
<Aladiah> amd radeon hd 8240
<Aladiah> testdr: do you think is something can be solve with console commands to improve graphic compatibility or not at all ?
<testdr> Aladiah: on a quick-search - i could find one hint about Ubuntu-12.04 with an Packard Bell EasyNote LE69KB (in italy-forum) and it says the fglrx-update may fix a not working graphics-screen.
<Aladiah> how to do that ? i can try it
<Aladiah> please tell me the console command for it .
<testdr> Aladiah: but you did not support the info about what click you are using - built-in touchpad or external mouse?
<Aladiah> iam with the laptop normallly
<Aladiah> with out external prerphericals
<Aladiah> periphericals
<Aladiah> its a friend of mine laptop
<Aladiah> then i will do for mine. i hope it will work
<Aladiah> its an amd too. iam afraid
<testdr> Aladiah: thats no excuse - i ask this for a way to fix and to make shure its only the kind of using the built-in-touchpad (there are known problems with such kind of devices)
<Aladiah> hooo
<testdr> Aladiah: if you have a usb-mouse around - it is an easy way to plug it in, boot the laptop and check if the delay for mousclicks with the usb-mouse is not the same
<Aladiah> do you think the problem is with the buillt in
<Aladiah> i dont have on at all
<testdr> Aladiah: you have all updates installed?
<Aladiah> but i dont think it is, because it freezeee
<Aladiah> no
<Aladiah> i didnt nothing on it yet
<Aladiah> its virgin
<Aladiah> updates only during installing
<testdr> Aladiah: thats the first thing after the install - to get new drivers and possible fixes for different hardware
<Aladiah> dist upgrade and update?
<Aladiah> can you put me the command ? iam a little newby
<testdr> yes - you know the apt-get commands already?
<Aladiah> sudo apt get distupgrade
<Aladiah> is that ?
<testdr> its "apt-get"
<Aladiah> sudo apt-get update&distupgrade ?
<Aladiah> is this ?
<testdr> do it in two steps:    sudo apt-get update
<Aladiah> wicg is the best
<Aladiah> ok
<testdr> and watch the downloads of the update for new packages and then if it works the : apt-get distupgrade
<testdr> its:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Aladiah> i need reboot to make efect doesnit ?
<testdr> Aladiah: if its the first update - there will be kernel-updates and those will only take effect after a reboot
<Aladiah> ok lets try
<testdr> Aladiah: you have already done the update and dist-upgrade? I dont believe this laptop so powerfull
<Aladiah> yes, iam rebooting
<Aladiah> now it worse
<Aladiah> after entering password to log in
<Aladiah> it show me the environment for a second a come to login again
<Aladiah> when i enter as a guest it enter and open an Error box, saying no session for pid 1294
<Aladiah> ok lubuntu 14.10 is ready i will try it now in try mode usb
<testdr> Aladiah: i need the proof you did update the software (this error sounds like an old one from some time ago) - and it maybe quicker for you to check if a 14.10 with more default up-to-date drivers will work better
<holstein> i would try the vesa driver
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1270209
<holstein> i wouldnt expect moving forward with software versions and drivers and the linux kernel to be more supported by the hardware
<holstein> i would try the vesa driver and see that that even addresses the issue..
<holstein> also, i suggest *not* doing a persistent install, but, just a normal install to the USB stick.. you can use the mini iso or an alternate/server iso to get the ubuntu base installed with grub on the USB stick.. then, you have a "normal" installation
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<testdr> the AMD Radeon HD 8240 - should have full support from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Aladiah> mini install for 64 bits ?
<holstein> "should" be just baked in, and work "out of the box"..
<Aladiah> there is an iso for 64 bits mini install ?
<Aladiah> ubuntu will have same problems doesnit ?
<holstein> Aladiah: there are "alternate" installers that allow you to install grub where you like during the installaiton, in 64bit.. correct
<Aladiah> iam trying 14.10 now
<holstein> Aladiah: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<Aladiah> i have an usb with mini iso, but i made it for an old acer lapop 32 buits. it will work with this ?
<holstein> Aladiah: here is the factual issue with using a normal desktop iso of lubuntu or any of the other flavors to do an install to the USB stick.. you will get grub on the internal hard drive
<holstein> to deal with that, you use an installer that allows you to install grub where you like.. right on the USB stick
<Aladiah> ok 14.10 is working ifine
<holstein> *or*, you can take the iso and the stick you want to make to a machine that has *no* hard drives
<Aladiah> lolol
<Aladiah> if it works fine on triwl it will work after install doesn it ?
<holstein> Aladiah: i think its more with either the way you have made 14.04, or the iso..
<Aladiah> i made them on same way
<testdr> i still suspect the update+upgrade was not really done - he made it super quick
<holstein> Aladiah: there are *no* guarnatees from AMD that it will work after install. though, they are free to provide you that guarantee
<Aladiah> before i made  with my linux windows software , first i made with usb creater or something like tht and results were the same
<testdr> Aladiah: if 14.10 works - you should install it and upgrade it in a year or two years to the next LTS version
<holstein> Aladiah: personally, i would work with 14.04.. but, if 14.10 is the path of least resistance for you, go for it..
<Aladiah> seems like it got to do with update on 14.10 doesnit ~'
<holstein> Aladiah: im saying, i dont agree that it seems to be with the 14.10 update.. but, if you want to use 14.10, go for it
<Aladiah> i my knowledge would richer and greater as yours i will saty with 14.04.1 o
<holstein> Aladiah: i dont think we have isolated enough to assume 14.10 vs 14.04 is the issue..
<Aladiah> i want 14.04.1
<Aladiah> because is lts
<Aladiah> now i will
<Aladiah> i forgot to test on my lap top
<Aladiah> i have to create an 14.0.1 version again then
<testdr> Aladiah: then use 14.04.1 but do the update+upgrade and prove it with the pasted output (the link of the pastebin service) here
<holstein> to test what?
<Aladiah> i forgo
<Aladiah> i have another new laptop here, this one is mine the other one i from a friend of mine~~
<Aladiah> we bought at the same time
<holstein> anyways... you *could* have newer hardware that is supported by the kernel provided in 14.10 and not in 14.04
<Aladiah> mine is a toshibva
<Aladiah> satellite
<holstein> regardless, there is nothing wrong with using 14.10..
<holstein> i have a toshiba satellite with AMD graphics.. i have to force vesa driver
<Aladiah> c70b d 10 x
<holstein> not that that is your issue...
<Aladiah> but is nit  a lts
<Aladiah> we have support until when ?
<holstein> Aladiah: "is nit a lts"? ?
<Aladiah> is´nt it LTS
<holstein> Aladiah: are you asking about the support cycle of 14.10 ?
<Aladiah> 14.10
<holstein> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<holstein> you are welcome to use it as long as you like, and support it yourself
<Aladiah> 5 month ?
<Aladiah> lololol
<holstein> you have *3* months after 15.04 is release
<Aladiah> it already ends up?
<holstein> Aladiah: no
<Aladiah> so then i need to upgrade to 15.04 doesnit ?
<holstein> Aladiah: what does support mean? its simply, that the software repositories that canonical pays to be hosted are up, and patches are released
<holstein> Aladiah: you never *need* to do anything.. you choose to upgrade, if you need
<Aladiah> means come here and be ansewered
<Aladiah> by you !
<Aladiah> lolol
<holstein> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<Aladiah> ok
<holstein> in april of 2015, 15.04 will be released.. you still have 3 more months of support past that date for 14.10..
<holstein> so, there *is* overlap
<Aladiah> my friend will stay with 14.10 if it works after install, an then i will create a 14.0.4.1 usb again to try in mine .
<Aladiah> then 15.04 will be supported too doesn it ?
<holstein> Aladiah: it will be supported as the documentation states
<Aladiah> 9 month
<Aladiah> during 9 months doesn it ?
<holstein> Aladiah: 9 months for "normal" releases.. LTS's are 3 or 5 years, depending.. the flavors can decide what they do
<holstein> but, again, what does that mean?
<Aladiah> but 15.04 will not be LTS doesn it?
<holstein> it only means the canonical provided supprot is not there
<holstein> one can choose to support *whatever* they like, for as long as they like
<holstein> Aladiah: you can read above about !15.04, and how its not planned to be an LTS, but a normal release, suppored for 9 months..
<Aladiah> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<Aladiah> thank you for all
<holstein> what i suggest is, go with what works, and relax.. you literally get *no* support on this level from any other operating system
<Aladiah> i will bring here fedd back about it later
<holstein> system updates and patches to the OS"s come in for OSX and windows, but, not *all* software in the repos like most linux distros do it
<Aladiah> yes , for streess, windows 8 is more then enought. i will erease it
<Aladiah> Microsoft should pay us an indeminization, because it work so slowly that it gives us stress desease .
<holstein> what does that mean if the support term ends? what is compromised and how? and how would one maintain themselves? etc..
<holstein> Aladiah: if you dont want windows, just dont buy it.. otherwise, folks use it, and like it.. and thats fine
<Aladiah> it comes with laptop. no chouce
<Aladiah> no choice
<holstein> ?
<holstein> Aladiah: there is *always* choice, friend
<Aladiah> no, in the store i was dont
<holstein> Aladiah: you bought that machine with the promise of windows and guaranteed windows support
<holstein> Aladiah: you can purchase with linux support, if you want linux support.. and not run into the issues you are running into
<holstein> you will pay more, but the time you spend setting up linux will be less, since the burden of support is shared with the creators of the hardware
<Aladiah> but i could be able to find a store in my country with 17 inchs screens with ubuntu
<Aladiah> only 15 screen
<holstein> Aladiah: so, that *is* a choice
<holstein> Aladiah: you chose the convenient purchase of a machine with the screen size you want over linux support.. which is fine
<Aladiah> i wil pay in my country for a ubuntu 15 screen and lower specs for an igher price, i choosed travel to neighborwood country, and buy with igher specs, 17 screnn and lower price
<holstein> the only issue is, expecting linux support form something that promises window support..
<Aladiah> you are extremelly right with your point of view
<Aladiah> i think it is actually a fact .
<Aladiah> But choice will be, to have at least one store in my country in 200 km around with 17 screen ubuntu, even at a igher price, but 17 screen not at all!
<holstein> going to a box store and buying a linux machine may not ever be a reality
<Aladiah> In my country is
<holstein> at least, not a linux distro like ubuntu or debian or fedora, or whatever
<Aladiah> Jumbo stores from Auchan group .    .  . the corner supermaket have it! but all bigger screens are 15
<holstein> the issue is, buying anything and expecting to use it differently than intended and supported.. you take that support on yourself
<Aladiah> that supermarkets sales ubuntu machines for 400 euros around
<holstein> a team of experts were hired to make sure the machine works with what operating system is advertised to be supported.. when you go with a different one, you take that on yourself..
<Aladiah> and you see higher specs machines with windows at same price
<Aladiah> in same store.
<holstein> Aladiah: sure, friend.. but *after* you get that machine home, and try and put linux on it, it takes time.. and may not work well
<holstein> Aladiah: these factors, for me, have *actual* value
<Aladiah> once agina you are very right!
<holstein> guaranteed linux support, or out of the box linux support..
<holstein> i choose to pay extra for that.. and, as more and more do, the market will reflect.. and i dont have to spend as much time adapting the hardware to the operating system i want to use
<Aladiah> i should choose install third party software during instalation ? Or it enought to install lubuntu restricted extras after install ? OR doesnt hav enothing to do ?
<holstein> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<holstein> Aladiah: there is no "should".. just what fits your needs.. i think the creators of the content *should* support open standards that can be included by default with linux.. but, you may find you need codec support that is easily installable
<Aladiah> because they say 3rd party got to do with mp3 and mpeg and i think that comes with lubuntu restructed extras doesn it ?
<holstein> Aladiah: the link above explains *all* of that..
<holstein> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Aladiah> ok i will check it
<holstein> Aladiah: the larger restricted extras packages includes support for many restricted formats
<Aladiah> I think i will put windows under a virtual box for my friend . It safer doesn it ?
<holstein> Aladiah: no
<holstein> Aladiah: "safer" is also a matter of opinion and use case
<holstein> i prefer windows in VM's becuase i can save snapshots, and i like having it in a virtual hard drive.. but, its no more "safer".. just more isolated from physical hardware.. its the same product from microsoft
<Aladiah> last time i tryed it Vista in lubuntu VM , with a low specs laptop, i downloaded the iso from internet and it didnt ask me for serial . . . !
<Aladiah> that it is a great advant
<holstein> if you are not getting the software from microsoft, then, you are taking a risk.. that *is* not safe..
<Aladiah> the bad news was the laptop suddently stopped working. i think it burn
<holstein> just like the linux iso's you download.. you are trusting the source providers.. there are security keys in place.. etc..
<Aladiah> md5sum
<Aladiah> i always check up it
<Aladiah> in linux
<holstein> that doesnt provide any security though
<holstein> its just an integrity check..
<holstein> if i were an attacker, and had access to the iso files, i would have access to change that md5 sum
<holstein> there are keys and credentials setup for forlks to have access to place iso's there... and you trust the security of that process
<holstein> if you go to "random-torrent.com" and get some windows iso, you have *no* idea who put it there, and what is in it..
<Aladiah> thats right
<GITSaito> hello
<holstein> o/
<noobiie> hey, I just installed lubuntu 14.04, but it appears that it didn't create my user account :(  it only shows 'Guest Session' at the login prompt, and even if I chose 'other' and enter the user name and password manually, it doesn't work.
<noobiie> does anyone have an idea how that could have happened?
<noobiie> oh and I used the alternate install CD
<noobiie> maybe that was the problem?
<noobiie> I logged in with a guest session, and used gksudo which gave me a list of users to chose from (even though it wouldn't let me switch user ID)
<testdr> noobiie: never had this and cannot imagine what it could be. Best is to do the install again - and check during install for the time you provide the first user settings - it should ask for the password. If you are shure about your user-data - maybe try the console login on first console, you get it with strg+alt+F1
<noobiie> and the user I created wasn't in that list
<noobiie> testdr: I know I entered the password twice. I also tried the console login already :/
<noobiie> I just want to prevent going through the installation again with the same issue
<testdr> noobiie: the only way this happens is if someone uses the live-version and did not do a installation
<noobiie> testdr: hmm ok. I did use a custom boot opion (F6 on the install screen), because I had to select -forcepae for my old CPU
<noobiie> maybe that caused it?
<testdr> no
<noobiie> aww damn, I guess I'll just try from scratch again
<testdr> noobiie: enlight me?
<noobiie> too bad it takes ages on this old laptop
<noobiie> testdr: what do you mean?
<testdr> noobiie: you said: "damn, i guess.."
<holstein> try tty login..
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> noobiie: ^
<holstein> you are likely still booting the installation media
<noobiie> yeah I tried the tty login already, didn't work either
<testdr> holstein: noobie swears the created user is not in the list of installed users --
<noobiie> haha no, I removed the CD :)
<testdr> noobiie: then its what i guessed - you are using the live-version
<noobiie> well gksudo didn't show the user in the list after I logged in as guest
<holstein> noobiie: what did you install? and how? lubuntu 14.04?
<noobiie> lubuntu 14.04 i386 alternate
<noobiie> with the 'forcepae' boot option
<holstein> so, no live session during install. then
<testdr> holstein: sound he rebooted without remove of the install cd and did not notice it
<noobiie> nope no live session
<noobiie> testdr: believe me I removed the CD rom, and even went into bios to change the boot order before booting into lubuntu
<holstein> noobiie: if you can get to the recover console in grub, you can make a user..
<holstein> noobiie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/161074/i-unexpetedly-deleted-administrator-account-and-the-other-accounts-are-asking-ro
<holstein> ^ you can try that to add a user to the install..
<noobiie> holstein: thanks, I'll check that out
<noobiie> I still wonder why it didn't create the user in the first place :(
<holstein> noobiie: try making the user you want. the alternate iso is for doing more advanced installations.. anything could have been responsible for that
<testdr> noobiie: the only thing i cant imagine is a corrupted install (without write-back of all changes) and then there might other things broken too.
<noobiie> hmm. would you guys recommend doing the installation again before messing around with the recovery console?
<GITSaito> testdr +1
<holstein> noobiie: with the normal live iso
<noobiie> can I use custom boot options with that as well?
<noobiie> cause it won't work without forcepae
<holstein> noobiie: i would try adding the user, login and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<holstein> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<noobiie> unfortunately this laptop can't boot from USB
<noobiie> so I have to use an install CD with forcepae I assume
<holstein> noobiie: the iso is what i refer to.. boot however you like
<testdr> noobiie: i already did a install with such old hardware - there is the "plop"-bootmanager as a workaround to boot from usb-stick
<noobiie> the normal live iso installer doesn't come with LVM full disk encryption though, right?
<holstein> noobiie: they *all* should come with a normal user account
<noobiie> yeah that's what I thought as well
<holstein> noobiie: i say, step one.. try the recovery console, add a user, try the update commands
<holstein> noobiie: if that doesnt work, try a different iso.. *anything* you did custom in the installation can have broken the install
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> ^ that is the iso i prefer to use.. so i can get the base install as i want, the simplest and quickest way
<holstein> *then* after that looks good, and tests correct, i add desktops or whatever else
<noobiie> I think there is no mini iso for lubuntu though
<holstein> i would do that ^ after having done the other suggestion (adding a user in the recovery console) and the other suggestion of using a stock live iso (if that meets your needs)
<holstein> noobiie:  the mini is just mini
<holstein> noobiie: the mini gets a base installed.. no lubuntu or unity or lxde. or desktop at all
<noobiie> ah I see
<noobiie> sounds like I can mess up too much with that. I'm no expert ^^
<noobiie> anyway, I will just run the installation again and try something else such as recovery console if I still don't get a user account
<holstein> noobiie: you would instal with the mini *if* needed, adding no packages at install.. you would have a quick and easy path to install with whatever lvm or pae or whatever and test that base.. *then* install whatever yo ulike
<holstein> noobiie: please try adding a user in the recovery console
<holstein> noobiie: that will litearally take a minute..
<holstein> literally*
<noobiie> holstein: like I said, I'm no expert and don't wanna mess this system up as it's going to be kind of important to me
<noobiie> I will re-install, and if it fails I will try that approach
<holstein> noobiie: cool.. good luck
<noobiie> thanks. and thanks for the help.
<holstein> it literally wont hurt anything to try adding the user *now*
<holstein> running the other commands will tell you if anything is "wrong" with the install..
<holstein> it also doesnt prevent you from resintalling *after* you try the suggestion
<noobiie> hmm that's a good point
<noobiie> I think I'll do that after all. but first I gotta get something to eat. again thanks for the help, really appreciate it
<holstein> sure.. anytime
<Ahmuck> does aptitude not remove all dependencies asociated with a package with "sudo aptitude purge packaged-name"?
<ianorlin> I don't think it does
<Ahmuck> i thought that was the idea behind aptitude, is that it cleaned house better when removing a package
<anjo-aladiah> Lubuntu 14.10 dont show me wireless connection . How can i know what king of bcm i have with command console ?
<Ahmuck> bcm?
<anjo-aladiah> my old laptop come with bcm4311 1example
<anjo-aladiah> after using lspci i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8992046/  related to Lubuntu 14.10 dont work on my bcm43142. Some one help me analyze this ?
<testdr> anjo-aladiah: have you installed the paket:  linux-firmware-nonfree    (maybe the necessary firmware is there - or its on the manufacturer homepage) --!! and what other error-messages are for trying to use wlan (like from dmesg and /var/log/syslog)
<anjo-aladiah> tesdr i will. i installed it without internet. but now i have a usb 4G internet i will installl it . This is same thing as lubuntu restritecd extras ?
<testdr> anjo-aladiah: i dont know if its automatical in the restricted-extras-meta-paket -- but you can install it by its name:  apt-get install  linux-firmware-restricted
<anjo-aladiah> iam reading something about Broadcom STA Wireless driver (Proprietary) for bcm43142 . it come with ubuntu restricted extras or nonfree ?
<testdr> anjo-aladiah: in this paket are some bcm-firmware blobs to enable those wlan-sticks, but i dont know if there is one for your hardware (thats why i did suggest to check the manufactorer homepage too - some dont allow the firmware-part to be provided)
<ianorlin> anjo-aladiah: IF you can plug it in with ethernet somewhere the easeites way is to go to the menu prefrences additional drivers
<anjo-aladiah> i went . but nothing ther e
<anjo-aladiah> empty
<anjo-aladiah> ianolin
<ianorlin> it takes a while to show up so be paitent
<anjo-aladiah> ianorlin
<anjo-aladiah> i installed non free, now i did sudo apt-get update
<anjo-aladiah> now iam doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<anjo-aladiah> then i will reboot
<ianorlin> then next thing to do is get bcmwl-kernel-source
<ianorlin> that is what you will need unfortanetly
<anjo-aladiah> ok... thanks . . i will try
<anjo-aladiah> iam reading this out, but it dont help much for me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<anjo-aladiah> ianorlin: in my old laptop with bcm4311 i use to do this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8992429/   do you think modeprob will help ?
<anjo-aladiah> acessing modeprobe.d then put an # sign before line  blacklist bcm43xx ?
<anjo-aladiah> ianorlin: so after dist-upgrade will be sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source  ?
<anjo-aladiah> is like that the command ?
<Noskcaj> gilir, Are we able to sync lxdm? It seems the debian version is based on our one
<wxl> wha?
<wxl> we're not switching to lxdm fom lightdm, even in light of qt, no?
<Noskcaj> wxl, Not that i know of, it's just debian has it now
<explodingmango> Hello, I have a problem with the photo manager Shotwell in Lubuntu which doesn't happen in Ubuntu. If I import a photo, give it a tag, then try to make sub-tags in the left pane, after 3 or so new sub-tags the keyboard input stops working.
<explodingmango> I can make it happen from a Lubuntu 14.04 LiveCD, and it doesn't happen on the Ubuntu 14.04 LiveDVD.
<explodingmango> Seems to happen on both the version in the default provided repository (0.18.0 I think) and also in the latest version from their own repository (0.20.0 I think)
<testdr> explodingmango: does it happen in a LUbuntu-14.04 with all updates installed?
<explodingmango> This computer I'm typing from is 14.04 with all updates installed and has the problem, however it also says the kernel is tainted because I'm using forcepae. Is that enough to go on, or should I try to get a LiveCD to that state on another computer first?
<explodingmango> The LiveCD test was on a different computer, so no forcepae there.
<testdr> explodingmango: shotwell is a gnome-application - there is nothing special using it with a different desktop-manager if all libs used are installed. But i dont use shotwell - so i dont know. But like you say - if there is one version working, it should be not primary a Lubuntu problem. could be some weird combination, but for this you have to find more information.
<explodingmango> Okay, looks like it's on me to get some more info first. So I need to test from a fully updated Lubuntu, but can that be done while running from a LiveCD (i.e. can you install all the updates there)?
<testdr> explodingmango: another way is to get in contact with other users of shotwell - i did not check if there is some more info at the gnome-channel or if its a special gnome-application-channel
<explodingmango> I know about irc.gnome.org's #shotwell and #documents, are you talking about some other channel I haven't heard of?
<explodingmango> (But yeah, I've got a plan of action now, LiveCDs can't install updates I can use a persistent LiveUSB)
<explodingmango> *if LiveCDs can't install updates
<gilir> Noskcaj, yes, probably a good idea since lxdm was not update in ubuntu since a log time ago ... I didn't check it but feel free to sync it if you think it's good enough
<anjo-aladiah> Lubuntu 14.10 dont give me sound in a Toshiba Satelite
<anjo-aladiah> I cant see control sound at all
<anjo-aladiah> I dont make any idea why lubuntu 14.10 dont give me sound and no sound applet at all . Someone can help me ?
<anjo-aladiah> system is recognizing my sound card but i have no sound nether sound applet on menu bar http://paste.ubuntu.com/8995214/
#lubuntu 2014-11-14
<dust> conky dosnt work? i dont get it displayed
<steveious> hi ;3
<Aladiah-Friend> how to increase the size of the bar slide menu on lubuntu ?
<Aladiah-Friend> yesterday my friend Aladiah, cames here to ask how to solve screen problems with lubuntu 14.04.1 in new amd laptop. We solve question installing with 14.10 version. Version 14.10 was with out control sound in panel menu and with out sound in aplications. We solved with sudo apt-get install indicator -sound
<testdr> Aladiah-Friend: try to explain what you are speaking about - is it the size of the panel? (thats called lxpanel)
<Aladiah-Friend> testdr: on the button we have the menu doesn it where it is all stufss , on the right the clock, network manager etc, on the left the Start button to navigate apps. is that pannel i want to increase to see beter the icons inside the navigation menu
<Aladiah-Friend> the navigation panel
<Aladiah-Friend> where there is acessories, development, games etc
<Aladiah-Friend> testdr: i checked its the menu
<Aladiah-Friend> i need to increase size of the menu aspect . not the menu button aspect
<zero_coder> hey how to run just openbox desktop in lubuntu
<zero_coder> ?
<noobiie> hey. I am trying to install lubuntu on an old pentium m laptop, and it's just not working: first I tried the 14.04 alternate iso, used boot option forcepae, installation went throught, but it did not create a user account. wtf
<noobiie> so I tried 14.10 instead
<noobiie> now it hangs at base system install and says no installable kernel found?
<noobiie> so is there any way to install lubuntu on a laptop like that?
<noobiie> according to the system requirements it should work on a pentium m
<noobiie> but apparently it doesn't?
<noobiie> I guess I could just go with 14.04 and do recovery mode and create a user account manually. but it feels kind of.. I dunno.. wrong. because maybe something else went wrong during the installation and not just the user creation and I would have an unstable system
<noobiie> also I couldn't use home directory encryption that way
<noobiie> funny thing is I managed to install 14.04 on an old powerbook g4 with all the compatibility issues that has
<noobiie> but not on an i386 system
<noobiie> kind of silly
<noobiie> I can't even go with 12.04 (last release that had a non-pae version), because it's not an LTS and is not supported anymore
<noobiie> so annoying
<faLUCE> hello, I have a netbook; when I close or just fold the screen lubuntu shows the dialog with "turn off, restart, close the session etc.". how can I remove that?
<GITSaito> faLUCE hello, power management panel
<faLUCE> GITSaito: yes, then?
<Aladiah-Friend> For virtual box, i need to install   DKMS package first and then execut command /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' . should be sudo apt-get install DKMS , then , sudo apt-get update, then sudo   /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup  ?? This will  make it ask me the windows iso instalation then ?
<faLUCE> GITSaito: I selected "do nothing" when the netbook is closed
<GITSaito> faLUCE: sometin dat looks like "what to do on pressing power button"
<faLUCE> but it doesn't change
<GITSaito> faLUCE: or turn off screen
<faLUCE> GITSaito: now it seems to work
<faLUCE> thanks
<faLUCE> GITSaito: no, it doesn't
<faLUCE> :-(( every time that I install ubuntu I have these issues :-(
<GITSaito> faLUCE: be sure to have set the app to control power management
<faLUCE> GITSaito: in which way?
<GITSaito> faLUCE: mh, i deleted mine, but should be somewhere at the main page
<faLUCE> GITSaito: at the main page of power control app?
<faLUCE> GITSaito: I don't understand
<GITSaito> Aladiah-Friend: not sure i can help  with vbox but what you want to do ?
<faLUCE> I just set options in the power management panel, but they don't work
<Aladiah-Friend> i need to install dkms package i dont know how
<Aladiah-Friend> i need to execute this command then, i dont know how  /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<Aladiah-Friend> GITSaito
<GITSaito> Aladiah-Friend:  sudo apt-get install dkms
<GITSaito> ?
<faLUCE> simply, the power management panel is buggy, and I don't know a work around for that
<Aladiah-Friend> ok then ?
<GITSaito> faLUCE: should work. use to work for me
<GITSaito> faLUCE: but i m on a desktop
<faLUCE> GITSaito: as said before, I set/checked all the options I wanted, but they don't have any effect
<faLUCE> it's buggy, I'm sure
<faLUCE> now I just wonder a workaround/alternative
<GITSaito> Aladiah-Friend:  sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setu
<GITSaito> Aladiah-Friend:  sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Aladiah-Friend> ok tank you GITSaito
<GITSaito> Aladiah-Friend:  always use sudo during an installation process
<Aladiah-Friend> ok
<GITSaito> Aladiah-Friend:  or gksudo
<Aladiah-Friend> its working
<GITSaito> faLUCE: reinstall power management app ?
<faLUCE> GITSaito: in which way?=
<GITSaito> faLUCE: any
<GITSaito> faLUCE: softwarecenter first
<faLUCE> GITSaito: apt-get purge/install xfce4-power-manager?
<GITSaito> faLUCE: softwarecenter first den command line
<faLUCE> GITSaito: thanks let's try
<faLUCE> GITSaito: just purged xfce4-power-manager, but when I fold the screen now it shuts down. So there shuld be another app that triggers this event. which one could be?
<GITSaito> faLUCE: wats ur laptop brand ?
<faLUCE> GITSaito: cedar trail netbook
<faLUCE> GITSaito: sorry, crashed
<faLUCE> GITSaito: sorry crashed again
<faLUCE> I could not read you msgs, if any
<faLUCE> maybe there is some arch specific application (proprietary?) that conflicts with xfce4-power-manager ... but how can I find it?
<dust> conky dosnt work? i dont get it displayed
<phillw> dust: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky#In_Lubuntu
<dust> i had it running but not showing anything phillw
<phillw> if you need more details, head over to https://biomedguyproject.wordpress.com/2013/01/01/lubuntu-tweak-5-install-conky/ which has a step by step guide
<phillw> dust: that is  most likely this... http://askubuntu.com/questions/181663/how-to-get-conky-to-stay-on-the-desktop
<phillw> google is your friend :)
<phillw> conky does work on lubuntu - I've seen the screenshots that people make. I just do not use it.
<dust> well the install from repo dosnt work
<dust> thats for sure
<testdr> dust: i use conky - LUbuntu-14.04.1 out of repos and it works - only the different wallpapers on the desktops will short be seen (the background) when switching around.
<dust> on lubuntu 14.10 it dosnt out of repo
<holstein> dust: i use conky.. what is the issue?
<dust> it dosnt show up in the default config
<holstein> dust: it?
<dust> conky
<dust> Package conky-all is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dust> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dust> is only available from another source
<holstein> dust: you are looking at a default config for what? and you are looking for conky there?
<holstein> dust: so, you cant install conky?
<dust> However the following packages replace it:
<dust>   conky-std:i386 conky-cli:i386 conky-std conky-cli
<dust> E: Package 'conky-all' has no installation candidate
<dust> i did install it
<holstein> dust: try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install conky"
<dust> but not all as is reffered here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky
<holstein> dust: then, just use the "conky" command to run it, and see that it runs..
<dust> then it runds but not with conkysettingwizard
<holstein> dust: im sure there have been changes.. those are publically editable, if you want to help with documenation
<holstein> dust: i dont use the "wizard".. havent tried it.. but, please try running "conky" and see that its installed and running
<holstein> then, we can talk about configuration.. does it run?
<dust> yes that runs so i know its at least partly installed
<holstein> dust: no.. it *is* installed
<holstein> dust: there is no other part to install
<holstein> dust: i get the orange conky config from gnome-look.. http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/conky_orange?content=137503
<dust> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ConkyWizard?content=126352
<holstein> dust: i dont use that wizard, friend.. you can ask the creators/maintainers of it for support
<dust> k
<holstein> dust: otherwise, just drop in whatever config you like.. try the one i linked
<holstein> dust: there are *many* configs..
<dust> i know there are many... and u can edit and script and so on... as there seems no other system monitor
<holstein> dust: there are many ways to do things..
<dust> yes but not with gui
<holstein> dust: a text editor *is* a gui
<holstein> dust: i would look for a config that is close to what you are looking for, and tweak it a bit..
<dust> if u ve some menus yes if not no
<holstein> dust: a text editor is a gui that allows one to edit the conky config files
<holstein> dust: i do not use a wizard, and havent tried one..
<holstein> dust: nothing about lubuntu is preventing that wizard from running..
<dust> a text editor is in itself no gui... a gui means menus
<dust> well i wasnt lucky at my try with http://wpd.home.xs4all.nl/symon/
<dust> the wizard runs but even if all seems ok after conky dosnt run
<holstein> dust: i dont intend to argue with you, friend.. if you want to use that wizard, lubuntu is not breaking it.. you can ask the creators why its not working, and how to use it
<holstein> dust: if you want to do it like i do it, just get a config from somewhere, like gnome-look, and tweak the config file a bit with a text editor, to fit your needs
<dust> well yes beside of looking into other system monitor stuff which i would prefer
<dust> as conky is just a viewer...
<holstein> dust: what are you looking for? there are many system monitors..
<holstein> most use top in a terminal.. or conky.. there are other options
<holstein> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXTask
<dust> hehe of course i know that
<holstein> dust: you know what?
<dust> but thats just a simple taskmanager like ht
<holstein> dust: try and be as detailed as possible with the volunteers.. help me help you.. what are you looking for? what have you tried? what is not meeting your needs? and how?
<dust> well i want a lightweight power desktop
<dust> form follows function... rich in function low in blink blink
<dust> so more in direction of symon
<holstein> dust: you are already using lxde.. and this is the specific channel for lxde/ubuntu, lubuntu support
<dust> right so i asked here...
<holstein> dust: i would say, fire up a few live disc with xfce, lxqt, mate.. etc
<holstein> dust: sure, friend.. but, you are asking about an lxde alternative, which is fine, but, not the scope of the channel
<dust> i selected lxde years ago because ubuntu switched to unity
<holstein> dust: i would try mate..
<holstein> dust: there are *many* options..
<holstein> dust: if you have been fighting with lxde for years, try something else
<dust> well im looking forward to lxqt
<holstein> dust: mate is actually specifically trying to emulate the older gnome2 work flow
<dust> gnome2 was crap
<holstein> dust: just go ahead and try lxqt.. it may or may not fit your needs either
<holstein> dust: you said you switched when ubuntu went to unity.. and unity replaced gnome2.. which implied you were using gnome2, and preferred it
<dust> and u get me wrong as i dont fight lxde... its the much better alternative to xfce, kde, gnome and so on
<dust> no... gnome 2 was just bad but unity was unusable
<holstein> dust: "better" is a matter of opinion and need.. if you want to address *specific* needs in lxde, you can try here, or an lxde specific channel
<holstein> dust: all im responding to is your question.. "12:59 < dust> well i want a lightweight power desktop"
<dust> right its a matter of taste and needs... the reason why i suggest and install ppl lubuntu...
<holstein> if thats not lxde, then, you need to find that.. if you are using lxde, and want to talk about tweaking it, just ask
<dust> holstein thats the point to use lubuntu as its leightweight... for power u need other programs
<holstein> dust: *you* may need some other programs, and thats fine.. can i help you find them? what are your needs?
<ianorlin> dust yes but those programs aren't the same for everyone and you have entire repos
<dust> yes and i use the repos of course
<holstein> dust: lubuntu uses the main ubuntu repos.. and you are welcome to add whatever you like from there, as well as PPA's..
<dust> yes i know playdeb, getdeb webu8 launchpad and so on
<holstein> dust: if you have a question about adding something, feel free and ask.. or try #ubuntu since you are looking for things outside of lubuntu/lxde..
<dust> holstein: the need is systemmonitor and system management with a gui
<ianorlin> more than what lxtask provides dusk
<dust> much more
<holstein> dust: ok
<ianorlin> although the one I personally like is ncurses but easy to use in htop
<holstein> dust: *what* specifically are you trying to monitor about your system? and how? in realtime? in the panel? with an overlay? something you can pull up in a terminal? have you tried top?.. what are you trying to manage about the system? and how?
<dust> yes i use htop and mc and i wonder why the menu link now opens a terminal but u ve to manually start it :D
<holstein> !info guake
<ubottu> guake (source: guake): Drop-down terminal for GNOME Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 165 kB, installed size 756 kB
<dust> for example temperatures
<ianorlin> yeah the htop thing is a bug in menu
<holstein> most folks either have another monitor with htop or top, or guake..
<ianorlin> there is panel applet for temperture
<ianorlin> but it doesn't show each core
<holstein> dust: if your hardware supports linux, you can add ^ those applets, and see your tempreature
<dust> i tried lmsensor and psensor... will have a look at these
<holstein> dust: if they do not read your temp, that is a different issue.. do they?
<holstein> conky can do that as well, *if* the hardware supports it.. and you configure it in
<dust> installing
<ianorlin> 1.right click lxpanel 2.click panel settings 3.click panel applets 4. click add 5. click temperture monitor
<dust> shows temp
<holstein> so, there you go.. now, you can watch the temp.. not that you should need to..
<dust> there was a monitoring tool for gnome 2 for the taskbar... well seems it dosnt exist anymore
<holstein> dust: correct, gnome2 doenst exist anymore
<holstein> dust: what are you trying to monitor?
<dust> the complete system
<dust> usage of cpu, ram, disk, network
<holstein> dust: i use the orange theme i linked above for conky to do that.. otherwise, you can add them very simiarly to the temp monitor..
<holstein> dust: have you tried the orange theme in conky? have you tried adding any applets? whats working? whats not working?
<dust> well seems some of the stuff u can add in the taskbar are buggy... network monitor is just a big pic
<holstein> dust: so, what is "buggy" and how? just ask, friend
<dust> network status monitor... if u ve the panel on the left vertically u get a big pic only
<holstein> i have, in the past, setup a dedicated panel for those.. hide-able..
<holstein> then, i can give them the expected orientation..
<holstein> otherwise, have you tried the orange theme in conky?
<dust> not yet
<holstein> dust: just ping me when you are ready to try some suggestions.. otherwise, try #ubuntu .. cheers!
<dust> a texteditor is as much gui as a terminal... if u ve in the terminal for example ncurses menus yes then its a gui... if u just type then no
<dust> ah wrong... was above
<holstein> dust: as i said above, im not interested in arguing with you about what a GUI is.. if you want something, just ask.. we dont need to re-define what a GUI is.. im glad to help you find what you need
<dust> holstein: conky orange dosnt work
<holstein> dust: cool.. feel free and ask a question about it.. i cant volunteer anything with statements like "x doenst work".. thats a definitive statement..
<holstein> dust: i literally follow the documentation, and put the config in place where indicated, and start conky with the command to specify the config file,a nd it "just works".. how are you starting conky? have you place the configs? are you referring to the config by the full path?
<dust> there wasnt a .conky folder so i created to put all in... followed the install of orange and started it as in the explanation but it dosnt start
<holstein> dust: i put the files "conkyrc_orange" and "conky_orange.lua" in ~/.conky/ ..then i start with conky -c ~/.conky/conkyrc_orange .. not just conky.. please confirm
<dust> copy files
<dust> - conkyrc_orange
<dust> - conky_orange.lua
<dust> in ~/.conky/
<dust> and start with conky -c ~/.conky/conkyrc_orang
<dust> e
<holstein> dust: so, open a terminal and run "conky -c ~/.conky/conkyrc_orange" and share the errors
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dust> there are no errors
<dust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9010634/
<holstein> dust: so, what is happening, then?
<dust> nothing
<holstein> dust: i would check and kill any conky processes in the background
<holstein> ps aux |
<dust> i did before
<holstein> ps aux
<holstein> i'll get it :)
<holstein> ps aux | grep conky
<holstein> ^
<holstein> dust: you did what before? and before what? *details* help me help you
<dust> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9010641/
<ianorlin> `pgrep -l conky` works too
<dust> i used killall conky before i started it... otherwise u get several versions
<holstein> dust: this is what i would do.. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2036736.html
<holstein> dust: if that needs more explanation, let me know..
<holstein> dust: you will need to edit the config file..
<dust> enough just purged conky
<dust> but thx for trying to help
<holstein> sure.. you likely created ~/conky.. and not ~/.conky..
<holstein> the *details* are important..
<dust> it was with dot for config
<holstein> well, its gone now..
<dust> yep...
<fgd_> hi folks
<fgd_> can I use lubunti live usd to access win partition?
<fgd_> usb
<raistlin_majere> Hi everyone! Is this bug still active? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/919200
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 919200 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Doesn't know system default layout/variant" [High,Triaged]
<raistlin_majere> I'm using Lubuntu 14.04.1 with the default version of lightdm-gtk-greeter (1.8.5)
<raistlin_majere> I have set my layout and variants in /etc/default/keyboard
<raistlin_majere> Also, in /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gkt-greeter.conf added show-indicators=keyboard;
<raistlin_majere> to see the layout
<raistlin_majere> Only option is English US
<ianorlin> !info lightdm trusty
<ubottu> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.1-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 96 kB, installed size 540 kB
<ianorlin> the version of lightdm is after the bug was fixed
<ianorlin> are you looking to have other keyboard layouts?
<ianorlin> !!| raistlin_majere
<raistlin_majere> Yes, I'm looking to have other layouts
<raistlin_majere> this version (1.8.5) is the leatest for trusty
<raistlin_majere> I could try to install 1.9.0
<holstein> should be 1.10.1
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard
<raistlin_majere> hm... ok... On Launchpad the leatest is 1.9 https://launchpad.net/lightdm-gtk-greeter/
<raistlin_majere> but there seems to be 1.13 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/
<raistlin_majere> for vivid...
<raistlin_majere> I'll try 1.10.3 thanks!
<ianorlin> will let you once you login
<Aladiah-friend> after install icedtea java in lubuntu14.10 it dont let me install nothing more, because there is a problem. Foram encontrados erros enquanto processava:
<Aladiah-friend>  icedtea-netx:amd64
<Aladiah-friend>  icedtea-7-plugin:amd64
<Aladiah-friend> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
#lubuntu 2014-11-15
<anjo-aladiah> sudo pm-hibernate work on a packard bell 64 bits console but not on the panel bar. On another hand sudo pm-hibernate dont work on a Toshiba Satelite 64 bits console nether the console nether de panel bar button. The Packard Bell behavior is similar on Button as Toshiba SAtelite on both console and panel bar button. They both were installed with same ISO. Someone know a console command to...
<anjo-aladiah> ...solve this problem ?
<anjo-aladiah> iam with Lubuntu 14.10
<anjo-aladiah> iam with lubuntu 14.10 paralell install to windows 8.1  Now it only start with windows and menu to choose dont appear why ?
<wxlS5> !purelxde | zy3pD
<ubottu> zy3pD: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
#lubuntu 2014-11-16
<GITSaito> hello
<GITSaito> looking for a light fork of wireshark, dat can allow me to know wich firewall port need to be open
<teward> GITSaito: wireshark won't tell you which firewall ports need to be open for specific applications...
<teward> what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<GITSaito> actually, it does. it showing me tcp dat bein blocked by my router firewall
<GITSaito> when i m making files transferts i want to open manually the port needed
<GITSaito> i disable upnp, and forbid ports range
<anjo-aladiah> there is no 64 bits ubuntu Skype so i installed 32 bits version on lubuntu 14.10 64 bits. Some problem with this ?
<GITSaito> teward:
<anjo-aladiah> huum seems it works. I didnt know lubuntu 64 bits runs 32 bits apps !
<phillw> anjo-aladiah: you can run 32 bit apps on a 64 bit install, but not the other way round.
<GITSaito> anjo-aladiah: all 64 run  32 dats why better install 64
<anjo-aladiah> thank you GITSaito
<GITSaito> anjo-aladiah: but i m pretty sure there is a 64bits of skype
<anjo-aladiah> not in SKype website
<anjo-aladiah> may be unofficial version. is that you mean ?
<GITSaito> use
<GITSaito> sudo ap-get install skype
<anjo-aladiah> i did that
<anjo-aladiah> it dont find
<GITSaito> sudo apt-get install skype
<anjo-aladiah> remember Skype is Microsoft owner .
<anjo-aladiah> So Linux is the contrary of Microsoft
<GITSaito> do sudo apt-get update before
<GITSaito> anjo-aladiah: i m new to ite too. i wont say so
<anjo-aladiah> but now i have the 32 bits installed
<anjo-aladiah> should i removei it first ?
<GITSaito> anjo-aladiah: tcheck on google if your cpu can handle 64
<anjo-aladiah> My pc is 64 bits
<anjo-aladiah> that is for sure
<GITSaito> if yes, i recommend to switch to lubuntu 14.10 amd64
<anjo-aladiah> iam with that one
<anjo-aladiah> 14.10
<anjo-aladiah> iam with an amd quad core
<teward> GITSaito: i don't think there's any fork of wiresharl that's 'light'... wireshark's pretty much in its own class of network traffic analysis and such.
<anjo-aladiah> and latest version of lubuntu 14.10
<GITSaito> anjo-aladiah: ok. so maybe there is no 64 bit version of skype.
<anjo-aladiah> GITSaito:   check this pleas and comment http://paste.ubuntu.com/9045232/
<GITSaito> yep, dats it, i just tcheck on google too, no 64b version of skype
<anjo-aladiah> unfortunnaly
<GITSaito> teward: did you know how to set it to have only the infos dat i want ?
#lubuntu 2015-11-09
<Hadi> Hello
<Hadi> I have some question about lubuntu
<Hadi> Is anyone here?
<bioterror> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Hadi> I downloades Lubuntu AMD64  for my laptop,Can I use it for my PC or I have to dowbload 32 bit version?
<Hadi> My pc : 3 GB ram, CPU 3700 ,Grapgic card 128 MB
<Hadi> Hard 160 GB
<Hadi> Thanks a lot
<bioterror> needs more info regarding the CPU
<Hadi> CPU Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.6 GHz
<Hadi> Is the information ok?
<bioterror> yes, it works but I it will not be as nice as 32bit would be with that ammount of RAM
<Hadi> Ok Thanks a lot
<Hadi> Good luck
<goldalex> hello, how to make working shorcut to executable game file in new lubuntu ?
<aedigital> goldalex,  see: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/177386/how-can-i-add-applications-to-the-lxpanel-application-launch-bar-via-cli
<aedigital> or: http://askubuntu.com/questions/466395/how-can-i-create-a-quick-launcher-in-lubuntu
<Langley> How do I turn off display compositing, so I can use Compton instead
<redwolf> Langley, the only way is "killing" compton
<redwolf> pkill compton
<Langley> What? But Compton is what I wanna use
<Langley> Or are you saying that Lubuntu already uses compton?
<redwolf> ah sorry :D
<redwolf> what window manager are you using now?
<redwolf> Compiz?
<Langley> I don't know, whatever is default
<Langley> In 15.10
<redwolf> then you don't have compositing yet
<redwolf> just run compton
<redwolf> Lubuntu comes without composition. you have to install compton and tun it
<redwolf> *run it
<redwolf> Langley, http://lubuntu.me/tip-compton/
<Langley> Wut...
<redwolf> then you can add it to startup by using lxsession-default-apps
<redwolf> any problem, Langley?
<Langley> I thought compositing was required for graphical interfaces... then I dont even know what it is
<redwolf> no
<redwolf> compositing is a kind of app that uses some graphic resources to enable your desktop doing some special things
<redwolf> like Compiz uses OpenGL of some Ati / Nvidia / etc. cards to enable effects
<redwolf> Compton does the same using less resources, and of course, less effects
<redwolf> you can run them or not :)
<Langley> Is there any reason it's not included by default? To save resources?
<redwolf> yes, and some graphics cards don't support those effects
<Langley> In case it fixes my stuttering problem, I think it should be included... the stuttering is one of the worst things of linux
<redwolf> anyway, once activate you are telling the gpu core (not cpu) to handle the screen drawing, so window movement can be a bit more fluid
<redwolf> stuttering? in your screen?
<Langley> In videos
<redwolf> oh that, I don't think a compositor fixes that. have you tried using proprietary drivers or your graphics card?
<Langley> The usual suggestion is to install Compton. But yeah the next step would be to install the blasted AMD drivers
<redwolf> that would fix that. and you may need the drivers to make compton work properly
<Langley>  So compositing is only 10 years old, huh...
<Langley> For linux anyways
<redwolf> :9
<redwolf> :)
<redwolf> actually, if you look at the wikipedia page, Commodore tried to do it in 1985
<Langley> Yes... rip...
<redwolf> no shadows or effects, but the goal was that applications stopped drawing themselves in the graphic memory. there was a "module" for that task
<redwolf> then OSX "invented" Quartz, the same module tweaked, with some pieces of GNUStep able to drop shadows and produce 3D effects
<redwolf> but the idea is always the same: direct rendering
<Langley> I tried that GNUstep out on top of Arch some time ago... wtf is that stuff? A DE for museums?
<redwolf> :D actually there's a new ISO now
<redwolf> it's basically OSX / iOS without all the makeup
<iynque> I was upgrading 15.04 to 15.10 and I noticed “scienze” http://pastebin.com/8qMzuU7e
<iynque> :D
#lubuntu 2015-11-10
<ianorlin>  iynque: that might be a bug but not very important
<iynque> Yes, I saw a bug report online with the same spelling. I dunno what to do with the information though (because I’m a noob).
<iynque> No idea what the origin is or where to fix it :B
<iynque> (or how to find out)
<vn> heya, hesitating between lubuntu, ubuntu and kali2 because of steam, hows steam setup doing on lubuntu lately?
<ianorlin> vn it is the same as regular ubuntu. steam may need more gpu power than some old hardware, desktop environment does not matter that much for performance of gaming
<vn> ianorlin: ok thanks, thought it may matter on setup, will try!
<ianorlin> I am not sure you can install steam from lubuntu software center itself I know it is if you install the software-center package
<ianorlin> if you use the .deb from valves site lubuntu installed it with gedbi last time I treid it
<qzero> hi all
<Ubik_> anyone here?
<redwolf> yes :)
<Ubik_> cool
<Ubik_> i made a persistent usb with version 15.10 and ran update manager
<Ubik_> and now I have a system error pop up bur everything runs fine
<Ubik_> is it a weird idea to update a live usb?
<redwolf> the bug report dialog?
<Ubik_> there was a linux image (or so...) install
<redwolf> yes, maybe the new kernel
<Ubik_> probably it says system error
<Ubik_> probably,
<Ubik_> and possbility to report
<redwolf> a persistent system should work the same way a disk installed one
<Ubik_> ah ok    , was wondring
<Ubik_> wondering
<redwolf> I got errors to report sometimes, but that's nothing really serious unless you see real glitches that makes you unable to work
<redwolf> so don't worry :)
<redwolf> the apport app looks for every single little error it finds :)
<Ubik_> ok, no it runs perfectly, even sound that  had to force reload works straight
<redwolf> nice :=
<redwolf> :)
<Ubik_> do u think it is safe to install from this live disk?
<redwolf> yes, I did it a couple times
<Ubik_> and do u know when version 16.xx lts will be available?
<redwolf> the version numbers are the dates. so 16.04 means it will be released in April 2016
<Ubik_> OK glad to learn that!
<redwolf> :)
<Ubik_> do update manager upgrade the distro?
<redwolf> yes, when the new release is ready you'll get a message allowing you to upgrade your whole system
<Ubik_> will that be a choice?  i guess so
<redwolf> yes, you can postpone it, ignore it if you want
<Ubik_> ok, thx for infos, I like the simplicity of lubuntu desktop
<redwolf> we're glad you like it :)
<epictetus> hiya.   I just installed lubuntu on a laptop with an EMMC ssd, tried to setup duel boot, it just boots straight into windows -- it's a new (UEFI) laptop, i booted into rescue mode and reinstalled grub to /dev/emmcblk0 and same thing, it just boots straight into windows
<epictetus> i did notice some /dev/emmcblk0boot0 etc devices, not sure what those are / if it's some EFI thing
<epictetus> also the BIOS had options "boot of emmc" and "Windows boot loader", both boot options seem to do the same thing
<redwolf> so it's a UEFI computer?
<redwolf> have you used the UEFI (100mb) partition as a uefiboot partition?
<epictetus> i mounted it in my rescue environment as /boot/efi I think
<epictetus> while reinstalling grub
<epictetus> inside the chroot
<redwolf> have you prepared your BIOS? tried with legacy support?
<redwolf> or at least deactivating secure boot? that usually locks down the grub load and jumps into Windows
<epictetus> ooh I just disabled secure boot
<epictetus> maybe secure boot is part of it
<epictetus> nope hmm. Inside the UEFI folder I def see a "ubuntu" folder
<redwolf> it was for me
<epictetus> maybe I need to switch to legacy although it wouldnt boot off the usb lubuntu installer sick in legacy mode
<redwolf> or just deactivating the secure boot. switching to legacy while installing and reactivating it after the setup process may lock it as well
<redwolf> http://askubuntu.com/questions/582712/full-lubuntu-installation-on-usb-uefi-capable
<epictetus> maybe i should just get rid of the stupid win10 partition I just thought "hmm it might come in handy some day"
<redwolf> hah! I did that finally
<epictetus> i was really really good with partition/bios/boot loader stuff in the LILO / grub 1.0 etc BIOS days but now this UEFI stuff seems like a lot more complicated
<epictetus> ooooh figured it out kinda sorta not really. Once I "approved" the UEFI entries as secure now I can pick those, yay
<redwolf> yyup
<joseph> hello
<Guest10575> I was wanting to know why I can't install programs on my computer
<Guest10575> I have the last verson from last year
<redwolf> Guest10575, are you using the Software Center?
<Guest10575> yes
<redwolf> and they download?
<Guest10575> no
<redwolf> what error do you get?
<epictetus> doh now sound doesn't work whoops hehe.
<epictetus> noticing that alsamixer calls the card "HDA Intel PCH" and the chip "Intel Braswell HDMI" i wonder if it is only seeing the HDMI audio and not the main audio
<epictetus> (it's some intel onboard thing)
<Guest10575> i get the error it wants to download files from untrusted sources
<redwolf> untrusted? have you added additional PPAs / sources?
<Guest10575> do not know where to find that
<Guest10575> I have tryed to use terminal it acts like it is dowloading but it does not
<redwolf> maybe you should change your download server. go to Software Properties (in System menu) and choose a closer server. refresh and it should fix it
<Guest10575> it is set on united states
<redwolf> make it search for the fastest one and refresh
<redwolf> sorry, I have to leave for a while
<Guest10575> ah ok, how do I do that
<redwolf> in software properties, search for the sources / servers tab
<redwolf> or in the main tab, "Download from" combobox
<redwolf> tab "Ubuntu software"
<Guest10575> ah ok thanks
<epictetus> crap, so it works on headphones but not on the speakers. whoops
<phillw> hi Guest10575
<Guest10575> hi
<phillw> can you briefly explain to me the issue(s) you are having with the software centre. I've only had a prod to come and assist so do not know the issue(s) you are having.
<Guest10575> it was just saying that some of the files are coming from untrusted sources and then it would not download
<Guest10575> It would not update any of the files to get new products on the softwhere center
<phillw> Guest10575: you need to add the security key for some ppa's...
<Guest10575> ah
<Guest10575> how do you do that
<phillw> Guest10575: the quickest way to have LSC reset itself and re-configure is to launch lxterminal and issue
<phillw> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lubuntu-software-center
<phillw> then let me know what untrusted source you are trying to add.
<phillw> wb redwolf
<redwolf> :)
<Guest10575> it is showing up on all the things I want to download
<Guest10575> gimp
<phillw> redwolf: ^^ how to reset LSC, jorn told me about it as part of bug 1467517
<ubottu> bug 1467517 in lubuntu-software-center (Ubuntu) "LSC can only 'see' installed applications - Work around released." [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1467517
<redwolf> yes, sometimes in 15.10
<phillw> Guest10575: are you happy with the ability to install now. I was not familiar of it affecting a standard desktop system
<phillw> Guest10575: if you gimp install goes okay, please do say on here. I can then update the bug.
<Guest10575> i am using 14.10
<phillw> *your*
<Guest10575> I am not at the computer right now
<phillw> Guest10575: ahh, 14.10 is no longer supported... I do reccommend that you create a seperate /home are and use 15.10... You can update from 14.10 to 15.04, but get that done before 15.04 goes End of Life as well.
<Langley> Hey, anyone awake?
<redwolf> yes :)
<Langley> It seems like all Ubuntu based distros occationally freezes on my system... any ideas?
<redwolf> all of them?!
<Langley> Every single one I've tried
<Langley> Actually, Debian based. Mint Debian did it too
<redwolf> what computer do you have?
<Langley> Normal AMD desktop
<redwolf> and what do you mean with "freezing"?
<Langley> Becomes completely unresponsive randomly
<Langley> In some distros I can sometimes REISUB, but only rarely
<redwolf> have you tried an RPM distro just to compare?
<redwolf> Suse, Fedora...
<Langley> All those are fine
<Langley> Opensuse was at least
<redwolf> odd, I have plenty AMD chips here now. and my last computers were AMD K7 and K8. worked smooth
<Langley> Yeah I'm stumped... it's really annoying since most Ubuntu distros are pretty nice
<redwolf> well, I don't know what to say, if Debian and all DEB distros fail you should consider using another kind
<Langley> Yeah I guess... Until I get a new computer in 10 years or so
<redwolf> O.O
<redwolf> it will work in the Raspberry Pi2 so.. :)
<Langley> What will?
<redwolf> Ubuntu and Lubuntu
<Langley> Not powerful enough...
<redwolf> but nice! :D
<Langley> But I need power... Unlimited power
<redwolf> O.O
<redwolf> are you going to build a company or something? :)
<Langley> Nah probably not. I don't even know if I would dare running linux in a company
#lubuntu 2015-11-11
<Walaryne> Hello?
<Walaryne> any one here?
<rican-linux> anyone testing xenial on powerpc? I am running it on my iBook G4
<ianorlin> rican-linux: not yet but please use the iso tracker
<ianorlin> rican-linux: do you have problems?
<rican-linux> I already posted my results on the tracker
<rican-linux> so far it is running pretty well
<ianorlin> thanks
<rican-linux> the splash screen on boot has off colors but that was the only thing
<rican-linux> the only thing I was hoping would be resolved was mesa 3D acceleration. the release notes for the 11.3 version states the r300 bug was fixed. However it is not.
<rican-linux> however this is an upstream issue and not lubuntu related
<ianorlin> rican-linux: not sure I can do much about that
<rican-linux> ianorlin: I understand I plan on reporting upstream
<rican-linux> right now I am just using it seeing what works and what does not
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hi. i use lubuntu 14.04. I dont know is it pcmanfm false. i have *.sh script. I open folder with script in pcmanfm, double click to script file, than click "run" button in dialog. Now if i moму the mouse i get "select file mouse mode" with border
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *move
<lubu> hello everybody!
<lubu> Need some help please! anyone?
<lubu> I get this when I try to start Firefox from terminal:
<lubu> Impossible de créer le répertoire de raccourcis clavier GNOME « /home/lubuntu/.gnome2/accels » : Permission non accordée
<lubu> Started happening just after I installed Xampp
<user_> Hi, I just thought i might give some feedback on installing wily warewolf usb minimal network boot installer, both grub and lilo refuse to install to mbr of hdd cos it convinced it want to look at sda - which is the usb installer drive.
<user_> instead of sdb
<user_> should i stick this in a ticket?
<Ubik_> do suspend/resume is supposed to work well? seems to bug with my system
<Ubik_> hello
<Ubik_> hi
<Ubik_> hello?
<Ubik_> anybody here?
<hhernandez> does anyone know if there is a US based company that offers comerical support for Lubuntu?
<tachibana> lol yeah right
<hhernandez> hey I thought I ask
<hhernandez> kinda curious
<epictetus> hhernandez: like for business users?
<hhernandez> yeah
<epictetus> there are a bunch of smaller IT companies that have linux expertise that would do it I'm sure but it's not gonna be cheap and probably not 24/7 coverage
<hhernandez> if you had a business that some older machines that wanted to get off XP and wanted to solid OS
<epictetus> what kind of business uses lubuntu anyways
<epictetus> oh no that's a terrible idea
<hhernandez> really you think so?
<hhernandez> why would you say that?
<epictetus> old shitty machines are more trouble than they're worth to begin with, then you're talking about investing hundreds/thousands of dollars worth of technical expertise into setting up / maintaining PCs that are worth $20
<hhernandez> ok I see your point
<hhernandez> in that
<epictetus> also the sad truth of it is that for most businesses Windows just makes a lot more sense (depending on what they're doing), in terms of (1) cheaply available trained IT force (2) somewhat relatively unified platform compared to the 918234892 different custom linux distros available (3) Line of Business applications in specific industries tend to be Windows based (4) documents looking the same / printers working (easily) etc.   There's a reason linux owns 
<epictetus> unless all they need is a web browser / thin client or something in which case linux might be fine but start introducing printers/scanners/apps/word documents / attachments / websites with special plugins etc
<epictetus> and supporting anything other than Windows becomes a nightmare unless the users are like, linux programmers
<user_> Windows isshit!
<user_> linear architecture - inherently flawed.
<eipi10> I'm taking an INtro to C class and was wondering what's a IDE for gcc?
<eipi10> or any other c compiler
<epictetus> there's a zillion of them but you're better off just using a text editor / commandline for a class like that
<epictetus> unless there is one the class recommends
<epictetus> (i.e. Eclipse)
<ianorlin> I recommend maybe an eidtor with syntax highlighting
<epictetus> I like to use a text editor with syntax highlighting, yeah
<epictetus> i use vim
<eipi10> thanks!
<ianorlin> yeah I would not like to do lots of homework assingments for programing in leafpad it does use littel memory and can be fine if you say paste something like a link of phone number you want to save in a phone number
<eipi10> you're right.  Eclipse looks nice, but it's for 'developers'.
<eipi10> Someone taking an intro to c class isn't a developer
<ianorlin> yeah I really don't like IDE's in class provide bunch of options you never use in my C++ classes
<epictetus> there are some things ides do that are whiz-bang cool -- (like being able to mouseover a function name and have the parameters automatically displayed / right click and look up the manual if it's a standard library function / the source of the function if it's not )
<eipi10> well that kinda thing, epictetus, might be nice for someone like me who doesn't know anything.
<epictetus> but when I took a C class in college, the people who used IDEs / non-unix envs for developing never got As -- they ended up spending a ton of time trying to figure out why the code that worked on their dev environment/IDE didn't build properly / look exactly like what the professor wanted / failed the professor's automated tests when built on the school server you were supposed to use
<TheSchaf> i like sublime as a text editor
<TheSchaf> or code editor
<eipi10> thanks a lot for your advice.
<wxl> krytarik: i'm going to try and see if i can't get mario to relinquish the domains.
<krytarik> wxl: Hah, wrong channel again. :)
<wxl> oh sheesh
<eipi10> Higgs didn't use a computer.
<Jakey3> Hi I'm using lub 14.04, sometimes i get a double mouse cursor after using firefox. I know this is reported bug. Is there someway to refresh the desktop to get back 1 cursor?
<ihuf> Come here, niglets.
<genii> ihuf: Racial charged phrases are not welcome in this channel.
#lubuntu 2015-11-12
<skryking> any x2go users in here?
 * ianorlin personally does not but ask your question
<procyon_ember> I want to move /tmp to a ramdisk on an existing installation of 15.10. Any advice?
<Guest_____> Is it any way to restet the panle and the items ? i have mess it up.
<guest4> My Shutdown button missing from panel. how can i get it back ?
<Guest4> 14.04.3:  shutdown is missing from aplication launch bar settings. can i get it back ?
<Langley> Is there no search function in the file manager?
<Langley> Oh it's ctrl+shift+f
<skryking> Guest4 it is an item under the application launch bar...so right click on panel, select add remove panel items... select application launch bar and then properties.  You should be able to handle it from there
<guest01> 14.04.3 Shutdown is missing on aplication launch bar settings. I removed it by a misstake. Is it something i can do to get it back ?
<redwolf> yes
<redwolf> guest01, you have to add an Application Launcher and look for "lubuntu-logout"
<redwolf> other solution to fix it is creating your own shutdown launcher: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218080
<guest01> how can i add a an application launcher ? i can only see them. nothing happens when i click on add or remove.
<redwolf> right click on the panel, and settings
<redwolf> then you can add it from the "panel applets" tab
<redwolf> in that tab press the button "+Add"
<guest01> I dont find shutown in the list.
<redwolf> then try that ubuntuforum solution, unless you want a more radical one :)
<redwolf> you remove your panel settings with two commands in the Terminal
<redwolf> rm -r ~/.config/lxpanel
<redwolf> lxpanelctl restart
<redwolf> but you will lose all your custom applets, your configuration, orientation, etc. and it will appear factory-default
<guest01> why is not shutown in my aplication launch bar list so i cud do it in the menu ?
<redwolf> because it's a special launcher, not a normal app
<redwolf> actually it's a bunch of scripts
<redwolf> removing the config is not so radical, don't worry
<guest01> so with these commands it will be like in a new instatallation ?
<redwolf> yup
<redwolf> but it will affect only the panel. not the desktop or other LX things
<guest01> it works now..
<guest01> thank you.
<redwolf> grat!
<redwolf> *great!
<redwolf> you're welcome
<guest01> usally i dont like to mess in the terminal.. i am not an expert.
<redwolf> it's very powerful once you start digging
<redwolf> there's a nice web: http://linuxcommand.org/
<redwolf> and of course we have a guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<guest01> is the terminal commands the same in all linux xubuntu lubuntu and ubuntu ?
<redwolf> yes, on all Linux systems
<redwolf> from one distro to another only changes where we store some files or apps, but the structure is the same for all
<Langley> Where is the logs located, that I should look after restoring from a system freeze
<redwolf> there're plenty log files, Langley
<Unit193> /var/log/
<redwolf> use this to show them all: ls --ignore=*.gz /var/log
<Langley> Okay... too bad I don't understand any of it... oh well..
<redwolf> :D
<guest01> My system freeze once when i open many windows in firefox and restartet the computer by it self. Is all ok then after this ?
<redwolf> yes, nothing is damaged doing that. how many windows / tabs?
<redwolf> there're ways to save memory when browsing. there're nice extensions.
<guest01> not many.. maybe 3 or 4.. havys sites or flashplayer. i dont remember.. sometimes firefox can hang some sec before it respond.
<redwolf> it depends on the pages, maybe
<redwolf> is your computer old?
<guest01> or my computer.. it is a singecore netbook.. but 1GB ram.
<guest01> singelcore
<guest01> I am not sure about the age.
<redwolf> yes, opening some webs could consume that
<Langley> That wouldn't be my problem... I have no idea what it can be, perhaps other than old hard drives
<redwolf> sure, my old computer was dying because of its hard drive. it's amazing how it can slow the entire system (affecting the rest of components)
<redwolf> it was broken. I realised it did a short-circuit in the motherboard. I only noticed slowness.
<Langley> That sounds weird too
<redwolf> yup
<redwolf> but it died! :D
<Langley> I don't think anythings dying here... Anyways, what can I look for in the log files
<redwolf> okies
<redwolf> and consider using some Firefox extensions to save memory
<Langley> I think you're confusing me with that guest guy
<redwolf> O.O
<redwolf> that was for him, sorry :D
<redwolf> I should name my messages, Langley :)
<platzhirsch> Any idea how I can get the workspace switcher in-screen get turned off?
<platzhirsch> It always appears in the middle
<Gnjurac> does lubuntu come with ftp client preistalled
#lubuntu 2015-11-13
<Langley> What do I use for formatting a USB stick in Lubuntu? All the USB startup creators are failing
<wxl> for putting an iso on Langley ?
<Langley> Yes
<wxl> i use dd, but if you want something more safe there's unetbootin or mkusb
<wxl> mkusb is developed by one of the lubuntu team
<Langley> They doesn't work
<wxl> currently it's not in the repos but we're working on that
<wxl> i've never had a failure with unetbootin
<wxl> i personally don't use mkusb
<wxl> and dd just doesn't fail
<Langley> Can't you just answer my question about how to format it
<wxl> you said they don't work?
<wxl> that kind of suggested you knew what you were doing
<wxl> i'd just use mkusb https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb
<Langley> Installed Gparted and formatted it. Why cant you just give a proper answer instead of all other kinds of things
<Langley> And why does linux have so much trouble with usb sticks... ugh...
<wxl> i'm not sure what you're looking for. i have no problem with usb sticks. the "proper answer" is found in using mkusb.
<wxl> shall i reiterate every step of that wiki page for you?
<Langley> Sorry I gotta go to a movie night
<vn> trying to boot livecd, does the same as ubuntu xubuntu debian and kali2 - freezes at approx same spot without error - networking.service or whoopsie.service no shell accessible, no syslog, thought of playing with UEFI, but only option I got in my Award BIOS is for CD/DVD..only system that can boot is actually Ubuntu server LTS but grub gets a fatal error.  tried removing my NICs to see if it matters, no.  it's Lubuntu I really want, others were for testing, idea
<Langley> wxl: Doesn't seem like mskusb is working either. It's stuck at "please wait for sync"
<wxl> how do you know it's stuck?
<Langley> It shouldn't take more time to "sync", whatever that is, than it will to actually put the iso on it
<wxl> don't you think that's the actual syncing?
<Langley> What is?
<wxl> copying the iso
<wxl> did you look ato see if the process is frozen or not?
<Langley> How do I see that
<wxl> top is one such possibility
<wxl> there's also the system monitor or whatevery they call it
<Langley> ... oh it finished
<wxl> well there you go
<wxl> patience is a virtue
<Langley> I don't get why it can take that much time to copy 2 GB... but you'll have my thanks
<wxl> there's a lot of reasons, including the potential bottleneck of using usb
#lubuntu 2015-11-14
<ianorlin> there is also iotop which will show current input and ouput not just for io but for any disk
<Guest58074> Hey guys. I have an old 2006 white MacBook. What version should I install? 32 bit PC version?
<bioterror> do you have how much RAM?
<Guest58074> I think 4gb at the most. Prob  2
<Guest58074> But for Mac I only see 64 bit and power pc. I don't have either.
<bioterror> if you have less than 4GB, go with the 32bit, as the 64bit environment uses RAM more than 32bit
<Guest58074> So I download the pc install though?
<bioterror> yes, You have intel based machine
<Guest58074> Cool, making sure. Thanks!
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<bioterror> that page is probably outdated :D
<Guest58074> That's really helpful! Thanks for the link. I missed it somehow.
<suncokret> hello, i use lubuntu 14.04... is there any important advantage in 15.10, or it is better to stay on 14.04??
<wangerin> Hi! Where do I find LTS-version of lubuntu? The files at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.3/release/lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso gives me a 12.04 version - that's a little to old ;-)
<bioterror> that's the latest LTS
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<wangerin> Yes, but it should giv me a 14.04 image. Not a 12.04 image
<bioterror> you installed it and it showed up as a 12.04?
<wangerin> Yes. We installed 5 mashines today at our install-party, ending with 5 12.04 mashines that needed to be release-upgraded afwards :-( Not a good thing foor new users.
<krytarik> !md5sum | wangerin
<ubottu> wangerin: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wangerin> Both th 14.04 and 14.04.3 images have this problem
<Scaniatrucker> wangerin: here correct link. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.3/release/
<bioterror> Scaniatrucker, leads to same image
<wangerin> b0d1c58c8515ab40382d01f59655ba85  lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Scaniatrucker> bioterror: I check this link. After downloading with firefox, file is 14.04.3 (sorry for my bad English)
<wangerin> Try to start the image. The file-name startes 14.04 but the result is a 12.04 installation. The md5 matches the hash in MD5SUMS in the server
<wangerin> I don't have a 64bit mashine, so I can't test them to se if they also have the problem
<krytarik> wangerin: I have a 'lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso' here, whose MD5 checksum matches the one listed in  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04.3/release/MD5SUMS  that is definitely 14.04.3
<wangerin> Yes the md5sum matches, but try starting as live. It states "install 12.04" and ls_release -a also says 12.04.
<wangerin> krytarik: Have you tested it that t's actually the correct content? I don't think that it is
<Unit193> He's gone, mate.
<Unit193> Are you sure you're selecting the correct ISO?
<Unit193> Manifest looks fine, let me download and check.
<wangerin> I just started it a live. I states 12.04, and after a apt-get update I can do-release-upgrade to 14.04, so something is uterly wrong in the image
<krytarik> wangerin: Just bootet into it and made a screenshot for you: http://en.zimagez.com/zimage/2015-11-14-1854041280x1024scrot.php , anything else needed for proof while I'm here? :D
<Unit193> I don't see the problem with 1152f2b9eb1342e8c47421e58a6fda6a
<krytarik> Yep, that's the one I'm using.
<Unit193> I didn't boot from it, but checking isolinux/grub/initrd/squashfs all indicates 14.04.
<krytarik> Yeah, did that before too.
<wangerin> why the f*** do I get a 12.04 when creating a usb-stick from that image?  can it be usb-creator-gtk the is make the problem?
<Unit193> Try dd?
<wangerin> But I'm making the stick on a 14.04 ( ugraded from 12.04 and 10.04 before that )
<bioterror> yeah, if you're using *nix, no reason to use anything else than dd
<wangerin> Unit193: For creating a bootable usb-stick? How?
<Unit193> dd if=lubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb (presuming sdb is your device!), unless bioterror would like to correct me.
<bioterror> Unit193, some people likes to add bs=4M, I've heard it writes faster
<Unit193> Ah, I've seen people use it, but easier to remember this way. :P
<wangerin> I just trid it, but my laptop won't start on that stick.
<wangerin> Hmm. Found the problem. usb-creator took the wrong image when passing it on the command-line, so 'sudo usb-creator-gtk --iso=lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso --not_persistent' did not install that image on the stick. Selecting the image manually solved the problem, but is a pain in the ass as I have to flash many sticks. Sorry for the trouble guys :-)
<Clandestine> Hey guys. Has anyone here successfully installed Lubuntu on an old MacBook 1.1? I don't want to dual boot. I want to wipe OS-X and have Linux alone on the Mac.
#lubuntu 2015-11-15
<Blessed> Hi can i upgrade Lubuntu to 14.04 from 12.04 without updating kernel?
<ianorlin> Blessed: if you really want to but I am not sure why you would want to do that
<ianorlin> Lubuntu 12.04 was not an LTS release
<Blessed> i have Lubuntu LTS
<Blessed> 12
<Blessed> hwo ccan i do it?
<Cheaterman> hello buddies i hope you're doing good
<Cheaterman> i'm on a lubuntu livecd to recover my gentoo and i have some questions
<Cheaterman> it seems that lubuntu is very different from ubuntu? from what I see, i don't have pulseaudio?
<Cheaterman> ● pulseaudio.service Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)
<Cheaterman> as i said i'm booted on the installation media if it makes any difference
<Cheaterman> i'm asking that because lxde seems to have some software volume control nonetheless
<Cheaterman> much like if there was PA
<Cheaterman> and it's not linked to any channel in alsamixer
<Cheaterman> once again, much like if there was PA
<Cheaterman> other than that, it seems to be the best Ubuntu derivative around, so gratz to everyone and keep up the good work
<Cheaterman> (the fact that I use lxde tools in my own setup might make me biaised, my desktop is basically lxpanel + openbox + pcmanfm for desktop icons)
<Vlado2> hi, is it normal that Booting Lubuntu 15.10 from DVD takes about 2 hours on Pentium M?
<Vlado2> is anyone here?
<Vlado2> hi
<Vlado2> hi, is anybody here?
<bioterror> !ask | Vlado2
<ubottu> Vlado2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Vlado2> i'm trying to install lubuntu 15.10 on my Pentium M laptop, i selected "try live lubuntu" or something like that but, laptop is stuck at loading screen with lubuntu logo and five dots for several hours, any idea what should i do? i tried also lubuntu 14.04.3 LTS but that one didn't detect my wifi card
<Vlado2> but 14.04 did boot to desktop at least...
<ianorlin> Vlado2: Do you know what kind of wifi card?
<ianorlin> also how much ram?
<Vlado2> Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG, 2GB ram
<ianorlin> hmm that should work and should be enough to not have to use alternate
<ianorlin> Vlado2: have you checked the md5sum of 15.10 and the install media for 15.10 is good?
<Vlado2> yes, i did, both
<Vlado2> do you want complete HW spec?
<ianorlin> do you have acess to ethernet at least for the install ?
<ianorlin> would be helpful
<ianorlin> are you on another os on that pentium m right now?
<ianorlin> I would probably try 14.04.3 then try to get wifi card working
<Vlado2> HP nw8240, Pentium M Dothan 1.73GHz (SSE2, PAE, NX bit), 2GB ram, ATI mobility FireGL V5000, Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG, broadcom bcm5751MKFB ETH NIC, some BT adapter, Matsushita DVD writer (PATA connected), 250GB PATA HDD
<Vlado2> i'm writing from my desktop (win)
<Vlado2> and... Trusted Platform Module
<ianorlin> on the laptop?
<Vlado2> yep
<ianorlin> oh I have not dealt with those but heard they can make installing other things tricky
<Vlado2> so i should try to remove it for installation?
<ianorlin> I am not if it is soldered on
<ianorlin> although I don't know about ATI mobility FIREGL might have a graphics issue with 15.10
<Vlado2> the TPM can be removed, but... o
<Vlado2> o
<ianorlin> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Vlado2> well, graphics was working correctly on lubuntu 14.04.3 LTS, but as i already mentioned, wifi was not workin, WiFi LED on laptop was blinking, as if it was trying to turn it on and off and on again...
<Vlado2> whoa, after several hours the lubuntu booted and is now prompting for login, i switched to F7 and there are several failures
<Vlado2> failed to start load kernel modules, see systemctl status systemd-module-load.service for details
<Vlado2> failed to start apply kernel variables
<Vlado2> failed to start journal service
<Vlado2> on the end is: [***  ] (2 of 4) a start job is running for light display manager (1min 45s/3min) [4834.504773] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 258968
<Vlado2> and several more I/O errors are appearing
<bioterror> your cd/dvd drive might be taking the last breaths or the disc itself
<bioterror> try USB
<Vlado2> well, just couple hours ago i tried on that same drive and using the same DVD-RW booting Lubuntu 14.04 and it worked, so i doubt that there is any HW problem or problem with DVD-RW disc
<Geogts> i've been using qbittorrent for a while with no problems at all.  today i did sudo apt-get upgrade qbittorrent and now it makes no connections.  when i uninstalled it and reinstalled it, it still had all the same exact settings and it was still not working.  how can i completely remove the program and reinstall it without having any settings or files left behind?
<Geogts1> anyone?
<bioterror> Geogts1, are you behind a NAT? if so, then forward that port
<Geogts1> checked port forwarding.  port is fine on canyouseeme.org
#lubuntu 2016-11-14
<deadimmortal> hi, i'm currently using Lubuntu 16.04 at home and I have an AMD processor with Radeon HD 8470D built-in graphics. everytime I open my computer, I always have a low resolution.
<deadimmortal> my monitor can support up to 1440x900 but I can only get this resolution if I first boot on to Windows and restart to Lubuntu. the appropriate driver seems to be loaded only when I boot to Windows first.
<deadimmortal> i know that AMD still has no support for Ubuntu 16.04 (http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/linux) but i want to know if there is a workaround for this.
<lynorian> deadimmortal, I am not sure if this will help but if you use grub for your dual boot you can hit c for a command line to have your comp reboot
<lynorian> this could be a wierd power management issues
<lynorian> I might try a bios upgrade
<deadimmortal> yes, i'm using grub for dual boot. what should i do in the command line?
<deadimmortal> lynorian: thank you btw.
<lynorian> hit c and type reboot and then it will reboot quicker
<lynorian> won't have to load windows
<deadimmortal> lynorian: oh, i see. never thought of that. i'll try that when i get home. :)
<deadimmortal> lynorian: thank you.
<octopus_> Hello there
<octopus_> Anyone could help for configuring sound keys in openbox ?
<muzicar> Hello all
<onla> Hey. I'm trying to do a command line install from lubuntu alternate cd lubuntu-16.04-alternate-amd64.iso, but when I boot it, I only get "install Lubuntu" "OEM install" "check disc for defects"
<onla> Installation
<onla> The command-line version of Ubuntu is a sparse system without any graphical elements. It's a text-only version of what lies underneath all the advanced graphical elements. It's also the starting point for a minimal installation.
<onla> To install a base system, boot from any Alternate CD and choose "Install a command-line system." It is exactly the same command-line system on Lubuntu Alternate CDs.
<onla> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<onla> since 14.04 we need to use the minimal cd I guess?
<samurai^> pls tell me how to change the keyboard layout in Lubuntu?
<muzicar> you want to add more keyboard layouts?
<samurai^> yes I do
<muzicar> this is the only thing I also left to do, I made a fresh install of Lubuntu 16.04 on my old computer
<onla> which version of lubuntu you are using
<onla> ok
<onla> run the fcitx from one of the menus
<onla> then an icon appears on the system tray
<onla> or run that from terminal. From that gui you should be able to add layouts
#lubuntu 2016-11-15
<frankiee_> Hi! I'm trying to install lubuntu (32-bit) via a bootable DVD ISO on a HP Pavillion dv1000 with an Intel Celeron 1.40GHz (480MB RAM).
<frankiee_> But I'm getting: WARNING! PAE disabled. Use the parameter 'forcepae' to enable at your own risk. This kernel requires the following features not enabled on the CPU: Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<frankiee_> I found out the only solution is to install lubuntu 12. But is that + a `do-release-upgrade` all I need to get lubuntu up to v16? Thanks!
<Unit193> Well 12.04 did support it, but since it's the kernel there it's not so much a "workaround" as much as a "Last supported in" type of deal.
<frankiee_> I see I see
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1548092
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1548092 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Fails to fetch packages in proxy-only environment" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BadPuppers> Would you recommend lubuntu for a not-too-bad pc?
<BadPuppers> It's got a core 2 duo, 4gb ram, and a dedicated graphics card.
<hateball> BadPuppers: I dont see why not
<hateball> BadPuppers: But hardware wise it is perfectly capable of running a "heavier" DE as well, if that is your concern
#lubuntu 2016-11-16
<John__> Hello, I bought a new laptop with amd gpu and i'm confused about the current state of amd drivers. Can someone explain what are all these drivers, fglrx, ati, amdgpu, amdgpu-pro? I want the best recommended driver for performance
<lynorian> John__, which laptop gpu is it
<lynorian> fglrx is the old propritary driver not supported anymore
<lynorian> ati is a company that amd bought with that gave them their gpu technology
<lynorian> amdgpu is the new driver for recent stuff
<lynorian> amdgpu-pro is the proprietary amd extensions to the new amdgpu driver
<John__> Dell Inspiron 15 5559 with AMD Radeon R5 M335
<John__> lynorian, thank you very much
<John__> lynorian, oibaf ppa has a driver called xserver-xorg-video-ati, what about that
<lynorian> I honestly don't use obiaf
<lynorian> Ok you should use amdgpu on that
<lynorian> and then with amdgpu-pro if you need even more performance
<John__> is there any ppa with pro driver?
<lynorian> oh wait that is actually A rebadged old cpu
<lynorian> hate when amd does that
<lynorian> hoenstly just use raedon
<lynorian> I have heard fglrx is very unstable
<lynorian> and not supported with 16.04 or newer
<John__> what driver is installed by default in ubuntu 16.10?
<lynorian> it installs the open source ones by default but will load the one you need
<lynorian> this allows you to say using the built in drivers to move disks around to different machines if say your laptop screen breaks and you need data off it
<John__> my laptop has hybrid graphics, amd/intel and now uses intel, how to change it into amd
#lubuntu 2016-11-17
<drab> wxl: fwiw if you recall I was asking about some weird behavior of fcitx the other day
<drab> wxl: I don't know wht the bug exactly is, but I tracked down the issue to fcitx-ui-qimpanel
<drab> wxl: that was getting installed to support sogou pinyin, a very popular chinese input system
<drab> once I get rid of that, the weird behavior stops happening, at least frequency has done down as for the time being has not happened again
<drab> qimpanel is qt based and it would override the gtk2 classic menu (the default one after a fresh install)
<drab> (a fresh install works just fine even after adding fcitx-pinyin)
<ken8521> anyone hoe?
<ken8521> *home
<hateball> !ask | ken8521
<ubottu> ken8521: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ken8521> hateball: didn't know if anyone was awake... and didn't want to be bothersome..lol
<ken8521> question... when using lxde... the max desktop default icon size, is 96x96... is there a way to change this to be larger. [07:03] <ken8521> (it's going to be for a media center PC, w/ a 48in display)
<ken8521> hateball: there you go.. : )
<ken8521> i'm sure there's a way, it's a matter of knowing what to change.
<ken8521> i'm hoping it's as simple as adding a line to the .desktop file
<hateball> ken8521: Well I do not know, but now the question is out so chances are someone will!
<ken8521> yeah.. i can change the size of the icon, and then link the icon in the .desktop file... but it always reverts to the size of 96x96... i'm wishing it would stay the size of the rewsized icon.. if that makes sense
<tcoupload> hi
<tcoupload> is there anyone?
<tcoupload> i open a link in a email and the result was 3 commands like "/bin/bash -ilc command env"
<tcoupload> to stop them need to use sudo...
<tcoupload> in a research i saw the bash options i(interactive) and c(read from) so after stop them i change my pass
<tcoupload> but i need help to understant the "command env" part!!
<tcoupload> Anyone!?!?!
<wxl> drab: i'd file a bug simply explaining that
<wxl> drab: remember many users don't use chinese, so making really clear instructions to reproduce is essential
<lxleuser> hello, anybody online here?
<lxleuser> I installed lxle today. But there is no audio. Can anybody help me with this?
<wxl> lxleuser: you will need to contact lxle for support with their os. it is NOT lubuntu.
<lxleuser> ok
#lubuntu 2016-11-18
<swift110-phone> Heu
<jluc> hello
<jluc> how do we do to choose a wifi connection with lubuntu ?
<jluc> how can we access the available wifi select ?
<jluc> my friend has lost cable connection and has to connect through his mobile phone wifi
<jluc> but he cant find the wifi select
<jluc> and i had same issue a couple of weeks ago when trying to help another friend
 * jluc will try http://askubuntu.com/questions/322861/how-to-connect-to-wireless-network-in-lubuntu
<gunakkoc> hello, is there anyone who could run respin with lubuntu 16.04
<leszek> gunakkoc: what do you want to do ?
<gunakkoc> well, i want to include octave package to the standard LTS
<gunakkoc> i also want to embed some files, and if possible, change the skin a bit
<gunakkoc> to provide a ready to go lightweight calculation enviourement
<leszek> you could simply use snapshots for this to edit the live system
<leszek> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/casper-snapshot.1.html
<gunakkoc> okay, I see that i can create squashfs which I can then use to create bootable iso.
<gunakkoc> however
<gunakkoc> how about auto driver detection on other computers?
<gunakkoc> does a snapshot of my current filesystem provides that?
<gunakkoc> provide*
<leszek> you don't snapshot the whole filesystem but only the changes to the live system itself.
<leszek> So if you don't want your wifi password to be stored in the snapshot remove it beforehand
<leszek> besides nvidia proprietary driver installation nothing should break hardware detection
<gunakkoc> I think I get it now. So I boot from live cd, install the packages I want, alter skins etc, add some files, then I use casper snapshot to create squashfs and make it bootable
<gunakkoc> and it will work on any machine that the default lubuntu works?
<LinuxNovice> hi, anybody online here?
<user0> hi! is there recently used feature? if so, how can i disable this?
<lynorian> recently used for what files?
<user0> in menues like in mate. it is annoying. Sorry i must go! bye!
<asdsadasd> hi! where can i edit menu entries for my desktop in lubuntu?
<asdsadasd> /media/lubuntu/7ad52f22-8fee-4d9d-9d7a-60faafa1b298 - that dir is my usb medium? any way to rename it?
<jluc> that's in /etc/fstab probably asdsadasd
<asdsadasd> <jluc> ok. how about safe remove my usb? just unmount, or i need do some extra step?
<jluc> i wouldnt be sure
<asdsadasd> i think so. i press unmount, and within some time my medium gone from pcmanfm menu. i try find the way how edit main menu. maybe you know where i can edit main menu?
<lynorian> asdsadasd, just unmount
<asdsadasd> lynorian, ok i already turn it off from my usb port )
<asdsadasd> Good Bay!
<gunakkoc> hello, does anyone know how can I create a bootable live iso from current filesystem?
<gunakkoc> respin and remastersys doesn't work on 16.04 :(
<drab> gunakkoc: last time I looked this is what people seemed to recommend: https://www.ostechnix.com/pinguy-builder-build-custom-ubuntu-os/
<drab> but I've not tried it myself
<gunakkoc> checking now
<drab> gunakkoc: I did use UCD tho, which was clucky and din't work from current filesystem
<drab> but it still did help me to create a custom live cd
<drab> you feed it an ISO and then make your changes to it and it helps you package it back
<drab> it's basically a glorfied unsquash and squash back plus putting files in the right place
<drab> and otherwise you're just dealing with a chrooted fs
<drab> which is what a tutorial would tell you to do if you were to do it manually
#lubuntu 2016-11-19
<gunakkoc> I don't really get it
<gunakkoc> can't I simply squash my /
<gunakkoc> and create an iso from there
<gunakkoc> ?
<drab> gunakkoc: I guess you can, but I've not done that before, I don't have much of a use to customize live systems
<drab> and eventually I came off of that to begin with since I wanted moer automation
<drab> so I started using ansible to just set things up
<gunakkoc> ansible?
<drab> it's an automation tool
<drab> most likely not what you want
<drab> I was looking at customizing ubuntu to install ona  bunch of desktops in a school
<drab> but then needed to also maintain them with upgrades and all
<drab> and a custom iso isn't really useful past the initial installation
<gunakkoc> thank you for your help! I am trying Pinguy atm. I will let you know the results
<drab> sure, looking forward to know if it works for you
<gunakkoc> well the internet connection on the school computers suck also the hardwares are quite outdated. I am trying to create a ready to go calculation enviorement for my laboratory
<gunakkoc> lubuntu + few packages with custom toolkits is the best way to go for me
<drab> yeah, I'm in a similar boat
<lynorian> gunakkoc, kamillion knows much more about this than I do
<new_user> I can't browse on line with chronium but I can with fire fox.  I tried reinstalling chronium but it didn't work.  any suggestions?
#lubuntu 2016-11-20
<learning> greetings all
<drab> greetings learning
<napnoe> hola
<Balthier1234> Is this the chanel for support?
<Gmon> Hi, i'm new here so sorry for eventual mistakes. I have a question about mplayer... I was watching a cartoon with my daughter when she started clicking on the keyboard... The speed changed in very fast and after many tentative it was impossible for me to come back at speed 1:1.... Can anyone help me?
<dzho> oh, too late
 * dzho sighs
<teo__> hello i need help for installing lubuntu in my netbook
<teo__> anyone?
<drab> what's up?
<teo__> at the final steps of the installation process the installation guide pops up a window that says "failed to install starter programm"
<drab> no clue sorry, never seen that before. tried to gogole for it?
<teo__> i dont know if i write this correctly in english because im greek and im trying to translate it as best as i can
<drab> oh, maybe start = grub
<drab> starter*
<drab> but maybe not
<drab> I'm not sure what "starter" is
<teo__> if its grub the correct word do you know whats the problem?
<drab> it wouldn't be at the end I think tho. what happens if you reboot?
<teo__> its the programm that boots lubuntu when you start the pc...as far as i understand it
<drab> right ok, that'd be grub
<drab> that's why I suggested it, but I thought it happened earlier in the process
<drab> but maybe not
<teo__> what do i have to do?
<drab> do you have a aspecial disk setup?
<drab> are you dual booting?
<teo__> its grub ok..i dont know the exact terminology..haha
<drab> are you installing from Cd or USB?
<drab> and what did you select when it asked you where to install the bootloader? (if it did)
<teo__> i had windows xp but when i started installing the lubuntu i checked the choice to format the hard drive so everything from files to operating systems will be deleted
<drab> k
<teo__> from cd
<teo__> and i tried to install lubuntu 2 times
<teo__> its going great in all the installation process
<teo__> and when its almost close to finish the installation and tries to install this grub thing it says its not possible...and that i have to select another dir to put it..but i only have one hard drive that i formated already...
<drab> teo__: not sure it'll work, but, maybe try to reboot from CD, select "liveCD"
<drab> then open a disk utility and format the disk yourself
<drab> removing all partitions first
<drab> and leave only free space / unpartitioned disk
<drab> that may do the trick, I've seen some problems in the part when the disk was in a weird state
<drab> it's a bit of a long short, but I don't have any other ideas
<drab> I've not personally seen that problem before
<teo__> ok thnx a lot
#lubuntu 2017-11-13
<joon> how can i install hp 2321 dirver?
<joon> does naybody know about this issue?
<joon> it say becasue it is version 17.10 its not available
<JohnDoe_71Rus> do yoг try this http://lapserv.damtp.cam.ac.uk/docs/ubuntu-1110/06.png ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://websiteforstudents.com/how-to-setup-local-printers-on-ubuntu-17-10-desktop/
<joon> thank you so much for help
<jagman> is there a list of musthave programs in lubuntu 17.10??
<zleap> jagman depends on what you want,  text edtior for both the gui and command line is useful,  usually it is nano but being able to edit files from the command like is handy if you ever need to do that
<gage> Hello all.I'm trying to downgrade my kernel to 3.19 so that I can use emgd drivers for this old netbook
<gage> However when I try to boot 3.19 I get an initramfs console and if I try recovery mode it gives me an error about not finding the right uuid for the disk
<gage> I've tried running build initramfs again already
<gage> Hello? Anyone around that could possibly help me out?
#lubuntu 2017-11-14
<dzho> gage: where did you get the kernel?
<dzho> I'd try something like dpkg-reconfigure on the name of the kernel package
<gage> From the 14.04 repos
<gage> so I should try 'dpkg-reconfigure linux-image 3.19.etc.'?
<dzho> yeah
<gage> Cool I'll try that thanks
<Priyadarshan> Hi
<Priyadarshan> I am trying to use Lubuntu 16.04 as live linux
<Priyadarshan> However, I am not able to do it
<JohnDoe_71Rus> why not?
<Priyadarshan> I do not know
<JohnDoe_71Rus> do you use live CD?
<Priyadarshan> I used disk image creator and wrote the 16.04.3 Lubuntu onto an USB drive and booted it
<Priyadarshan> I do not have a seperate live CD
<Priyadarshan> I download the Lubuntu from the standard website http://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ok. i don't know about 16.04, but i take microSD card + card reader. remove all other storage device and install lubuntu 14.04 to this card. and use it
<Priyadarshan> I am using a laptop
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes. i remove laptop hdd to time install to card
<Priyadarshan> Can I do the same thing with HDD present in the system
<Priyadarshan> Good idea I will try that, may be I will disable the HDD in the BIOS
<Priyadarshan> Because i do not know how to open the Laptop
<JohnDoe_71Rus> think you can. but you must more attention then install grub
<Priyadarshan> Ok I will do that
<Priyadarshan> Do you mean I have to install grub on the USB drive?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> if you disable hdd at bios, first test, linux can find hdd exept bios
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes. install to flash
<Priyadarshan> Ok
<JohnDoe_71Rus> and you better use x86
<Priyadarshan> Thank you John  for your inputs
<Priyadarshan> I guess you meant x86_64?
<TheSchaf> 35
<TheSchaf> eh, sorry, wrong buttonm
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Priyadarshan: think so. to use usb with more hardwares
<JohnDoe_71Rus> not only x64
<Priyadarshan> ok I got it
<zap0> hi,  upgrade dialog is open..    the dialog window is larger than my screen height.... i can't see the buttons
<zap0> how do i progress?
<leszek> zap0: Hold ALT+Key on the keyboard and use left mouse button to move the window
<zap0> ok
<zap0> the 5 dots lubuntu startup splash screen has taken about 10 mins... is that normal?
<zap0> still going :(
<LioneLL> try Ctrl+Alt+F1
<zap0> didn't do anything
<zap0> it's still on that screen
<LioneLL> try Ctrl+Alt+F2
<zap0> screen just went blank
<LioneLL> no login prompt on the left top ?
<zap0> nope
<LioneLL> Ctrl+Alt+Del  will let u reboot..
<zap0> and then it might star over whatever it's doing
<zap0> start/
<zap0> i just want to know what it is doing
<zap0> after 1hr, i reboot it
<zap0> and now it's doing the same thing again
<bmatt> What
<zap0> is there some type of safe mode i can boot to?
<LioneLL> at Grub starting u may choose 'safe mode recover...
<bmatt> ?
<zvan92> hey guys
<bmatt> Sup
<zvan92> just about to create a lubuntu 17.10 usb
<zvan92> wondering what software i should use to create the bootable usb?
<zvan92> i'm on linux
<bmatt> zvan92: unetbootin?
<dzho> zvan92: creating from what OS?
<zvan92> ok, sure
<zvan92> lubuntu
<dzho> from lubuntu to lubuntu?
<zvan92> i installed 14.0 LTS a while back and updated it all the way but i got it all messy. just want to start fresh from the latest distro if i an
<bmatt> zvan92: that's ridiculous, but if you insist, I would use unetbootin to make the bootable USB.
<bmatt> There are plenty of guides online to walk you through it if you're unfamiliar.
<zvan92> haha alright
<zvan92> i dunno. i'm still new to linux, i don't mind just starting fresh
<bmatt> I understand. I've done it before.
<GuyFawkes> hello - can anyone tell me why I occasionally get two sets of up/down arrows for a network connection on boot?
<zvan92> thx though
<bmatt> Because I thought I broke something, lol.
<zvan92> well it's easy to create clutter
<zvan92> and i'm neurotic :)
<bmatt> It happens :P
<bmatt> GuyFawkes: wat?
<bmatt> zvan92: have you ever used Unetbootin?
<GuyFawkes> i get two network connection icons in the toolbar on bootup...is this a problem, a known issue, something weird I should dig deeper into...?
<zvan92> no. only various windows tools
<bmatt> zvan92: if you need help using it, just scream at me very loudly.
<zvan92> ok i just might thanks bmatt
<zap0> i ran the recovery mode,  now it's just sitting there after  Setting up accountsservice
<bmatt> GuyFawkes: check your autostart list.
<zap0> it's been there for over 5 mins
<bmatt> GuyFawkes: did you recently update/upgrade?
<bmatt> zap0: what are you trying to do?
<GuyFawkes> yes, a fresh install of 17.04, and the first software update that was triggered indicated I could upgrade to 17.10
<zap0> just boot this laptop
<zap0> it was running fine before this stupid install process failed
<zap0> now the thing wont even boot
<GuyFawkes> bmatt:  how do I check autostart?
<bmatt> GuyFawkes: what is the output of ls /etc/xdg/autostart/ | grep nm-applet
<GuyFawkes> bmatt:  standby please while I consult terminal
<GuyFawkes> bmatt: nm-applet.desktop
<bmatt> GuyFawkes: try sudo kill -9 nm-applet || sudo nm-applet
<GuyFawkes> bmatt: the mn-applet is in red if that matters
<bmatt> GuyFawkes: can I PM?
<GuyFawkes> bmatt:  please
<GuyFawkes> if that's possible with webui
<krytarik> But please no more advising to handle user-space apps as root, let alone GUI ones with 'sudo'
<bmatt> krytarik: it wouldn't be significant in this particular scenario
<GuyFawkes> bmatt:  I'm back, and it seems snappier.  Thank you.  Is there anything else we need to look at?
<bmatt> GuyFawkes: are there still two icons?
<GuyFawkes> bmatt: no icons at all pertaining to network connection
<GuyFawkes> bmatt:  but I'm obviously connected and page loads seem quicker somehow
<bmatt> Hmm
<bmatt> I PM'd.
<GuyFawkes> when I tried running lubuntu off a usb before installing, I had a weird loopback issue that prevented me from connecting me at all
#lubuntu 2017-11-15
<qwererfrrthyty> windows host + VB 5.1.30 + Lu host 17.10 64 works without problems?
<bobsmith83> hello
<bobsmith83> I installed lubuntu on an eeepc 1000 something.  screen working fine on boot, but then once desktop comes up, the left 3/4th of the screen is black and unusuable
<bobsmith83> any clues?
<bobsmith83> hard to troubleshoot when you cant see most of the screen
<wxl> probably some graphics card problem, bobsmith83
<wxl> i'd start with hitting ctrl-alt-f1 and seeing if that displays across the whole screen
<wxl> if so, that's a good indication
<wxl> you can look through /var/log/{dmesg,syslog,Xorg.0.log} for more info on the errors
<wxl> you can grep Xorg.0.log for EE and you'll get only the errors
<wxl> you can do lspci -nnk
<wxl> oops
<bobsmith83> yeah, you lost me on the last few lines
<wxl> in terminal:
<bobsmith83> what does ctrl-alt-f1 do?
<wxl> takes you to a "virtual terminal"
<bobsmith83> OK, I'll start there.  I'm going to get it up and running soon, then will be back here soon.  thanks for a starting point...
<bobsmith83> I really need a crash course on linux terminal but I can't even get there right now...
<bobsmith83> seems like a graphics card driver/firmware problem to me, however, it also works perfactly when booting from a live disk image
<wxl> you can't ctrl-alt-f1?
<bobsmith83> ok, tried control-alt-f2 and the little bit of screen on the right went black too, jubberish across, but still an invisable line.  what does this tell me?
<wxl> yikes that's strange but tends to suggest something deeper is wrong :(
<wxl> you might want to try to boot the installation image again and ensure it doesn't have the same issue
<bobsmith83> thanks wxl.  but how do i go about fixing it? since I cant use the screen past the bios? try another distro? I reinstalled lubuntu 3x already.  as i said, it works perfact from the live cd
<wxl> i'd double check that, bobsmith83
<bobsmith83> sorry, double check what?
<wxl> that the live cd still behaves correctly
<wxl> i'm inclined to believe you have some sort of hardware failure
<bobsmith83> i know, right? seems like hardware, but no way- bios screen perfact, and live cd perfact display.  must be video driver/firmware whatever something missing link
<wxl> but have you checked this since you saw the problem?
<bobsmith83> yes, multiple times, really.  i see the bios screen everytime I boot.  and I've tried the live cd multiple times too, works fine.
<wxl> ok
<wxl> i assume you're not currently on that computer?
<bobsmith83> I'm going to try another distro right quick, see what happens.  should i put in debian, trisquel, or mint?
<wxl> well mint is essentially a modified ubuntu, so that might be a good way to go
<wxl> debian is upstream to ubuntu
<wxl> i think trisquel will just make matters worse XD
<bobsmith83> all the iso's i grabbed latest downloads in the past few days.  just getting started on gnu linux
<bobsmith83> agreed re trisquel
<bobsmith83> mint coming up fine on live disk...
<bobsmith83> mint too damn close to windows! yuck!
<bobsmith83> installing...  this is exciting, i know...
<bobsmith83> partition errors:  "the test of the file system with type ext4 in partition #1 of scsi2 (0,0,0) (sda) found  uncorrected errors.
<bobsmith83> what?
<bobsmith83> any suggestions?
<bmatt> MOSE
<bobsmith83> good morning.
<bobsmith83> noob question:  trying to format hdd in "disks" utility.  I get error: "error wiping device: command-line 'wipefs -a "/dev/sda" exited with non-zero exit status 1: wipefs: error: /dev/sda: probing initialization failed: device or resource busy"
<bobsmith83> i did some searching around and found LOTS of different methods to format disk, but dont know which other to try
<bmatt> bobsmith83: what device are you trying to format
<bmatt> a USB drive? a hdd? a potato?
<bobsmith83> hdd
<bmatt> Eh
<bmatt> Are you using a livecd?
<bobsmith83> yes
<bmatt> Is it mounted?
<bobsmith83> ?
<bmatt> Lol
<bmatt> Try unmount /dev/sda
<bmatt> err, sorry, umount /dev/sda
<bobsmith83> ok...
<bobsmith83> device not mounted
<bobsmith83> shall I mount her?
<bmatt> No sir.
<bmatt> Try using Gparted.
<bmatt> Download and install it
<bobsmith83> its installed.  comes with lubuntu already
<bmatt> then use it
<bobsmith83> ok, i dont see a format option.  where do i start?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> bobsmith83: https://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers/2009/gparted-format-to.jpg
<bobsmith83> ok...
<bobsmith83> i've got a /dev/sda5 partition called linux-swap.  shall i select "SWAPOFF?" I have two main partitions, both I formatted, but i still get that error when i try to format in "disks" utility
<bobsmith83> I'd like to delete the partitions and start fresh
<bobsmith83> sorry for this boring noob question!
<bobsmith83> sudu wipefs -a /dev/sda gives error: "probing initialization failed: device or resource busy"
<bobsmith83> what does that mean? and how to fix?
<bobsmith83> sudo rather... typo
<bmatt> bobsmith83: it means it's currently in use.
<bobsmith83> doesn't seem right.  i'm running from live cd, not hdd
<JohnDoe_71Rus> live cd use any swap patrition. if can find it
<bmatt> bobsmith83: what does mount /dev/sda /media say
<bobsmith83> says: already mounted or mount point busy!
<bmatt> mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<bobsmith83> what does that do? translation?
<wxl> just use pastebinit, bobsmith83
<bobsmith83> ?
<wxl> although that is cute
<wxl> mount | pastebinit
<wxl> in both cases, it takes the output of mount and puts it on a public pastebin
<bmatt> only assholes use pastebinit
<wxl> the termbin option uses netcat, which is a utility you likely have, but the problem is that it uses a non standard port which some firewalls (esp. corporate will block)
<wxl> bmatt: that language is a violation of the IRC guidelines. don't do it again.
<bmatt> that's highly speculative
<bmatt> um
<bmatt> ban me?
<bmatt> i don't really give a shit if i'm here to help people or not
<bmatt> ;)
<bmatt> terrible community to be banned for words you hear on TV every day. but okay
<wxl> bmatt: if you insist on being stubborn, please leave
<bmatt> nah, you can /ignore me or fuck off. that's pretty easy
<bmatt> don't give me your toltalitarian bullshit ideology, fella.
<bmatt> i was having a conversation with bobsmith83. so why don't you fuck off?
<wxl> bmatt: well then a kickban it is. you can go to #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss it more and/or appeal
<bmatt> i don't give a shit.
<bobsmith83> wxl, thanks for your help last night too. I got mint running fine, but then I tried to install lubuntu again
<bmatt> fuck you and your garbage channel if you wanna ban people for cursing.
<bmatt> you need to learn to be a bit more polite and a little less aggressive
<bmatt> "DONT DO IT AGAIN" -- fuck you. what is this, high school? are you the principal? go fuck yourself, buddy.
<wxl> anyways bobsmith83 did that make sense?
<bobsmith83> now, I'm trying to wipe the hdd and start fresh.  I dont want mint.  I was going to try ubuntu-mate next in hopes that it doesnt have the same display driver problem
<wxl> unfortunately the core drivers are part of the kernel, which is part of the core that all ubuntu flavors share
<bobsmith83> wxl, which part- booting that loose cannon?
<bobsmith83> yes
<bobsmith83> ok, so ubuntu-mate probably not going to work.  How about debian?
<wxl> bobsmith83: no about how to get us the contents of mount which seems to be what bmatt was asking for
<wxl> debian is the upstream so ubuntu so it shouldn't be much different
<wxl> but first: did mint work fine?
<bobsmith83> yeah, but mint is debian base too, right?
<wxl> well the stream of software goes like this:
<bobsmith83> mint was fine.
<wxl> debian -> ubuntu -> mint
<wxl> so let's ask another question: did you check the hashes of the iso when you downloaded lubuntu?
<bobsmith83> i didnt check hashes, but i have installed that image on two or three other machines without problem
<wxl> well think about this:
<wxl> if the hash doesn't match, it may be off by one bit
<wxl> where would that bit be?
<bobsmith83> right
<wxl> if it's in some of the driver software..
<bobsmith83> good point
<wxl> i have honestly never heard of a legitimate problem that involved one half of the screen being messed up
<bobsmith83> yes, seems very strange indeed!
<bobsmith83> but if hashes were the problem, then maybe my copy of ubuntu-mate will still work
<bobsmith83> of corse, the livecd boots fine
<wxl> right and that *SHOULD* be indicative of the fact that it would work when installed
<wxl> however drivers are sometimes and issue
<wxl> sometimes proprietary drivers are needed and they might be there on the live cd but require other steps to get going on the installed system
<wxl> i mean we all try really hard to limit non-free software
<bobsmith83> yup...
<bobsmith83> well, you think i should try ubuntumate or debian image next?
<wxl> well
<wxl> i guess it depends on what you're looking for in terms of the final system :)
<wxl> i would say that the goal of ubuntu is to sort of make debian easy
<bobsmith83> prefer to start with ubuntu and graduate to debian
<wxl> also, to provide more updated software
<wxl> i know lots of people who would have no problem even using slackware (that's how i got started compiling my own kernels) but prefer to use ubuntu
<wxl> it's not "less of" an OS
<bobsmith83> ok, I'm going to try ubuntu now.  takes some time, so I'll check back in laters.  thanks again!
<wxl> np
<bobsmith83> back! wxl- still here?
<wxl> bobsmith83: rarely am i not ;)
<bobsmith83> great.  well, ubuntu-mate installed fine!  so, happy, for now.  but this machine is a eeepc netbook, so will still be looking for something lighter weight.
<bobsmith83> maybe my lubuntu image is bad?
<bobsmith83> I will try downloading fresh copy and checksum
<wxl> then i'd say give lubuntu a go again, but make sure to check the hashes (and "check disc for defects" at the grub screen)
<wxl> note the hashes ensure that the iso downloaded with out errors
<wxl> the other check ensures that the bit by bit copy to the installation media occurred without errors
<wxl> so you kind of have to do both
<bobsmith83> hashes... ok.  hope i can get it working.  if not, do you think its a bug in lubuntu? should report?
<cristianbu> can anyone help me, how i increase view of thumbnail size when uploading ?
<bobsmith83> well, thanks again wxl!
<wxl> bobsmith83: if and only if you can replicate it and then i have some ideas still :)
<bobsmith83> ok.  will c how it goes.  maybe tomorrow.  cheers!
<jmft2> Hi. On Lubuntu 17.10 here. I've noticed that the sudo command freezes up (doesn't even respond to Ctrl-C or Ctrl-Z) after I disable networking whilst connected to a wifi network. Without being able to sudo, it means I can't re-enable networking. This behaviour is not triggered if I disable and re-enable networking whilst not connected.
<wxl> what are you trying to sudo?
<jmft2> Anything. Even 'sudo' by itself freezes.
<wxl> strange
<jmft2> The answer proposed here: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/401008/sudo-command-hangs didn't help, although I did notice that the /etc/hosts file didn't have my hostname under 127.0.0.1, only localhost. My hostname was under 127.0.1.1.
<wxl> i've actually got localhost AND the hostname
<wxl> the strace suggestion is a good one
<jmft2> I thought that's what you wanted
<wxl> ?
<jmft2> I thought you wanted '127.0.0.1 localhost your_hostname'
<wxl> i have:
<wxl> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<jmft2> Whereas I had '127.0.0.1 localhost' and '127.0.1.1 hussar'
<wxl> 127.0.0.1 hostname
<wxl> where hostname != hostname XD
<jmft2> strace sudo doesn't hang, it exits with status 1.
<wxl> i know thi sis weird
<wxl> but sudo the strace
<jius> anyone home?
#lubuntu 2017-11-16
<Linux_> Good morning everyone. I currently am attempting to install Lubuntu 32bit onto an Asus Eee PC from USB. Having booted from USB I am presented with a screen but no option seemingly to force the installation of the OS
<Linux_> "booting 'find /menu.lst" etc
<Linux_> Seemingly people online have just typed "live" and been able to install thusly but i'm not sure what to type, give that live seemingly isnt an option for me, in order for it to install
<JohnDoe_71Rus> what screen do you see?
<Linux_> well i have now hit tab providing me with a list of available commands
<Linux_> the initial screen i think (because it is now above my current page vision) was grub 0.4.6
<Linux_> live is indeed not an option, but neither is a clear install command that i can see
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwWRhdBH1sU install example
<Linux_> to be clear i am attempting an install onto a windows 7 pc, having created a lubunto ISO usb stick using "universal USB installer"
<Linux_> the video seems to begin on a linux operating system which I do not yet have
<JohnDoe_71Rus> video - nistall in vmware
<Linux_> in windows 7 ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> do you want dualboot?
<Linux_> no
<Linux_> ideally a single Lubuntu OS
<Linux_> was hoping that installing from USB from bios would allow me to format and install fresh
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lubuntu instead of win 7
<Linux_> that is correct
<Linux_> i'm aiming to have solely Lubuntu on this pc
<JohnDoe_71Rus> then you boot live cd or usb you can see from 0:37 video. choose language
<Linux_> is it possible to link to a picture of my screen when booting from USB for you to assess?
<Linux_> i don't have these options available to me it seems on USB boot
<Linux_> https://imgur.com/a/6156J
<Linux_> this is my view upon booting from USB
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Before installation, check the live usb mode. Make sure the hardware is working correctly
<Linux_> how can i check that the hardware is working correctly. what am i looking for ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> do you install grub4dos for win7?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Q4cVanTOtzQ/U6INJ2WMsBI/AAAAAAAAD5o/hr_jY1Mnob8/s1600/boot2.PNG first item
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwlGlQaV0A8
<Linux_> sorry john doe i received a phone call
<Linux_> the first image you sent it not something i have seen at all
<Linux_> i have not installed anything else onto this computer in windows 7
<Linux_> simply downloaded the iso and put it to USB and tried to boot from it
<Linux_> i'll now watch the 2nd video you posted
<Linux_> i have successfully booted from the USB. the menu that is displayed in the video (the ubunto logo with a list of options) is not available to me. The image i posted previously is what i see on USB booting the Lubunto iso i have on said USB
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0 first you need correct bootable usb
<Linux_> i will use Rufus to create the USB stick instead of 'Universal USB Installer' and see if it works
<Linux_> thank you for your help so far, its really appreciated
<Linux_> i'll check back should it work or fail
<tux22> hi i'm using lubuntu. the default file manager seems to be PCManFM. for whatever reason it doesn't automatically show the cifs entries in my /etc/fstab like for example dolphin in kde does. is there a way to make it work with PCManFM, or do i need to use another file manager, and if so, which?
<fishcooker> is GTK will be used on lubuntu next?
<genii> No
<wxl> fishcooker: you CAN use it, but we're not planning on having it there by default
<genii> LXQt
<tux22> are there any alternative file managers for lubuntu?
<tux22> nevermind. my problem was, that the mountpoints were not placed in /media, which is where pcmanfm and thunar both look, but in /mnt. so changing the mountpoint in my /etc/fstab solved the problem.
<ruby32> Hi everyone, super excited to see Lubuntu 17.10 released
<ruby32> I am going to be getting a Thinkpad 25 for work (!!) and I was wondering if anyone has installed the new version of Lubuntu on this machine yet?
<zleap> what is the difference between lubuntu.net and lubuntu.me ?
<wxl> zleap: lubuntu.me is the official website and lubuntu.net is not
<wxl> zleap: the lubuntu team manages lubuntu.me and not lubuntu.net
<wxl> zleap: lubuntu.me is technically under canonical's ownership, lubuntu.net is not
<wxl> tl;dr don't use lubuntu.net
<zleap> so i should go to lubuntu.me
<zleap>  a ddg search came up with both
<wxl> yes
<wxl> but one of them should be marked as official on ddg
<zleap> ok
<wxl> if you look at nearly anywhere that refers to lubuntu you will find lubuntu.me and not lubuntu.net
<wxl> including the ubuntu wiki, wikipedia, distrowatch
<zleap> thanks
<wxl> np
<zleap> just checking make sure one wasn't some dodgy unofficial malware thing
<wxl> well afaik lubuntu.net links to the official downloads pages
<zleap> so when was 17.10 released then, i missed that
<wxl> it's all in the version number: October 2017
<zleap> i am trying to set up a virtual machine in virtual machine manager (going to install ubuntu server) however I get Error connecting to graphical console, Error opening spice console , spiceclientgtk missing
<zleap> I had this yesterday and I am sure the package spiceclientgtk is installed
#lubuntu 2017-11-17
<TheBitD> Hi All, does anyone know if I can use the Ubuntu Core 16.04 in a CubieBoard? It's similar to a Raspberry 2 but with more RAM
<TheBitD> no....lol
<seby> Hello
<hateball> hello
<rome_> having a hard time getting wireless card to work
<JohnDoe71rus> you don't need wireless. Use the Force, Luke...
<aparcero_> hi, I'm having a problem running the Android emulator from Android Studio. The emulator window seems to disappear after minimizing and maximizing for the first time. This also happens when switching to another virtual desktop (a workspace) a switching back. Could this be a problem with openbox or xorg?
<hammer_paw> Its been a while since I have worked with any distro of linux. I want to install Lubuntu on a portable usb hard drive I have, but dont want to delete the existing data on it. I think I need to partition it out first to be able to do what I'm wanting to do, I am correct, any help please.
<hammer_paw> typo Am I correct?
<doke> Hey I set my OS to auto login and its doing so on i3 window manager
<doke> but I cant find anything online on how to get to the lubuntu login screen and "log out" of i3 wm
<doke> I just want to change the desktop enviorment
<Segawa> quick question, lubuntu can i install it using a USB? (laptop has no DVD-ROM)
<wxl> yep Segawa
<Segawa> thanks
<wxl> np
<wxl> Segawa: don't forget to check your hashes!!!
#lubuntu 2017-11-18
<Pedro_> Bonjour je voudrais installer lubuntu mais j édité entre la version 16.04lts et 17.10 que me conseillez vous
<krytarik> !fr | Pedro_
<ubottu> Pedro_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Pedro_> #ununtu.fr
<Pedro_> Rejoindre#unbutu-qc
<oldpc> hello
<oldpc> i need a operating system for my old pc and i got told that lubuntu was a ligth operating system and i checked it but i did not like the UI with the system.
<oldpc> is there a way to customize the system?
<Tig3rzhark> I have an asus eee 1005 hab netbook.  I just upgraded lubuntu to 17.10.  When I started up my computer, only part of the screen showed up and the rest of the other side was garbled.  Does anyone know how to solve this problem?  Or is this a bug that we have to wait for an update for?
<demophobia> Tig3rzhark, have you tried askubuntu.com ?
<Tig3rzhark> I haven't tried it yet.
<Tig3rzhark> I just tried it, and no response has been given to another person that's had a similar problem.
<Tig3rzhark> I've had to restart my computer and hit Esc and go into advance settings to startup the operating system properly.
<demophobia> perhaps try using 16.04 a bit longer
<rt1> Hi everyone. I'm new to lubuntu and want to downgrade the kernel cause on my even newer old machine mint xfce worked way better with kernel 4.4 . How do I do this on lubuntu? strangely I didn't find a result on ddg...
<rt1> so nobody?
<LioneLL> synaptic
<rt1> uhh thanks LioneLL.
<HecticZA> Noob trying to install LuBuntu 17.10 alternate version on low spec and old laptop.(compaq nx7010 with 512MB ram. Error message: warning: PAE disabled. ...eventually say u
<HecticZA> unable to boot. Please use a kernel appropiate for your cpu.
<krytarik> !pae
<ubottu> Ubuntu provides only PAE-enabled kernels for 32-bit systems now. Some older CPUs may have issues with it. For more info and troubleshooting, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<HecticZA> Thank you.
<rt1> hi again
<rt1> so still trying to downgrade the kernel. on synaptic it says I'd need to force the version on the kernel package but that option isn't available. What am I doing wrong?
<tsimonq2> rt1: Hey there
<tsimonq2> Which Lubuntu release is this, and why do you need to downgrade the kernel?
<mrchuckderp> Hello!
<rt1> hey tsimonq2. It's the 17.10 release and I figure this ancient p4 pc will work better with a 4.4 kernel cause my other 2 years younger p4 also runs more smoothly on said version under mint xfce. Right now I'm installing the lowlatency packages, but still, got a hint on how to achieve my goal?
<tsimonq2> rt1: How do you figure it's the kernel? :)
<mrchuckderp> If I install Lubuntu 17.10 to a 32GB usb flash drive, (like I am currently doing), would it be good to use 20GB on / and the remaining 12GB on /home?
<mrchuckderp> and if I do should I install the actual "boot loader" to the usb drive in general or to a specific partition?
<tsimonq2> mrchuckderp: With a drive that small, I'd keep it all in one partition
<mrchuckderp> Okay
<tsimonq2> mrchuckderp: And the boot loader goes on the actual drive itseldf
<tsimonq2> *itself
<mrchuckderp> ok thanks
<tsimonq2> Yw :)
<mrchuckderp> I'm planning on having a second 16GB drive also for extra storage or swap
<mrchuckderp> cuz I'm planning on using Blender quite a bit and that uses a bit of ram
<rt1> tsimong2: As I said, it's my experience that older machines run work better with older kernels. my notebook also works better (no black screen after shutting the lid, most the time) with 4.8 instead of 4.10. I can't speak as to why, just my user experience.
<mrchuckderp> So you're saying just put all 32 on /
<tsimonq2> rt1: mrchuckderp yeah
<tsimonq2> grr
<tsimonq2> mrchuckderp: yeah
<mrchuckderp> alright let's see how this goes :D
<mrchuckderp> loving 17.10 so far btw
<tsimonq2> rt1: Try getting the kernel sources from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel for Xenial and building them
<tsimonq2> mrchuckderp: Glad to hear :D
<tsimonq2> rt1: If you need help at all along the way, let me know
<tsimonq2> (but there's no already complied packages for you to grab)
<rt1> tsimong2 hmm thats not gonna work for me then right now. I thought that lubuntu was aimed at low ressourced eg. old pcs? How then would one expect that no downgrades be necessary to fix regressions in newer kernels?
<tsimonq2> rt1: We don
<tsimonq2> grr
<tsimonq2> We don't do kernel stuff ourself.
<tsimonq2> And yes, it's aimed at low resource PCs, but downgrading kernels is not something we support, rt1.
<tsimonq2> (Although you can do it, and I linked you to the instructions for it.)
<tsimonq2> rt1: One other thing you could do is add xenial-updates to your sources.list and do Apt pinning: https://wiki.debian.org/AptPreferences#Pinning
<tsimonq2> rt1: But this could break something due to the different toolchains used to build the package.
<tsimonq2> (which is why I linked you to what I did earlier, so you can build the older kernel against the new toolchain, therefore reducing any problems caused by that)
<mrchuckderp> I doubt anyone here has any idea about what to do with this, but I have an old PC from maybe 12 years ago and it recently quit working. I unplugged the hard drives and booted up from lubuntu to see what would happen, and it worked. and then a few months ago it just stopped working. it'll turn on but it seems the bios just broke or something. just throwing that there in case anyone knows what I could possibly do lol
<tsimonq2> mrchuckderp: What do you mean by "the bios just broke or something"?
<tsimonq2> Like, what does it do?
<rt1> thank you tsmimong2 I just looked at the first link and it seems doable at first glance so I saved the link and will go back to it when I have the brainspace available ;)
<tsimonq2> Ok cool, let me know how it goes
<tsimonq2> rt1: p.s., you can use Tab in IRC to autocomplete highlighting of nicks ;)
<mrchuckderp> but yeah I plan on mainly using the new lubuntu installation for 3d modeling and web browsing. maybe other things like moving music files and pictures around but that's it.
<tsimonq2> mrchuckderp: cool cool :)
<rt1> just hitting tab? doenst do anything visible right now
<tsimonq2> rt1: like tsi<Tab> should autocomplete to tsimonq2
<rt1> mrchuckderp, did the whole pc just stop working? then I'd check to see if the elkos (missing english word for it) on the mainboard may have burst
<mrchuckderp> I push the power button and the motherboard lights up like it usually does but there are no beeps like there are usually and nothing shows up on the monitor, like a boot screen
<mrchuckderp> elkos appears to be the capacitor
<mrchuckderp> Darn it once again
<mrchuckderp> I was installing again and for the 4th time (first for 17.10) it says "The 'grub-efi-amd64-signed' package failed to install into / taget/. Without the GRUB boot loader, the installed system will not boot"
<mrchuckderp> And when I push OK to the box the installer crashes
<tsimonq2> O___o
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^^^
<mrchuckderp> *sigh*
<mrchuckderp> I just wanted lubuntu xD
<mrchuckderp> well now what? got any suggestions for getting a boot loader on the installation?
<tsimonq2> mrchuckderp: Grub is the last step fwiw
<tsimonq2> mrchuckderp: Here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<tsimonq2> mrchuckderp: Doing that should fix it.
<mrchuckderp> ok
<mrchuckderp> Should I do recommended repair?
<mrchuckderp> and now the terminal won't let me input a command
<mrchuckderp> computers hate me lol
<tsimonq2> Recommended repair, yeah
<tsimonq2> O_o ... why won't it let you input text? :P
<mrchuckderp> I have no idea
<mrchuckderp> I did recommended repair and it started
<tsimonq2> Ok cool
<mrchuckderp> then it says to open a terminal and copy and paste the commands
<tsimonq2> Maybe it's a clipboard problem
<mrchuckderp> but I tried to open a terminal and it won't let me input text. and the previous terminal that is used for the boot repair is just frozen
<tsimonq2> Try typing it in manually
<mrchuckderp> no it won't even let me input a single character
<tsimonq2> Oh :/
<tsimonq2> Interesting...
<mrchuckderp> sudo chroot "/target" dpkg --configure -a
<mrchuckderp> that's the first one and it won't let me type it in
<tsimonq2> Try restarting your computer and trying again
<mrchuckderp> I can type stuff into the one the bootrepair is using but when I push enter it just goes down again
<mrchuckderp> yeah I will
<mrchuckderp> bye for now then
<mrchuckderp> Actually
<mrchuckderp> is there a way I can copy the bootloader from this usb drive to the new one
<mrchuckderp> or is that for the installer specifically
<tsimonq2> That's just for the installer.
<mrchuckderp> ok
<mrchuckderp> bye then
<rt1> have you guys ever considered adding pale moon instead of firefox as default browser for lubuntu? I always get an incredible performance boost after having finally installed it :)
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu LXDE is sort of in a maintenance mode at the moment. We won't really be swapping things out for newer things, but in Lubuntu Next, we will be.
<tsimonq2> (KDE Falkon comes with Lubuntu Next)
<rt1> oh alright
<rt1> gotta reboot. bye for now
<tsimonq2> o/
<LargePrime> hi.  i wanna report a bug in default icons  https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=790062
<ubottu> Gnome bug 790062 in nm-applet "When connected to VPN icon shows as if there was no connection" [Normal,Needinfo]
<tsimonq2> LargePrime: Hey there
<tsimonq2> LargePrime: So this happens in Lubuntu? Which version?
<LargePrime> all the details are in the report, but 17.10.  didnt happen earlier
<tsimonq2> Sure.
<tsimonq2> Thanks for the bug report LargePrime, I'll ping the artwork guy :)
<LargePrime> kk.  the icons worked in 17.04
<LargePrime> not sure how this bug would happen tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Hm. Interesting.
<tsimonq2> LargePrime: One thing that you could try...
<tsimonq2> sec
<tsimonq2> LargePrime: Try downloading the lubuntu-icon-theme package from 17.04: https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/all/lubuntu-icon-theme/download
<tsimonq2> And then you should be able to use Synaptic or similar
<mrchuckderp> tsimonq2 it said boot repaired! :D just letting you know I'm not dead. Thanks for the help
<LargePrime> are not the icon theme packages already in synaptic?
<tsimonq2> mrchuckderp: You're welcome, let me know if you have anything else you need help with ;)
<mrchuckderp> Sure will!
<tsimonq2> LargePrime: Sure, but installing the one from 17.04 lets us know if it's a problem with the icon theme or not
<LargePrime> ll
<LargePrime> kk
<LargePrime> tsimonq2, i used the default theme in zesty and had no issue
<tsimonq2> LargePrime: Meaning you installed this package or are you just restating what you said before? :)
<LargePrime> tsimonq2, i was restating.  the download will not install as a newer version is already installed
<tsimonq2> LargePrime: In a terminal, cd to where you downloaded it, and then run `sudo apt install -y --allow-downgrades ./lubuntu-icon-theme_0.66_all.deb`
<tsimonq2> LargePrime: That should do it.
<LargePrime> then reset the icons to default?  tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<mrchuckderp> ok
<mrchuckderp> tsimonq2
<mrchuckderp> I used the boot-repair
<mrchuckderp> it worked and the lubuntu 17.10 now boots up on the usb drive
<tsimonq2> \o/
<mrchuckderp> but now the windows 7 that was installed on the actual hard drive has grub and won't boot
<mrchuckderp> how do I fix it this is an issue
<mrchuckderp> I wanted a lubuntu that would not do anything to the original PC and I think the boot-repair messed up the original windows 7 boot
<tsimonq2> mrchuckderp: Did you install GRUB on the USB drive or the hard drive?
<mrchuckderp> usb
<tsimonq2> Have you tried rebooting without the USB drive in?
<mrchuckderp> yes
<tsimonq2> What does it show?
<mrchuckderp> it has a few lines I can't remember then it says starting grub (something)
<mrchuckderp> then has a line where I can type
<LargePrime> dont have to restart, right?  just apply the icons?  ya, none of the lubuntu icon set have a lock on vpn. all of the other icon themes all work.
<LargePrime> tsimonq2,
<tsimonq2> LargePrime: Hm. Thanks.
<tsimonq2> LargePrime: (next time you update your system, the 17.10 icon theme should come back)
<tsimonq2> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tsimonq2> Might help mrchuckderp ^^^^
<mrchuckderp> except it's the opposite of that
<tsimonq2> Hm. I'm a bit stuck here, but the people in #ubuntu might be able to help you better with this.
<tsimonq2> (Because it's not a Lubuntu-specific issue.)
<mrchuckderp> ok
<Guest5841> Hello everyone my md5sum is different as displayed here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/17.10/release/MD5SUMS
<Guest5841> What should I do please?
<tsimonq2> Guest5841: Which OS are you on?
<Guest5841> I'm downloading lubuntu from Linux Mint os.
<Guest5841> md5sum  lubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso  return 48703ddd81aab8dce53264cb8a8c5202
<Guest5841> It's same.
<Guest5841> Sorry
<Guest5841> Have a good day
<tsimonq2> All good. :)
<tsimonq2> Guest5841: You too.
<mrchuckderp> Nobody in Ubuntu responded so I'm talking to someone at microsoft currently.
<krytarik> mrchuckderp: You haven't actually asked in #ubuntu though, but in #ubuntu-unregged where nobody but ops can read you.
<mrchuckderp> ok
<mrchuckderp> how do I go to not unregged
<mrchuckderp> Oh I see
<mrchuckderp> Well after 45 minutes all they did was tell me to recheck the product key again and again but the one on my pc is apparently invalid
<mrchuckderp> so I'm trying to figure out what I can do without a windows 7 key or installation cd
<mrchuckderp> apparently nothing
<tsimonq2> Wait a minute... when installing Lubuntu, you made sure to install it on the USB drive right?
<mrchuckderp> yes
<tsimonq2> What was your install media?
<mrchuckderp> install media
<tsimonq2> (what's the thing you put the ISO on?)
<mrchuckderp> oh
<mrchuckderp> I used unetbootin to move it to a usb drive
<mrchuckderp> I booted from the usb drive
<tsimonq2> You wanted to install to that same USB drive or a different one?
<mrchuckderp> I installed to the second usb drive with only a / partition
<tsimonq2> Oh
<mrchuckderp> different
<tsimonq2> Gotcha
<mrchuckderp> then it wouldn't boot
<mrchuckderp> I asked you and you said to use the program boot-repair
<mrchuckderp> I ran it
<tsimonq2> wxl: You around?
<mrchuckderp> I set it to use on the second usb drive
<mrchuckderp> but I guess maybe somewhere in there it installed to not only the usb drive and got it working, but it now broke the bootloader of windows
<mrchuckderp> so both usb drives work but now the original hard drive won't boot
<mrchuckderp> even when I unplug them
<tsimonq2> Oh
<tsimonq2> So you can boot into the installed Lubuntu?
<mrchuckderp> I 'boot' from the original 500GB hard drive and it pulls up a grub2 menu
<mrchuckderp> yes
<tsimonq2> Ok, so boot into the installed Lubuntu
<mrchuckderp> Oh yeah
<mrchuckderp> the installed lubuntu
<tsimonq2> RIght
<mrchuckderp> it will connect to the internet but nothing will show up
<mrchuckderp> I might have needed to just restart but I haven't tried that
<mrchuckderp> like it would see all the wifi
<mrchuckderp> but when I tried to load a page it would just say "no connection" on firefox
<tsimonq2> Did you try pinging 8.8.8.8 in the terminal to see if it was a DNS problem?
<mrchuckderp> no I didn't
<mrchuckderp> When I boot in then what should I do
<tsimonq2> So connect to WiFi, like you said before, run `ping 8.8.8.8` in the terminal
<mrchuckderp> ok
<mrchuckderp> I wish I could just go back a day to undo everything
<mrchuckderp> lol
<mrchuckderp> ok see ya later
<tsimonq2> Ok
<mrchuckderp> well just letting you know I ran around the house looking for a windows 7 cd but couldn't find one
<mrchuckderp> now I feel bad because my sister has been waiting on me the entire time and now it won't boot.
<tsimonq2> mrchuckderp: Did the ping work?
<mrchuckderp> no
<tsimonq2> :/
<tsimonq2> I don't know what to say, sorry.
<krytarik> Just making the Grub installed on the hard drive recognize and boot the Windows on there might be an option.
<mrchuckderp> that's ok
<mrchuckderp> I just need a cd so I'll wait for my parents to get back because I'm pretty sure there's one here somewhere
<mrchuckderp> I just don't know where
<mrchuckderp> thanks for all the help
<mrchuckderp> bye people
<Dirk__> Hello, I am very new to using Lubuntu and an issue I can't seem to resolve is that bluetooth is not able to find any devices, any ideas?
<tsimonq2> Dirk__: Try #ubuntu
<Dirk__> ty
#lubuntu 2017-11-19
<mr-day> hi
<tsimonq2> Hey hey
<mr-day> ^^ i wanna ask, how to remove login screen on first boot
<tsimonq2> mr-day: So just log in right away?
<tsimonq2> mr-day: This might work: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LightDM#Enabling_autologin
<mr-day> tsimonq2: i'm confused on autologin group, is lubuntu dont have gui settings?
<tsimonq2> mr-day: Not for this particular thing, no.
<tsimonq2> mr-day: Although if you open a terminal and run `sudo nano FILE` where FILE is the file it specifies to edit, you should be good.
<xympos> uhh what
<xympos> hello :O
<tsimonq2> Hey xympos, how's it going?
<xympos> oh well.... not good ill tell you that V_V
<xympos> im like... idk 90% sure that something is wrong with this iso
<tsimonq2> Did you verify the checksum before you tried using it?
<xympos> yup. ive tried everything
<xympos> shall i begin listing things now?
<tsimonq2> Sure
<xympos> well to start off.... i tried the 64bit iso and the alternate
<xympos> then i noticed the alt was half the size
<xympos> i verfied md5 for both with those provided on the official site
<xympos> they match
<xympos> then when i toss the alt in any system the built in integrity check always fails it
<xympos> to be fair i only tried rufus for tossing it onto a usb but the usb is known good
<tsimonq2> Hm, what system are you using to put the ISO on the disk?
<xympos> but im not worried about the alt because thats a whole diffsou
<xympos> win 10 1709
<xympos> whole diff soup of nonsense*
<xympos> back to the main 64 bit iso
<xympos> the md5 matches and it passes the verify test thats built in
<xympos> great right? lets install
<xympos> soon as it gets to grub2 package it fails with... let me grab the error but im sure you can guess
<xympos> grub efi amd64 signed package failed to install into target
<xympos> and im like. what? this is a stripped version of ubuntu
<xympos> which btw installs just fine. on both machines. with the same flash drive. using same rufus
<xympos> man i tried it all
<xympos> manually using gparted to make partitions. one machine is uefi w secure boot one is uefi w/o secure boot (back when win 7 was just getting into uefi)
<wxl> what's up tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Have had some interesting support questions today :)
<xympos> i made efi partitions with the right flags, i made bios grub partition flags
<tsimonq2> wxl: This is one where I'm a bit unsure as well
<xympos> i even tried to install ubuntu and use its grub to piggyback "install alongside ubuntu"
<xympos> i tried wiping all but the grub partition from ubuntu as well
<wxl> if it's efi i don't have a lot of experience :(
<xympos> and after all that i had the sense to try to do it on my fairly new machine and still nothing
<xympos> im telling you that iso is faulty
<xympos> as magical as it seems its like noone tested it or something V_V
<wxl> which iso is this?
<xympos> and i work as a tech so i mean.... im hoping you guys have more insight. ive asked my buddies no one has a clue
<xympos> well tbh sadly BOTH the 64bit and the 64bit alt
<wxl> which version?
<xympos> 17.10
<wxl> did you check the hashes?
<xympos> dang. its like being transfered in comcast
<xympos> XD
<xympos> yes i checked the hashes >.<
<wxl> and you checked the image at the grub menu
<tsimonq2> xympos: Honestly, you'd be surprised how many people *don't* check the hashes :P
<tsimonq2> That's why it's the first question we ask with that sort of thing.
<xympos> yeah i know i know XD im just like.. confused by this irc. i havent had much irc experience so im wondering why it doesnt show history in this channel
<xympos> hash match for both isos. integrity fails for 64bit alt but passes for 64 main link.
<xympos> which is SUPER weird.
<wxl> if the integrity fails you have a copy error
<wxl> hashes just check for a download error
<xympos> how so
<wxl> you should be able to recopy the alt and make it work
<xympos> copy from where to where
<wxl> from the iso to the media you copy it to
<xympos> and what copy error would you be reffering to?
<xympos> well it seems to have a copy error every time. i tried several usbs diff brands
<wxl> what did you use to copy it?
<xympos> im sure their chips are still all the same though V_V
<xympos> rufus 2.18p
<wxl> uh
<wxl> yeah well supposedly rufus works but i've seen a lot of problems
<wxl> dd works 99.99999999% of the time
<wxl> everything else is maybe 50%
<tsimonq2> wxl: He's on win10
<wxl> but clearly you're on windows and i don't know about how that works
<xympos> but thats besides the point thats the alt iso which for whatever reason is half the size of regular iso. not an "alt link" or mirror to the download. how thats not explained idk nor why
<wxl> the alt iso has a lot less
<xympos> so agin back to the main iso
<xympos> hash and integrity pass
<wxl> ok so what's the problem again?
<xympos> grub efi amd64 signed package failed to install into target
<wxl> so the install went along fine until the ned?
<xympos> yup
<xympos> my only regret is not trying it on my infinitely much faster laptop so i could see the error in 1 min instead of the 10-15 min wait on the old machine that its meant for V_V
<xympos> not trying it tillthe end that is... i did try it... same thing
<xympos> if someone could load that iso on a real machine (as i am out of machines) that could make me feel better
<xympos> i mean i guess i could give vm a try but i feel like i wouldnt trust those results
<xympos> ill give vmbox a go real quick
<wxl> what type of install are you doing xympos ?
<xympos> hopefully i cang et back into this channel after i patch this network interface to the vm
<xympos> what you mean by type?
<wxl> like did you request any sort of encryption or anything?
<xympos> direct install off the usb without loading to desktop
<xympos> i tried both
<xympos> lvm and no encryption
<wxl> did you try just the standard setup?
<wxl> so no lvm and no encryption?
<xympos> right
<xympos> i gave all options a try xD
<wxl> and that still failed? weird
<xympos> indeed
<xympos> ok vm set up here we go fingers crossed
<wxl> xympos: can you get the install back to where it was and then look at the logs? i belive it's on virtual terminal 3 or 4
<wxl> i expect the problem to Just Work™ on a vm as it will likely not be UEFI
<wxl> and that signed binary indicates it's a UEFI thing
<xympos> i can try to look at logs but what would i look for? those machines have no oob networking
<xympos> well i guess i could just bridge my laptop to it >.>
<wxl> the error should be at the end and should be pretty obvious
<wxl> but i have seen errors in the past that were somehow caused by a lack of networking
<xympos> that could make sense for a new install on some random machine
<xympos> but when ubuntu 17.10 installs fine and lubuntu dosent... i think a diff issue is at hand
<wxl> it's certainly not the intention
<tsimonq2> xympos: One more thing, if you could.
<xympos> i would highly prefer to install lubuntu uefi - as it should be capable of doing
<xympos> i could try doing full bios / csm instal
<xympos> yes?
<wxl> it should work without problem
<tsimonq2> xympos: Try booting into the live instance, opening a terminal, and running this: `sudo apt update && sudo apt install grub-efi-amd64-signed shim-signed`
<wxl> but if we had that log it would be easy to figure out the problem
<tsimonq2> xympos: If the install works after that, you've found a bug.
<wxl> tsimonq2: based on my recent xenial→zesty upgrade, shim-signed is no longer needed
<tsimonq2> wxl: How so?
<xympos> with no networking what would it update from?
<wxl> the shim is no longer necessary
<xympos> and you want me to do that from > load to desktop ? or just scroll over to a desktop and pop a terminal
<xympos> if the bug is installng lubuntu as a whole then i say its  a pretty big bug
<xympos> btw.. the virtual machine install totally didnt work at all . el oh el
<xympos> it fails worse than my computers.
<wxl> how is that?
<tsimonq2> xympos: Actually, apologies, I've eliminated that as being the problem.
<xympos> i did use vm to verify integrity it passed.
<xympos> after i pres install it just goes white noise / scanline style nonsense
<xympos> im pretty sure i didnt set up vmbox incorrectly i mean its kinda impossible
<wxl> that's probably some issues with the graphics driver
<wxl> it's happened before with virtual machines of all kinds
<xympos> hmmm
<xympos> well i can dedicate a gpu to it possible one sc
<wxl> *driver* not resources
<xympos> no no it fixed it
<xympos> im in the installer now
<xympos> as im going through the installer i can mention a couple more things
<xympos> i have never tried installing 3rd party drivers etc during any of the installs. - if that could help (although it shouldn't)
<xympos> cuz the vm was using software to render right . by givingit a dedicated resource it could use actual driver? no ? idk :O
<wxl> tsimonq2: `apt rdepends shim-signed` shows nothing. i.e. nothing depends on it.
<tsimonq2> right
<tsimonq2> hm
<tsimonq2> wxl: Except it's still seeded in Bionic...
<xympos> the vm installed it fine
<wxl> yeah that's probably a mistake
<wxl> s/mistake/oversight/
<wxl> i bet you no installed system has it on there or at least it's set to autoremove
<xympos> so do you want me to get the install going to see the logs at the end when loads me into desktop?
<wxl> xympos: yes. start with a no-lvm no-encryption install
<xympos> sure. but since i cant do it on this system will take like 10 min hopefully less on older machine
<wxl> ko
<xympos> btw my rufus is set to gpt for uefi and system is uefi (no secure boot)
<xympos> hdd in gpt
<xympos> its going. update you guys in 5 mins
<tsimonq2> Ok
<xympos> alright im at the bug report right after the installer
<xympos> if the file is logged somewhere on the live session i cang et it
<wxl> so flip through the virtual terminals ctrl-alt-f1, ctrl-alt-f2, etc. until you see the logs
<wxl> you din't turn it off did you?? :(
<xympos> no no i still have it up
<xympos> theres nothing up to terminal 7 and f2-f4 is not a terminal shortcut but i guess i can try past 7
<xympos> yeah nothing in terminals at all nor the desktops.
<wxl> wth
<xympos> just the send problem report to developer screen
<wxl> can you get to a terminal at all?
<xympos> i can see packages dependencies hookerror source
<xympos> if i click send it wil put me in live session so yeah
<xympos> also doing ctrl alt f5 will put me in terminal its just blank
<xympos> i stepped into the live desktop but here are a couple snaps of main screen after and what seemed to be relevant info . let me know if you need something else also brb gonna grab a bite
<xympos> https://imgur.com/a/910vh
<xympos> well im back... any news?
<wxl> xympos: open up the terminal and look in /var/log. dmesg, syslog, or perhaps some installer log might get us what we're looking for
<xympos> i can try ... uhhh will be a few min
<xympos> im looking at the syslog file now
<xympos> i can try to post it ina sec
<xympos> "unable to to locate package shim-signed" since you mentioned it earlier
<xympos> well here it is ... im not sure what more i could get
<xympos> http://text-share.com/view/8e678dc1#L8
<xympos> starting at line 1558 i think ...
<xympos> from what it looks like it gives it another attempt over network... perhaps i can solve this issue if im connected during installation :v but i definitely dont feel like that should be a prerequisite for installing lubuntu
<xympos_> Uhh yeah so if you guys have any insight let me know
<xympos_> I’m going to lay down or sleep but I’ll leave my pc on so leave your ideas on here I’ll definitely look for it when I wake up (ctrl-f : xympos)
<xympos_> Thanks :)
<tsimonq2> o/
<mrchuckderp> hey tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> yo
<tsimonq2> What's up mrchuckderp?
<mrchuckderp> just updating you about earlier
<mrchuckderp> so: the problem is, I can't find a boot disc for windows 7 but when I do I can fix the problem. My dad went to college for computers and he said back then he made basically the same mistakes BUT he had a boot disc for literally everything lol
<mrchuckderp> so currently I'm looking for either a boot disk or getting an iso
<tsimonq2> So you can boot into the installed Lubuntu right? Try doing that, opening a terminal, `sudo update-grub && sudo grub-install /dev/sdX` where /dev/sdX is replaced by the disk name of the main hard drive
<tsimonq2> It *should* find Windows 7
<mrchuckderp> YES
<mrchuckderp> oops
<mrchuckderp> I can boot into it, and actually I'm currently in the installer usb because the other one still has no internet
<mrchuckderp> well then
<mrchuckderp> lol the product key on the back of my pc,
<mrchuckderp> I put it into the microsoft website and apparently it's "only for preinstalled software" whatever that means
<mrchuckderp> well I'll do what I can. Have a good night
<El_> Hi. I need help setting up Lubuntu 16.04.3 (Alternate) on my ancient MSI Wind U100 Netbook.
<El_> During install it couldn't do the "DHCP network autoconfiguration.
<El_> Should I configure it manually? And if so - how?
<tsimonq2> El_: I'm about to head to bed, but if you stick around and maybe try #ubuntu, I'm sure you'll get an answer :)
<El_> Okay. Thanks
<LargePrime> hello.  i am looking for a dark theme for lubuntu 17.10.  desire maximum dark backgrounds please
<En> Hi, which version to dowload for Atom 280 1,66 GHz, 1GB RAM, 160GB HD, VGA LCD screen (old ASUS Eee PC 1000HE)? Thanks
<JohnDoe_71Rus> start 14.04.5
<xympos> hello
<xympos> so any news?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> the earth is still spinning
<xympos> oh i meant on this issue i came across
<xympos> a couple people were attempting to help me out but we couldnt get anything to work
<En> sorry. I get message "no root file system defined"?
<xympos> did you manually select a partition En? because the partition needs to be ex4 not NTFS or FAT32
<En> I tried to reformat to ex4 but it doesn't work. How could I do it from USB with full reformating of HDD?
<xympos> if anyone can help out with this error: http://text-share.com/view/8e678dc1#L8 line 1558 . verified hash and disc integrity
<xympos> during the installation there will be an option that says  erase disk and install lubuntu. that will do everythig for you including reformatting the hdd.
<xympos> its not the default option so you will have to click on it
<xympos> i would recommend using rufus 2.18p to put the iso on your flash drive . make sure you verify hashes and check disc integrity before proceeding w/ the installation
<En> Thanks, but I am stopped before this screen !?!
<xympos> this should be before the partitioning screen. so if you think youre stopped before the one im talking about then what is the screen right before it stops you?
<En> I select language, then I get partitions screen, I ask for change into ex4 and then...
<xympos> what iso is this? 14.04.5?
<En> 14.04.3
<tsimonq2> xympos: Actually, yes, I think I know what your problem is. Do you have internet access on the machine you're installing it on?
<xympos> could you link me the iso ?
<tsimonq2> En: 14.04.3 or 16.04.3? Those are drastically different, and we recommend going with 16.04.3.
<xympos> no i dont. i did see it fail to install grub and trya network install after which ofc i dont have .
<xympos> i was going to try bridging my laptop to it to see if network would solve it, but that "fix" should not be a requirement. not everyone has access to internet
<tsimonq2> xympos: Actually here's what I'd recommend for you at this point... Try installing Lubuntu 16.04 LTS and upgrading.
<xympos> sadly all my wifi cards arent oob compatible
<tsimonq2> xympos: Thanks to the work we did last night, I figured out that 17.10 shipped without some important packages and I'm sorting that out.
<xympos> yeah my issue isnt getting lubuntu to work, its understanding the problem
<En> I wil try lubuntu. Thanks.
<tsimonq2> En: You're welcome :)
<tsimonq2> xympos: So the problem you have is on us, actually.
<xympos> yeah i said that off the start
<tsimonq2> heh
<xympos> theres something wrong w the iso
<xympos> i was like
<xympos> how the f**** did no one test this
<xympos> XD
<xympos> or maybe more surprising how has no one reported it
<tsimonq2> No but I'm kicking myself because I'm the release manager who marked these as ready >_<
<tsimonq2> That's what I'm saying!
<tsimonq2> :P
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-14-04-5/
<xympos> but then again it did work on vm which is... questionable
<wxl> hardware testing doesn't happen as much as it should
<tsimonq2> But yeah xympos, these packages aren't installed by default: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/lubuntu.artful/view/head:/ship-live-share
<tsimonq2> wxl: Agreed
<tsimonq2> xympos: The reason why it works in a VM is that UEFI isn't required for virtual machines
<xympos> and even when ubuntu is stripped to lubuntu i would have thought the base was untouched
<wxl> also uefi is relatively new while lubuntu targets old machines
<tsimonq2> It's a little bit more complicated than that -- the way that the Lubuntu packages work, we don't pull in the packages that are recommended by the packages we already pull in, if that makes sense.
<xympos> since ubuntu worked fine i figured lubuntu is just a modified iso at best.. not wholly recompiled but thats fine
<tsimonq2> Not recompiled, just swapping in different blocks is how I see it :)
<tsimonq2> Anyways
<tsimonq2> Try the 16.04 ISO
<wxl> o
<wxl> oops
<xympos> yeah my buddy tld me that too
<xympos> and i said
<xympos> yeah why dont i just install win 10 1503 and upgrade to 1709 through windows updates
<xympos> boooo :C i hate updating that much
<xympos> ill just wait till a rerelease of an iso
<xympos> "found bug" is now crossed off my bucket list
<tsimonq2> xympos: Fwiw once you install 16.04 you can either stay with it and get support until 2019, or it's just one upgrade that takes maybe an hour or two and you're on 17.10.
<tsimonq2> XD
<xympos> the reason i dont want upgrades is tbh the registry issues that come with them in windows. ofc this isnt windows and im not even sure if linux has similar registries and whatnot
<xympos> and im sure the upgrade will take like 15 mins at most
<xympos> my hardware isnt that old`
<xympos> just wanted to try lubuntu thats all :O
<tsimonq2> I've been using Linux for a solid 3 years and updates have *never* been as horrible as Windows
<tsimonq2> wxl has been using it for longer and I think he can agree
<tsimonq2> But yeah, sorry that you had to be the one to come across this bug :/
<tsimonq2> But we also need more people on our QA team if you're interested :P
<xympos> ill save the hash and check lubuntu to see when an new one is posted and ill know all is well
<xympos> well i mean~
<tsimonq2> Sure, I hope it's possible
<xympos> do i get official recognition :O
<xympos> like on lubuntu site :O
<xympos> aka sometin to slap on mah resume :)
<xympos> buahahha
<xympos> tbh i thought there were pleanty of people to help out but if there isnt i wouldnt mind helping
<tsimonq2> Yeah that's been our problem lately
<xympos> this could be a good experience for linux+ cert. lel XD
<tsimonq2> People haven't been around in the Lubuntu community (where we can see) testing edge cases (which, tbh, for Lubuntu, UEFI *is* an edge case) and then people yell at us when things break
<tsimonq2> XD
<xympos> i do have one other question : what can you tell me about the firefox that comes w linux? any news of firefox quantum going to it too or is the one made for linux a seperate build?
<xympos> like maybe it doesnt get updated often for stability?
<tsimonq2> New release of Firefox go to all supported releases of Ubuntu quickly
<tsimonq2> While I don't really agree with that 100%, that's what happens
<tsimonq2> (usually within 72 hours although that varies)
<xympos> oh that is quick
<tsimonq2> For example right now Quantum is in Ubuntu
<tsimonq2> (i.e. Lubuntu)
<xympos> not in the iso but availble for update right
<tsimonq2> RIght
<xympos> because ubuntu doesnt update their image regularly - only like major releases? or is there a repository somewhere with an updated image? kind of like parted magic does - just updates every dependency whenever has a changelog and litterly new iso every month (been slower recently)
<tsimonq2> Except new LTS point releases get it
<tsimonq2> Riiight, well with LTS we still have daily builds but you're kinda meant to install it and update when packages are available to update to :)
<xympos> that "riiiight"
<xympos> V_V
<xympos> if lubuntu is an official flavor does cononical "own" lubuntu
<tsimonq2> They own the trademark but employees don't work on it.
<xympos> are you an employee or a volunteer?
<tsimonq2> Volunteer
<xympos> cool
<xympos> im prbably gona try a networked install in a few mins here but i have to clean up , apraisal man coming over
<tsimonq2> xympos: Yeah but if you'd like to help us with QA before the releases, I'd recommend subscribing to lubuntu-devel here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/lubuntu-devel and sticking around in #lubuntu-devel, whether it be with your current IRC setup, Telegram, or Matrix
<tsimonq2> Sure
<tsimonq2> Aaaaaaaaaactually, that might work...
<xympos> yeah thats whyi was gon try it
<xympos> still should have packages in the iso though
<tsimonq2> Right
<wxl> true story http://www.stickycomics.com/wp-content/uploads/update_for_your_computer.jpg
<tsimonq2> Right
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> tl;dr don't base decisions about linux on your experience with another OS
<mrchuckderp> After installing Lubuntu alongside Windows 7, I get this when I try to boot back into Windows.
<mrchuckderp> error: unknown filesystem
<mrchuckderp> entering rescue mode...
<mrchuckderp> grub rescue>
<wxl> mrchuckderp: did you check the hashes?
<tsimonq2> wxl: shush he did
<wxl> :)
<tsimonq2> He's that friendly guy from yesterday :)
<mrchuckderp> Hey-o
<tsimonq2> mrchuckderp: Can you boot into Lubuntu?
<mrchuckderp> yes
<tsimonq2> Do you have internet access there?
<mrchuckderp> Kind of
<tsimonq2> How so? :)
<mrchuckderp> I am in the installer lubuntu because the original one still doesn't have internet and I have been busy all day so didn't have time to look into it much
<mrchuckderp> I'm on Pidgin
<mrchuckderp> I at least need to boot into windows ONCE because then my father is very experienced in cmd and if we can boot once we can fix it forever lol
<mrchuckderp> Cus he looked at the grub rescue commands and was so confused
<mrchuckderp> Also what are hashes? I've heard of them but never really learned what they were
<tsimonq2> wxl is the hashes guy ;)
<mrchuckderp> mmk :-D
<tsimonq2> OH
<tsimonq2> mrchuckderp: here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<mrchuckderp> OK
<tsimonq2> That might help you quite a bit
<mrchuckderp> ok
<mrchuckderp> Oh yeah I forgot to ask
<mrchuckderp> Is there a way to undo exactly what boot-repair did basically?
<mrchuckderp> like a direct undo
<tsimonq2> Not really, why?
<mrchuckderp> mk
<mrchuckderp> well I would just like to restart my lubuntu installation or something
<tsimonq2> mrchuckderp: If you go to that link it gives you instructions to do what you're talking about ;)
<mrchuckderp> OK thanks again
<tsimonq2> np :)
<mrchuckderp> Another sad thing is that last time something wrong with this computer it was me doing basically the same thing but with a big chunk of space. lol it was a 5TB external hard drive and I was planning on making a small partition (like 100GB) for installing a ubuntu or red hat or something on it and then it messed up the entire thing and so I lost all the data...
<mrchuckderp> But I fixed it
<mrchuckderp> :D
<mrchuckderp> but there wasn't much on it anyway so that's good
<mrchuckderp> One other problem that happened
<tsimonq2> mrchuckderp: The hard thing about doing this sort of support over IRC (at least for me) is that I could bang this out in 30 seconds or a minute but it's really hard to describe the steps that I go through to fix the thing sometimes :/
<mrchuckderp> Yeah I understand. It's sad really
<mrchuckderp> I booted up windows after doing something (I don't remember) and then it just said "error loading operating system BootMGR is missing ctrl + alt + del to restart" and that was it
<mrchuckderp> you couldn't do anything
<mrchuckderp> that was it and so we had to boot into 7 with a USB (this pc was actually win10 at the time) and we had to take the important stuff off and move it to the thumb drive. All in terminal, no graphics to see what we were moving
<mrchuckderp> k I'm done venting lol
<mrchuckderp> oo gotta go. good talking to you and thanks for the link!
<tsimonq2> yw, cya :)
#lubuntu 2018-11-12
<profetik777> sup sup
<profetik777> trying to install lubuntu but can't get pass dictionary pw check despite actually passing it.
<profetik777> nm
<ssarah> Hi! how do I change the number of deskotps in lubunut 18.10 ?
<kmikita> ssarah: obconf
<ssarah> kmikita, that's something i have to install? obconf?
<apt-ghetto> no, open a terminal and type `obconf-qt`
<kmikita> or run from preferences in main menu
<ssarah> Thank you. I reduced the number to 2 desktops.
<ssarah> This app is not in the start menu?
<apt-ghetto> The name of the app depends on the language
<ssarah> apt-ghetto, I'm using en-uk
<apt-ghetto> I think, it is called "Openbox Settings"
<apt-ghetto> you should see it in the title of the window
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @ssarah munu->Preferences->LXQt Config -> Openbox Config ... Desktops ... Number of Desktops
<ssarah> lubot, got it, thnak  you
<ssarah> obconf-qt -> open box configuration qt . Shoulda seen that.
<ssarah> Do you guys happen to know how make a shortcut to tile window to the left and to the right?
<ssarah> Like in windows winkey + left
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @ssarah menu->Preferences->LXQt Config -> Keyboard Shortcuts. Take in mind what happen with multiple actions. Haven't configured myself.
<ssarah> lubot, I don't see a list of possible actions when I add a new shortcut, only a field to input a command
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @ssarah, unfortunately I haven't done it muyself, but I know there are people that have.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this could help https://manual.lubuntu.me/F/keyboard_shortcuts.html
<likemindead> Absolutely loving Lubuntu 18.10!
<likemindead> It's running great on my ancient Lenovo 3000 N100 laptop.
<ssarah> UnmaximizeFull 	W-Left <- lubot that page  you provided has this. Is this a default command? It  means winkey + left ?
<yu99ie> hello people
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Hi! I installed Lubuntu 18.10 on a UEFI system laptop (format GPT) and, after the manual partionning, where i set /boot/efi with the boot and esp flags, appears, after installation, as msftdata. The efi esp flags changed to msftdata flag, as i see using gparted after installation. Is it normal?
<apt-ghetto> please show `sudo parted --list; sudo efibootmgr -v`
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 1280x461) https://i.imgur.com/ErUZGdi.jpg
<wxl> @JyotiGomes i never looked at that but if it works, yes XD
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes i never looked at that but if it works, yes XD], Yes, it works. I just was wondering why this happened... 😊
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> @JyotiGomes i never looked at that but if it works, yes XD], Bcz i installed the same Lubuntu 18.10 on a ssd disk in another laptop and and it did not happen
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> (Photo, 775x213) https://i.imgur.com/qgKujvt.jpg
 * wxl shrugs. 
<wxl> maybe something specific to the machine?
<wxl> (GPT) - This flag identifies partitions that contain Microsoft filesystems (NTFS or FAT). It may optionally be set on Linux filesystems to mimic the type of configuration created by parted 3.0 and earlier, in which a separate Linux filesystem type code was not available on GPT disks. This flag can only be removed within parted by replacing it with a competing flag, such as boot or msftres.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @wxl [<wxl> (GPT) - This flag identifies partitions that contain Microsoft filesystems …], But is it ok that i have this replaced flag in my EFI partition instead the boot + esp flags? no problems?
<wxl> @JyotiGomes it's relevant to GPT/EFI and it works, so yes
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> 👍
#lubuntu 2018-11-13
<Steedalion> Does anyone use compiz on Lxde? Is it any good? Will it help with gaming?
<wxl> i'm sure someone uses it. it's great if you want to tie up your system resources in a bunch of needless eyecandy, so no, it probably won't help with gaming :)
<Steedalion> It's just the screen tearing that I have a problem with.
<Steedalion> I don't want to struggle for hours but if it integrates smoothly I'd like to try it.
<wxl> probably driver issues more than anything
<wxl> but if you want just try a simple compositor, load up compton
<lynorian> I honestly am not bothered by screen tearing at all I can't notice it
<Steedalion> Cool, I'll investigate.
<Steedalion> So @wxl do I just set it to use openGL for rendering and disable all the sparkles?
<wxl> Steedalion: sure.
<Steedalion> Thanks.
<Steedalion> Okay so I got it to work, no hassel. It is actually installed on 18.04 by defaut. Some findings to anyone interested.
<Steedalion> Gaming, was a no-no. The game has it's own rendering thing and having 2 running (compton+game) has no benefit.
<Steedalion> Firefox renders a bit faster.
<Steedalion> Lxde has a bit of window lag when dragging. Funny I use lxqt in a VM and that lag wasn't present. LXQT (even in a VM) handles the rendering better. Strange but a good sign for QT,
<wxl> well qt is way more modern
<wxl> gtk2 which is what lxde is... is not
<wxl> gtk3 is better, but still..
<xdruppi> how can i help with Lubuntu development?
<xdruppi> why is that lubuntu 18.04 LTS has only python3
<xdruppi> but lubuntu 18.10 has both python2 and 3?
<yu99ie> go ask the python people
<podlech> hi, after installing lubuntu 18.10, I started facing the same issue as https://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2018/10/msg00007.html. What do you recommend me to do?
<podlech> I installed 4.15.0-1024-oem to get acpi work again. How can this get fixed in 4.18?
<lubot> Podlech was added by: Podlech
<xdruppi> why did Lubuntu change from low-end systems to something different?
<apt-ghetto> Why do you think this?
<apt-ghetto> It is moving away from old (very old) hardware
<wxl> we just don't make decisions exclusively on low-end systems only
<xdruppi> i think it's an interesting approach and I'm really liking Lubuntu as a new user, but I kinda got rather.. confused? if this is supposed to be lightweight, why not be as much as possible
<wxl> because that involves a system that has no graphics, technically
<xdruppi> don't get me wrong though, im pretty sure most modern computers can handle lubuntu really well
<apt-ghetto> how do you define "lightweight"?
<xdruppi> wxl is right though
<wxl> actually "light as possible" would mean custom compiling a kernel with only the drivers you wanted
<wxl> maybe skipping initramfs
<wxl> etc etc etc
<xdruppi> apt-ghetto: hmm... im not sure, honestly when I think of "Lightweight" i think of the most simple stuff, not even configuration options
<xdruppi> oh well, it was just an opinion
<xdruppi> i guess theres much more to it
<wxl> lubuntu is a balance between light and low footprint
<xdruppi> wxl: sounds about right
<xdruppi> i feel like an idiot mentioning this, but the 18.10 lubuntu update was really great, except the soundtrack in the background
<xdruppi> i mean
<xdruppi> the video...
<wxl> ?
<wxl> in case it's not clear, i have zero idea what you're referring to, xdruppi
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> soundtrack in the background? Maybe the wallpaper?
<xdruppi> on the download part of lubuntu website, there's a video on 18.10 update
<xdruppi> although i shouldn't mention it here considering nobody is the creator of that video
<xdruppi> in here
<xdruppi> the song in the background of that video makes it really look unprofessional
<wxl> where is this?
<wxl> provide the link
<xdruppi> https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-released/
<xdruppi> i dont know, maybe im exaggerating
<wxl> i don't find it bad at all
<wxl> i've heard similar jingles in other commercials
<xdruppi> i've heard that song so many times
<xdruppi> i think it has lost its status as a song
<xdruppi> for me
<wxl> there's no accounting for taste
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> ah, the video from YT! XD
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Elevator Sountrack
<xdruppi> yeah
<xdruppi> can someone tell me about this thing
<xdruppi> snapd?
<xdruppi> is ubuntu people changing it for apt?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> NOT us
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We will likely never ship snaps by default unless forced.
<xdruppi> tsimonq2: whats the problem with snaps?
<xdruppi> just curious
<teward> xdruppi: that's a long rabbit hole you don't want to go down just now
<teward> trust me
<teward> and trust wxl who knows more about it than me :p
<teward> *tasers @tsimonq2 before he can reply*
<xdruppi> teward: alright, i'll trust ya
<teward> xdruppi: see PMs.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> They have a 30 second start time, desktop integration is nonexistent, Canonical's snap store is proprietary, snaps are huge, all snaps are automounted and continue to be even when the latest revision is being used, there's no seeded snap policy when there clearly should be one, and we have no need to because apt packages do everythin
<lubot> g we need.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward [<teward> *tasers @tsimonq2 before he can reply*], Just took me a while. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That's just the surface level complaints.
<teward> tsimonq2: you need to write a manifesto and post it somewhere
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hah
<teward> that way you don't drag others into the rabbit hole via IRC or support mediums
<xdruppi> hm...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Plus, the marketing team seems to be double the size of the development team. :P
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> Ok, FLATPAKS and APPIMAGES.
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> jus kidding
<wxl> discover supports them all
 * wxl ducks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> discover supports them all], They do
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But my question is
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/l2BEWLvs/file_4714.mp4
<wxl> you know the answer
<wxl> you just don't like it
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> i only tested one snap because it has a giraffe
<wxl> wow that's random
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> lol
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> i know
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Wolfenprey [i only tested one snap because it has a giraffe], OHMYGIRAFFE
<lubot> <tsimonq2> YAAAS
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> hahaha
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I did compile that by myself out of spite. :P
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> maybe i want to compile it
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> my daughter loves that game
<lubot> <Wolfenprey> (me too, but nevermind)
<xdruppi> does anybody know ho can i set up quassel to connect automatically to my account?
#lubuntu 2018-11-14
<xdruppi> as a newbie on linux, is it important for me to learn bash?
<wxl> not a requirement but extremely useful
<xdruppi> why is that?
<wxl> because it's extremely powerful
<xdruppi> where can i learn it? at least so that i can read basic stuff in case i need to
<wxl> tldp.org
<xdruppi> website's down
<xdruppi> i'll try later
<wxl> it'll be back
<xdruppi> for sure
<wxl> https://ryanstutorials.net/linuxtutorial/
<wxl> that includes some good stuff
<xdruppi> by the way wxl
<wxl> including things that are not strictly bash (for example, grep) but you'll use in bash
<xdruppi> im curious about the next release of lubuntu, how is the update going to happen? im using regular version
<xdruppi> do i need to reinstall the whole thing?
<xdruppi> or is it like a normal update
<wxl> you're on 18.10?
<xdruppi> yes
<wxl> normal
<xdruppi> alright
<xdruppi> ok thanks for those websites
<xdruppi> i'll read them
<wxl> http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_learning_the_shell.php
<wxl> https://www.lynda.com/Linux-tutorials/Learning-Linux-Command-Line/435539-2.html
<wxl> https://www.codecademy.com/learn/learn-the-command-line
<xdruppi> ok i'll save those in a .txt
<xdruppi> haha
<xdruppi> i really appreciate it
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wxl> np
<xdruppi> when i update from terminal there's a warning message, i am wondering if it's important, where can i paste it? it's about "cryptsetup"
<wxl> paste.ubuntu.com
<wxl> btw you can look at the man page for a useful tool that's included: `pastebinit`
<xdruppi> i'll check it out
<wxl> if you understand the idea of pipes in linux, where you "pipe together" commands, it's super useful
<xdruppi> i think i've used copypaste programs in the past
<xdruppi> cant rememver
<xdruppi> remember**
<wxl> for example, if you wanted to show me what your memory was like, you could do `free | pastebinit` and it would spit out a url that i could go to
<xdruppi> oh i see
<wxl> or let's say you wanted to show me your broadcom pci devices and their kenerl drivers you could do something like `lspci -nnk | grep -A 3 14e4 | pastebinit`
<wxl> that, i'm sure looks like white noise, but it will make sense soon enough
<xdruppi> wxl is there a log of the terminal somewhere?
<xdruppi> of literally everything that's been output
<wxl> see the `history` command
<wxl> it has a limit but you can change that limit
<wxl> `man history`
<wxl> also you can try to find things that might be appropriate to something with `apropos`
<wxl> actually not man history
<wxl> tht's the library
<wxl> `help history`
<xdruppi> oh ok i see what history does
<xdruppi> but it's not what i was expecting
<wxl> you wanted to see the response to everything
<wxl> right?
<xdruppi> not really, since im a big doofus i closed the terminal that had the warning
<xdruppi> so i want to know if it's possible that there's a log in my system
<xdruppi> showing the output
<wxl> think of how enormous that would be
<xdruppi> exactly
<wxl> let's imagine a nice one liner: `find / -type f 2>/dev/null` which will basically list every single file on your hard disk, except for those you don't have permission for
<wxl> you really want a log of that?
<xdruppi> oh god
<xdruppi> either way
<xdruppi> the output said to install a package if i wanted the warning to stop showing up
<xdruppi> i'll try to get it later
<xdruppi> i mean, the warning
<wxl> paste.ubuntu.com is your friend
<xdruppi> very well
<xdruppi> im gonna read this ryanstutorial linux guide
<xdruppi> looks very good
<xdruppi> then i'll check the other ones
<wxl> sounds good be well
<xdruppi> alright, wxl
<xdruppi> i literally set up another vm to make another lubuntu installation
<xdruppi> so that i can show the warning
<xdruppi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rcf8sjw3gX/
<lubot> CSJanus was added by: CSJanus
<lubot> <CSJanus> Hello, I have a question for you... 😉 ... I'm running lubuntu on small VPS and need more space. I really only need the basic functions. Which programs (that came with the package) need the most space and can be uninstalled without problems?
<leszek> lubot: the question primarily for me why the heck did you install lubuntu on a vps?
<leszek> You don't need a GUI on a server
<leszek> upps CSJanus not lubot xD
<leszek> those new IRC invading bots
<leszek> :/
<lubot> <CSJanus> I need it to run two programs that need GUI.
<leszek> on a VPS? Makes no sense to me
<lubot> <CSJanus> Nevertheless, I need more space...
<leszek> CSJanus use the following command to see which packages take the most of your space:
<leszek> dpkg-query --show --showformat='${Package;-50}\t${Installed-Size}\n' | sort -k 2 -n -r | grep -v deinstall | awk '{printf "%.3f MB \t %s\n", $2/(1024), $1}' | less
<lubot> <CSJanus> Thanks, I will look into that. 👍
<defdefred> I tried palemoon instead of firefox for a old PC with 1GB ram and it is really perfect
<defdefred> I think that firefox is not the best choice for lubuntu because of its enormous memory footprint
<defdefred> having palemoon in the official ubuntu repo will be delightful ;-)
<lubot> <CSJanus> 👍
<lubot> <teward001> defdefred: which presupposed that palemoon's already existing .deb packages get pushed by their packager into the Debian repos or into Ubuntu directly
<lubot> <teward001> they're currently sitting on a Suse mirror
<lubot> <teward001> so unless someone else packages it...
<vedos> hello!
<vedos> has anyone gotten Wickr Me to work on latest Lubuntu?
<NinjaKirby> Greetings, I'm running v16.04.2, is this still the LTS version? When I try to apt-get update it fails majorly. Can't seem to install anything.
<wxl> NinjaKirby 16.04 is ONE of the supported LTSes currently. could you pastebin what you're doing and what the results are?
<NinjaKirby> Hmmm, can do, I'm just noticing in Terminal that it might be a DNS resolution problem.
<lubot> <teward001> sounds like your DNS settings need updated, or your network isn't giving you good DNS servers / settings
<NinjaKirby> Oh, yeah, sorry, I can't even get to google.co.uk, heh.
<NinjaKirby> It's running as a VM, so that just increases the complexity, ugh.
<NinjaKirby> Oh yay, I could just add additional DNS servers in the networking thing, it's working again.
#lubuntu 2018-11-15
<NinjaKirby> After all this (semi-sporadic) time using Linux; when an apt-get install fails, I just die a little inside.
<NinjaKirby> How the hell do I tidy this mess up XD Lord almighty
<teward> NinjaKirby: manually configure DNS.  You can reacn outside with, say, `ping 8.8.8.8`?
<NinjaKirby> Aye, that's what I did, punched in the Google DNS and it was fine.
<NinjaKirby> Wait wat, I've gone to use internet stuff and it's broken again.
<NinjaKirby> I had to disable/enable the network adapter. Fortunately I don't have alot going on with this Lubuntu, so I will upgrade to the latest LTS.
<NinjaKirby> Thanks for the help folks :)
<johnhmalu> hello why .go files does not have a icon?
<NinjaKirby> Greetings, I just upgraded to v18.10, in v16 it was possible to hold Win-Key and use arrows to position windows on the screen. Has this functionality switched to another key?
<NinjaKirby> I suppose it's possible I'm using an incorrect keyboard layout
<NinjaKirby> For the record, I ended up using a Life Hack known as effort, I click and dragged the window and resized it. Hooray for human creativity.
<mike_papa> Hello. thanks. Again this is that strange moment, when trying to ask a question is giving you answer for a problem you're struggling with for last 2 hours. Isn't it something like "duck typing" in coding? ;)
<mike_papa> where do I find docs on polkit files, etc.?
<apt-ghetto> https://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/polkit/
<mike_papa> tnx a lot
<hylian> hello
<mchasard> hi
<mchasard>  i can't upgrade any more i have this message
<mchasard> Unable to acquire the dpkg frontend lock (/var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend), is another process using it?
<wxl> sounds like you have some other package manager running
<mchasard> yes but its not the case
<wxl> if you're absolutely, 100%, unquestionably sure you don't, you can always delete the file and try again. but you should make sure first.
<wxl> like you should search your entire process list
<mchasard> the lock-frontedn file ?
<wxl> just because you don't "see" something doesn't mean something isn't running
<wxl> correct
<wxl> you might actually want to use `lsof` to see what is using it, if anything
<wxl> e.g. `sudo lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock` (you don't have to add the -frontend)
<mchasard> i have the /var/lib/dpkg/lock-frontend who is in red
<mchasard> gmain gbus and dpkg
<wxl> so you have dpkg running somewhere
<mchasard> i should see under this line ?
<wxl> gbus also makes me think something graphical is grabbing it
<wxl> `lsof` basically tells you what resources are being used by which processes
<mchasard> i have the last lxqt lubuntu distro
<wxl> that error told you that some process is using the file
<wxl> your results confirm that
<wxl> you DO have some process running that is using the lock
<mchasard> but which one ?
<wxl> maybe you have unattended-upgrades on?
<wxl> the ones that showed
<mchasard> but which one ?
<mchasard> i don't know really
<wxl> you just told me them
<mchasard> i don't know why i just relaunch the upgrade and now it done
<wxl> probably because the process was running in the background and it stopped
<wxl> it could be you had some sort of automated upgrades running
<mchasard> ok
<wxl> or it was some other thing that you didn't realize was actually installing packages
<mchasard> guiverc
<mchasard> ok thanks
<wxl> np
<mchasard> another thing it about bluetooth
<mchasard> at the begining my jbl go was recognized but now its not the case
<wxl> our bluetooth support is a little incomplete grpahically
<wxl> i'm sure you could do it on the command line
<mchasard> bluetooth device wizard
<mchasard> ok but what are the command line please ?
<wxl> you can read between the lines here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<mchasard> ok
<mchasard> ok i can see it when i tape hcitool scan
<mchasard> hidd command not found ?
<mchasard> to appear my device i try to launch this
<mchasard> sudo hidd --connect 40:EF:4C:7E:A8:AF
<mchasard> but hidd is not recognized
<wxl> looks like it was deprecated.. bluetoothd-service-input may be the alternative if i read correctly https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=477838
<ubottu> Debian bug 477838 in bluez-utils "bluez-utils: hidd is deprecated, use "input service" instead" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<NinjaKirby> Hmm, it seems strange to me that "let $derp+=1" doesn't work; you have to remove the Dollar sign...
<NinjaKirby> Unless the dollar sign determines a non-mathematical purpose.
<NinjaKirby> Oh bollocks, sorry, I typed in the wrong channel. Oh well, to quote Anna Coppola, "Mystery is a mystery".
<saptech> greetings all
<saptech> fairly new to lubuntu and like it alot, great job devs
<saptech> when I boot into lubuntu, at the login screen, I see that virtual keyboard. Why do I need it on a desktop pc and How can I turn it off?
<wxl> i have never seen a virtual keyboard when booting
<wxl> could be that fcitx/ibus (depending on t version) is configured in some way to always show it)
#lubuntu 2018-11-16
<saptech> wxl, thanks for the reply. around September I installed 18.04, don't remember seeing it or not. I've since upgraded to 18.10
<wxl> saptech: that also may be an additional confounding factor. you basically have lxqt installed on top of lxde. that's going to be.. problematic.
<saptech> hmmm, I thought I followed a guide on upgrading
<wxl> which one? there's one that will get you close to what 18.10 should be, but even then may have some rough edges
<saptech> let me go through bookmarks
<saptech> I guess I didn't bookmark it
<saptech> wxl, this is not it but it was similar to these instructions
<saptech> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CosmicCuttlefish/ReleaseNotes
<saptech> "Upgrading from Ubuntu 18.04" section
<wxl> that's not for lubuntu
<wxl> did you read the release notes for 18.10 *l*ubuntu?
<saptech> yes
<wxl> you didn't see the big warning at the top?
<saptech> here is link
<saptech> https://manual.lubuntu.me/D/upgrading.html
<wxl> "The most major and notable problem is that upgrading Lubuntu from 18.04 to 18.10 causes a fair amount of issues. Therefore, we are not officially supporting this upgrade path at this time, however we have prepared a page in the Lubuntu Manual which can help address the problems that arise after the upgrade."
<saptech> upgrade from commandline section
<wxl> ^^ from the release notes
<saptech> ok
<saptech> well my issue is that virtual keyboard
<wxl> note "can help" and not "works flawlessly"
<wxl> i would look into the way ibus and/or fcitx is setup
<saptech> ok
<saptech> looking through the link on upgrading, it mention removing some programs, assuming most are lxde programs
<saptech> it mentions xfburn, what replacing it?
<wxl> they're all *gtk* programs
<saptech> yes, but I can't find a replacement for xfburn
<saptech> would I need to install one?
<wxl> i'm pretty sure we have one just don't remember what it was
<wxl> k3b
<xdruppi> hi i got this warning while running apt-get upgrade https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KcmvFVZGmh/
<xdruppi> i was wondering if it's seomthing i should be worried about
<Shawn|i3-350M> so why does the new lubuntu 18.10 LXQt variant download with missing tools?
<Shawn|i3-350M> no ifconfig, not sure how to get the address to wifi in the new old school terminal configuration for networking
<Shawn|i3-350M> no ethernet cable at disposal
<Shawn|i3-350M> connecting to wifi on lxde was not as problematic as this new LXQt
<Shawn|i3-350M> on this IBM thinkpad r40
<Shawn|i3-350M> not even a network setting option in the freakin configuration center
<Shawn|i3-350M> looks like someone in lubuntu's dev team hates connections to non broadcasting wifi channels
<Shawn|i3-350M> well, tried connecting to a foreign wifi channel, copied the device address to my connection profile, and its not connecting to the non broadcasting wifi channel >.<
<Shawn|i3-350M> is this new release even stable?
<Shawn|HD5650M> why is there no 18.10 LXDE variant?
<Shawn|HD5650M> at least it supports a P4M
<Shawn|HD5650M> Pentium 4m
<guiverc> as I stated in #ubuntu - LXDE is pretty much dead (it continues).   LXQT works on pentium M, pentium 4 - I've tested it on QA-testing (i386) including 19.04 Lubuntu
<guiverc> ifconfig has been relegated for ages (you can download it if you want; but it's not been a default for some time; ip addr; ip link, ip route etc. has been default)
<guiverc> i tested 18.10 (& now 19.04) on thinkpad t43; but thinkpads of a single model didn't all have the same wifi cards added (they were options; 3 available for t43 for exampple; at least two for my r50p;  I can connect to hidden wifi on 18.10 & 19.04, but it's likely related to your chipset used by wifi
<guiverc> Shawn|HD5650M, this may help with 'newer' (GNU/Linux; it's not just Lubuntu) network config commands - https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html.en   (ps:  yeah I hated changing too...)
<Shawn|HM55> I gave up on 18.10, and went back to 18.04
<Shawn|HM55> to me 18.10 LXQt is crap for old machines
<guiverc> Shawn|HM55, if I may ask, how much ram do you have?
<Shawn|HM55> 2GB
<guiverc> either way, Lubuntu 18.04 LTS gives you three years of support (from 2018.April) anyway...  I find LXQt (Lubuntu) runs fine on 1gb pentium m in my QA-testing..  however I avoided testing it with GTK+ programs (ie. old LXDE or gnome lib apps) as that'd need extra ram (like running Qt apps on a LXDE machine)
<Shawn|HM55> I like GTK+ programs, they run fine
<Shawn|HM55> I maxed the ram on this IBM Thinkpad R40
<Shawn|HM55> I even upgraded the optical drive to a floppy drive :3
<guiverc> LXDE may be better for you; LXQt desktop will use Qt libs, so you'd be wasting ram running GTK+ based apps on LXQt  (of course waste will vary on app)
<Shawn|HM55> how long till the problems with LXQt be fixed?
<Shawn|HM55> for some reason, the installer window, during install only showed up black for me
<Shawn|HM55> wouldn't show a status like LXDE
<guiverc> what problems?   LXQt is stable & default from 18.10 onwards.  (https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-released/)
<Shawn|HM55> well, they took away the connect to hidden wifi channels option
<Shawn|HM55> which pits me
<Shawn|HM55> 18.04 LXDE runs on hidden wifi fine
<guiverc> The different wifi-widget thingy (sorry not sure of name) I took some getting used to also (LXQt/18.10), but I found it worked fine was I worked out my wifi's network name..
<Shawn|HM55> do you run hidden wifi?
<guiverc> ps: my network has a hidden ssid too
<Shawn|HM55> how the hell did you get it to work?
<Shawn|HM55> I copied the wifi device address, and plugged it into my new wifi profile, with everything
<Shawn|HM55> it refused to take a connection
<guiverc> if you give me time, I wrote some notes I can upload to somewhere..
<Shawn|HM55> okay
<guiverc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KT36dw58tb/
<Shawn|HM55> I prefer the new LXQt theme too, not too bright, and very size comfortable
<Shawn|HM55> whats ncurses?
<Shawn|HM55> you entered wlp3s3, without the serial address?
<guiverc> i wrote it as a possible first-draft for lubuntu.me (or wiki etc), but it wasn't wanted..  (lubuntu 18.10)  .. ncurses is (new curses) is a toolkit to move cursor & draw neat boxes & stuff on a terminal screen (curses I learnt at uni long ago (1980s))
<Shawn|HM55> why post your wifi pass D:
<guiverc> yep - wlp3s3 is what my dell d610 laptop has as it's device name (and no that's not my password; it was chosen as it was to be read as if it was a password)
<Shawn|HM55> oh xD
<Shawn|HM55> when I tried to highlight with my keys it closed the terminal session >.<
<Shawn|HM55> so I just used the trackpad
<guiverc> I use only the joystick thingy
<Shawn|HM55> your lucky you got that nice network connection notification :P
<Shawn|HM55> the nipple?
<Shawn|HM55> I have a keyboard nipple too
<guiverc> (and tab a lot) - yeah nipple..
<Shawn|HM55> lol
<Shawn|HM55> its very sensitive
<Shawn|HM55> so, is Qt superior to LXDE?
<Shawn|HM55> in performance on older machines?
<guiverc> Qt is a toolkit like GTK+ is...  Each has it's pro's & con's.   As a user, you're likely to not care; and what will matter most to you is the apps you want to use are written for that toolkit (esp. with limited ram; ie. <4gb)
<Shawn|HM55> ah
<Shawn|HM55> wonder how many GTK programs will be ported to Qt
<guiverc> Qt is used by KDE, and Android.  It's corporate owned (but free for GNU/Linux, not free for phones/tablets, or windows).   GTK+ is GNU based (for ethical reasons, they didn't like a company owning Qt)
<guiverc> the word free I used then is more $cost free (not debian's free versus non-free)
<Shawn|HM55> ah
<guiverc> (though of course, it was the free versus non-free as used by debian that caused gimp-toolkit (gtk) to become gtk+ (gimp-gnome-gnu toolkit) ... etc)
<guiverc> historical stuff you can ignore .. I'm old & like my history :)
<Shawn|HM55> well, I will try again tomorrow when I wake up
<Shawn|HM55> it seems the installation on this new to me PATA HDD is not working as expected
<Shawn|HM55> being larger capacity
<Shawn|HM55> 40GB instead of 30GB
<guiverc> Good luck - and enjoy whichever you decide to use.
<Shawn|HM55> PATA SSD's are expensive ._.
<guiverc> my machines still have spinning-rust  (not ssd)
<Shawn|HM55> they aren't rusting
<Shawn|HM55> one day I may afford buying a PATA SSD for this machine :3
<guiverc> i haven't used a r40(p) in a long-long time.. I loved it; so I can't recall issues with bios & disk space sorry..
<guiverc> also re: this room, some of the main people in this room are US based; so are sleeping right now (why it's quiet),  [I'm in au]
<Shawn|HM55> gnight folks
<guiverc> night :)
<Shawn|i3-350M> anyone here have trouble with a WPA2 personal AES hidden broadcast connection on the new lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> Not at all.
<tsimonq2> Works fine here.
<wxl> you're using aes?
<tsimonq2> I think so
<tsimonq2> Dunno, it's hidden WPA2 personal :)
<tsimonq2> I don't know much about networking yet
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<wxl> there's aes, tkip, or both essentially
<wxl> might be reasonable to check what your router is serving up
<Shawn|i3-350M> tea
<Shawn|i3-350M> *yea
<Shawn|i3-350M> when I try to connect, by adding my own wifi network connection profile, it doesn't try to automatically connect
<Shawn|i3-350M> wxl, I tried connecting with what I have always been able to connect with in lubuntu 18.04
<Shawn|i3-350M> for the installer in 18.10, is it supposed to show a black screen during install?
<Shawn|i3-350M> or a black window
<Shawn|i3-350M> not a black screen
<wxl> nope. might be a graphics issue. you may need to install the proprietary drivers to get wireless and graphics to work properly. to be fair, it's a common issue Shawn|i3-350M. proprietary software sucks.
<guiverc> Shawn|i3-350M, after I enter details (of new wifi), I then left click the icon [bottom left] & select the created profile on the networking widget
<guiverc> (first time only anyway)
<Shawn|i3-350M> wireless drivers are working
<Shawn|i3-350M> qualcomm altheros chipset in my laptop is using the ath5 drivers
<Shawn|i3-350M> what has changed with graphical drivers between 18.04 and 18.10
<Shawn|i3-350M> *atheros
<Shawn|i3-350M> okay that was weird, I went fullscreen, and the window is readable now
<Shawn|i3-350M> set up the profile after installing to the hdd, no connect attempt made
<Shawn|i3-350M> is there a setting I have to check somewhere to tell it its hidden?
<Shawn|i3-350M> ath5k*
<guiverc> Shawn|i3-350M, I didn't tell mine it was a hidden ssid; just made sure the details I entered were correct..
<Shawn|i3-350M> well my details are correct
<Shawn|i3-350M> I tried changing from client to access point, still no network movement
<Shawn|i3-350M> why do they throw WPA and WPA2 into the same thing, that should not be done!
<Shawn|i3-350M> it aint even trying to use WPA2
<Shawn|i3-350M> I guess what the devs have changed betweeo 18.04 and 18.10 is extremely mysterious
<Shawn|i3-350M> *between
<Shawn|i3-350M> or beyond mystery
<Shawn|i3-350M> is there something someone may want me to pastebin for helping me figure out?
<Shawn|i3-350M> it says Security: wpa-psk, which is very incorrect
<Shawn|i3-350M> I might as well downgrade, since I can't fix it
<guiverc> sorry Shawn|i3-350M, I'm only sometimes around, but I rarely use wireless so have never learnt it (beyond the notes of what worked for me)
<Shawn|i3-350M> oh -_-
<Shawn|i3-350M> I tried using nmcli, and no avail either
<guiverc> if you `lshw -C network` (list hardware class networking) does it look like you're using the correct 'driver' for your chipset; the same as detected & used by 18.04 for example (none of my current machines have wifi so I can't advise currently or compare)
<guiverc> ps: you may need `sudo lshw -C network`
#lubuntu 2018-11-17
<Shawn|i3-350M> same driver as in 18.04
<Shawn|i3-350M> ath5k
<Shawn|i3-350M> none of your current machines dont have wifi?
<Shawn|i3-350M> they desktops?
<Shawn|i3-350M> since a modern laptop without wifi is unheard of
<guiverc_d> yeah Shawn|i3-350M I use desktops; laptops only when i have to
<Shawn|i3-350M> ah
<Shawn|i3-350M> agh, upon installing 18.04, it refuses to shut down correctly
<Shawn|i3-350M> it just freezes on 2 dots on the shutdown/restart splash screen
<guiverc_d> have you rebooted since you installed 18.04?  (ie. are you still running the live system)
<Shawn|i3-350M> been rebooting\
<Shawn|i3-350M> it only happens after the system updates
<Shawn|i3-350M> I cold shut it down, then start it back up, then it shuts down properly
<Shawn|i3-350M> after an update, during shutdown it freezes on the splash screen
<Shawn|i3-350M> after 2 dots
<Shawn|R40> test
<Shawn|R40> ahh good
<Shawn|R40> howdy
<Shawn|R40> yay its set up well
<Shawn|R40> hmm
<Shawn|i3-350M> whats the easiest way to format a floppy disk from 1.44MB to 720KB on linux?
<Shawn|i3-350M> I found https://linux.die.net/man/8/floppy and that doesn
<Shawn|i3-350M> doesn
<Shawn|i3-350M> doesn't have any working commands
 * diogenes_ double checks the calendar 
<diogenes_> floppy in 2018?
<Shawn|i3-350M> of course
<diogenes_> :)
<Shawn|i3-350M> I upgraded my laptop's optical bay drive from a absurdly high capacity media drive to a high density double side floppy drive module
<Shawn|i3-350M> *an
<Shawn|i3-350M> recently lol
<Shawn|i3-350M> yes mah floppies still work
<diogenes_> nice )
<diogenes_> and the funny noise is still there?
<Shawn|i3-350M> healthy noise
<diogenes_> i miss it
<Shawn|i3-350M> theres a package in the repository called floppyd, not sure what it is
<Shawn|i3-350M> can't find mention to it on google
<diogenes_> Daemon for remote access to floppy drives
<Shawn|i3-350M> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XazFCsBUL78 :D
<Shawn|i3-350M> oh dang
<Shawn|i3-350M> what about kfloppy?
<diogenes_> floppy formatter
<diogenes_> yeah duke nukem was a thing
<Shawn|i3-350M> ohh I need that
<Shawn|i3-350M> I like duke nukem
<guiverc_d> Shawn|i3-350M, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=floppyd says floppyd is a "Daemon for remote access to floppy drives" - don't think it'll help
<Shawn|i3-350M> ohh, well thank you for telling me earlier xD
<Shawn|i3-350M> I need to remember that the system is still ubuntu
<Shawn|i3-350M> kfloppy works :D
<Shawn|i3-350M> dang, doesn't sound bad https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm63USDx8jw
<Shawn|i3-350M> too bad I scrapped my flatbed scanner for parts
<Shawn|i3-350M> agh that laptop just died
<Shawn|i3-350M> and its still running
<Shawn|i3-350M> graphical issues
<Shawn|i3-350M> something about resuming from suspend
<lubot> mfrsousa was added by: mfrsousa
<lubot> <mfrsousa> hi all! trying to install lubuntu 18.10 on a acer aspire one 11 but always get stucked in the installer at create locale, any suggestions?
<lubot> <mfrsousa> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/kGV8BmP.jpg
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @saptech [<saptech> when I boot into lubuntu, at the login screen, I see that virtual keyb …], Hi. After install the "trash" plasma extension, i also started to see this virtual keyboard at login screen...
<likemindead> Anyone running Steam on Lubuntu 18.10 successfully?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @mfrsousa [hi all! trying to install lubuntu 18.10 on a acer aspire one 11 but always get s …], Wait, it takes a long time. How much have you wait?
<mchasard> hi
<mchasard> someone could help me to appair a blutooth speaker in command line
<mchasard> with hcitool scan i can see my device
<mchasard> but to appair it ?
<mchasard> hidd doesnt work
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> hi! maybe this question is not to ask here, but anyway: Imy wife use wine in Lubuntu 18.10 and i installed Microsoft Office (she needs it) but the temporary files (witch name start with ~$) shows all the time on desktop while the file is in use. How can i hidden these temporary files?
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @JyotiGomes [Hi! maybe this question is not to ask here, but anyway: my wife uses wine on Lub …], Maybe i can do this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/389915/hide-windows-hidden-files-and-folders-that-are-on-windows-network-share
<wxl> @JyotiGomes no clue. ask the wine folks!
<lubot> <mfrsousa> @HMollerCl [Wait, it takes a long time. How much have you wait?], Thank you, yes that was the problem I didn't wait enough
#lubuntu 2018-11-18
<sunslide> hi guys, I'm having issues putting my laptop to sleep as there's "already a sleep process in progress", anyone experienced it? there are various posts on google about this error but nothing conclusive
<sunslide> HP DV6
<lubot> socializare was added by: socializare
#lubuntu 2019-11-11
<lubot> <ctisme> how to set pcmanfm-qt  to view the list of folders and files to be view on detailed list... how it to be set permanently?
<guiverc> @ctisme: you didn't specify release, but edit->prefs, at top default-view-mode can be set to whatever you prefer & click OK
<guiverc> (that was as I see it on my 20.04 box; it'll likely be same with 19.10)
<lubot> <ctisme> found it, thanks guiverc
<guiverc> you're most welcome :)
<sJShrmC> Hello
<chieta> how to connect lubuntu to pptp server?
<australopithecus> hey I am trying to install lubuntu 19.1 and the installation keeps failing and giving me this message Installation failed after running this command apt-cdrom add -m -d=/media/cdrom/  no response after 10 seconds
#lubuntu 2019-11-12
<lubot> cybeye was added by: cybeye
#lubuntu 2019-11-13
<shak83> hola
<shak83> hay alguien
<guiverc> shak83, if you have a Lubuntu support question, ask it (try and keep to a single line, and be patient, people will respond when they can)
<shak83> guiverc: not ingles
<wxl> !es
<ubottu> En este canal de lubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #lubuntu-es; escriba " /join #lubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wxl> ^ o #lubuntu-es
<hopelesslystupid> Hello?  I'm pretty stupid and generally don't have a clue what's going on or what I'm doing and I need help with firejail
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> hopelesslystupid: you mean firewall?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> oh you meant firejail - the sandbox thing?
<hopelesslystupid> Yeah!  That's the one!
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @hopelesslystupid [<hopelesslystupid> Yeah!  That's the one!], Good pic!
<lubot> <Rutvikm> Typee..
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> hopelesslydtupid: well.. this is a support group for lubuntu and not for firejail. but if the issue is lubuntu related, We might be able to help. Tell us what you are facing.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *hopelesslystupid
<hopelesslystupid> Oh, sorry...well as the name suggests I'm not the brightest...well the issue is I installed Firejail through the terminal and I'm trying to get a LTS version of it but on it's site all the LTS filenames have "amd" in them, does that mean I can't use them if I have an intel processor?  Sorry for asking in the wrong chat...
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> If you have a 64-bit system, you can use them. The "amd" part is "amd64" actually, implies to a 64-bit processor.
<hopelesslystupid> Oh ok.  Awesome thank you very much I appreciate your help
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Welcome!
<bunicrin> opa
#lubuntu 2019-11-14
<Spads> Good morning all.  It seems the lubuntu.me site is down.  I realise it is still the small hours of the night where it is hosted, but perhaps someone has access to resurrect it?
<guiverc> Thanks Spads, I hadn't noticed... We'll get to it when we can.
<Spads> guiverc: 💪🦄
<Guest59524> hello
<bob_> bill
<lubot> melt7777 was added by: melt7777
<subash> hi. can anyone help me get stremio running in lubuntu. i am new to linux. thanks
<wxl> subash: what the heck is stremio?
<wxl> oh nevermind i googled it
<wxl> (well, duckduckgo)
<subash> its like netflix but you dont pay
<wxl> so the unfortunate thing here is that it's not something that ubuntu provides, so ultimately the party responsible for support is stremio itself
<wxl> however i can see they have a deb package you can install
<wxl> i see they don't support 32 bit so if you have that you're in trouble
<subash> yes. i did install it but it dosnt work
<subash> FYI i am a newbie
<subash> also i have lubuntu not ubuntu
<wxl> do you know if you have a 32 or 64 bit setup?
<wxl> lubuntu is ubuntu
<subash> 64bit
<wxl> are you sure that both your machine is 64 bit and the kernel you're running is 64 bit?
<subash> i can type some thing in terminal and tell you what it says
<wxl> uname -a
<wxl> if you're running a 64 bit kernel you clearly have a 64 bit machine
<subash> x86_64
<wxl> ok so you're good there
<wxl> what version of lubuntu you running?
<subash> 14.1
<wxl> that's kind of old
<wxl> in fact, the correct word is "unsupported"
<subash> would that be a problem
<wxl> it certainly isn't going to help you XD
<wxl> especially given that even ubuntu (which has longer support times than lubuntu) stopped standard support of it earlier this year
<subash> what should i type in the terminal to update
<wxl> well now there's a good question
<wxl> *if* the upgrade path is supported, `sudo do-release-upgrade`
<wxl> wait
<subash> it says please install all updates before upgrade
<wxl> you said 14.10 or 14.04????
<wxl> if you said 14.10 that's even worse. that's been LONG unsupported.
<subash> itsays 14.1
<wxl> you need to upgrade to *at least* 18.04 to make it work
<subash> seems like a lot of work. musht as well install new
<subash> what would you say
<wxl> that would certainly make life a lot easier, yes
<wxl> personally, i'd suggest getting 19.10. the new stuff is the best :)
<subash> i like lubuntu but is there anyting new now
<wxl> also since streamio uses qt and the new versions of lubuntu use a desktop environment based on qt rather than gtk, you won't need to install a bunch of extra libraries
<subash> i recently saw deepin
 * wxl shrugs
<subash> bad?
<wxl> lubuntu works for me. i don't find a need to look elsewhere
<subash> i understand. i too like simple and lightweight
<wxl> yeah, that's nice. also "functional right out of the box" is helpful.
<wxl> i mean arch is simple and lightweight......... but takes a fair amount of babysitting to get it set up the way you need it to be
<subash> so should i get a bootablependrive and start installing
<wxl> that would be the most reasonable solution, yes
<subash> this is a i3 machine
<subash> old
<wxl> not *that* old :)
<subash> well when compared to todays standard atleaset
<subash> any advices before i start the deed
<wxl> nope
<subash> thanks my friend.
#lubuntu 2019-11-15
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> i mean arch is simple and lightweight......... but takes a fair amount of …], You can always get manjaro for a quick start. :)
<ericjmorey_> I'm considering an upgrade to 19.10. Currently using 18.04 LTS. I've heard that LXQt has been significantly improved.
<guiverc> ericjmorey_, fyi:  18.04 LTS to 18.10+ (LXDE -> LXQt) upgrades are not supported, "The most major and notable problem is that upgrading Lubuntu from 18.04 to 18.10 causes a fair amount of issues. Therefore, we are not officially supporting this upgrade path at this time, however we have prepared a page in the Lubuntu Manual which can help address the problems that arise after the upgrade." https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-released/    (they are
<guiverc> possible yes; but problems can arise) .. I really like LXQt myself
<ericjmorey_> I'm considering a clean install as part of my "get your act together and make proper backups" campaign
<guiverc> :)
<ericjmorey_> it's been a while. is Rufus still recommened for creating a bootable live USB?
<guiverc> I've only ever written an ISO from GNU/Linux so have never used Rufus - this page of Manual has info on writing ISOs - https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/1.2/booting_the_image.html  (writing/burning the image section)
<guiverc> (it has info on writing for windows, mac & of course GNU/Linux)
<ericjmorey_> cool. I'll probably use that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @ericjmorey_ [<ericjmorey_> it's been a while. is Rufus still recommened for creating a bootab …], Yup! Rufus works like magic. Aisi creates persistent USBs if you need.
<lubot> <ctisme> what's the network manager on lubuntu
<lubot> <ctisme> how to make it appear on the foreground
<lubot> <ctisme> i lost it on the try
<lubot> <ctisme> *tray
<guiverc> @ctisme  it's `nm-tray` on my Lubuntu (20.04) but it's part of 'Status tray'  -- https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.1/3.1.5/nm-tray.html
<guiverc> (refer bottom of page for info that hopefully is helpful, my read of it implies a logout/login should restore it)
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @guiverc [<guiverc> (refer bottom of page for info that hopefully is helpful, my read of i …], noted
<billd1973> good  morning all. lubuntu 18.04 fresh install asus 1001P all is well except keyboard and other minor function issues
<billd1973> no left ctrl no backspace no hyphen/underscore missing about half of my F# keys particularly F1 F3 F5 F7 F11 F12.  hard to edit anything.
<billd1973> have been trying to flash bios but for some reason its not recognizing the usb stick when I enter the flash utility (ALT+F2)  If I plug in a full size keyboard everything on it works
<billd1973> added GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi=Linux" and ran sudo update-grub but it made no difference on the local keyboards functionality
<billd1973> does the usb stick with the update ROM need to be "bootable" to be recognized by the bios?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @billd1973 [<billd1973> good  morning all. lubuntu 18.04 fresh install asus 1001P all is wel …], Check keyboard layout in settings.
#lubuntu 2019-11-16
<roco> Hola
<guiverc> roco, Hi, if you have a Lubuntu Support question, please just ask it & be patient waiting for responses
<ankit> .
<rishabh> hii akit
<rishabh> ankit
<ankit> hello
<mikey123123> Hi, I just installed 19.04 and now I want to disable autologin. https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.1/3.1.9/sddm_configuration.html?highlight=autologin says to edit /etc/sddm.conf but I don't have that file?
<mikey123123> Gotta go but I'll check the logs later.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I am reinstalling. Thinking of having separate home partition. How much should I allocate to /
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I was thinking 100 for both.
